# Stickey: Thursday's Weigh In Here



## Wolf mom

This is the place, Thursday's the day. Don't be bad, don't be sad, just do it. :dance:


----------



## Melissa

You did it! I should have mentioned you don't have to put the word sticky, it does it for you. If you want you can edit the post and take the second sticky out. To edit just click on thread tools and a drop down menu should appear.


----------



## Wolf mom

You are my angel on my shoulder.

I dunno... double stickey? Look twice? :sing: Maybe tomorrow. I will.


----------



## packratqueen

BAD GIRL! BAD GIRL! I gained back 2 pounds this week!!
I will get back on the wagon after today. I was in the kitchen
yesterday baking bread and sweets, of all things!!
Mary


----------



## mamajohnson

Well, I am gonna get a jump on this, because I will try not to eat too much, but lay no bets on it!!
158. Now, that is down from when this started, but I am yo-yoing... was 155 last week. **sigh**
Why is it so hard to loose weight?????????


----------



## caroline00

well, I never signed on to say I was in because I didnt know if I *was* in or not... but I decided to give it a try anyway. So I bought a scale and I have lost 2.2 pounds


----------



## mammabooh

Stayed the same. I'll do better this week!


----------



## Pony

Argh. Gained half a pound.

Oh, well. Just gonna make next week that much better!

Pony!


----------



## southrngardngal

I weighed 239.5 last week. This morning it is 236.5 lbs. I am drinking lots more water. Made me a chart and put it on the fridge and each time I drink 8 ounces of water I may a tick mark. I drink more this way. Up to ten or twelve 8 ounce glasses a day. Also, did a lot of outside work this week.


----------



## steff bugielski

I lost 1 pound this week. Not a big deal but it is something. I think I still eat to many carbs. I usually have cereal for breakfast, sandwich for lunch and usually rice or potato with dinner. I have cut out the cereal and replaced it with fruit and yogurt. Today I will fill up on the veggies and turkey and leave most of the carbs for someone else. Remember to eat slow and chew well. I feel full when I do this. What I need are some good exsercises. Off to the excersise thread.
Good Luck all and Happy Turkeyday!
Steff


----------



## Miz Mary

Darn !! Stayed the same !!! 150....I even added a 30 min workout each morning !!!! Well, I just will keep it up.....


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I lost 2 pounds!!! I'm down to 150#. I'm looking forward to getting back into the 140's <she says with her fingers tightly crossed and hoping to get her wish next week>. I'm glad Thanksgiving dinner is early in the weigh-in week!


:clap: :dance: :sing:


----------



## GeorgiaberryM

170 this morning - I lost 3 pounds! 

Was talking to some aunts at the thanksgiving dinner - they are in weight watchers - at the meeting last week their leader told everyone not to despair this week if they don't lose weight - just try to maintain. I think this is a good attitude. I have really tried not to get carried away with "tasting" on my big cooking days. All those bites really add up. And I had good intentions of eating a healthy breakfast before going to my granny's to prepare for the party. But I felt so overwhelmed I couldn't bear the thought of eating anything - I forced myself to eat a cheese stick and a handful of nuts so I wouldn't be running on empty by lunchtime.

Looking back through my food diaries - I see several days when I just pigged out - like eating a bunch of pizza one day thereby ingesting 1110 calories in one sitting! And over time I still lost weight - you just can't pig out EVERY day.

Enjoy thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## Pauline

no progress here am maintaining at the 278 mark have cut out 97% of the pop I was drinking and replaced it with water also been walking to check mail and visit neighbors not driving as much (must have looked funny yesterday as I walked home with 4 boxes and the rest of the mail in a grocery bag as I sure got a few look from people driving by  ) will be adding some more stretches and exercises in next week with the kids we found the box with our videos in and are going to be using them for gym classes


----------



## bluetick

I am down 2 pounds from last week to 198, and a total of 3 pounds since we started!  

I feel encouraged!


----------



## dustyacres

Start 145
weigh in week 1 140
weigh in week 2 140

no weight loss but happy of my healthier changes


----------



## Jaclynne

Yippe! Down 4 more #s this week - I weighed early this morning before we left for our road trip and dinner, just now getting home. 
I hope I didn't undo all my hard work today or specifically tonight when my neighbor brought over a plate of desserts!  

Halo


----------



## Wolf mom

Up to 140# the day after Thanksgiving!

Gave my daughter the pie, creamed onions, etc. am in the process of making a chicken "stoup" (cross between soup; & stew) from the turkey, celery, etc. think I'll throw in black beans & some dry sherry for flavor. Hopefully that'll help for next week's weigh in.


----------



## vtfarma

I am 213 this week... ugh, and that was pre-thanksgiving.


----------



## dare2b

Weight after Thanksgiving: 183-1/2

Glad to have Thanksgiving behind me with so little weight re-gain. Back home and back on the wagon today. I think persistence is a key to weight loss in the long run. So happy for this forum, group effort makes it easier!

:rock:


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Up a bit. I'm 151# this morning. I'm hungry, too. Time to drink some water and scramble up an egg or 2 to go with my apple.


----------



## dare2b

I think I didn't log in with my weight yesterday, but it was the same as today: 183. Up from before Thanksgiving, down from the starting weight. My immediate goal is to drop below 180. So nice to to have company on this journey.....y'all give me strength.


----------



## Pony

12/01/05

181. <sigh>

Next week for sure!

Pony!


----------



## NativeRose

I finally finally broke the 190 I have been stuck on for months. I was up down up down until I was almost dizzy. I upped my water consumption this week because one of my kidneys(diabetic) was acting up. I weighed and ta daa I am down to 188. I know 2 pounds isn't much but after being stuck on 190 for so long its a celebration for me.
Thanksgiving was not so bad this year. I behaved myself and did not even eat any of my mama's pies. For me that's an accomplishment.
Now I am on the hunt for 185. :viking:


----------



## Cheryl in SD

ok, I put this off for 1/2 a week, but you have to start, right?

Thursday morning, 180 pounds.

First goal, 175.

Cheryl


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

Forgot to post last week and then had some technical difficulties with WEBTV, so anyway last weeks weight loss was a little under 2 1/2 lbs. That brings me to just under 14 lbs lost in the last 2 weeks. 

I start back to work tomorrow, the first since all my troubles and surgery. I hope to get on a really good routine of eating well then and continue my weight loss. I will be working Mon- Thur, so I will be getting weighed every Friday when I attend my WW meeting. That gives me two extra days this week, hopefully I can put them to good use.


----------



## dare2b

Down a bit more to 181-1/2. Finally back to where I was before Thanksgiving. The cold and the rain is my excuse for not exercising but will try to find a solution for exercising inside my house. 

My *immediate goal* is to get below 180. 

*Next goal*: 174 -- a ten pound loss. :rock:


----------



## Cheryl in SD

Last week 180. This week, TADA, 176.5!!!

I LOVE this diet. It doesn't FEEL like a diet. I don't fell deprived, I don't get hungry, I get real food. This is GREAT! Today is a MM day, so that feels good too.

Cheryl
goal to be UNDER 175 next week.


----------



## steff bugielski

Still 180, yesterday.
I am going on the assumption that it is going to take a week or more to show my progress. I have been soo good. I am not giving up!
Steff


----------



## mammabooh

I'm up 2 1/2 from starting weight, but that's ok...I'm pretty sure it's muscle. I know I put on muscle really fast, that's why I usually stop and give up. The scale says 159.5, but my bod is getting firmer and I can feel muscles when I walk (as opposed to the normal jiggling!) I must once again convince myself that a firm 160 is better than a jiggly 150! I really don't care what size I wear as long as there's no flab hanging over my pants and none squishing out from under my bra.

Good job, the rest of you!!!!!


----------



## dare2b

Dang, I thought yesterday was Thursday. Welp, today I weigh 182. Still hangin' in there! So glad we are all slogging thru together. Congrats to those who are having much success and also to everyone who is stubborn enough to persist! Keep on keepin' on.......


----------



## packratqueen

I was hoping that I was maintaining this week....nope I gained!!
I was doing so good. I had lost 8 pounds, now I have gained back 4.
My resistance has gone bye bye this week. I love that popcorn in those
big tins. Couldn 't resist it....too much salt and I swell up. Shame on
me!! I will try to stay out of the kitchen also and read the threads more.
You guys are great!!
Mary


----------



## Miz Mary

I think I loss 1 pound - or else the scale was just laughing at me !!!!!

I am SEEING the difference of working out - things are tightning up, and I feel better !! What is wrong with our scales ladies ?!?!?! I just watched the news - they said woman only look at the scale to determine if they lost wieght/getting in shape, where as men look in the mirror !!!!! Lets look in the mirror !!! We are doing GOOD , regardless of our lying scales !!!!


----------



## cwgrl23

My start weight was 177. That was 3 weeks ago according to the Dr's scale. As of this morning, I am at 169!!! :dance: 8 down, 42 to go.


----------



## southrngardngal

Last week I was 232.5 this morning I was up to 236.5. Too much birthday celebration. And not enough exercise. Will do better this week. Won't give up. 

Congratulations to those of you who lost and to the rest of us let's keep on working on losing. We can do it. Together we can do anything!!!!

Have a good week!

Jan


----------



## Jaclynne

Well, good news, sorta, I'm down 2 #s. That means I'm back to pre Thanksgiving weight, so that's good.

You will notice an absence of actual weight in pounds in my posts. And it will stay that way. I don't intend to ever reveal my weight - on principle. 
Hope thats not a problem for anyone, I just don't want to be judged or imagined by a number on a page. My weight is not who I am , and it never has been. When I was svelte (and young  ) someone called me eye candy, that --ssed me off to no end! :grump: I want to be known and judged by who I am inside, not by the outer shell, so not posting my weight is my little stand for a cause. 
I will tell you how old I am though.  

Halo


----------



## mamajohnson

Halo, I wouldnt tell anyone my age!! but my weight, I will NOW tell.... Now that I am down to 155! I was stuck at 160 for awhile, but finally lost 5 pounds. I get my best encouragement weighing every day. Some days I weigh more, some less... today it was right at 155.
Now I am looking to loose the next 5 pounds....
(hard to do with all that comfort winter food around!)


----------



## Jan Doling

I lost only half a pound but it was significant as it put me down into the next "decade". I'll tell my age but never my weight! Every time the middle digit changes on the scale, I call it a new decade. At half pound intervals, it may take a decade of years to get to goal!


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla

Hi~

I weigh nearly every day....

I only focus on the last digit....XX5 = I wanna see a 4 or lower next time

I put on 30 with the first kid that I lost nearly immediately but after ceasing nursing I put 20 back on.....flash forward 4 years and repeated the pattern.....SOOOOO I am 40+ pound over....I am actually morbidly obese by the BMI guidelines

right now I am looking at XX6

Rachel


----------



## bluetick

I was very pleased to see a half pound loss this morning! My new weight is 197.5.


----------



## MissKitty

It has snowed here today and we have had a terrible time getting water to the critters...Hubby has been ill tempered and has hurt my feelings all day...MAybe I am just overly sensitive...Anyway I forgot to weigh...I was down to 170.5,,,but have been eating here and there the last few days and feel like a ballon...So I have failed this week...See  ms I have been good at that lately...Ya'll just ignore me...MissKitty


----------



## mammabooh

MissKitty said:


> So I have failed this week...See  ms I have been good at that lately...Ya'll just ignore me...MissKitty


The only way you've failed is if you let it get the best of you and you quit! If you keep at it, then it was just a set-back.

You can do it!!!!


----------



## RedEarth

I haven't checked in here for 2 weeks. Thanksgiving week I didn't have access to the scale I'm using, and the next week I got busy and forgot. I did weigh myself yesterday, and Yikes!  I gained 4 lbs since my last weigh in. I figured I would have gained some (I did have Thanksgiving dinner 3 different nights, due to having so much extended family nearby, and I enjoyed each one to the fullest), but I was surprised to see a gain of 4 lbs. 

I have a busy schedule, and I get a lot of movement in each day. I have 4 kids, a bunch of chickens and a dairy goat to keep up with, and I work outside of my house cleaning for other people 4 or more times a week, so I'm not sedentary. But I used to make time to get "real" exercise in, mostly jogging, I used to run about 16-20 miles a week, and I just don't have time anymore, and it's so cold outside. So I realized this week, that if I don't find a way to fit in some exercise, I'll really have to cut down on what I'm eating. I love to eat, so I got up really early this morning, and got some aerobics in. I see I love food more than sleep


----------



## vtfarma

I don't remember where I started out I think 212 but then I gained a pound each for 2 weeks and now this week for whatever reason I am 211. I will take it. Next goal 210. (But my jeans snapped today!!!!)


----------



## southrngardngal

I posted my weight because I don't like to weigh as much as I do and I thought that if I had record and had to look at it every week then I would work harder trying to lose it. Guess it didn't work too well since I gained 4 pounds this week. :0( Also when a person has a weight like I do it is not hidden every one can tell that I am overweight. LOL

Jan


----------



## GeorgiaberryM

Forgot to post this week - lost 2 pounds! yay me - now at 168.

Keep up the good work everybody!


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

I never osted after my weigh in last week it only showed a .2 weight loss. I go to WW each week and since I am back to work I switched days to Friday, but due to the snow predictions I went Thursday ecvening instead of Friday morning so I think that may have made the weight loss show as less than it would have in the morning, since I had eaten all my meals by that time of day. A loss is a loss however and I hope to lose more this week.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat

Ok I'm in, and what a crummy time of year to start huh... Here goes... Well my scale is showing 145, but the dr. scales always weigh 5 lbs heavier than ours. So, I'll just go by the number lost... I'll see what I show next Thursday.


----------



## scgirl

I got on the scale at the gym yesterday (it weighs heavier than at home) and I've lost 8 lbs since I last weighed myself there 3 weeks ago. Yesterday was also my first day at the gym in about 2 weeks. I have kids visiting and using my car so it's been hard to get there, though I am appreciating the break and am looking forward to getting back regularly. Haven't noticed as much change in how my clothes fit as I would expect from that amount of weight loss, but I expect that to change as I start working out and getting toned up, again. 
Really appreciate this new forum.


----------



## packratqueen

I had gained last week and this week I lost 1# of that.
This weekend is our Christmas dinner for my immediate family.
I have too many Christmas munchies around the house.
Can't leave them alone. Not much hope until after the
holidays. If I can at least maintain my weight......
Best of Luck Everyone!
Mary


----------



## Pony

Didn't weigh in last week because I've had a miserable sinus infection.

BUT.... Today...

179.  Down 2 pounds. :dance:

Pony!


----------



## Cheryl in SD

Well, last week was too good to be true. I promptly went back up. BUT am at 177 this morning. So overall that is a 3 pound loss in 2 weeks, which is about right. Goal is still consistantly under 175 by the end of the year.

Cheryl


----------



## southrngardngal

I had went up four pounds last week but back down that four pounds this week.
Last week 236.5 pounds and this week 232.5 pounds. I know it is time for family get togethers but am going to try to be down 2 more pounds by next Thursday.

Best wishes to everyone. We can do it!!!!! One pound at a time!!!

Jan


----------



## GeorgiaberryM

Ugh!!!

this morn the scale says 173 - how can this be - i was at 168 last thurs ... that "time of the month" unfortunately, i always have sweets cravings and my brain turns to mush for a week - all my good plans and intentions float away - two sick kids for the last few days as well - noone is sleeping well or eating regularly - can you tell i am holding a kid and typing with one hand - ha

now i will not resent my body and its hormonal quirks - it is natural and right and i wouldnt have my wonderful children without it - i am mentally embracing my menstrual cycle and going with the flow - ouch did i say that!


----------



## caroline00

down 1#. I need to weigh on Wed because most Wed nights we go out to dinner... and if I weigh on Wed morning it is generally a bit less than Thurs mornings  It must be the salt or something... yesterday, I was down 2.1#


----------



## tinetine'sgoat

Mine shows 143 this morning, I realize that has to be water weight since I just started tuesday. Oh well I'll take water weight over nothing...Anxious to see what next week brings.


----------



## mtmama

I'm at 212lbs, down 2!! I'll take it! I have been resisting snacking except for one serving of sugar free jello with 2 tablespoons of cool whip in the evenings. I've also been drinking more water during the day. :dance:


----------



## mammabooh

I'm at 158 today. That's 1 1/2 less than last week, but still up a pound from my starting weight.

I'm still plugging along with my gallon of water every day and my hour of exercises 5 times a week...gonna keep at it.


----------



## Maura

Well, I was 134.5 on Sunday, but 135.5 today. Ick. But, I am still down from 139.5 last month. I was pretty good at the Christmas get together on Monday, but still managed to nibble on some pound cake and lady fingers.

Monday is another Christmas party. Maybe I can get somebody to go for a walk with me if the snow is not too deep so we can walk off the extra goodies. Now that deer season is over, I have been getting out for a daily walk. I know the walking makes all the difference.


----------



## Wolf mom

Well after eating my way through a lot of cookies and the stuff I made, I still managed to loose 2 pounds. Down to 138#.

Eating a lot of apples to counter the binges. Need more water...


----------



## bluetick

Still making slow and steady progress. I am down to 196.5 from a starting weight of 201 back in early November.


----------



## 1/4acre

.. Gained 2 #'s. Danged eggnog. I love the stuff and at this time of year it likes me so much it sticks around a while.


----------



## mamajohnson

155 and holding...
I am actually thrilled with this. With all the extra eating I have been doing.


----------



## steff bugielski

I was out of the house all day yesterday but...
I LOST 5#s 
can you tell I'm happy.
I have been so good for two weeks and nothing but I did it. 
I have been consious of everything I ate and tried to make the right choice every time.
I am down to 175.
Good job everyone keep it up.
Steff


----------



## sisterpine

i found the weight some of you lost 204 yesterday, up 2 pounds?


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

I weighed in with a 3.2 lbs loss at WW. That brings my total loss to 16.8 lbs in the month that I have been on Weight Watchers.


----------



## Jaclynne

I was out of the house all day yesterday so weighed in this morning. Wish I'd done it yesterday - we ate out - Chinese food. I didn't eat much, it just didn't taste all that good, and I was sick w/ reflux lastnight. Anyway, the scale says _nothing, nada, no change._ 
I don't want to complain about this - it is the holiday season. I figure it's good to maintain during a holiday and a bonus to loose!
We have another party tomorrow night.

Halo


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Wow, I'm SO impressed with how well so many of you have been doing even through the holidays. I wish I could say I have done as well. :nono: Thurs morning was back to 154#. Too many cookies and too much peanut brittle...and I still have baking to do. I am really trying to eat lots of fruits and vegies, drinking lots of water, and I haven't had soda in weeks! That part is going great. I just need to stop eating the junk with it, and I really need to exercise. I think I'll stop on the way home from work this morning and go for a walk. It's up to a sweltering 20* outside! The sky is blue, and puts me in the walking mood.

I haven't been on line much in the last few weeks due to a malfunction with my laptop (which is now in the shop), but I just had to stay after and use the computer at work to check in and see how everyone is doing. It is so much easier to fight the good fight against fat with a support group, and you are just awesome! I've missed checking in with everyone, and I'll sure be glad when I have my computer back so I can drop in daily again. Keep up the good work. Even those of us that haven't lost much (or any, in my case) are still not GAINING our way through the holidays this year. That's still success in my book.


----------



## Jenn

64 kg (6 down from start a few months ago) soaking wet. My stomach is better but to avoid provokign it I ate about 2/3 what I'd normally eat while out at a meal (Indian) i've been avoiding past few months. Now to see what Xmas dinners and drinks do in the coming week.


----------



## Cheryl in SD

I am down to my first goal! 9 pounds this month and I am 175!! I even weighed 3 days in a row just to be sure it was REAL.

I have NO idea what I did. I had ditched ALL diets, ate what I felt like, but often forgot to eat until I was HUNGRY. I have had pop, cookies, candy, chips, just not much time so I haven't eaten a lot of any of those. I am getting daily exercise by getting ready for Christmas, but not much else. 

But doesn't matter, the weight is gone and now I am setting a new goal of 170. And if I am still 175 Jan. 1,I will be THRILLED.

Love,
Cheryl


----------



## mammabooh

Great job, Cheryl!!!

I'm back at 159.5.

I have a couple of things motivating me to keep going...we'll be going through in vitro fertilization next month, so I don't want to gain a bunch of weight from the fertility drugs (I gained 16 pounds last time!). Also, we'll be meeting my dad's girlfriend's kids (they are 20 and 31) on January 2nd...I don't want to be the (possible) chubby step-sister!

You'd think that, by now, I'd have enough self-motivation to keep at it just to be healthy wouldn't you?


----------



## Miz Mary

DOWN 3 # !!! 147 lbs.!!!
I am drinking water like theres no tomorrow, and skipping out on my workouts this week......I AM THRILLED !!! I am the one who does all the baking for Christmas, so I am watching myself carefully !!!! 

DRINK WATER !!!!!


----------



## 1/4acre

.. No loss no, gain this week.  I did exercise, just not regularly.Its my own fault.


----------



## bluetick

Down another half pound to 196! It may be slow coming off, but its steady and in the right direction. Over the next couple of weeks, I will be satisfied if there's no gain.


----------



## GeorgiaberryM

Down to 170 from my gain to 173 last week. Prob. it was bloating-pms.

I am not gorging myself on christmas sweets, but I am not killing myself dieting till after the holidays. It is hard work to focus on food intake the way I have to to lose weight - I can't manage it with my holiday responsibilities. But I am getting plenty of exercise !

Good job everyone! Have a merry christmas!


----------



## steff bugielski

I did not weigh myself this week. I am afraid I have put back the 5 I lost. I will however be real good this coming week and maybe my next Thursday I will have dropped a few more. 
Merry Christmas
Happy Chanukah
to all
Steff


----------



## tinetine'sgoat

Holding steady... But I'll take steady this time of year.


----------



## mamajohnson

Oh no!! I thought today was thursday!! Geeze!
Well; I too am holding steady at 155. But, I guess that is better than gaining. I have been cooking, and taste testing... so I am happy.
Sunday I will try not to overeat. Havent really been working out, except for the work we are doing on the room we are adding on.
Does hanging sheetrock count??
Got lots of squats installing the electric plugs..


----------



## Jaclynne

I see the wailing wall but I think I may need a confession corner. 
Personally, I'm keeping my head in the sand this week and not weighing, no need in bringing on a holiday depression, besides we have another dinner tomorrow and then another Sunday.
I'll see yaw next week.

Halo


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

First weigh in for me...two days late, but such is the case when you procrastinate and don't have access to a scale. I am house sitting and didn't actively search for a scale in their house. Something tells me they wouldn't have one anyways.

So I weighed myself just a moment ago in full barn garb (meaning quite a few layers of clothes to keep me comfortable in below freezing weather.

207 lbs. (my normal average nowadays is 210 lbs)
Better than my average has been but it is winter and I am beginning my winter loss. The test will be next spring! It will be interesting to see how much I lose this winter.


----------



## packratqueen

Been out of town for a couple days...We had our big dinner last Sunday.
I lost control and ate like a pig....but I maintained my weight!!!
I will be glad when the holidays are over. I lost some family members
this time of year...One of my brothers had by pass surgery this am.
All the more reason for me to start eating healthy!!
Best of Luck to Everyone!
Mary


----------



## steff bugielski

Well I did weigh myself yesterday and only gained back 1 lb. I am pleased. I will try to be good today and real good the rest of the week.
steff


----------



## Wolf mom

Well, I've ganed a couple of pounds, much to my dismay. Christmas dinner was at my house and the kids decided to bring all the food to cook this year -which was a treat, but then left all the leftovers, and all the snacks as well. Oh well, just more to test my will power! Sigh...

Tink I should change my name to yo yo weight...


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

Forgot to post on Thursday.

I didn't lose this week. 

I didn't gain this week. 

I am still just shy of a 17 lb weight loss thus far. I am hoping to keep from gaining during the holidays and possibly having a loss instead. The biggest obstacle I ahve found is having my routine interrupted and sometimes eating too little and then eating the wrong thins later on.


----------



## coalroadcabin

I'll jump in here.......started at 185 in October and weighed in at 173.6 today. I've got a long long way to go before I'm at my goal but at least I'll finish out 2005 skinnier than I started it!!


----------



## mammabooh

I forgot to weigh this morning before breakfast, so I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow.

Let's stay motivated, Everyone!!!!

P.S. Welcome, coalroadcabin!


----------



## vtfarma

I was 213 at beginning of week and 210 today. I was 210 about 3 weeks ago and then gained with all the holiday baking and snacking. I am at least on my way back down.


----------



## tallpines

I REALLY need to join you ladies.
I've been overweight my whole life, and now, I've been diagnosed as diabetic.

I've never been able to adhere to a diet---and the older I get, the more difficult it has become to get decent exercise.

I hate to ask for help----but, I need all the support I can get.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

206 lbs. OUr scale isn't the most accurate but my father's girlfriend who saw me last quite a few months ago was wondering how much I had lost since she last saw me.


----------



## TexCountryWoman

New Years 2004 weight: 225 Height: 5'7"

New Years 2005 weight: 145

Summer 2005 weight: 137-140 well maintained with goat-milking, chores

Thanksgiving-Christmas 2005: 145-155

.........Today: 151...........

Clothes fit at 140...I will fight this the rest of my life, I have an obese woman screaming to get out!....Diane R.


----------



## #1 DogMom

Hey everyone! I'm so impressed with some of the ones here that are "down" in numbers! Great Job! 
I really had every intention of joining you all last week and even weighed in. I ended up getting sick (again) on Christmas Day, so I wasn't able to post. Sooooo, here goes...........my starting weight last Thursday was 264. I got on the scales this morning and I was down to 260! YIPPPEEEEE :clap: 
I'm just estactic to be down 4 lbs!! 
Keep up the most excellent work everyone! 

Leanne


----------



## bluetick

Uh oh - I did some backsliding and gained a pound! Back up to 197.

It's just a temporary glitch! Gotta keep a positive attitude...


----------



## packratqueen

Still the same 160#...at least I haven't gained.
I wish I could quit nibbling...or trying to fill up this
hole in the middle of my face!!
Guess y'all know what my New Year's Resolution is!?!?
Let's go for it!
Mary


----------



## mammabooh

UGH...163...up 3 1/2 pounds from last week. However, I started my fertility drugs Wednesday and I should be starting my period any day now. I'm trying to convince myself that those two things are the reason. I'm believe, however, it's because I haven't been exercising or drinking all the water I'm supposed to. Bad girl.


----------



## steff bugielski

Well I am pleased. I am at 176, Down from 180 at the start , but up from 175. 
With all the family dinners and cookies to only gain back 1 pound makes me happy. Back on track. I will be slimmer for 2006.
Keep it up everyone, the holidays are over . Let's drop the unwanted pounds.
Steff


----------



## mamajohnson

Good grief! This is the second thursday I have missed!!! I am so ready to get back to my regurlar routine and get past this holiday mess.

STILL 155! But, at least I havent gained!
I need more excersize and water, 
Back to counting calories, need to get on the downslide again.
:walk:


----------



## GeorgiaberryM

Yuck - 172 - last week was 170. I am back where I started again! I've got my little notebook out again and I am going full steam ahead. I'll drink lots of water today while I finish taking down the tree.


----------



## mammabooh

I just weighed again this morning and feel a BIT better. It says 161.5. That's 1.5 less than yesterday, but still up 2 from last week. I think I need to go back to weighing every day. I haven't been doing that (along with not exercising and drinking lots of water!).


----------



## Miz Mary

WOO HOO ! Still 147 !!! Even through the holidays !!! I need to get back to exercising ...but we have had company !!! UGH !!! I have been drinking ALOT of water - that has saved my bacon !!! 
I am so glad to see so many new people here !!! More support !!!


----------



## Kygardengal

I'm on board. Started last week at 180#....goal is 150#....Ready to go...


----------



## ceresone

OK, mamabooh, lol--here goes nothing, i'll post here
hello, my name is --- and i'm FAT!!no making excuses, i gained this weight with my last child--and he's 37 in a few days!
I am 68 years old and I weigh 215 lbs.I'm a lifetime member of weight watchers, and have lost twice, to normal, with them. I'm at a age where I cant afford a expensive program, and a age its dangerous to be this heavy. I have hypertension, a husband with brain cancer, and no excuse not to get on a excellent treadmill sitting all alone.I cant afford special diet foods, and--since i also have a large hernia from a botched surgery, I think my best bet is to use those muscles to push myself away from the table!!
I'm 5'6" and live on a farm.
Think anyone can encourage me?


----------



## scgirl

Well, I weighed myself last week and was up to 162. I got really ticked and than realized I had pms and allthe wonderful bloating that goes with it. No wonder my pants were tighter! Didn't get to the gym today, but planning on it tomorrow.:goodjob:


----------



## mommagoose_99

I can't wait till tomorrow to get started so here it is in all its ugly glory. 
Three years ago I weighed 239 pounds
I went on atkins for 8 months and was down to 183 pounds
cheated on atkins now I weigh :bash: 
199 pounds.
Help!
I want to lose 35 pounds and I need your help this time to keep it off.
Thank you in advance
Linda


----------



## bluetick

Come on folks - we can do this! We don't necessarily need "diet food" either. Just eat less of your normal meals and snacks. If you can substitute healthier foods (fruits and vegetables) for fries and cookies, all the better. That is essentially what I have done, and the weight is slowly coming off.

I am reporting in a day early because I was weighed at my doctor's office today. According to his scale, I am now 194 pounds! On my 11/7 start date, I was 201. It will be a happy day when I can kiss the blood pressure meds goodbye!


----------



## Maura

I'm at 135.5 Down from my all time high this past summer of 139, but up from where I was. Now that the snow has stopped I'll go out and bring hay to the critters and walk, walk, walk.


----------



## Maura

I think we all need to realize that on average (say the experts) we gain from 8 to 10 pounds over the holidays. If you have been to any holiday get togethers and have not GAINED weight, you are doing real well.


----------



## mammabooh

I'm at 162. That's up 1/2 pound from last Friday, I believe. I'm assuming I'll be up to 175 by the end of January with all of the fertility drugs I'll be on, but we'll see.


----------



## Grandmotherbear

192 today...
Eggnog...sigh
My back hurts a little less- (fell on my tailbone 12/24) so I am able to walk a bit more...


----------



## mamajohnson

Well,,,, monday I was down to 154, today I was weighing in at 157..  
Guess I better back off the rice and pasta!!!


----------



## coalroadcabin

172.6 lbs not much of a weight loss this week but better than nothing!


----------



## ceresone

not much, but i need to get in the habit of HAVING to report--loss, or gain. seems i've walked so much on the treadmill lately--but-its only been 5 days averaging over 1 mile per day--beats nothing! 
weighed 214 this morning.


----------



## packratqueen

I am still the same. I can't seem to quit snacking and nibbling.
My husband is a nibbler but he isn't overweight. The only way
I seem to lose is strict fruit and veggie diet but that seems like
a form of punishment. I am not able to stick to exercise programs
either. Maybe I can find some rocks to pick up in my garden.tehe
At least I am not going to give up trying!!
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!
Mary


----------



## #1 DogMom

Well, I'm a day late to post, but did my weigh in yesterday mornin'! I'm down to 256!!!!!!! Another 4 pounds GONE! :happy: Hubby says that he can feel the difference when he hugs me!!! Soooooo happy about this! I sure appreciate everyone here sharing their stories and struggles! AND having this accountability every week is awesome too!  
I'm not doing any "program" specifically.........Watching my sugar, fat, and fiber intake. Using only very little natural sugars (honey, maple syrup, molasses). LOVE Stevia!!! Eating only "good" fats (coconut oil, olive oil, flax meal, etc.) NO veg. oil (canola, soy, safflower, corn) AND LOTS of fiber!!!! Oh yeah..........and drinking lots of water and some green tea. Both are very cheap! These things are working great for me. 
Congratulations to all of us for making it through the holidays!!!

Leanne
P.S. When you increase your fiber, don't forget to increase your water consumption too.


----------



## 1/4acre

..Late to post this week but I did lose 2# this week. YES, i'll take it and go for another 2 next week. Congrats to all this weeks loosers. Keep it up. :happy:


----------



## Jaclynne

I haven't weighed in the last two weeks, but I did venture onto the scales yesterday morn. I'm up 5# for the holidays. I'm not sure the eggnog and Italian Creme cake was worth it (I'll forget that by next year). So its time to get serious here.

Halo


----------



## Pony

{sigh}

184

But, considering all the wonderful goodies I enjoyed over the holidays, and considering that we went on a 5 day road trip, I guess that's not so bad after all.  

Onward and DOWNward!!! 

Pony!


----------



## steff bugielski

I am back to 180- how depressing.
But I know what will work. The two weeks I limited my carbs to one serving a day I did lose. So I will keep to that. My problem is I simply forget that I am supposed to be watching what I eat.
Snacking on the nuts really helped, I suggest you all try it. They are very filling so you stop eating after just a few handfuls. They also made me thirsty, more water also a good thing.
We can do a little at a time, don't give up.
Steff


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

Well I am down 4.2 lbs this week. I was so happy to see this, last week I had a gain of 3.6 lbs and the prior week I had no loss and this was after steadily losing for 6 weeks straight. So my goal for this weigh in was to simply have lost more than I had gained last week and I made that goal.  I am now down a little over 17 ls overall and feeling great.

In my WW meeting the leader was saying that sometimes people who fel they stayed on Program over the Holidays still gain due to eating richer foods in general. If your body is now used to eating more fiberous foods and you start filling it with fatty foods but with the same amount of points or calories it will have a hard time adjusting to the sudden change and cause a gain. So if you had trouble over the last two weeks just get back on your routine and any gain should come off. Good luck.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

My weigh ins and access to the internet have both been pretty spotty lately, BUT....

I finally lost some weight! I'm down to 150# and headed lower. 

I've been eating Raisin Bran for breakfast and mostly salads the rest of the day, and it's working. I'm aiming for at least 25 grams of fiber, 8 glasses of water and 3 fruits and vegies each every day, as well as 3 servings of dairy and my vitamins and supplements. I've been pretty good about exercising, too, and I am beginning to see a difference in my stamina and the way my jeans fit. 

Since I found Kraft Thousand Island with Bacon salad dressing, I've really been enjoying eating salad. I've been experimenting with different fruits and vegies to add to the basic salad, plus sunflower seeds and cheeses and meats (just a bit for flavor and protein), and have come up with some combinations I really like, and which add fiber to my diet. And since the yummy drsg doesn't come in lowcal, I mix it with a fat free Thousand Island to stretch the taste and the cals. I also don't use gobs of it. Just enough so that I get a hint of flavor with each bite.


----------



## #1 DogMom

I'm feelin' soooooo great!!!! When I stepped on the scales this morning it says that I'm down another 3 pounds!!!!!!!! :sing: That takes me to 253! :sing: 
So that's a total of 11 pounds in less than a month. I think that I should try and slow this train down a bit. Don't want the weight to come off too quick.......Do any of you see this as a problem? I really do have quite a bit of weight to get off of my "little" frame (I'm 5'2").........
I eat 3X per day and am really watching my portion sizes. I'm getting full after each meal too. 
I'm feeling so much better! 
So what about the rest of ya? Most all of us are doing GREAT!!! Don't you think? Let's keep it up! 

Leanne


----------



## ceresone

212 this morning--dosent seem like much--


----------



## Pony

182 this morning.

At least I'm heading back in the right direction -- DOWN!

Pony!


----------



## packratqueen

I LOST 2# this week!
I am weaning myself off white sugar and white flour.
Trying to eat smaller portions and not snack so much
in the evenings.
I have been drinking fruit smoothies instead of icecream
at night.
I hope this positive attitude continues.
Mary


----------



## mammabooh

161.5...down a half pound from last week. I'm happy that I haven't gained more with these drugs I'm on.

Off to walk on the treadmill and drink some more water!


----------



## bluetick

No change from last week - 194. That sure beats the gain I expected!


----------



## 1/4acre

..Same as last week.I pulled my back out. Did not exercise. Have given up icecream. I guess thats why I lost the 4#'s so far.


----------



## sisterpine

got a new antidepressant added and am up to 209! Cripes at this rate i will really be fat and happy! Not giving up yet though!


----------



## coalroadcabin

172.2 - basically no loss. I'm starting to get a bit frustrated!!


----------



## rainedaze

I am at 192.5 for my first weigh-in. If this doesn't keep me motivated to lose nothing will. The last time I was this weight was three years ago when our youngest was four months old. I had went down to 155 after and obviously have put it all back on in 3 years. Wow!! Talk about an over achiever. I am ready to lose this time and hope that I can stick with it. 

Heather


----------



## mamajohnson

Finally! I lost!!! (but I forgot to post!) lol
down to 153 1/2, that is 1 1/2 pounds off!! yeeehaw!!
only 23 1/2 pounds to go....
total loss since christmas 2004...... 71.5 pounds!!! 
:clap:


----------



## steff bugielski

I do not have a working scale- I must have broke it .
Probably the same this week.
Steff


----------



## Miz Mary

I bought a new scale - says I weigh 156 # !!!!!!!!!! My old scale says I weigh 147 !!!!!
Now it feels like starting over !!!!! I have not exercised.


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

mamajohnson said:


> Finally! I lost!!! (but I forgot to post!) lol
> down to 153 1/2, that is 1 1/2 pounds off!! yeeehaw!!
> only 23 1/2 pounds to go....
> total loss since christmas 2004...... 71.5 pounds!!!
> :clap:


Good for you!


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

I lost 1.6 this week, bringing my grand total loss to 19 lbs since November. I feel so much better.


----------



## mammabooh

COUNTRY WISHES said:


> I lost 1.6 this week, bringing my grand total loss to 19 lbs since November. I feel so much better.


GOOD JOB, COUNTRY WISHES!!!!!!


----------



## scgirl

Well, I can't ever seem to get myself weighed on a Thursday, so I'll just post when I weigh myself. Weighed myself yesterday and down to 155. I didn't think I was ever going to get past the 160 mark. Haven't been excercising like I should--long hours on night shift--can't get used to it, plus another son visiting for almost 2 weeks. Hope to get back on track now that all is back to "normal".


----------



## mammabooh

161.5 The same once again.


----------



## #1 DogMom

Well, bummer  Up 2 pounds this morning. Okay......It's time for some exercise to be incorporated into the "mix" now. I'll do better this week! 

Leanna


----------



## bluetick

uh oh - got off track and gained back 3 pounds! 197 today - gotta try harder!


----------



## mamajohnson

Hey, do ya'll weigh every day? Or do you just weigh once a week?
I have been weighing every day for awhile now. one thing I have noticed is that my weight will go up and down some weeks. Then after that it will start going down again. Like around the holidays I went up and down within 3 pounds for awhile. Then last week I started loosing again!! Yippee! I have lost down to 150 as of today! And yesterday I was weighing in at 152. (Now tomarrow I may be 151...) but, dont be discouraged if you weigh once a week and dont see it going down. It may be going up and down, and you just dont know it. And when ya get stuck, just keep at it. Sometimes I get stuck for about a month. Then when it starts dropping again it just sorta melts off... Keep it up!!


----------



## Jaclynne

I haven't weighed-in in a couple of weeks. I've had a couple of colds or sinus problems and just haven't messed with a diet or eating right during that time. But I weighed this morning and am down 5#, so that's good (actually it pre-holiday weight).
I'm pretty sure the sinus and colds are a direct result of poor eating during the holidays. So its not just about looking good in your bathing suit, its about being healthy for me.


mamajohnson - You are really doing good! :goodjob: 

Halo


----------



## mamajohnson

Thnx so much Halo!! I am going downhill, and staying there! woohoo!!
2nd day at 150!
Now, hopefully I wont get stuck again. I stayed 155 _forever_

Being healthy is really what it is about.... I started this because I felt well, just yuck.
I had lots of trouble with the old galbladder (dont want surgery!) and was having tons more reflux type stuff...
It is wonderful to be feeling well....

Hang in there Halo, you will get the edge off after you stay eating right for awhile...


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

Down another 1.6 lbs. bringing my total weight loss to 20.6 lbs. :dance: 

I am now finding it hard to get dressed as many of my clothes are just so big. I have pants now that literally fall right off. It is very nice to be going that way than to have a closet full of clothes that feel to tight. Dug out some skinny stretch jeans I had in the back of the closet that will have to get me through for a while. Tried on several older and smaller slacks last night and they fit well so it looks like I will have a new work wardrobe.


----------



## scgirl

Yesterday, down another 1lb. Not too much, but I had a small binge and weighed myself much sooner than I usually do since the last time. As long as it's going down. :clap:


----------



## suzfromWi

Do you guys consider water weight? Your weight can go up and down 3, 4, 5 pounds in a day with that. I dont weigh myself too often because of that. Makes me depressed....suz


----------



## #1 DogMom

Good Mornin' All,
Well, I got rid of those 2 stuborn pounds from my monthly "moon"! So I'm back down to 253! I'm just feeling soooo wonderful! Hubby's eating the same way and has noticed a difference in himself too. It's just healthier! :sing: 

Leanne


----------



## coalroadcabin

171.4 lbs. Just a little weight loss from last week, but better than nothin'


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

Found out what I already knew... the scale I was using was WRONG! I weighed about five more pounds than what it was reading.
In any case, I bought a new one and am officially starting over again.
Starting weught 209 lbs.

I quit Mt. Dew for a week...then kidding started and I started drinking Mt. Dew again. I was needing to stay up til the wee hours each morning for kiddings and no way was I doing that without caffeine!
We've had 26 kids born since the 17th. I have not spent much time snacking so it was a trade off I suppose. lol


----------



## bluetick

After last week's gain, I am headed down again! Weighed in at 195 this morning.


----------



## steff bugielski

Well I am right back where I started 180. But in all fairness I have not been trying hard at all. So here we go again.
Great job all of you even those who have not made much progress. At least we are not gaining.
Steff


----------



## Cheryl in SD

Started the No S diet on Sunday. I have eaten smaller portions at all meals. The scale said 180 on Sunday morning (it had been there for a while), today it is 176. FOUR POUNDS!

Cheryl
237, 180, 176, 145 (highest, start here, today, goal)


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

Cheryl in SD said:


> Started the No S diet on Sunday. I have eaten smaller portions at all meals. The scale said 180 on Sunday morning (it had been there for a while), today it is 176. FOUR POUNDS!
> 
> Cheryl
> 237, 180, 176, 145 (highest, start here, today, goal)


Good for you.


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

Got weighed yesterday at WW, I am down .6 from last week. I have a respitory infection and have been taking medication for it which I think interfered with my loss this week, but at least I did lose some. This week I am going to count each dose in my points total and see if that makes a difference. My total weight loss so far is 21.2 lbs.


----------



## #1 DogMom

Good Morning Everyone!
I'm down to 249.5!!!! :happy: That makes my loss for this week 3.5 pounds!!! I can't begin to say enough about how much better I'm feeling! Hubby and I started walking in the evenings after dinner. I sure like the numbers that I'm seeing. I haven't seen these numbers on the scale in over 2 years! I'm feeling soooooo much better! So my total weightloss since Dec. 15 is 18 pounds! :bouncy: I sure do appreciate having this place to come to! I appreciate that I'm not doing this alone. It makes a big difference. Thanks! 

Leanne


----------



## mpillow

okay I got my head out of the chip bowl and got back into the saddle

Last Thurs jan26 I started Atkins at 134# (OMG)
Today I weigh 127# its working!!! :bouncy: 
My sciatica has even passed :dance: I can sleep at night....

Keeping my game face on.....


----------



## mrs_onmyway

Hmmm I found this forum a few days ago and figured I might just want to join in for moral support. I'm down 1 pound from my last weigh in at 214. My goal weight is 175. I have just about nixed all the soda's I had been drinking and stopped putting sugar in my coffee. Hopefully by adding a bit of exercise in the last week will help if I keep it up.


----------



## mammabooh

Ugh...163. Not as bad as I was expecting, but bad enough.

Now for some REAL determination!!!! I WILL weigh 160 by next Thursday and 157 by Feb. 9 and 154 by Feb.16 and 151 by Feb. 23 and 148 by March 2 (I can harly imagine being in the 140's again!). I will go back to drinking a gallon of water EVERY day. I will walk on the treadmill for at least 30 minutes EVERY day. I will do either my tummy video or Pilates video EVERY day. No more of this planning to do it 3-4 times a week crud. Every day is a must.

Good work, those of you who are losing!!!!!!!


----------



## dare2b

This is my first weigh-in since I left on vacation back in December. Basically I'm back at ground zero. This is good news in that I gained and have lost about 5lb in all my travels. Now that I'm back home, I can concentrate more on losing the pounds. Immediate goal is to get below 180, long-range goal is to lose 45lb. or reach the weight of 135, whichever I am able to maintain.


----------



## designer

Today is my first time posting to the weigh in. I'm doing the 8 minute workout and 3 hour diet. Trying to do. Today is 155.5lb goal is 130lb


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

Weight this afternoon- 206.4 down from 209.

Only problem? I wasn't in full barn get-up like I usually am. I was clean and in my lightweight going shopping clothes. I also had not eaten anything yet.  

Ah well. I will weigh myself this evening in full barn get-up and get a better weight loss for me.

Still drinking caffeine but doing a bit more work lately and not eating near as much.



Shoulda stuck with the other weight..lol
About 211 this evening when I was getting birth weights on two doelings (9 lbs. and 8.4 lbs.). Oh well...I had eaten, quite a bit actually.


----------



## mamajohnson

Well, it seems my bathroom scale has taken up lieing.
Yup. Says I have gained 4 pounds.
Liar! :bash: 
Better go back to counting those calories, no more lasagna.
need to cut back the rice. *sigh*
It was so nice to be at 150.


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

#1 DogMom said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> I'm down to 249.5!!!! :happy: That makes my loss for this week 3.5 pounds!!! I can't begin to say enough about how much better I'm feeling! Hubby and I started walking in the evenings after dinner. I sure like the numbers that I'm seeing. I haven't seen these numbers on the scale in over 2 years! I'm feeling soooooo much better! So my total weightloss since Dec. 15 is 18 pounds! :bouncy: I sure do appreciate having this place to come to! I appreciate that I'm not doing this alone. It makes a big difference. Thanks!
> 
> Leanne


Good Job.


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

I am down another 3 lbs today.  That brings my total loss to 24.2 lbs.


----------



## steff bugielski

Still at 180 but not really trying. OK back to reality. Today I will start my down hill crawl.
Great job all of you!
Steff


----------



## Wolf mom

Hey, hey, hey, down to 135! I have pants I can fit into! :clap:


----------



## #1 DogMom

Good Morning All,
Down another 2 pounds this morning! :sing: I weigh 247.5!!! So that makes a total of 20 pounds!!!! Wow! I'm sooooooo happy! 
I wasn't really sure that I could do this on my own, but now I know that I really have it in me! Thanks again for this forum full of friends :happy: It really does make a difference.

Blessings,

Leanne


----------



## mammabooh

Good job, all you losers (that sounds funny...huh?!?!).

Well, I didn't get down to 160 like I said I was going to. I did lose 1/2 pound, so I suppose that's better than nothing. I'll just keep chugging away, I suppose!


----------



## steff bugielski

Down 4 pounds started at 180 now 176
I have been good this week. I can see being good again next week.
Steff


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

209-two weeks ago
211-last week
208.6- today I was sick on Monday which helped..lol
Ah well. I'm not exactly trying hard. I get plenty of exercise, just need to work on the eating thing. I've eaten a salad daily (except for the two days I was ill). Eh.


----------



## bluetick

I was afraid to weigh myself last week, so didn't report in. This week I am at 196, so put 2 pounds back on. I've got to get more serious about this so I can get off some of the meds I'm on!

The last time I saw the doc, he prescribed yet another med to deal with the side effects of others I am on. This is nuts! :stars:


----------



## dare2b

Didn't get to weigh in yesterday, but my weight this morning shows no change from a week ago. I have been totally diligent with the diet and also did 4 days of grueling yard work this past week. Maybe the weight will drop off in the next 7 days, I sure hope to see some progress. I will perservere, stubborn person that I am. :grit:


----------



## mammabooh

I know I posted yesterday, but I didn't like what I saw and decided to weigh again today. Today I am at 161, so that is down 2 pounds from last week. It seems like I'm always up in weight on Thursdays...hmmm...maybe I'm dong something on Wednesday that makes me retain water or something? I eat supper earlier on Wednesdays, but I wouldn't think that would be any problem. Very odd, indeed!


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

I lost .8lbs this week. That brings my total loss to 25lbs. :rock: 

Got another 5 lb star to add to my collection and a magnet for my fridge, proclaiming my accomplishment.


----------



## mamajohnson

mammabooh-maybe on Wed. your eating something more like "fast food" I know we do that because of church services, and then I have to fight not to eat after we get back, usually after 9 pm... (if I do let myself have a snack, I try to keep it to just plain yogurt) So, anyway, I usually try to drink tons of water on wednesday to make up for the extra "salt" I consume...

Ok, this week my scales stopped their lying bout...  I am back to 150. Feel like I am on a roller coaster. 
I have come to the conclusion that when you drop from over 200+ pounds (I was right about 225-230 when I started last year) it takes your body spells to get geared down in the metabolism area. I seem to hit plateau's about every 5 or 10 pounds. Then I have to go to salads, fresh veggies, lots and lots of water, cut the meat products, very little fruit, even cut the coffee back  and try to get things geared up again... Usually after a week or so of this I start loosing again. At least I can stay put when I loose. Havent really gained any back. Well, except for last summer when DH brought me 2 pounds of fudge... Did you know that 2 pounds of fudge = 10 pounds of weight gain??? Cant figure the math on that, but it must be algebra!! 
So, I am trying to get under 150 now, will keep on keepin' on.

I am so proud of all ya'll. Your doing so well. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Well, it's not Thursday, but I got brave and weighed in. I'm under 150#!! 149# today. I want to be down to 145# by the end of the month. I think I just need to ignore the scale for one week out of every month since it's just water weight. I need to concentrate on just eating healthy foods and getting my exercise that week of the month. It's so neat to get back into clothes that were too tight!


----------



## HomesteadBaker

bluetick said:


> I was afraid to weigh myself last week, so didn't report in. This week I am at 196, so put 2 pounds back on. I've got to get more serious about this so I can get off some of the meds I'm on!
> 
> The last time I saw the doc, he prescribed yet another med to deal with the side effects of others I am on. This is nuts! :stars:


Hi, bluetick... I am new to this site (and forgive me if I am overstepping here), but I agree with you...... that is nuts! My doctor and I have a common goal...... to get me off the ONE medication I am currently on! It seems ludicrous to keep piling one med on top of another in order to counteract the negative effects of another........ I would ask to try a different medication...... or find a new doctor!! (I had to find a new doctor!)

By the way, I too am on the weight-loss to health journey. My highest recorded weight (and I know I weighed more than that!!) was 256#. Today I weigh 187#, with 18# of that coming off since 1/2/06. I have been going it alone, but would love to be a part of this group!


----------



## mammabooh

HomesteadBaker said:


> that!!) Today I weigh 187#, with 18# of that coming off since 1/2/06. I have been going it alone, but would love to be a part of this group!


Congrats on the great weight loss! And WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## mamajohnson

HomesteadBaker said:


> By the way, I too am on the weight-loss to health journey. My highest recorded weight (and I know I weighed more than that!!) was 256#. Today I weigh 187#, with 18# of that coming off since 1/2/06. I have been going it alone, but would love to be a part of this group!


I'm so proud of you! What a wonderful job your doing! You just keep on keepin' on, So glad to have you a part of this group!


----------



## designer

designer said:


> Today is my first time posting to the weigh in. I'm doing the 8 minute workout and 3 hour diet. Trying to do. Today is 155.5lb goal is 130lb


This week, 155 lb.


----------



## #1 DogMom

Yuck! Up 2 pounds this week! Must be the holiday..........Maybe the lovin' that I'm getting from my new baby chicks is what caused the gain  You know, they are very sweet! hehehehe 
Well, I'll do better next week!
Hope everyone has a great day!

Blessings,
Leanna


----------



## HomesteadBaker

Good morning everyone...... I am up 2#, but not concerned because it is "water-weight week"..... we all know what that's about! LOL 

Hope everyone has a great day, and no matter what just keep on :walk: 

Take care...
Kitty

P.S Thanks for the great welcome!!


----------



## designer

152.5 from 155 last week. I stopped going out to lunch and started taking a lean cuisine frozen meal. I'm starting a walking program at work today.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Well, I didn't lose any weight this week, but I didn't gain either. Still at 149#. I'm getting more exercise now, though, and am still eating a pretty healthy diet in moderate proportions, so I'm hoping to see that scale going down soon.


----------



## bluetick

groan...up to 197...


----------



## dare2b

Still 184. Was down to 182 during the week but fell off the wagon on Valentine's Day, and for two days more--yes, chocolate candy, but I did enjoy every bite! At least I sent the 2-lb box of candy along with my sweetheart to be dispensed among his buddies and co-workers.... Tomorrow, right back onto the wagon, and I hope no more distractions for awhile....


----------



## mamajohnson

Well, once my honey brought me 2 pounds of fudge. Did you know that makes 10 pounds of extra weight??????  But, I was good this valentines day, and didn't eat too much chocolate, and honey bought me a truck for valentines day!!!  So I wont get too much heavier offa that!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Down to 148# this morning. That's better!


----------



## steff bugielski

Still no scale but I am going to my mom's today to celebrate dd 20th B-day. I will use hers. I have been good but we will see tomorrow.
Good job all. Keep it going.
Steff


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

Only lost .4 this week. I did eat a little more richly than I have been, but I still journaled everything and kept within my points range. So now I am at 25.4 lbs. lost.

Saw both my regular Doc and OB/GYN this week and both are very pleased with my weight loss.


----------



## steff bugielski

Did not move from 176, so it is ok.
On to next weeks effort.
steff


----------



## dare2b

WOO-HOO! Down to 179 this week. Gave myself 2 stars on the chart, one for a *five-pound loss* and one for dropping below 180. At last!

Have I said how happy I am to be doing this with everyone here? Hang in there y'all--If I can do it I think anyone can! I think Persistence is my key.....or as my mother called it: Stubborness! LOL.


----------



## mamajohnson

woohooo! down to 147 FINALLY lost! It's been 2 or 3 weeks since I have lost a pound! Whew,,, it's about time!

congrats to everyone on their success!!


----------



## mrs_onmyway

Ugh! Im a day late for the weigh in. But I had my inlaws here for 5 days and Im now up to 217. I dont know if its just swelling from an allergic reaction to my inlaws (ha ha J/K) I doubt it though. I ate more than I normally do and nixed the exercises while they were here. Now I have to pay the piper. I have however in the last couple days upped my workout and have dropped the portion sizes. So here's to next weeks progress.


----------



## rainedaze

I know that I am a day late but I am happy to say that I have decided to try again. Hopefully this time will be a little longer than the last. I am actually down 1.5 lbs from the first weigh in here so at least I didn't gain anymore in that time. It has been two days sticking to it. Pretty good for me. I even went grocery shopping today to purchase some healthier food for the house. Congratulations to everyone on their weight loss. 

Heather


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

Put on a pound this week.  I was back on meds for this sinusitus I can't shake so I think that messed me up. Finished up with the antibiotic yesterday, so I will keep with the program again this week and plan to see better results next Friday.


----------



## troy n sarah tx

Can I join your weigh in? 

Here is a little about me:

On 12/15 I went to my Dr. and expected the weight conversation, however she said nothing about it. (I think she gave up on that). It finally register that I DID need to lose weight. My weight on 12/15 was 250. :help: My boyfriend and I both decided to do the eating healthy and exercising thing. I have so far lost 27# (now 223) :dance: and am feeling so much better. I have exercised everyday this month and I am looking forward to totaling my hours/miles/calories from the treadmill tomorrow. 


Sarah


----------



## mammabooh

troy n sarah tx said:


> Can I join your weigh in?
> 
> Here is a little about me:
> 
> On 12/15 I went to my Dr. and expected the weight conversation, however she said nothing about it. (I think she gave up on that). It finally register that I DID need to lose weight. My weight on 12/15 was 250. :help: My boyfriend and I both decided to do the eating healthy and exercising thing. I have so far lost 27# (now 223) :dance: and am feeling so much better. I have exercised everyday this month and I am looking forward to totaling my hours/miles/calories from the treadmill tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sarah



Good job, Sarah! Yep, you're welcome to join us.


----------



## rainedaze

I guess I will be the first to do my weigh-in this Thursday. I am down 1.5#. I did have my daughter's birthday on Sunday with the family and then Tuesday on her actual birthday. Even after that I lost some weight. Next week should be better without birthdays.

Good luck to everyone in the next week.
Heather


----------



## Pony

Okay, I hope I'm back on the right track.

183, down from 188. 5 pounds is a good start. (Does anyone else get irritated when you've been very careful, watching what you eat, and someone says, "Oh, it's only water!"? Bugs me no end.)

I've been counting points, mostly, haven't been moving much. Since I've had the 'flu this week, though, I figure I've been getting a pretty good workout with all the sneezing and hacking... 

Onward and downward!!!

Pony!


----------



## dare2b

dare2b said:


> WOO-HOO! Down to 179 this week. Gave myself 2 stars on the chart, one for a *five-pound loss* and one for dropping below 180.


Stayed at 179 all week. I think I'll give myself a star for not gaining! That's a kind of progress, isn't it?


----------



## Pony

dare2b said:


> Stayed at 179 all week. I think I'll give myself a star for not gaining! That's a kind of progress, isn't it?



In my book, any time you don't go up is definitely progress!

Keep at it!

Pony!


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

Lost 3 pounds this week. I was very happy after gaining a pound last week and maintaining the week before. My total loss is 27.4 now.


----------



## mammabooh

COUNTRY WISHES said:


> Lost 3 pounds this week. I was very happy after gaining a pound last week and maintaining the week before. My total loss is 27.4 now.



That's excellent!!!!


----------



## Pony

COUNTRY WISHES said:


> Lost 3 pounds this week. I was very happy after gaining a pound last week and maintaining the week before. My total loss is 27.4 now.


_*
WAY TO GO, CW!!! 
*_​Keep it up! Er... DOWN!

Pony!


----------



## troy n sarah tx

I guess I missed the weigh in. Well in the month of February I ran/walked/jog a total of 43 miles on my treadmill. My goal for this month is 100 miles. I am now at 220 which is a 30 lb loss in less than 3 months. I am soooooooo excited about that. :bouncy: 

Just a Tip: I read in Women's World magazine that eating 1/4 tsp a day of cinnamon will help to increase your metabolism by 20 fold. :goodjob: 

I have been eating it in my oatmeal for about a week and have seen an improvement in my weight lost. 

Sounds like everyone did great this last week. :happy: Keep up the good work.


----------



## BeesNBunnies

Hi everyone! It's Saturday rather than Thursday but I thought I'd post my weight loss anyhow. I've lost 33 pounds over the last 2 months  I've lost weight before and always gained it back plus some. This time I'm taking care to loose the weight gradually. I think the most important thing I am doing this time is my mental outlook. I'm not on a diet.....I've changed my eating habits. A diet is something that you will one day quit. I now realise if I am to loose weight and keep it off that I will have to continue this eating pattern for the rest of my life and not fall off the wagon or it will come right back. I've still got a ways to go but I really feel good about keeping it off this time.


----------



## mamajohnson

A big woohoo to all you loosers!! :dance: 

Way to go, and keep up the good luck!


----------



## Pony

Okay, I'm at 183 still, but I had an incredible feast for my birthday yesterday, so I am not at all bummed out. 

(My kids actually took us out for dinner. Blows my mind that they have become two adults who can actually get along...)

Pony!


----------



## dare2b

Still at 179... Sticking to the program. Grrrr.

Maybe next week....


----------



## designer

Back up to 155 even with walking 2 to 3 miles a day! I don't think anything I do makes any difference at all. I think the 2.5 lbs I lost must have been water weight because I seem to just yo-yo it depending on the time of the month. I can't seem to make any real progress. :grit: 



designer said:


> 152.5 from 155 last week. I stopped going out to lunch and started taking a lean cuisine frozen meal. I'm starting a walking program at work today.


----------



## rainedaze

I am down 2 pounds this week for a total of 3.5 for the last two weeks. We always seem to have 1-2 days a week where it is really hard to stick to it due to other things going on. I am hoping that these days are fewer and fewer or that I learn to avoid these days. I hope that everyone has a great week.

Heather


----------



## vtfarma

down 2.8 pounds this week - the first week on Weight Watchers.


----------



## troy n sarah tx

I think I am still hovering around 220, however, I know I am losing fat and gaining muscle. My calves now are tight and other areas are shrinking. :banana02: I have already made 28 miles in the last 8 days. My goal is 100 for the month. Now that I have exercised everyday for the last few months it isn't so hard to get motivated.

I see that everyone else is doing well! Keep up the great work!!!!! :bouncy:


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Last weigh-in I hit 147#, down 6 pounds so far this year. Today, I put on a pair of jeans I'd bought last month with the intent to grow down to them. They didn't zip when I bought them, and now they zip and are even fairly comfy. Give me another couple weeks and I'm hoping they fit me perfectly. 

*GREAT JOB, ALL YOU LOSING WINNERS!!!*


----------



## dare2b

Down to 178 this week, a pound lost from last week's weigh-in, total lost 6 lb so far. Was hoping to maintain the 177 that I've hit off and on all week, but maybe that'll be for next time. I'm very happy to show a pound off for the week.....  

And am very glad to have all of you to share experiences with. Keep up the good work everyone!


WHOA! WAIT A MINUTE!!! TODAY IS WEDNESDAY!!! :clap:


----------



## dare2b

Alrighty then! Today's weight = 177, so a 2-pound loss this week! :clap: 

Total lost so far: 7 lb. Only 40 more to go, one pound at a time, or one ounce. Whatever it takes!


----------



## thequeensblessing

I'm joining you all. My current weight is 154 lbs, and my desired weight is 130 lbs, making a total weight loss goal of 24 lbs. I've recently joined the Ymca, so I have access to a gym and pool, sauna and steam room. YaY!!!


----------



## MOJILL

2 weeks into WW --- and today marked a week loss of 2 pounds. So only 4 total. 

Current weight 143 -- - goal weight 120.

dare2b. I'm with you. My weight loss is gradual but I'm happy. I've been making good food choices and have brought healthier meals to the table for my family. It's all good. 

Tomorrow I have to run my first 10-miler. Pray for me or wish me luck. 

Thanks

Jill


----------



## dare2b

Fire off the rockets! I just slipped into my next-size-down jeans!

MOJILL, just so happens that I'm using the WW program too. I'm a lifetime member so I know the drill. I'm not going to meetings, tho, too far away.


----------



## mammabooh

Good job, Everyone! I'm down 5 1/2 pounds over the last 2 weeks (of course I had GAINED 6 pounds since the inception of this forum and am still 1/2 pound over my original weight). I'm doing The Lord's Table now and it's gonna work this time.


----------



## vtfarma

down to 215 when we weighed in last night 8.1 pounds in 2 weeks :happy:


----------



## steff bugielski

OK I am down to 176. I started at 180. A bit of a rollercoaster but, it's better than being up 4 lbs.
Good Job everyone
Steff


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

I am down 7 lbs from the last time I posted. This brings my total weight loss to 30.4 lbs! :bouncy: 

I am so happy to get to this point. Thirty pounds really feels like an accomplishment for me and I look forward to continuing to lose from here. Weight Watchers is really working well for me.

I am down 5 pants sizes and 2 blouse sizes. Even my shoe size is down to a 7 from an 8.5. I did buy some clothes this week. I had to, especially bottoms. I even tried on a denim skirt and nearly cried when I was able to button it and it looked good on me.

Good luck to all of you in your weight loss efforts.


----------



## BeesNBunnies

41 pounds total lost so far  I even quit smoking 3 weeks ago(after 19 yrs) and I am still loosing weight. Surprised the socks off of myself! Normally I gain weight like crazy when I try to quit smoking. Funny thing is I haven't really been having the nic fits this time....just a feeling like there is something I'm supposed to be doing(lol...holding a cig). BNB patting herself on the back


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

BeesNBunnies said:


> 41 pounds total lost so far  I even quit smoking 3 weeks ago(after 19 yrs) and I am still loosing weight. Surprised the socks off of myself! Normally I gain weight like crazy when I try to quit smoking. Funny thing is I haven't really been having the nic fits this time....just a feeling like there is something I'm supposed to be doing(lol...holding a cig). BNB patting herself on the back


Way to go. With the weight loss and kicking the cig thing your overall wellness is going to increase in leaps and bounds.


----------



## GeorgiaberryM

OUCH! 178  That is up about six pounds from the 170-172 that I have maintained for the last year!

I have to get back on this train and quick!

I let the weight loss rest after the holidays - too much going on at home and in business to focus like I need to to lose weight. I have been eating my normal healthy diet and coasting along.

But for the last 10 days or so I have been STARVING! It is like I cannot get enough to eat! I am hungry all the time. I am not pregnant LOL, but I did start taking a combination hormonal birth control for the first time in about a decade. This is my second cycle. Also I have started taking claritin for seasonal allergies. And I've been using a new liquid vitamin. I have alot of examining to do to figure out what is going on, but something is! This is not normal for me.

Everbody is doing so great! I've really enjoyed following everyone's triumphs and hope to have some of my own to post soon.


----------



## dare2b

Still at 176 this a.m. for a loss of one pound this week and a total loss so far of 8 lb. Seems to be taking a long time, but I don't care as long as I'm headed downward. I binged twice this week on chocolate cookies so a one pound loss is a Surprise! Have been on the mark for the past three days as far as portion control, etc. so that's a Good Thing. Soon as the weather warms up a bit I intend to be out walking again 3X a week.

Onward Through the Fog!!! :walk:


Edited to show that I lost a pound this week. I didn't realize this until I went back to my last post and checked!!!! Good thing this thread is here or I wouldn't think I was so successful this week!


----------



## MOJILL

I'm down two (2) pounds this morning. YEAH. I was not expecting that because even with the gum chewing I'm still PICKING a little more than I should and I know that adds up. 

You know -- I wont serve myself the nacho's my son gets for lunch but I'll pick a little here and there --- just a taste! YIKES

But I'm down two and this is going to be a busy running week so I'm excited.

I had already convinced myself that had I not budged an ounce I was still not going to get frustrated. I like this diet. I feel the changes even if they're not real evident on the scale.

JIll


----------



## Cheryl in SD

I am 170 this week. I am hoping to lose another 2 pounds this week. Total weight loss is 10 pounds.

Joyfully,
Cheryl


----------



## Speciallady

I just started Monday 13, I was 249. I am now 246


----------



## mammabooh

Godd Job, Everyone!!!!!


----------



## designer

I'm down to 150, but not getting excited yet, I seem to yo-yo between 150 and 160. I hope to continue going down instead of springing back up this time.


----------



## btai

This will be my first weigh in, but I'm at 215lbs this morning, and I want to get down to 200lbs. Hope I can do as well as everybody else is!


----------



## troy n sarah tx

I am now at 215 down from 250 in less than 4 months. It will be 4 months on 4/15. Hope to be to 210 by then.


----------



## vtfarma

Gained 4 - I should have used my pass. I have been having an allergic reaction to my arthritis meds and am swollen all up. I had lost when I got weighed on Monday but now I am a bit frustrated.


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

vtfarma said:


> Gained 4 - I should have used my pass. I have been having an allergic reaction to my arthritis meds and am swollen all up. I had lost when I got weighed on Monday but now I am a bit frustrated.


It sounds like you are retaining a lot of fluids. Slash the salt from your diet wherever you can and drink only water and lots of it. You will flush away that water weight gain. Once your meds are right and you keep flushing your system you will see that your hard work on the diet is woking and be pleased. Think of it as a lifestyle change and not a diet and a small backslide or plateau won't bother you so much. Good luck.


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

I broke my own rule an had a salty meal the night before weigh-in, plus a few GS cookies, that I counted in my points total but are more rich than what my body as become accustomed to eating. So I showed myself up a pound on Friday. Oh well, back on track and expect to shed that pound by next Friday.


----------



## vtfarma

Country wishes you are right I was certainly retaining water. My face was all puffy and even my back. I am down what appears to be to 207 on our scale this morning so probably 210 on ww scale. down 5 for real in 2 weeks 13 in 4 or is it 5.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I'm not seeing any more weight loss on the scale, still at 147#, but I'm getting firmer and my clothes are looser. I've had co-workers ask me if I've lost weight, and even my dd says I look skinnier. I've been getting more exercise, so I guess I'm losing fat and gaining muscle. I'd still like to see the scale move, though! It seems like no matter what I do, it still shows the same number. Hmm, maybe this should have been posted on the wailing wall....


----------



## VICKI1

Hi All, I've been reading HT for a long time and this is the first time I have posted. I really need to lose weight and I don't (or won't) take the time to join a club. So I thould maybe if I were accoutable to this sight it might help. You all seem to be so supportive. Anyway I know its not Thursday but I would like to get started today. I would like to start by losing 25#'s. I want to lose more but I want to be able to see progress and maybe won't get discouraged if I start with a reachable goal.


----------



## kymountainman

I need to lose weight too Vicki and was just looking over this thread for the first time, wondering if I should post/join or not and saw your post and decided to join in. I don't care for the clubs either but I need something to make me accountable-like a weekly weigh-in. Plus I can read how others r doing-like one I just read about drinking 8 glasses of water a day and how she checked them off on her fridge-I know water helps but forget or let it slide. But I do need to lose so I can be comfortable in my own skin-to me the size of someone else doesn't matter-if they r comfortable that's great-but I'm not comfortable and need to be-it affects every part of my life and I need to change it-and this will help me a lot I think-so good luck to u!

Hello everyone-can I join the group and do I need to do anything? Thanks!!


----------



## mammabooh

Glad to have you aboard, VICKI and kymountainman!


----------



## cindyc

well, just starting. Went to the doc to get exercise OK etc... and have had a good "first day". We'll see how things go from here. Nice to have some folks to "enjoy the ride" with. 
Cindy


----------



## kymountainman

mammabooh said:


> Glad to have you aboard, VICKI and kymountainman!



Thanks!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Welcome, Vickie, kymtnman, cindy! This is a great group for support. We're all at different places in our journey, but all headed for the same destination...good health, and feeling comfortable in our skins. I know I haven't lost a lot of weight, but I sure FEEL a lot better! And knowing that I have accountability to others here gives me one more reason NOT to binge eat. Every little bit helps and we're here for you.


----------



## MOJILL

Today's (Thursday's) weigh in..........

2.5 pounds down! That's a 1/2 pound more than last week's loss.

Slow but sure..........slow but sure..........

Jill


----------



## kymountainman

Thanks Many-it does feel good to be here-except I just reazized a few minutes ago it was Thursday and I have to go weigh and have an official start-and it sent a little chill through me ha ha! There's a scale right outside my office door too and I pass it 50 times a day but have never been on it and there's no way I can pass it now if I don't weigh-it would haunt me ha ha! So much as I hate to, I'm going to go weigh-

But I'm glad that I am going to because I need to-thanks again!


----------



## kymountainman

Well, I weighed-it wasn't as bad as I thought doing it-I hadn't lost any since the last doctor visit a few months ago and I thought I had so that surprised me-but I'm glad I did-now I have a new starting point. And now I can't wait till next Thursday to see how much I'll lose between now and then ha ha!


----------



## dare2b

Yippee-ki-yi-yay! 174 today for a total of 10 lb so far. Actually weighed this early in the week, and am so glad I stabilized here for the whole week although a part of me was hoping for more, more, more! Greedy, I know, and I _am_ happy to be where I am today. Gave myself 2 gold stars! 

So glad for this thread! Welcome to all newbies! It works! Pick a strategy and stick with us! :dance:


----------



## mamajohnson

Well, havent posted for awhile...
I have been hanging between 145 and 153 FOREVER!! 
Guess I need to make a big push and get the last 30 pounds off.... I sure do need it to go..
Ya'll have inspired me to start again. TODAY!! 
and I am going out of town today, for 3 days, to be eating out yuck... guess I will lurk at the salad bars...
:buds:


----------



## btai

Well, I weighed myself this morning and 214.6...

.4 of a lb? *SIGH* not really progress...I gotta work harder


----------



## vtfarma

Weighed in at ww tonight - down to 212.2 11.2 pounds in 4 weeks. DD is down 16.4. Dsil down 15.8 mil 9 fil 9. It seems it is a family affair these days. I feel so much better losing and I am walking alot. Nice job everyone ... keep on trying!


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

Lost 1.2 lbs this week. That made up for my small gain last week and then some. My total weight loss now is 30.6 lbs. 

Spring has sprung in my area so I will be getting out more this week and hopefully have an even larger loss this coming week.

It is hard to believe that I have been on this program for 20 weeks and I am still enjoying it. I feel like the Flex Proram was tailor made to me. What a relief to find something that works and fits into everyday living, rather than some fad diet that is too hard to stay on.

I am glad to see so many people joining in on the weight loss forum. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## GeorgiaberryM

Forgot to post on Thurs - 176, down 2 from last week.

Warm weather makes it easier to restrain myself from eating bad stuff! I just stay outside lol.


----------



## Speciallady

I didn't get to check in last week but I lost 5.6 pounds. for a total of 7.8 all together. Long way to go.


----------



## designer

153lbs Started back working out at Curves so I hope this will kick start my loss.


----------



## kymountainman

That Curves seems to be pretty good-a woman I work with has been going about a year and lost 94lbs.

Weighed in-lost 1lb since joining last week-so I'm heading in the right direction-only 99 more to go-bought an exersice bike a few days ago and rode 1/2 mile first nigfht and 2 last night-good luck to all today!


----------



## MOJILL

Thursday Morning.....

Down another 1/2 pound only. That brings my total loss to 8 pounds.

That's okay......1/2 pound is better than NO pound. 

Jill


----------



## MOJILL

btai said:


> Well, I weighed myself this morning and 214.6...
> 
> .4 of a lb? *SIGH* not really progress...I gotta work harder


Just noticed this. .4 of a lb *IS* progress (you lost some and didn't gain). Keep working it. 

Jill


----------



## dare2b

Same this week, at 174, but boy what a week! At one point the weight had "shot up" to 178. Back down now. 

I'm now telling myself: Please, no more roller coaster rides (it must've been those extra cookies, thank you for the wakeup call  ).

Soon as the weather stabilizes I vow to get back to walking the track at least 3days a week......

Keep up the good work, everybody!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Still at 147-148# (depends on which way I lean on the scale, lol). Been hanging here forever, it seems. I guess I'm not gaining, so that's good, but I just feel like I'm so STUCK! I'm still exercising, eating a good diet, etc. 5 years ago, I'd have lost weight on this. Now, it's a real struggle. BUT, I'M NOT GIVING UP THE FIGHT!!!!!

~Mary, who's going out to clean the chicken house and burn some calories.


----------



## vtfarma

down a total of 13.8 with 2.6 lbs this week. dd down .2 after a 11.2 week last week (she was VERY sick the whole week high fever no eating and still lost this week! )Keep up the great work to all.

It wasa some struggle this week to keep on track for me but I did it! :dance:


----------



## #1 DogMom

It's great to be back! Hubby and I have been sick off and on for the last month. I haven't been doing too bad........I didn't gain anything while we were "off" those 3 weeks......so I'm not going to complain. So, I've lost another 4 pounds since last week! I now weigh 241.5!!! That means I'm down 26 pounds since I started here in Dec. 05! I'm sooooooo excited about that. I'm seeing numbers that I haven't seen in over 2 years. I'm 1 pound away from my first goal! I'm just setting several small ones so that I don't get discouraged with that really BIG number. I also started to incorperate ACV into the sceme of things. I love it! 
Everyone here is doing great and I'm so happy to be a part of this group. The accountability is just what I need! Thanks everyone!!!!! :happy: 

Blessings,
Leanna


----------



## Freeholder

I badly need to lose about seventy-five pounds -- I could do so much more if I wasn't so heavy. Fifty of it has gone on just since my marriage broke up about four years ago. Sigh. So I will make a note on my calendar and check in here on Thursdays.

Kathleen


----------



## mamajohnson

Kathleen,
You can do it!! I know you can. I have lost over 80 pounds so far, but and remember this part.... it took awhile. Set little goals, 5 pounds, 10 pounds... celebrate your success! Give yourself a big yippeee and come post so we can pat you on the back! Dont give up if you goof and gain a pound... you just keep going.... I have 30 more pounds to loose, yes, I was 120 pounds overweight when I started... 
So, see, your already ahead!
take little steps, dont hurt yourself and just get started, it wont be as hard as you think.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Welcome back, Leanna, and WELCOME to you, Kathleen!

I'm posting early this week, partly because I work the night shift going into Thurs this week and don't weigh in the morning after being up all night (and eating!), and partly because.....drumroll please.......

*I FINALLY LOST SOME WEIGHT!!!!*

After plateauing for what seems like forever, I stepped on the scale this morning and found it registering 146#. I've been doing all the right things, and it just seemed like I wasn't getting anywhere. I know I've been firming up and I figured that at least I was probably burning some fat and replacing it with heavier muscle, but it was just so frustrating to work so hard to hold even. :bash: :grit: :grump: 

Now I feel like...... :banana02: :dance: :sing: :bouncy: Gives me fresh incentive to keep on keeping on!


----------



## kymountainman

U go girl!!!!!!


----------



## MOJILL

congrats manygoats, and any one else who has lost.

I guess I did too much "carb loading" this weekend for my big run - - because although every day but Sunday I've been doing the right things - -- I didn't drop any weight this week. 

Well -- at least I didn't GAIN! 

Jill


----------



## Hummingbird

:banana02: 2 pounds down!! Only 55 to go!!  

Yea Weight Watchers! (don't tell Jill I said that - she got me into it and I keep telling her NO RAH-RAH!!) :nana: 

Nance


----------



## MOJILL

RAH RAH REE
I"M HAPPY AS CAN BE

RAH RAH RANCE
WAY TO GO NANCE!!! 

:banana02: :banana02: :banana02:


----------



## kymountainman

Congrats on the loss and the no gain! Looks like I stayed the same this week too-didn't lose but didn't gain so that's good-have to ride the ex bike a little more and adjust my diet so I can lose some this week-good luck all!


----------



## Hummingbird

MOJILL said:


> RAH RAH REE
> I"M HAPPY AS CAN BE
> 
> RAH RAH RANCE
> WAY TO GO NANCE!!!
> 
> :banana02: :banana02: :banana02:



:hand: :nana: :croc:


----------



## dare2b

I was out of town yesterday, so am weighing in today: 174--no gain/loss for the week

Had my hopes up earlier in the week as the scale showed 173. At least I know further weight loss isn't far off, peeping around the corner as it seems to be. I just gotta remember to hang in there. It's so nice to be going through the process with you all. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## MOJILL

dare2b said:


> Had my hopes up earlier in the week as the scale showed 173.


This is one reason I don't dare weigh myself but once per week. Same bat time - - same bat channel. 

If I weigh a couple days earlier I"m afraid I'll sabatoge my diet. If it reads light --- I may get overly confident before hand. If it reads heavy - -- or no change -- I may get discouraged and give up for the week.

I know many here who like to weigh often - -- or even every morning. I don't think I could handle that.  

But I agree Dare2b - - this forum is great for support. I love it. 

Jill


----------



## vtfarma

Stopping WW meetings at least for me. DD still will go but I cannot afford all the good food AND sending 2 people to WW. My scale is now my weight scale - it is a little off from the ww scale but I was 207 on mine last week and I am 204 this week so that makes 16 pounds so far (in 6 weeks - I have no clue when I started this diet).


----------



## btai

well, I went to philadelphia last week and I couldn't resist the cheesesteaks, hoagies, delis and diners and when I came back I was up to 221 

so...dieting a little more drastically and still 200-205 is my goal


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

I suppose I could hold off til tomorrow, but I'm not sure the scale will be on my side. lol
I've been weighing myself to get birth weights on kids. Last week I was down to 203. I had not been much below 210 for the last 5 years or so. It's nice...


----------



## MOJILL

vtfarma,

I don't do the meetings either. I bought the stuff I needed at the first meeting and now just get the support and ideas from this forum and a ww support forum. I don't need to pay someone $12.00 just to weigh me.

I use my bathroom scale. The only rule I have for myself (and my DH) is we weigh once a week at the same time. The scale is always in the same place. Hoping that eliminates any possible scale discrepancy.

(It's a regular old scale so I don't get down to the .4s and stuff. But that's okay)

16 pounds in six week is big! I'm on week six now and will weigh tomorrow. But so far I've only lost 8 pounds (but I have lost some inches).

Dosthouhavemilk ...... congrats on your loss as well. 

Btai -- I would not have been able to resist philly cheese steaks either! 

Jill


----------



## kymountainman

In spite of not being as good as I could have been over the weekend, I lost another lb this week, so that's good-and I've increased and tightened up the exercise routine and that is a very good thing. So all is very well here. Good luck all!!

U never fail until u quit trying. 2 down-98 to go...


----------



## Hummingbird

:dance: Down 3 pounds this week!!! YIPPEE!!! Total of 8 now. I even managed to avoid all Easter candy - which is a FIRST for me. (well, I almost went for some jelly beans that _somebody_ (not naming names, MOJILL) told me I could have until she called me back an hour later saying *"Don't eat the jelly beans - I miscounted!!!!!"* :grump:  LOLOLOL!

I'm kinda excited about this WW now. Only 50 # to go!!!  

Nance


----------



## MOJILL

No weight loss for me this week.

Nance you've lost the same amount that I have and I've been in the program twice as long as you! LOL :shrug: 

I'm happy for you girl.......and like I said in the WW thread I"m also happy for ME? I haven't lost in two weeks but I"m gaining every day (gaining strength and determination and a positive attitude!) 

:hobbyhors 

I'll be experimenting with points this week (I think I'll add a few to compensate for the running) and see if that helps in the weight loss. If not -- I'll try something ELSE the week after that. 

Jill


----------



## dare2b

Weighed in at 173 this week, showing a 1-pound loss for the week. I've been up and down all week between 173 and 174. I'm taking it as a sign to show my weight is destabilizing and getting ready for another march downward.....

Hang in there everybody! Sure am thankful we're all in this boat together and rowing toward the same shore....


----------



## GeorgiaberryM

173 today - slowly but I hope surely . . .


----------



## mamajohnson

I am so proud of ya'll!! Your doing so good.
I, however, am still stuck at 150. actually a couple of times I bounced up to 154 (scary!) and managed to get back to 150.
I sometimes wonder if my theory of eating just some of the treats instead of all of them is working... :shrug: 
Well, I just joined Melaleuca, and they have weight loss bars and such, so I can't wait to give that a whirl, and see if I can get off this place I am stuck...


----------



## kymountainman

MOJILL said:


> but I"m gaining every day (gaining strength and determination and a positive attitude!) Jill


Yes-that is the best part-I was trying to think of a way to way that this morning-I feel like I'm gaining everyday-even tho its only 2lbs so far I feel better than I have in years-it feels like I'm coming back to life after being shut down for a long time-starting to feel like my old self-and I sure am thankful we're all in this boat together and rowing toward the same shore too- thanks!!


----------



## vtfarma

Holy - I got on the scale yesterday and I weighed 197. I am down 25 pounds, I think, I thought originally it was 23 but dh tells me my math is flawed today. I lost 7 pounds last week. I have no idea where that came from. I was not doing anything that different, it just melted. I actually did work in the yard alot, raking and shoveling. Maybe that was it. If this rate could keep up I may be at goal this year. (150 - I think). Probably not but I can dream can't I. 

Keep on plugging along everyone. I really like reading what everyone is going through. I helps me to stay focused. 

DD still having trouble I keep telling her that if it was easy the whole world would be a perfect weight so lets just keep trying. I am not telling her how much I lost this week. I don't want to discourage her!


----------



## VICKI1

Hi All,
I'm almost ashamed to say that in the last two weeks I have only lost 1-1/2 lbs. I can make up all kinds of excuses but they are just that excuses! So I am going to read this site everyday for the encourgment I see here. The weather is getting to be so nice I can spend more time outside in the evenings so that will help. I even started riding a bike again -- and I didn't fall off!!! Keep up the great work everyone.

Vicki


----------



## kymountainman

VICKI1 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm almost ashamed to say that in the last two weeks I have only lost 1-1/2 lbs. I can make up all kinds of excuses but they are just that excuses! So I am going to read this site everyday for the encourgment I see here. The weather is getting to be so nice I can spend more time outside in the evenings so that will help. I even started riding a bike again -- and I didn't fall off!!! Keep up the great work everyone.
> 
> Vicki


That's nothing bto be ashamed of at all-that's great! U lost and moved closer to your goal and r still hanging in there-thats what is about. And even if u didn't lose u r still doing great by being here and still trying. U go girl!!


----------



## okgoatgal2

hmph. 7 weeks and i've gone to the gym almost every day and burned 200 or more calories every time, cut back on the excess junk, and i've lost 1 pound and lost no inches around my middle. i was getting discourage...now i'm getting ticked off. i have to be careful not to overdo, because my back will go out, and then i'm in trouble. but it's time to start pushing more. i've got too many cute clothes that i can't wear b/c i'm too big.


----------



## btai

okay, back down to 218 yesterday...13 more to go


----------



## kymountainman

okgoatgal2 said:


> hmph. 7 weeks and i've gone to the gym almost every day and burned 200 or more calories every time, cut back on the excess junk, and i've lost 1 pound and lost no inches around my middle. i was getting discourage...now i'm getting ticked off. i have to be careful not to overdo, because my back will go out, and then i'm in trouble. but it's time to start pushing more. i've got too many cute clothes that i can't wear b/c i'm too big.


Don't get ticked off-u r doing great! Working out everyday and staying in shape-watching what u eat and living a healthy lifestyle-what could be better than that? Health wise anyway ha ha! And even if u don't lose weight or inches very fast u will enjoy the benifits I'm sure-u r doing very good I think. But, if it was me, I wouldn't push to much and hurt my back-then u'd be layed up with no exercise or activity for a while or from now on and then the weight may go the other way and then u'd really be upset! Maybe eating different stuff-less calories-would help?


----------



## steff bugielski

Well I haven't posted in quite a while. I have been on a real roller coster with my weight. Up and down weekly the same 5 pounds. Finally for two weeks in a row I am steady at 175, thats down 5 from the start. Not a big deal but I have not been trying real hard. I have totally changed my thinking on certain things. Every time I want a snack I think first. I will now always choose protein or fruit or veggis over anything else. It has worked. Not only have I lost and kept off the first 5 pounds but my clothes fit better and people are noticing it in my face.
Needless to say I have a renewed enthusiasm.
Steff


----------



## okgoatgal2

oh, i'm not giving up....i have back problems and i really need to lose the extra 30-40 lbs i'm lugging....it is very irritating, though, to see no improvement on the scale after 6 weeks. i have improved my physical fitness. my waist is reappearing, but the gut isn't shrinking any. my muscles are firming up, especially my legs and butt, and i can now walk at 3.5-4mph for an hour on the random hills setting on the treadmill, and even run at 5.5-6mph for up to 2.5 minutes. 6 weeks ago i could walk 30 minutes at 3-3.5, 0% incline. my cholesterol dropped from 205 last july to 153 in march, all levels are well w/in safe lines, except the good, but doc said that's a hereditary thing and not much i can do-it's a couple points low. all my bloodwork turned out great a few weeks ago, so i know i'm improving my health.....but i still want to see a diff on the scale. know what i mean?


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Woohoo, I'm down to 145#, and even maybe a wobbly bit below (but not enough to comfortably call it 144 1/2, lol). That's 8 poiunds off since Jan 1st. Even better, I got out the summer clothes and things that didn't fit last year, do now! That's great incentive to keep on working hard around the place here and keep eating right. Congrats to all of you losers out there!


----------



## GeorgiaberryM

I'm happy this Thursday - 170! Down 8 lbs since I started dieting again - but the really great part is I fit into a smaller size pair of jeans! Size 14! I have them on right now - I will have to wear them every day to motivate me to keep trying! No sweats!


----------



## vtfarma

1 pound thi sweek - even though I had a slice of pizza and a small piece of cake for dinner last night... 20 years married. 26 pounds total


----------



## kymountainman

Congrats on the losses!! I lost one more this week, so 3lbs in three weeks. More importantly I find myself changing my lifestyle and habits little by little, which will help me lose weight and keep it off from now on. Instead of going home after work, eating a little dinner and relaxing (napping) and then doing nothing the rest of the nite, I eat then go do something around the place and exercise at least a 1/2 hour. And instead of eating my main meal at the end of the day I changed it to the morning so I have the whole day to work it off. I've always wanted to do that but never did. It takes getting used to doing things different than I always have, but the old ways didn't work so I have to get new ways. Good luck to all!!! 

3 down 97 to go...


----------



## MOJILL

Yeah! Finally a loss.

I'm down 2.5 pounds. Only 9.5 pounds more to get to my initial goal weight! 

Congratulations georgiaberry, vtfarma, and mountainman, and everyone else! 

Jill


----------



## dare2b

Weighed in this morning at 172. That's a good one-pound loss for the week. My immediate goal is to drop below 170. 169 will be a 15 lb loss. As of today, though, total loss is 12 pounds. I'm beginning to see it in my face, woohoo! And also, I'm one size smaller that when I started. All very encouraging.

Keep up the good work everyone! So nice not to hold the only oar in the boat!


----------



## VICKI1

Good Moring All,
Looks like I lost 1 lb the last week. I don't remember it being this hard to put on?? I am going to concentrate on drinking more water this week. I have tried to go out and do yard work after eating supper so maybe this will help. It's good to see how everyone else is doing. Very encouraging! Everyone have a great week. Vicki


----------



## okgoatgal2

woohoo. down 3 lbs since 3 march. when school gets out, i'm kicking into high gear at the gym and the table.


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

Forgot to post last week, lost 2.4 lbs. Just 2.6 to get me back to where I was before vacation and Easter.lol Oh well it is a lifestyle change and I suppose it is just another one of life's ups and downs.


----------



## kymountainman

Much to my surprise I gained 2 this week-I was sure I had lost at least 2-I've been doing good-but need to do much better looks like-that's one good thing about weighing in every week-you can see the progress and know what is working-I havn't been drinking any water at all so that is my first step-I know it helps-good luck to all!!

1 down-99 to go...


----------



## GeorgiaberryM

171, up one from last week but still fitting into my smaller size jeans!


----------



## MOJILL

No change from last week........but like you georgia.....I like how my clothes are fitting!! 

Jill


----------



## #1 DogMom

Good Mornin' Everyone! What a great morning! We're getting lots of rain, and I just stepped off the scales. I'm sooooo happy......I've gotten rid of another 2 pounds! Yippppeeee! :dance: That makes a total now of 31 pounds since I started here on Dec. 15. Almost 5 months. Slow, but very worth it. I've also dropped one pant size :happy: 
Keep up the good work everyone and NEVER give up!

Brightest Blessings


----------



## VICKI1

Down 1 lb. Hope everyone has a great week. Vicki


----------



## steff bugielski

YEA! I am down another 5 lbs in the last two weeks. That's a total of 10 since the start. It was a rough start but I think I am on track now. I have some great insentive. My sister is coming next week so I hope to drop a few more. Let's see her call me FAt now!
Steff


----------



## MOJILL

steff bugielski said:


> Let's see her call me FAt now!
> Steff


LOL! What ever it takes right?? :dance: 

Congrats steff and everybody for your weight loss this week.


----------



## dare2b

Still at 172 this week, holding my own as it were...... I've been up and down all week though, am having a bit of a struggle at night. All will be better after I go grocery shopping and have more options and better choices. Somehow a full fridge just helps me be less anxious and less "hungry". :shrug: 

Keep up the good work everybody!


----------



## southrngardngal

I weighed in this morning. 242.5 pounds. I have gain 6 pounds (I think it is) since I visited here last time. I want to lose 5 pounds. So next Thursday I am hoping to have dropped at least 2 pounds.

I started eating more proteins yesterday. If I can learn to curb my carb cravings or only eat the good carbs. 

I am diabetic and I know how I need to eat. I just sometimes have such a craving for something sweet and being the weak me I give in. But I promise I will do better. Maybe keep some sugar free jello in the frig or sugar free yogurt. 

Everyone keep up the good work.

Jan


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I'm down to 143#, down 10# since Jan 1st, and 2# in a week. Finally seeing that scale moving is nice! Having my jeans and shorts fit when they didn't last summer is even nicer!!  

Keep up the good work everyone. Even those of you that haven't lost, as long as you're trying, sooner or later that ol' scale will start cooperating with you. Lots and lots of exercise, lots of water, fiber, fiber, fiber.....gooooooo, team!!

:dance: :dance:

edited to add: do we have a cheerleader smilie?


----------



## rainedaze

I forgot to weigh in yesterday for my first week back. Something I did must have worked. 2.5# Yeah!!! Now to keep with it. Good luck this week everyone.


----------



## btai

I'm a little early, but I couldn't wait. Since coming back from Philadelphia 3 weeks ago, I'm down to 213lbs! That's down 8 lbs in 3 weeks


----------



## kymountainman

Must be something right-down 4 this week, which is much better than the 2 I put on last week. I started drinking water everyday and got in the habit of working around the place a couple hours in the evenings instead of just flopping out after work-so I guess that helped. Hope u all r doing good-and even if u didn't lose u r on the right track!! Good luck!!

4 down-only 96 to go...


----------



## MOJILL

wow 4 pounds in a week. Congrats KY. 

I'm down 1 pound since last Thursday. 

I"m going to start drinking more water - - starting right now!


----------



## vtfarma

great job everyone, ky and mojill and btai, way to go. I am down 1 this week. Was fighting the water gain from rice cakes that had so much sodium my ankles puffed right up. I am down 27 in all. DD is down 20 now - she has kicked back in this last week thank heavens.


----------



## kymountainman

Does high sodium cause that? I started writting down what I ate last week and figured up the calories, which were ok-but the sodium was killing me-I eat a lot of canned stuff cause its easier, but when I saw how much salt was in them I adjusted my diet/food to cut most of it out. But I noticed my ankles puffed up sometimes but didn't know y-thanks.



vtfarma said:


> great job everyone, ky and mojill and btai, way to go. I am down 1 this week. Was fighting the water gain from rice cakes that had so much sodium my ankles puffed right up. I am down 27 in all. DD is down 20 now - she has kicked back in this last week thank heavens.


----------



## vtfarma

ky, the sodium can make you retain water unbelievably. Canned foods are probably the worst culprit. I add very little salt to anything we eat. When I eat something like ham and rice cakes (and over do the rice cakes) I blow up. I gained 3 pounds overnight and could only fit my feet in my big clogs. I had a ridge around my ankles from my socks and I could leave an impression in my skin when I pushed on it for 2 seconds (signs of fluid). That water is gone now and I am losing again. You probably will lose a couple of extra pounds if you cut back on the sodium. Plus it is better for you. 

My mom has heart issues. They had gotten into buying progresso soups because she had gotten old enough (83) to feel entitled to not make her own soup. Well her blood pressure went crazy. The soups contain between 800 and 900 per serving of sodium. She stopped eating them and made her own. Her bp went back to normal and she dropped 6 pounds in 3 days. 

If you are eating veggies that can be drained and rinsed do that - it will eliminate some of the sodium.


----------



## VICKI1

I've gained! 1-1/2 lbs (Maybe 2). It's good to see everyone else is doing so good. Better week ahead for sure!


----------



## dare2b

Woohoo! Down one more pound this week to 171! I didn't stick strictly to the plan, but must've done something right. Total loss is 13# if my arithmetic is correct. Everyone seems to be doing so well, even when the scale goes the other way, there's awareness and the struggle is not abandoned. IMO, Persistence is the Key......

Hang in there everybody! :dance:


----------



## GeorgiaberryM

Back to 170 from my one pound gain last week - but my clothes are much looser. I have been working hard - it is spring flower planting season, and the first couple days, I was exhausted, but I can tell a real difference in my stamina. A the end of the day, I still feel tired, but strong. I know I have gained some muscle and lost some fat - I can tell a difference in my belly for sure. 

I got out my bathing suit from last year - and it is too big! The top is, anyway, (tankini) and I can get a new one. I have lost in the bust, which is fine, I have plenty to spare LOL.


----------



## kymountainman

That sure sounds exactly like me-I didn't have a clue-I don't care about food so i figured I'd get all the basics in as little trouble as possible-so i mix a can of mixed vegs with a can of pinto beans and a can of tuna sometimes as my main meal and have a can of fruit cocktail in lite sauce for desert-and since each can has about 3 servings usually, I was getting 3 servings of fruit, veggies and protin every meal-at about 900mg of sodium per can-exceot the fruit was less-and even doing that twice a day sometimes-plus other stuff-fat free popcrn or pretzels-fat free but another 4-500 mg salt per serving-no wonder I retained fluid holy cow! As soon as I saw how much salt I was getting after last week's weigh-in, I cut it way down, so I guess that is y I lost this week-and was surprised I gained last week when I thought I had done well-and I was worried about that swelling too-but I bet it goes away now with a normal diet-I'm going to eat fresh instead of canned from now on-it's more trouble but well worth it I see now-thanks!!







vtfarma said:


> ky, the sodium can make you retain water unbelievably. Canned foods are probably the worst culprit. I add very little salt to anything we eat. When I eat something like ham and rice cakes (and over do the rice cakes) I blow up. I gained 3 pounds overnight and could only fit my feet in my big clogs. I had a ridge around my ankles from my socks and I could leave an impression in my skin when I pushed on it for 2 seconds (signs of fluid). That water is gone now and I am losing again. You probably will lose a couple of extra pounds if you cut back on the sodium. Plus it is better for you.
> 
> My mom has heart issues. They had gotten into buying progresso soups because she had gotten old enough (83) to feel entitled to not make her own soup. Well her blood pressure went crazy. The soups contain between 800 and 900 per serving of sodium. She stopped eating them and made her own. Her bp went back to normal and she dropped 6 pounds in 3 days.
> 
> If you are eating veggies that can be drained and rinsed do that - it will eliminate some of the sodium.


----------



## southrngardngal

I weighed in this morning. I didn't do too well. I only lost a half a pound. Down to 242 lbs. It has been so rainy and thunderstorms this last week that I haven't had a chance to get out very much and working around outside is where I get my exercise. So since the sun is shining today, when I am free of children this afternoon, I will go outside and work with the animals and work in my garden. 

When we have weather like we have had the last week the fibromyalgia also flares up and I can hardly walk. But am much better today so will be able to get outside and exercise today.

Still working on those 5 pounds. I will make it. Yep!

Jan


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Hey, great job, everyone!!!

I actually weighed in Tuesday and lost another pound. I'm down to 142#! Have been working nights so I don't do a weigh in on those days. I'm hoping to at least hold even until my next weigh in - probably Saturday morning. I tend to eat more and exercise less on work nights.  Trying to eat more salads and Raisin Bran and less junk, but I really have a need for coffee some nights, lol.

One thing I really noticed this week is that the bumpy cellulite on the backs of my thighs and butt is almost totally gone. Last summer I was embarassed to wear shorts. This year my legs look pretty darn good, IMHO! Also, I was given a bunch of pants a few days ago, all of them cut below the waist, a look I've not worn since I was in high school.  They were a size smaller than I had been wearing, and they all fit well, without any tummy flab falling out, lol. Even my dd was impressed, and it takes some doing to impress a 14yo.

Lastly, all the exercise is paying off in one more way. I pounded posts for my garden fence yesterday, something I've always had trouble doing because I don't have (didn't have) very good upper body strength. 2 posts and I'd be wiped out. Yesterday I pounded 10 posts in rapid succession without wearing out. Yup, I like this new, improved body!! :sing: 

~Mary, who's down 11#, with 17# to go.


----------



## vtfarma

ky frozen fruit and veggies have little or no sodium so that can be a short cut for you. I use them sometimes and it helps with the time crunch.

Mary, Ain't it the truth about those 14 year olds. I have a 14 ds and 16 dd. Neither usually says too much (dd is doing ww too). DH doesn't say an awful lot either. well I found a pair of shorts someone gave me 3 years ago that was a size large (no X) and put them on and casually walked through the lr. DH almost fell out of his chair. DS came out and wanted to know what I did differently and dd walked into the corner of the couch. I had been wearing only baggy clothes since I went on this diet. That was so much fun. :dance: 
My sil also gave dd and I a huge bag of clothes all larges. I have some that are actually too big.


----------



## kymountainman

Thanks-I appreciate that-I didn't know that and that will help!




vtfarma said:


> ky frozen fruit and veggies have little or no sodium so that can be a short cut for you. I use them sometimes and it helps with the time crunch.


----------



## vtfarma

I know I am a day early. I had a 5 pound week and am excited - 191 this week. :dance: 

Even though the family took me on a brunch cruise this weekend. I ate what I wanted - a little bit of everything. I figured I would gain weight this week. Maybe eating more works better. 

Good luck everyone with the week.


----------



## longhorngal

Looks like I'm the first one on here today. Hope I start a losing trend! 2 lbs of ugly fat gone this week-189.


----------



## MOJILL

I'm down another 1 1/2 pounds. 

136. My ultimate goal weight is 125. But just the 12 pounds I've lost has made a big difference in how my clothes are fitting.

DH down 3 this week. 

Good job everyone!


----------



## kymountainman

Hey that's great! I only lost one this week so maybe I should go on a cruise too ha ha!
Ate-and didn't eat-a lot smarter this week and drank water pretty good-moved around and was more active in the evenings and have actually gotten things accomplished around the place and I feel better everyday-so I'm good for today!! And welcome to those joining-glad to have u in the same boat- 

Good luck everyone-and even if u didn't lose or gained its all good cause u r here and trying-it just takes time-

5 down-95 to go...


----------



## VICKI1

I lost 6 lbs!!! I'm not working in the office this week and I've been working alot around the place pulling weeds and such. No time for snacks and I've drank lots of water. I know next week won't be as good but I know I don't want to gain this back. I hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## mammabooh

Great job, Everyone! It's nice to see so many of you being successful. I'm not gonna weigh myself for a couple more weeks, but I'm feeling good.


----------



## vtfarma

Glad everyone is doing well this week. I was not sure if I could wait until today to post so I cheated and posted yesterday. Still down 5 more. 191 this week.


----------



## dare2b

Still at 171 this week in spite of my best efforts to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. Wonder what my results might have been if I hadn't eaten all that candy a day or two ago..... Ah well, it's still lovely that I didn't gain! OK, I'm all refreshed and ready to tackle another week, one day at a time.

Have I said how supportive and wonderful it is to be in the same boat with all you lovely folk? :angel:


----------



## Crystal H

My first official weigh in 167.5

My goal 135.
See you next week.


----------



## kymountainman

Yes, it sure is nice-and very helpful-having others in the same boat-much as I hate to see anyone else with weight issues-I'm glad I'm not floating around by myself anymore-thanks!!!




dare2b said:


> Still at 171 this week in spite of my best efforts to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. Wonder what my results might have been if I hadn't eaten all that candy a day or two ago..... Ah well, it's still lovely that I didn't gain! OK, I'm all refreshed and ready to tackle another week, one day at a time.
> 
> Have I said how supportive and wonderful it is to be in the same boat with all you lovely folk? :angel:


----------



## steff bugielski

Well at 171 this week up 3 from last check. Thats ok - now where near the 180 mark. Hopefully down again next week.
Seems like I rollercoaster. First from 180 to 175 then down to 170 now up and down at this point.
I will keep trying.
Good job everyone. Summers around the corner.
Steff
ps. skinny sister was visiting last week. She did not even notice. It's a good thing I love her!


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

A little frustrated I lost two pounds right after coming back from vacation but since then I lost .2 last week and gained .2 this week. So I feel like I am maintaing rather than losing. I am going to look back on my journals from some of my larger weight loss weeks and follow what I ate then and see if that does not get something going.


----------



## okgoatgal2

down a total of 5 lbs so far, pants are looser-which is even better


----------



## kymountainman

Thursday again!! Lost another one this week and I'm very happy! I'm on track and moving in the right direction and they say it's better to take it off slowly so it stays off-and slow it sure seems! But then I remember it took a long time to put it on and so will take a long time to take it off. My lifestyle is better and healthier now than it ever has been and I feel better than I have in years-so it's all good!!! Welcome all the new in-the-same-boaters and good luck everyone!!

6 down-94 to go


----------



## VICKI1

Down 2 lbs this week. I'm still drinking the water but I did not drink as much this week. Good luck everyone and may this be our best week yet.


----------



## dare2b

Down 2 pounds this week, woohoo!!! :dance: This makes a total of 15 pounds lostâ :dance: â _and_ I broke below 170 for a slimmer trimmer leaner meaner 169! My smaller (size 14) clothes are starting to fit nowâ I just love having more clothes options! When I began here, I had one pair of jeans and one pair of overalls that I could get into.....

Best wishes to everyone this week. Remember even if you're on a roller coaster, the ultimate direction is d-o-w-n!!! Whee! 


Wupps, I forgot to mention that "all of a sudden" I have more energy and *bonus* I'm sleeping better......


----------



## MOJILL

Wow good job everyone.

I didn't lose this week - but didn't gain. It looks like it's exactly the same (I don't have a digital scale so I can only count whole pounds.  )

I still need to incorporate water more into this diet! I'm just really bad about forcing myself to drink it.

Jill


----------



## Crystal H

Today 165.2 yahoo!! :dance: Lost 2.3 pounds. I guess mucking stalls and pastures and gardening can definitely be exercise.

More chores today as long as it doesn't pour rain. If it does rain , I go to the YMCA and burn some butter that way. :hobbyhors 

Crystal


----------



## Hummingbird

Only down 1/2 # today but that's better than the UP I've had the last couple of weeks!

Still have about 50 to go. :dance: Need to get moving more and up the water!

Nance


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Phooey, I stayed even this week. It's been raining a lot and I haven't been getting as much good hard exercise, plus I found a bag of Hershey's Kisses that I'd overlooked (wish I hadn't found them, lol). Not so good. At least I didn't gain.  I'm not giving up! I'm forgiving myself and moving on. Good job all you losers!


----------



## VICKI1

manygoatsnmore WOW!! You found a bag of Hershey's Kisses and still didn't gain. You did GOOD!


----------



## mamajohnson

Congrats to all of ya'll! I am in a weird pattern here... havent lost a pound in forever... but seem to be loosing inches... :shrug: 
I went shopping the other day (husband told me I needed clothes, how could I argue?) and bought a size 14, what I have been wearing... Got it home and it almost litterally fell off! Went back, got a 12, tried it on, fit fine.
But the 12 on this morning and it was already loose! :dance: 
So, guess everything is shifting (hopefully OFF my body) and I also measured, had lost 3 inches from my waist, 1/4 " from the arm, and 1" from the bust, but still no pounds. But, I am happy! 
So, if you arent loosing pounds, check those inches!! woo hoo! still something happening!


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

Lost 1.2 lbs this week.  I am very pleased with that. I was having trouble losing there for a few weeks so I went and looked back in m journals for the weeks when I lost a lot and saw that I was actually eating more those weeks than I had been lately and I think I had slowed my metabolism down by eating to infrequently. So this past week I made sure to eat the right kinds of foods on a regular basis and get that metabolism burning again and it worked. I also added two extra servings of water to my plan for a minimum of eight servings a day and that also helped to keep me focused on my goal and keep my system moving.

I am also finding that I am dropping sizes faster than I am pounds and my waist in particular is smaller. At one point there had been almost no difference in my hip and waist measuements and now both are slimmer and there is a 2 inch difference between them.


----------



## crowinghen

I had a really busy week this week, so didn't get to post on Thursday, but I'm down to 151.6, from a start of around 158 the day after Mother's Day. yay!
Also 2 other gals at work are doing the WW plan with me, so that will be nice to have encouragement. I loved it when someone brought in candy and one of the other gals said, hey, I'm not wasting my points on THAT, I can eat a whole orange for the points in one of those candies 
I've been trying to do my 2 mile walking tape also, that feels great!!

Susie


----------



## southrngardngal

O.K. I finally remember to post. Must be old age getting to me. 

I forgot to post last week but there was no loss. 

This last Thursday I weighed in and my weight was 240.5 which is down one and a half pounds from the previous week. I don't know how I could keep from losing because I stay on the run here lately but it is a slow go. Every little bit counts though. I guess.


----------



## kymountainman

Ouch! Now that hurt! Gained 3 this week-knew I was off some, wasn't as active as I needed to be and took in more than I should have-obviously ha ha! But I've been thinking about joining WW again because I need to eat right-not just not eat or limit what I eat. Eating more but better makes the weight comes off faster for me, but not too fast and it is more balanced and healthier than the way I do it. Anyway, after this weigh in, I'm defiantly joining-and the meeting is tonite too-must be fate! I also made myself a small walking track/area at the house and am going to walk laps everyday-I already started but can't do too many laps yet-but I know the more I do it the more stamina I will build so it will come in time.

Good luck to everyone-gain or lose u r doing great just by being here-hang in there!!


----------



## VICKI1

Lost 1/2 lb. It's been kinda of a ho-hum week - Not active enough and then there was that family picnic. I'll try harder this week for sure. Hope everyone has a great week?


----------



## longhorngal

Hi all,
I didn't post last Thurs due to PMS and I didn't want to weigh with all that water weight gain. It would have stressed me out and made me eat! This morning I am 185...down 4 lbs from 2 weeks ago. Yippee!
Cara


----------



## dare2b

Oh yeah, I pigged out over the Memorial Day weekend so am back up to 171, a *gain* of two pounds! Well, what I once lost I can lose again! Back on the wagon now and looking forward to breaking 170 one more time.....

Keep up the good work everybody!


----------



## MOJILL

LOL -- it looks like a rough week for many of us! 

With weight-watchers - when you first sign up you get a "free pass" to use any time you want to skip a "weigh-in". Although I don't go to meetings any more - I took the liberty to utilize my "free pass" yesterda. I"ve had my brother and his two kids here since last Sunday and as much as DH and I are trying to stay on point - it's almost impossible. Trying to keep them fed and happy (they're not much into some of my weird rice/bean recipes) and stay on point hasn't been completely doable.

I don't think I've gained and I've continued to run all week - - but I just decided to enjoy my thursday instead of risking a bad mood (in case I DID gain). 

So I'll be back next Thursday. 

VICK and Cara congrats on your loss...... 

and kymountainman - - - I think WW is the best way to go. I've done MANY MANY diets in my life and I"ve never been as happy and content with any "plan" like I am with this one.

Jill


----------



## kymountainman

MOJILL said:


> and kymountainman - - - I think WW is the best way to go. I've done MANY MANY diets in my life and I"ve never been as happy and content with any "plan" like I am with this one.Jill


Yes, I feel mucher better already! Thanks Mojill!!


----------



## kymountainman

MOJILL said:


> and kymountainman - - - I think WW is the best way to go. I've done MANY MANY diets in my life and I"ve never been as happy and content with any "plan" like I am with this one.Jill


Yes, I feel much better already! Thanks Mojill!


----------



## longhorngal

MOJILL said:


> VICK and Cara congrats on your loss......
> 
> and kymountainman - - - I think WW is the best way to go. I've done MANY MANY diets in my life and I"ve never been as happy and content with any "plan" like I am with this one.
> 
> Jill



Thanks MOJILL!

Yes, I agree, I've done atkins, cabbage soup diet, slimfast, dexatrim... I'm sure there are others! WW is definitely the easiest and personally I think the healthiest way to go. I just have to plan ahead what I'm going to eat and I have gotten VERY strict about NO JUNK FOOD in the house. Fortunately we're rural so it's about a 25 minute drive to MCDonald's!

BTW we just do the home version of WW. I can't aford $40 + monthly for meetings but I have done it before and to me doing it at home is just as easy esp. with internet buddies for support.

Have a great week everyone!

Cara


----------



## crowinghen

Oops, Late again on my Thursday weigh-in post--- hard to do it on Thursdays when I'm gone at work for 12 hours .
But anyway, I'm 151.6, which I think is a loss of .2 pounds  
we went on aile hike on memorial day, then i've been doing my walk away the pounds, my goal this week is to do 15 miles of walking, i have 4 more to go.
so the lack of major scale movement isok, i feel i'm getting more fit. the exercise does make me really hungry, that and the fact i'm anemic and take iron pills (which are constipating) besides that my clothes are fitting better, and people at work already are noticing, i feel pretty good. 


susie


----------



## vtfarma

missed posting last week - haven't been on the computer too much lately. I stayed the same 191. I have been very active but pms hit and I actually ate real chocolate - 1 candy bar - I swear I figured I would gain 10 pounds from it. I didn't even enjoy it. Oh well, back on track and so is dd!


----------



## VICKI1

Down 1 this week. I know I'm not paying attention to what I eat. Will work on that this week. Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## dare2b

Last week's weigh in was 171, but the scale continued to climb to a high of 174 during the week (a 5 pound gain), leftover effects from the Memorial Day (week) binge. Today, tho, I'm very happy to report I'm back down to 169! And on my way to my goal weight of 135 (with bluejeans on). 

Like some others who have posted here, I too am using Weight Watchers, but not going to meetings. I would rather not spend the time and money to make the 60mi round trip it would require, and this group is just fine.... in fact better because everyone gets to say whatever they want with no time limit on our "meeting", and it is free! 

Maybe I should add that I'm a Life Member of WW, so also have all the materials and WW guidance that I need to accomplish my goal weight. With the support I find here, well that totally completes the package for me.

Looks like everyone is doing well. Maybe not everyone is losing every week, but just the fact that we're all persisting in our efforts is what I define as success! Hang in there everybody, and thanks for your presence and input!


----------



## okiemom

I am new to the weight forum but wanted to say WW is working well. :dance: I am down 12lb. from my highest and I am not feeling deprived except when I want that pint of icecream  . 

I am loosing weight to get better health as my back has been giving me fits and I really don't want surgery. I seems to be helping. I have a long way to go. I was wondering if I really could keep my mouth shut from the stuff I like to eat but I really can do it. 

I am hoping to loose about 40lbs and I am doing it in 5lb amounts to make it less scary. Glad to see everyone here. 

P.S. I am mostly doing this w/ diet only as weight lifting and working out is what threw out my back in the first place. I am still in the baby steps phase. :hobbyhors


----------



## kymountainman

Lost 2 and a half this week! Yeah!! First week on WW-joined last Thursday and by Friday night saw y I haven't been able to lose much-I was taking in about 3 times as much as WW point system allowed-I wasn't eating a lot-but what I was wasn't very good much of the time and I wasn't consistent. I had all the pieces and knew what I needed to do but just never could put it together and keep it together long by myself-but with the support here and now WW, with the structure/framework I need, and I am really liking it. 

Since joining here not long ago I'm eating better foods and getting better nutrition more consistently and it's making me feel good-I don't feel sluggish and yucky anymore and my mood and spirit is much better! 

Looks like everyone else doing good too! Keep it up! Any progress is good progress and feeling better is the bomb!!

Not to confuse myself, I'm starting my loss tracking over and using my first WW weigh in weight last week as my starting point, so...

2 1/2 gone-only 97 1/2 to go!


----------



## kymountainman

okiemom said:


> I am new to the weight forum but wanted to say WW is working well. :dance: I am down 12lb. from my highest and I am not feeling deprived except when I want that pint of icecream  .
> 
> I am loosing weight to get better health as my back has been giving me fits and I really don't want surgery. I seems to be helping. I have a long way to go. I was wondering if I really could keep my mouth shut from the stuff I like to eat but I really can do it.
> 
> I am hoping to loose about 40lbs and I am doing it in 5lb amounts to make it less scary. Glad to see everyone here.
> 
> P.S. I am mostly doing this w/ diet only as weight lifting and working out is what threw out my back in the first place. I am still in the baby steps phase. :hobbyhors



Welcome! Glad to see another traveler on the journey! I'm pretty new to but feel better than I have in a long time already. I'm still taking baby steps too-I'm slow about being able to do a lot of exercise-if any. I'm more active now but after a long day at work I'm pretty tired and have a hard time going back out and doing more. But I know that will come-the better my nutrition and lifestyle become and the more I will lose the more I will be able and feel like exercising-but it takes time-and a lot of baby steps!! Glad to have u aboard!!


----------



## vtfarma

I had trouble posting on here so I am late today posting - I am back down to 191 so 32 down. DD is down 24, mil 21, sil 29 - between all of we have lost 105 pounds since March 2. 

Laurie


----------



## MOJILL

I forgot to post yesterday - but was greeted with a nice surprise on the scale.

My brother and his kids have been visiting for two weeks and I haven't tracked my points very well. I didn't even weight myself last week.

But I decided to face the music yesterday a.m. so I got on the scale and I've actually lost ONE ENTIRE POUND.  

Jill


----------



## okgoatgal2

hmph. good going all you losers. i've lost 3.5 lbs since march. :shrug: since school is now out, i'm moving into working out more-longer and more intensity. sigh. i'm thinking harder and harder about ww, but i just don't have the $$. the gym takes that. and the gym keeps me motivated to get the exercise, which i desperately need. maybe someday something will click in and i'll start seeing real resultys.


----------



## MOJILL

okgoatgal2 said:


> hmph. good going all you losers. i've lost 3.5 lbs since march. :shrug: since school is now out, i'm moving into working out more-longer and more intensity. sigh. i'm thinking harder and harder about ww, but i just don't have the $$. the gym takes that. and the gym keeps me motivated to get the exercise, which i desperately need. maybe someday something will click in and i'll start seeing real resultys.


okgoatgal - -- 

You really don't need too much $$ for weight watchers - - - if you feel you can do it without the meetings. THAT is the expensive part. If you check around many places have "no sign-up fee" months - - where you can go to your first meeting without paying a fee OTHER than the initial fee for getting in the door that night plus some items you'd need like point counters, log books, and maybe a cook book or two (if you want them).

I went to two meetings and haven't been back. Just doing my own weigh-ins at home and coming to this forum and others for motivation and support.

Combine the diet with the exercise and you'll not only lose but keep it off. 

The upfront $$ was the best $$ I've ever spent (after decades of stupid diet pills, and fad diet books).

PM me if you have any questions......happy to help.

 Jill


----------



## redroving

I am new to this thread. Lost .8 this week for an overall of 43.2 since the end of January. I don't mind the cost of the meetings (we buy the 10 week batch for $8.50 or 9 something). The dollars keep me motivated since it is costing me. I enjoy the meetings and we have a good leader. My husband is already down to his goal but he is still going with me. I have around 44 more to go but so far so good, no gains yet.


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

Lost 1.8 lbs this week. I have been having some ups and downs latley but I believe I am back on track now.

I do WW's and really enjoy it. My well being is well worth the cost of meetings. Going and weighing weekly helps to motivate me and gives me a weekly goal. I also buy the season passes so each meeting only costs me about $9., instead of the $13. it would cost to pay as you go. Since I pay ahead to it is silly for me to miss a meeting as I have already payed for it.


----------



## crowinghen

Same weight 151.6 this week. That's ok, since I've been working out and on program (WW), but I need to keep strong and patient ( consistency is not my strong suit), I'd rather fast and furiously lose than slow and steady...  I tend to get discouraged and eat, hmm, not really a good strategy, I suppose 
Susie


----------



## southrngardngal

I weighed in on Thursday. I don't know why I am so lax about posting. I lost one and a half pounds last week. Still have one or two more to go before I start on the next five pounds.

Jan


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Took a pass last week as I knew I was "puffy",  , but I'm back on track. As of Sunday morning, I lost the pound I'd gained, and another one, too!!!  I'm down to 141#, 12# total lost since Jan 1st, 16# to go. I'm almost halfway there. That is great incentive to keep going. I have a lot of pants that are way too loose, now. I'm doing a lot of outside work, gardening, land clearing, shoveling, building, etc, plus trying to eat primarily healthy foods. It's slow, but it's working.

Welcome to all the new losers! Our little support group is growing and growing (and shrinking and shrinking, lol). Keep up the good work, everyone!

Remember:

Water, water, water!

Fiber, fiber, fiber!

Fruits and veggies, raw, raw, raw!!


----------



## VICKI1

I stayed the same this week. I guess I'm glad I didn't gain but this is not good. I'm going to focus on what I eat this week. I havn't paid attention to what I'm eating and it seems I just grab what ever is the easiest at the time. Oh well, the coming week's gotta be better. Good luck everyone!


----------



## vtfarma

I am 190 this week - 189 yesterday. I stayed at 191 or there abouts for 2 weeks plus so I am glad to see some movement. 190 makes 33 pounds since March 2. Got to run the animals are crabbing for their morning treats. Good luck everyone.


----------



## dare2b

Down a pound this week, to 168  in spite of the fact that I visited for 3 days with my girlfriend at the coast and ate too much. Gained a pound or two from that excursion, but lost it all, plus 1. So I'm happy. *Total loss so far: 16 lb.*

As far as WW, always before I've done it full throttle, journal, meetings, everything, and it worked great! This time tho it just doesn't make sense for me to travel 60 miles round trip plus pay the fees, as long as I'm able to follow the program at home and it is working. This thread is like meetings to me, and like I said, I have my points counter and know the routine. Just an old hand at it, I guess would be another way to put it. 

Atkins, cabbage soup, WW, or whatever works for a person--that is the best thing. Each person gets to decide on their own. I like it that way! Self-direction! Yay!

Keep up the good work everybody! See ya next week! :dance:


----------



## tltater

Hi everyone and congrats on everyones decision to be healthier! I posted about a week ago on this forum and decided I may as well do the weigh in too so....

Today I weighed 195.5. I gave up soda and snacks May 18th and two weeks later started a weight loss program. I have stayed steady at 195 for the last three days and hope it starts to go down again! I just keep telling myself that is fine, keep going, and be thankful it's not a gain. My family if very supportive, but at times too supportive...LOL! But they are sooo proud of me on sticking with things for so long, it makes up for their "help". 

Good luck to everyone else!

Tracy
Southwestern, NY


----------



## MOJILL

No change from last week. But that was actually good news - as I expected a gain.



Jill


----------



## kymountainman

Lost another 2.5 so 5 all together in two weeks! Glad to see everyone doing so good-even if u don't lose or even gain a little u r still doing very good by staying with it. It takes a long time and only happens a little at a time-Rome wasn't built in a day-

Good luck this week!!

5 down-95 to go...


----------



## redroving

Thursday weigh in I lost 1 lb to make it 44.2 lbs so far. 42 to go.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I stayed even this week, still at 141#. I'd really like to see that scale move below the 140 mark! At least I didn't gain.


----------



## crowinghen

151.2 today- still hovering around that mark , I guess better than gaining.  I WILL outlast this plateau!!

Susie


----------



## VICKI1

I stayed the same again this week. This is not FUN! I know I'm going to figure this out! Have a great week everyone.


----------



## tltater

Down to 192.5 today. That's down 3 pounds from last week. Doing better than I thought! Good luck to everyone else!!!

Tracy,
Southwestern, NY


----------



## dare2b

*Down a pound this week to 167, total so far 17 lb.*  Sure good to have this forum to report to, and everybody on the journey together. Keep up the good work everyone and hang in there!


----------



## vtfarma

Late posting again. I am 187 this week. 36 total - since March 2. I'll take it. I am struggling now though so we will see if I can maintain the weight this week. I am stressing because I just put my little lady dog down. She had a tumor that was bleeding. Very sad week for me.


----------



## okgoatgal2

oops, double post


----------



## okgoatgal2

sorry about your dog, vtfarma. congrats to all you losers. still no progress here. :shrug: but man do i have some leg muscles.....


----------



## dare2b

Stayed at 167. Dipped to 166 on one day, so am still fluctuating downwards, and that's called progress in my book. See y'all next week, hang in there everybody!


----------



## tltater

Darn, up one from last week. Went from 192 to 193. Was 191 earlier this week but didn't stay. Guess I need to get moving more! Good luck to everyone else!

Tracy
Southwestern, NY


----------



## vtfarma

I am 187 to 189 all week. I have been bouncing around like a ball on this. It will drop again but I wish this weight would just get lost - literally. Not frustrated actually. I am enjoying the clothes not fitting me and having to tie the straps of the shirts together so they stay on. Kind of cool! 

Oh, DD is down 28 pounds total she lost another pound this week. I am so proud of her. She is going slow but she is going. That is what counts. Yeah!


----------



## mamajohnson

WOOO HOOOO!
Finally lost for the first time in MONTHS!!
Down a whoppin' 4 pounds! Tell ya, I thought I was gonna be stuck forever!!
:dance:


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

Okay, so this weight is from last Saturday...*but* I hit 200.0 pounds even!
Now to just drop below that. Wouldn't have done it this week anyways.
I'm back to doing three jobs now. All involve physical labor (two cow dairies, ours included along with the goats, and an organic garden). I think I'll make it back to 175 yet.

I hadn't been below 205 in four to five years!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I've been up and down in the last few weeks. I forgot to weigh this week so will have to guess, but I think I'm up a few pounds (darn it). Gonna have to try harder to get enough exercise (been on a low energy phase the last week or so), and to watch how much is going in my mouth. 

Great to see nearly everyone losing weight! Keep up the good work, everyone. Even those who haven't lost, at least you're hanging in and trying. That counts, too.


----------



## MOJILL

I wasn't going to post.

But you know how the forum menu is dark when there are threads that you haven't opened yet??

It's been hounding me all day............ :grump: 

I"m actually up a pound this week! :Bawling: 

BUT the good news is my running program is still on target and my size 10s are finally getting baggy so SOMETHING's happening. 

Jill


----------



## okgoatgal2

jill, you are firming things up  

i know it's not thurs, but i weighed in when i went to the gym this morning, and......

i've finally lost a pound. that's a total of 4.25 lbs since march.  another 4 months and i'll be down in the 150's....another 4 yrs and i'll be where i need to be.....


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Well, I'm weighing in early this week, but I'm working nights the next couple and I don't weigh in when I've been up and eating all night. I'm at 142# this week. I'm having trouble getting below the 140's. Still feeling low energy and blah, wanting to sleep all the time. Yadda, yadda. I need some inspiration and pep!


----------



## VICKI1

I finally lost 1 lb in the last 2 week. Good luck to everyone this week.


----------



## MOJILL

No loss.........no gain.
No fuss........ no pain.

(I'm a poet!!  )


----------



## tltater

Lost 4 lbs this week. Went from 193 last week to 189 this week. Woo Hoo! The more weight I lose the more energy I have and I am sooo loving this...so are my kids...LOL! Good luck to everyone else!

Tracy
Southwestern, NY


----------



## dare2b

Weighing in a day late this week, had company all week and they just left yesterday. Ate like a big-dog, but held onto the *167* of last week's weigh-in. Briefly touched 164 this past week, so that's encouraging. Back on the wagon today... :dance: and glad for everyone's company too!


----------



## thequeensblessing

I'm weighing in a day late as well. I've lost another 1 1/2 lbs, so I'm down to 148 1/2. I had hit a plateau at 150 lbs and just didn't seem to be able to push past it. But finally I did it! That's a total of 6 1/2 lbs in the past month!  I've got 13 1/2 lbs to go.
Here's to good vibes for more weight loss for us all!


----------



## okgoatgal2

yippieeeeeeeeee

went to the gym this am. weighed in and am down to 162.50# from my starting weight of 168. i'm finally starting to see some progress. my legs are hard as rocks, developing my muscles back up through my entire legs :dance: dh swears my waist is getting smaller-don't notice it much myself. but the scale is finally moving :dance: 

congrats to all the losers :dance:


----------



## vtfarma

Morning, I have a busy day so I thought I would do this early. I am hanging in at the same weight (again) that I have been for the past 3 or 4 weeks. I bounce between 189 and 187. Considering that I have not been a complete legal eagle on the diet I am pleased. We have been hiking alot and regular walking a ton too but we also have had snacky stuff for those trips of nuts and raisins with some chocolate. I figured even though I was going 4-1/2 miles I may still gain... Nope. So I am still at 36 pounds since March 2. 

Ooh, I bought a size 14 pair of jean shorts and they are actually loose! Last year the 22-24 size was snug and ugly on me. :dance: 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## MOJILL

vtfarma

Same with me!

I'm down a pound this week - but it is the pound I gained last week.

135 - 136. My goal weight when I started this 100 years ago (or it seems) was 125. Not sure now that that's going to happen. 

I've only lost a total of 13 pounds since I started WW back in March. My husband has lost over 30.


----------



## nduetime

I am down to 194 - I think, it is somewhere between 192 and 194 so I picked the higher number. The humidity is killing me as far as exercising goes, I can get chores done but am dripping wet within 15 minutes. Anyway, I have lost 5 pounds since last week so that is a start.


----------



## tltater

Down two more pounds since last week---187 from 189! Was 185 yesterday, but wasn't there this morning :shrug: Oh well, as long as there is still a loss, that's all right by me!!!

Congrats to all the other "losers"!!!

Tracy
Southwestern, NY


----------



## redroving

I was real happy with a loss of 3.8 lbs yesterday. Only .2 the week before so probably making up for the slow week. I finally hit the 50 lb mark, 30 more to go. I now get up early and take a walk while it is cool, then take another in the afternoon. The dog much prefers the afternoon so she can swim in our irrigation canal (too cool for her to swim in the mornings). :dance:


----------



## okgoatgal2

lost another 2 lbs this week :dance: down to 160.5


----------



## dare2b

Well I've really fallen off the wagon. My rationalizations are company and travel. Will weigh in in the morning and face the music.


----------



## dare2b

166 today. Hmmm. This is one pound less than my last weigh-in on 7/7 so that's the right direction. Sure thought I was gaining but I must've made better choices than I realizedâwoohoo, that's great, if it means some of these new eating behaviors are becoming embedded habits.....

Onward thru the fog!   

Reporting today because I'll be headed out of town again soon..... will report again Thursday, if I'm still here at home.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Congratulations to all of you! I wish I had had such a good weigh in.  I'm up FIVE BIG POUNDS! Yikes. I knew that the snacking and not exercising as much would catch up with me. The good news is that I'm out of the low-energy phase I'd been in, and getting busy again. That should help, I hope. I'm a bit frustrated because I know how long I worked to lose that 5 pounds and it took such a brief time to gain it back. Maybe since it has been lost once, it won't take so long this time? I can hope. So, as of Thur morning, 7/14, I was 147#. :Bawling: :grump:


----------



## dare2b

I'm still here at home: 167 today. But like manygoats I've entered into a higher level energy phase this week and expect to see better results next week. Since I'll be travelling again I won't be able to weigh in for a week or two, but will concentrate during this time away on staying with the program. It's a bit more difficult to do while I'm on the road, but I know I can do it! 

Hang in there everybody, persistence is the key!


----------



## VICKI1

I'm down 1 lb but that is for 2 weeks. Things have been a little stressful but are now slowing down so I will do better. Hope everyone has a great week. Stay cool!


----------



## okgoatgal2

back up a pound- experimenting w/my diet-now i know.


----------



## mamajohnson

I'm not sure how it happened, but I am down 5 pounds! wooo hooo!!!
I have been really downing the water lately, with the heat...so maybe that is the secret. Ya'll dont forget your water!!
Happy loosing!


----------



## mamajohnson

just thinking about my 5 pound loss... I had a friend tell me that her doc said if you want to jump start your metabolism do this: dont eat anything WHITE after 6 pm. and if you eat anything at all after 6 pm, be sure it is raw. (salad, veggies, fruit, etc)
So, I have been trying to do that. Had a couple of days I didnt manage to do it, but still have a loss... so, ya'll might consider that.


----------



## tltater

Didn't weigh in last Thursday. Lifes been so chaotic, even the diet has mostly gone out the window. So, I weighed 187 on the 13th and today I weigh 183. So, still in the weight loss zone. Hoping life gets back to normal and I can get back on track as far as my eating. Good luck to everyone else!!!

Tracy
Southwestern, Ny


----------



## okgoatgal2

holding steady.....but i didn't work out very much this week. nor have i been eating all that well. BUT...last week my best friend was in visiting from wv. we always go shopping at goody's-a clothing store with awesome bargains. i can get brand new nice clothes for less than i'd pay at goodwill. anyway. i had to go down a pant size-and they'll be loose soon if i keep on keeping on...it was soooo great to HAVE to buy pants in a smaller size. :dance:


----------



## manygoatsnmore

145# today. Slowly losing the weight I put back on. Staying active, drinking water....it just seems like it's soooo slooow. <sigh>


----------



## vtfarma

I have been bouncing back and forth between 191 and 187. Happily, I feel like I am 187 again. I am staying solidly at that weight right now and feel like I am ready to drop again. I have so many people asking me how I am losing the weight and telling me how great I look. This has become fun for me again.


----------



## nduetime

Missed weighing in last week, wish I hadn't as I might have noticed then that I have not done a darn thing to lose any more. I am still at 194 so at least I have not gained. I have not been attempting to do much at all, the humidity is awful...I am going to go exercise in the air con now for a bit. Gotta start somewhere. :shrug:


----------



## dare2b

Just touching down at home to mow the grass, weigh myself, then back on the road tomorrow.... *Today's weight is 168* up a pound from my last weigh-in, sigh.... I'll be gone one more week and then, as far as I know, the road trips are over for awhile.... I'm looking forward to better progress when I get back! Meanwhile, these gains aren't as drastic as I feared, so I'm counting that as progress, darn it!


----------



## suburbanite

eek! I'm so embarassed....


----------



## okgoatgal2

made it to the gym today-have lost 9 lbs total so far :dance: down to 159.


----------



## vtfarma

was 186 2 days ago, am 188 this morning, I am bouncing back and forth alot. Seems to be heading back down now though. I went shopping yesterday and apparently all the hiking and walking I have been doing is paying off. The size 14 shirts are too BIG!!!! the pants I am in M (12) in some and L or 14 in others. L shorts fell off me except for one hiking pair and M fit really well. (I am used to baggy so it is daunting when they fit) When I started this I would not wear a pair of real jeans or button shorts, only elastic. The size that fit was a 22 if they had to be buttoned and no elastic. Now I am in 12 and 14 :dance: I liked those shirts really loose too. 22-24's. Not anymore! It is kind of like unwrapping a present. Very neat! My 16 dd shopped with me and when I came out of the dressing room she said holy bajeebers where did that body come from! 

Thanks to all for the support on this site.


----------



## redbudlane

This is my first weight in. I am at 207.5 this morning. It will be two weeks before I weigh in again since we will be out of town on vacation all next week. I am going to try and behave but I know I will have bad moments. You simply can't visit KC without sampling the BBQ! I will try to be more aware of what I am putting into my body.


----------



## tltater

Missed the weigh in yesterday. I weighed 180 this morning. Was 183 last week so down another three pounds. Congrats to the others!

Tracy
Southwestern, NY


----------



## dare2b

Got back home yesterday and weighed this morning. Good news is today's weight is 167, down a pound from the last time I checked in on 7/30. Pretty good considering I didn't watch it while I was gone. I must be internalizing more good eating habits than I realized. Onward thru the fog! 

There is no bad news unless it's that I'm all out of step on the Thursday part of the Thursday weigh-in. The last time I posted I thought the travelling would be done by now, but I have a couple more short trips coming up..... Ah, well, bear with me, I promise to settle down soon.  


[edited to add the "bad news"]


----------



## DownHome

Well I actually started TRYING to lose 2 weeks ago. I am starting on the sacred heart diet today. This morning I weighed 186. Congrats to all the other losers. Here's to many more lost pounds :buds: sending skinny vibes to all


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Back down to 142#, still haven't lost all the weight I gained back, but I'm close! For not doing much for the last 5 days, I am amazed that I've lost anything. Onwards and downward, everyone!


----------



## tltater

Forgot to weigh in again! Jeesh! Weighed 177 today....that's down three more pounds from last week! 

Great job everyone!

Tracy 
Southwestern, NY


----------



## redbudlane

After two weeks I am still at 207.5. We spent a week out in the Kansas City area (camping) and I tried so hard to be good. We walked everywhere and I never over ate but we did eat convenient things like hot dogs and peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. I gained 3 pounds. We got back last Friday and I have managed to take it off this week but it was still dissapointing. Here's to starting a brand new week and I promise I'm going to be extra good. :angel:


----------



## dare2b

Weighed in this a.m. at *167* same as my last weigh-in. I do hope I'm not going to get stuck at this weight. Sigh. Well, seems like now might be a good time to "bear down". I have at least 30 more pounds to go, one pound (or a fraction of a poundâI'm not proud, lol!) at a time. 

It's so nice to have others to share this with. Hang in there everybody!


----------



## DownHome

Weighed: 184

Lost 2 more pounds and found out a lot about myself. Thank you HT losers


----------



## mamajohnson

Well, dont know what I did thursday! I know I went to post on here...guess I got sidetracked!! (can't imagine that, can ya??)
LOL! Anyway,, down to 142.That is awesome, because,,, I was in Salt Lake City for 5 days, and I gained 5 pounds. A pound per day! blah...
So, I was happy to see those 5 plus 3 gone this week.
Thinking about it, I guess we gain when we go away from home because we loose our regular routine and habits. I know I sure did! ate after 6 pm EVERY night, two of them major Italian food binges! :shrug: 
Ya'll keep up the good work!


----------



## nduetime

Blech!!! I am up 2 pounds to 196. My own darn fault, I have been canning peaches and peach realted yummies for the last week or so. No more vanilla ice cream with peach topping...or at least probably not in the quantities I have been eating! Now where did I put that exercise tape??? :hobbyhors


----------



## dare2b

*Goal weight: 137* 

*Today's weight: 168* 

Not much of a move from last week, and in the "wrong" direction. I haven't been diligent so haven't had much result. Thank goodness I have this forum or I might give up entirely. Just gotta get back on track and hang in there. I know I can do it! :dance:


----------



## RedEarth

I have not checked in here in a looong time. My starting weight was 144. At some point I started jogging regularly and it started coming easy, and making me feel really good. So I kept increasing distance on my long weekend runs. I got up to a 20 mile run at one point, but then the heat of summer came, and vacations, so I let it drop down. I'm now picking back up again. My longest run this week has been 10 miles, and I hope to do 12 or so on Sun. 

I've set a goal to run a marathon! I'm looking at Toronto on either Sep 29 or so, or Oct. 15 (yes, they have 2 in a couple week's time). I'll probably go with the later date. Any other runners out there? Mojill, are you still running? Have you done your half marathon?

I now weigh 130, so that's been a 14 lb loss, I feel great and have a lot of muscle (I'm swimming a mile every now and then too, on days I don't jog). It's been fun to get down to a size I didn't expect to hit. I don't feel like I exactly need to lose any more weight, but it's fun to see what happens as I increase the run lengths, and I want to maintain this weight loss, so I may check in here every now and then.


----------



## tltater

I haven't posted in a couple of weeks. Was 177 2 weeks ago and am 176 today. Not much of a change but not a gain so I'll take it. Great job to everyone else....keep stickin' with it!


----------



## mamajohnson

RedEarth said:


> I have not checked in here in a looong time. My starting weight was 144. At some point I started jogging regularly and it started coming easy, and making me feel really good. So I kept increasing distance on my long weekend runs. I got up to a 20 mile run at one point, but then the heat of summer came, and vacations, so I let it drop down. I'm now picking back up again. My longest run this week has been 10 miles, and I hope to do 12 or so on Sun.
> 
> I've set a goal to run a marathon! I'm looking at Toronto on either Sep 29 or so, or Oct. 15 (yes, they have 2 in a couple week's time). I'll probably go with the later date. Any other runners out there? Mojill, are you still running? Have you done your half marathon?
> 
> I now weigh 130, so that's been a 14 lb loss, I feel great and have a lot of muscle (I'm swimming a mile every now and then too, on days I don't jog). It's been fun to get down to a size I didn't expect to hit. I don't feel like I exactly need to lose any more weight, but it's fun to see what happens as I increase the run lengths, and I want to maintain this weight loss, so I may check in here every now and then.


Awesome! This is truely an inspiration. I have been stuck at 145 or so forever, and I know that if I could just get moving and keep moving it would help. I am NOT a runner, so I need to find some other method of excersize. But, you have inspired me to get moving...now all I have to do is do it!!


----------



## dare2b

*Goal weight: 137
Last week: 168
Today: 164* 

WOO HOO!!! a 4-lb loss! I love your story RedEarth! I'm not a jogger either, but I do work outside in my 5-acre "yard" and I reckon that's what took it off this weekâthe weather finally cooled down enough (into the low 90s!) for me to get out there and "tote that barge, lift that bale." 

It's great to be hanging out with a bunch of "Losers", lol!


----------



## vtfarma

Where is everyone? I have not been following WW exclusively and had gained to 193 this past week. I buckled down and went back on it and am at 189 again. The magical 189. I will continue to drop. Even though I am in button/zip jeans for the first time in 16 or 17 years I am still heavy. I feel attractive actually for the first time in a long time. We have been hiking at least once a week 4 to 5 miles and 1000 to 1500 elevation gain. That has shrunk my gut big time. DD's belly too has shrunk :dance: . She is recruiting a friend to join ww with her. So maybe we will all get back to business here. 

How is everyone else doing? Or is it even Thursday? It has been a long month!


----------



## redbudlane

I have been yo-yoing again but am down to my start weight of 207.5. I have decided to do the FROG diet. For those of you unfamiliar with FROG, it stands for Fully Rely On God. I am asking Him to take away my cravings and to help me be obedient with food. My very long-term goal is 150 but right now I'd settle for just getting down below 200. Hang in there everyone, we can do this!


----------



## nduetime

I am with you redbudlane! I think I will try FROG also. My grandkids go to Frog club every wednesday evening at church and love it. :angel: 
Anyway, I am up again to 198. I have to buckle down now and get to it. I just have not been doing much of any additional exercise tapes. Honestly, by the time I get chores and housework and any farm projects for the day done and out of the way there is so little time left. Oh, guess I could get off this pc and exercise. MY bad.

Trish


----------



## eacrouch

First Weight in 192 on Friday AM
Hello, I am new to the weight lose area of the boards but I am a Weight Watchers lifetime member who is traveling up hill on my weightloss journey right now. We hopfully moving next week and I have packed my WW stuff so I am just trying portion control and limited snacking the next week. Wish me luck and I will try to post my weight next week. Good luck to you all.

Erin


----------



## okgoatgal2

didn't make the gym yesterday to weigh, but wed i weighed at 157.5, so that's another 1/2 lb or so. i'm wearing clothes that a month ago i couldn't, so i'm feeling pretty good about that. if i don't get to the gym in the am, i know i won't make it-trying to get back into the habit of waking at 430am so i can get in a good hour and still cool off properly and get ready for work. way to go, losers


----------



## dare2b

raaga said:


> Hi,
> Hoodia Gordonii An Effective And Pure Herbal Method For Gaining Weight Loss & other Health problems. 100% Pure Hoodia Gordonii Medicines Has No Side Effects. It Work Postively On Your Body And Weight Loss Naturally.


 :flame: ATTENTION ADMINS :flame: THE POST QUOTED HERE IS SPAM!!!!


----------



## vtfarma

I am down to 183 this morning. I have been sick the RA is acting up and I have pneumonia but I am down to 183 finally moving again. That makes a full 40 pounds :dance: :dance: :dance: . I will take it even if it is by being sick. Now I will maintain, I will maintain.


----------



## dare2b

*Goal weight: 137* 

*Today's weight: 167* 

Like a rubber ball I am bouncing around between 164 and 167 or 168 . . . Of course, the backstory today is that I fell off the wagon on Labor Day weekend. Welp, just hafta pick myself up, dust myself off, and climb back on the wagon with all my buds here at HT Weight Loss Forum! Hi, everybody! Sure glad for your company! OK, now I'm ready to r-e-a-l-l-y bear down! :dance:


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Well, I am just bouncing between 141# and 144#, have been for ages. Yesterday was 141#, today I'm 143# - go figger. 

I just don't seem to be motivated to seriously diet lately. To the good, I am about 10# down from the start of the year and have maintained that loss. To the bad, I should be about 15# lighter than I am now. I'd really like to see the 130's again, but don't seem to be able to summon up the needed willpower. I think I need to start writing down everything I put in my mouth again. That really seemed to help. 

I'm aiming for 139# in a week. Time to challenge myself!!!


:viking:



I want you all to hold me accountable! PM me if I don't post next week and rattle my chain, please!!!!??????


----------



## RedEarth

Maintained the same weight as last week, so I'm happy.


----------



## patnewmex

145.5 was my weight this morning. I'm brand new here. Have been trying to lose weight since Jan 1. Do Nordic Track and weight lifting. (I'm a she-lifter!) Have been at a standstill for 3 months. I have lost 14lbs but need to lose another 14.

Pat


----------



## vtfarma

Welcome to the weight loss forum Pat. I too am about half way there. I just have lost 40 and have another 30 or 40 to go. Hopefully the forum will help you on your way. Good luck. Laurie


----------



## dare2b

*Goal weight: 137* 

*Today's weight: 165* 

Thank yew, thank yew vurrry much! If Elvis had had this group support he might be alive and slim even today . . . 

Down 2 lb. since last week. 

Welcome newcomers. Stick with us! This works!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I didn't really get serious this week until just the last few days, and really overate last Sunday at a fish fry (yum), but am now back to calorie counting, fiber gram counting, and drinking more water. During the week (Mon) I was up to 148# , but am now down to 142#, and feeling like I'm really going to lose this week. I'm trying to stay active, so I'm not wanting to sit around and EAT, and I have lots of fresh tomatoes and pears, etc, so I have sweet treats that are low fat/low cal/high fiber. Seems to be working over the last few days, and I'll keep you posted next week.

Oh, I did get out some pants that were just a hair too tight last time I tried them on, and they are very comfy today!


----------



## RedEarth

I lost two pounds this week. I can't even remember being at this weight before, and I feel good.


----------



## redroving

Two weeks ago I had gained 1.8 and last week I was camping so happy when last nights weigh in was a 4 lb loss. I am one pound away from losing 60, about 30 more to go.


----------



## RedEarth

redroving said:


> Two weeks ago I had gained 1.8 and last week I was camping so happy when last nights weigh in was a 4 lb loss. I am one pound away from losing 60, about 30 more to go.


That's impressive, good work!


----------



## mamajohnson

Woo hoo redroving!! Way to go!!
All of ya'll are doing a great job!! keep it up ya losers!!  


PS,,, still hovering at 143 myself.. what is it with the 140's? they just love me...


----------



## GoldenWood Farm

Ok I am new here...I will weight my self again on thursday but I am so thrilled with my self I just have to post this here:-D.

My starting weight was 223. I am now down to 220! Took me about 1 1/2 weeks to do that and only the last part of that was I really working at it  . But now I am really going full guns. I am proud of my self as it has been some time since I LOST weight..people even say I look a tiny bit trimmer to (although maybe they are imagining it :shrug: ). Yep one proud person here.

My goal is in the 160's but we shall see (reason being is I am 5'8 and a know for a fact that some of my weight is muscle...love being a farm gal :hobbyhors ).

MotherClucker


----------



## ndroxme

Hello!
I am new to this forum...been around the Homesteading site for some time but I am what is affectionately referred to as a "lurker".....lol
Anyhow---here's my starting weight: 223 I've done WW in the past but am trying the ChangeOne Diet now.
Janis


----------



## dare2b

*Goal weight: 137* 

*Today's weight: 165* 

Dang it, I s-o-o-o wanted to show a loss today. But *holding my own at 165* will do, and I count it as progress because I didn't gain anything back this week. So :rock: 

and hang in there everybody! It's nice to have a crowd of like-minded folk to hang with . . .

Does anybody here watch "The Biggest Loser"? Those folks are quite inspiring too, to me anyway.


----------



## Nancy in Maine

First weigh-in: 124 this morning. That's the same as I was almost a year ago, but down about 5 pounds from the beginning of this summer.....9 more to go. 

You guys are awesome--I'm impressed with your weight loss!


----------



## nduetime

Still at 198. I have been sick for well over a week now. Darn sinuses! I am the ultimate procrastinator, I can also make tons of excuses. Need to get more involved with FROG I think. Will see what next week brings. You guys are very encouraging with your losses.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm

Well I weighed in at 220.5 (better than I could have hoped for!). I am trying hard to be good (I would start before thanksgiving and christmas time  ). When I am out of the 200's I will be EXTATIC! Lol..good job everyone!

MotherClucker


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Back down to 141# today! That equals my lowest weight in longer than I care to think! Now to get rid of 2 more pesky pounds so I can say I'm in the 130's again. It's not coming off fast, but at least it's coming off.

:dance:


----------



## RedEarth

Gained back the two I lost last week, but still at a comfortable range.


----------



## Yldrosie

New to this thread. 
Okay, you girls are doing great! Thanks to your incentive, I finally started to get serious about getting rid of the spare "tires". LOL Like an old girl friend told me, "you know you are WAY to fat, when you walk, and your butt comes up and hits you in the back of the head". LOL

Anyway, I started last week, at 172, and weighed in at 166 this morning. Goal weight is anything under 150. It's a struggle, but will be worth it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Progress this week!!!

140#.

I'm kind of on the low side of the 140 mark on the scale, but I'm not going to call in being in the 130's until I see daylight between the needle on the scale and the 140 mark, lol!

I've lost about 15# from my high weight, with 13# lost since January 1st. 15# more to go, so I'm halfway there. I never want to see those pounds again.


:dance: :sing: :banana02:


----------



## okgoatgal2

i'm hanging level, but i'm becoming inspired. did an army "tape test" for body fat last night. i want to lose at least 4 % of my body fat, according to the scale the army uses. i also am within 4 minutes of passing the army pt run for my age, and my goal is to pass it by thanksgiving, and make 100% on it by this time next year (that's 2 miles in 17 min) my best time in the army was 18+, almost 19, so it'll take a LOT of work.


----------



## suburbanite

Start: 234
Current: 228
Goal: 145


----------



## suburbanite

Does anyone else find it odd or amusing that the ads on this thread are usually for food?


----------



## RedEarth

Holding steady this week. My marathon is two weeks from today, so my last long run was yesterday, and I'll be running much less between now and then. I'm a bit concerned that I will put on some weight in that time, because I'm used to having to eat a fair amount of food. Here's hoping I can adjust ok to eating less. Oh and an even bigger hope --please please let the marathon go ok. I'd hate to not finish it.


----------



## okgoatgal2

totally off topic, here, but why are you cutting back to short runs a couple weeks before the marathon?

on topic, i'm not even stepping on the scale this week-been sickly for 2, and just not up to pushing myself... but i think i'm better and will get back at it tomorrow.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I know it's not official weigh-in day, but I can't wait to say it....


*I'M UNDER 140#!!!!*

Last night I weighed myself (after sleeping all day - I'm on the night shift), and I was pleasantly surprised to see the scale land on 138#. Even when I bounce around on the scale it stays under the 140 mark, lol. That's so cool! I have a dr's appt on Friday, and I really want to be under 140# on their scale, with clothes on.  I think I might just make it. I'm back to taking the stairs at work (8th floor), and my clothes are getting looser. After plateauing for so long, I'm not sure what's different now, but I'll take it. 

:banana02:


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Hey, where is everyone today?

Weighed this morning...I'm on the low side of 138#, lol. Not quite enough to call it 137 1/2, but still a loss.  

Jan 1: 153#
Now: 138#
Goal: 125#

Lost to date: 15#


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Forgot last week to weigh myself, and I haven't been a good girl, but am holding steady at 124.


----------



## RedEarth

Down two pounds this week.


----------



## suburbanite

Start: 234
Current: 228
Goal: 145

Same as last week. :sigh:

It's not going to get any better. I've been drinking soft-drinks and had a bowl of caramel corn this week.


----------



## okgoatgal2

you know, slipping now and then, enjoying a favorite treat isn't a bad thing....it's enjoying too much of it daily....slow loss is much better-easier to keep off, etc. than fast loss. and weight loss isn't the only measure of success in this venture-do your clothes fit more easily, do you have more energy, do you sleep better, do you breathe more easily, do you find it a little easier to go a little farther than when you first started? all of those things are measures of success in this weight loss/fitness journey we are all on. i've only lost like 10 or 12 lbs since MARCH, and i've logged 100's of miles in the gym on that treadmill, but i feel soooo much better, i look better, i am healthier. that's success. i'm still not close to where i want to be, and i've not been pushing hard lately, been sick, so i've got to get back in the groove and push some more-but in march, i couldn't run 1/4 mile. i can now run 2 miles without stopping. takes me 25 min to do it, but i'm doing it. that's success. look for the successes, the positives, and strive to do better.


----------



## mamajohnson

I think my biggest accomplishment is being able to stand up in the mornings without my feet hurting!! dosent sound like much, but it is a real plus to me. Also, being able to walk up our hill without getting out of breath.

and I am still holding at 143.... soooo stuck!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I've been bouncing around all week, from 138# to 141#. This morning I was about 140#, maybe a little less. Catch me in a few days and I'll probably be less again! As long as I'm making overall progress downward, I'm not going to let it get me down that I'm up a bit this week.


----------



## okgoatgal2

going back down, and yesterday, went to a field trip that i went to last year. last year, going up the stairs (lots of them) hurt and winded me, this year, i had no trouble, and actually was tempted to run up them :help: but my feet HURT when i get out of bed in the am's. not sure why, but i'm working on figuring it out.


----------



## chicken

OK, I've been reading about you all and your progress. I want or should say need to loose 20-25 pounds and just thought this would give me some motivation. I'll weigh in tomorrow. I have started to walk 30 minutes 5 days a week, weather permitting, that is I do not walk in the rain  Snow or cold is OK. DH wants to loose some weight too and I don't want him to beat me


----------



## chicken

OK, I weighed in at 157 this morning. Here we go! I think my goal is to hit 140 and then see if I need to go down farther. I am 5'4" and 58 years young. Is that a reasonable weight for my height and age? Probably a bit lower, huh?


----------



## okgoatgal2

chicken, that's probably a good goal, given your age and height. i'm 5'4, will be 36 soon, and i'm aiming a little smaller, but i remember well being a size 2-i'm aiming for a 6, then we'll see how it goes. i weigh what you weigh, keep your calories around 1500-1800 a day and you should lose around 1/2 lb a week, up to 1 lb a week, if you exercise and burn around 250-300 cal a day in extra exercise. don't forget weights. i'm losing really really slowly (as you can tell from my posts) but i don't watch my food intake as well as i should. i've also slacked off on the exercise since school started back-it's soooo hard to get up at 430 some mornings.....

on topic, i'm down to 158 (again)....i've decided to train to run a 5k in the spring.....now i have to find one.....


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 166* Well, I've been up and down and out of town and 166 is the neighborhood I seem to have moved into for a somewhat permanent stay. Gotta own up that I haven't been the most diligent. Good to be able to check in again. Hoping and striving for a weight loss very soon: that's my goal.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Down a bit more today, to 138#. 

Aiming to lose another pound by next week, but...Tuesday is my BD and my best friend will be taking me to lunch on Monday, and my ddil is making me a yummy BD cake this year, so I'll have to try hard to exercise it off!

Looking to be down 5# more by the end of the year - that'll be 20# in a year. I'm proud of having lost 15#, but 20# will be even better.


----------



## Egggal

..


----------



## Egggal

..


----------



## WaterSoluble

I started out at 270 in March, now down to 209.8. My eventual goal is about 135 but I will stop when I reach 145 so my body can settle down. I don't count calories and I have yet to exercise (looking into taking tai chi classes). I am 5'3" and my bones are huge so anything below 145 makes my ribs stick out.


----------



## Speckledpup

I'll start this weeks weigh in.

165lbs have lost 18lbs in 6 weeks.

Nothing like being being told you have diabetics, high blood pressue and high cholesterol.


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Oh, I've been a bad girl! I think I'm up 2 pounds. 126. Last week did me in. We had company over the weekend, so I fixed and ate lots of food, it was that time of the month so I had no will power, and I had a glass (or 2) of wine almost every evening. I started jogging yesterday. I'm back on the wagon.


----------



## chicken

155 lbs. this morning. That's down 2 for me this week. I'm excited.


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 165* Well after a week of being diligent, I'm a pound less than last week, so that's good--if it sticks or goes down this coming week. I do grow weary, but will persist. I know this will work if I stick with it. Congratulations to everyone for the efforts I know y'all are making, glad you are here with me too.


----------



## chicken

Hey, where are all you people who weigh in?


----------



## mammabooh

chicken said:


> Hey, where are all you people who weigh in?


Well......I'm not weighin' in until I get down to my starting weight (hopefully, that will be next week)!


----------



## okgoatgal2

lost 3 lbs this week, but i cheated...had a stomach bug that kept me from eating for 2 1/2 days. sun, mon, tues i think i ate a total of 1200 calories that i kept down.....and that included a bottle of pop (16.9 oz) that i didn't finish. feel better and back to the gym.


----------



## mamajohnson

Well, I gained 5 pounds. Due to being broke and eating too much homemade bread, beans and rice. :shrug: 
I will be glad when the money turns around and I can start eating right again.
So, I will be looking for a loss soon...


----------



## RedEarth

I'm up one pound, but very happy. I haven't been able to run more than a mile since the marathon. I'm still having pain in one knee, and I'm scared to hurt it. I'm surprised I haven't gained more than just one pound. Hope I can run again soon.


----------



## okgoatgal2

red earth-how'd the race go? or did you already say and i missed it?


----------



## WaterSoluble

I'm a little late checking in... 2.6 lbs down since my last check in.


----------



## vtfarma

WaterSoluble you're not really late your slightly early! 

I have been lurking but not posting but I have to be accountable to someone so here goes. I weighed 187 to 189 for about 2 months. I was trying to lose still but not being crazy. I was just happy with the almost 40 pounds I had lost and enjoying the positive attention. Well, then I discovered Twix candy. I ate 3 bags in a matter of days and gained to 195. Today I am back down to 193. I am working to continue the drop. I really want to be at my goal (140 - 150) by either my bday in February or our anniv in April. Just gives me something to look forward to date wise. 

So come on back everyone. We all need each other! :hobbyhors


----------



## mammabooh

vtfarma said:


> So come on back everyone. We all need each other! :hobbyhors


Well, I said I wasn't going to post here until I got DOWN to my starting weight...but since you asked so nicely I'll tell you. I started at 157 when this forum started and then proceeded to get bigger and bigger. At one point this summer I was up to 169. That's just not acceptable to me. It feels really gross to have to wear your husband's pants because your fat behind won't fit into anything remotely stylish. ANYWAY, within the last two weeks I've lost several pounds and am down to 161. fitday.com seems to help me quite a bit. I have set several goals for myself and I keep track of everything I eat, all of the exercise I do...all that good stuff. I quite often check food there before I eat it so I can decide if I really want to eat it or not. I actually get excited when I have something to add to my list of foods eaten so I can check to see how my daily and weekly nutrition is doing. I know I'm odd, but it's working!


----------



## chicken

Yeh, mama  I am checking in a day early as my mom had some emergency surgery this week and I need to go and help out. This morning I weighed in at 154 so I am glad for that. Down 3 lbs. since I started.


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Thursday already? I guess I'm down a pound from last week. 125. I was pretty good last week. I jogged maybe 5 times and tried not to eat too much. I've got to eat some protein for breakfast, I guess. My worst snack time is between breakfast and dinner (lunch). I get soooo hungry and will grab anything. I'll try that, and see if I can get my calories under better control.


----------



## vtfarma

Down another pound of the weight that I had gained from the infamous "Twix Raid", I am 192 this morning. AND I am starved. Fiber one here I come!

Glad to see some activity on the board.

Nancy in maine Protein is a great way to stave off that hunger. Even doing the core plan in ww I would have a pb sandwich for breakfast on whole wheat and I would make it to lunch without starving. That was very new to me because I was always a bottomless pit all day. To just be able to eat a sandwich and last to lunch was amazing to me. We all like eggs for breakfast too, but I need the high fiber to help fill me up.


----------



## Speckledpup

Down another pound this week to 164, don't see how :nerd: 

Caught my little toe on a door last Tuesday and broke it. :Bawling: 

Not been a good week for exercise this week, just when I was forming the habit. I sure wished I had a treadmill, it doesn't hurt to walk bare footed.






:shrug: 9-1-06 182 :shrug: 
 today 164


----------



## mammabooh

Good job, Everyone!


----------



## nduetime

Did not want to post, still don't...back up to my starting weight. Honeycrisp apples and caramel sauce for the past month. Shame on me. Starting over again. Can you say procrastination! I really need to get myself together on this. In april I will be back on a horse in front of over a thousand people and do not want them feeling bad for the horse lol.I saw what I looked like last year and just do not want to do it again. i do not know how to get my mind wrapped around this and stick to it. It is not all bad food. Just too much good food and too little aeorbic exercise. (my doctor claims that chores and farm work do not count as exercise as you do not keep your heartrate up for 20 minutes at a time)


----------



## mamajohnson

nduetime - one way I helped myself get started was to get a smaller plate. I use now what is considered a "salad" plate for my evening meal. And, I make every effort to have that ready no later than 6 pm. Then no snacks after, unless it is raw food. Nothing white, nothing cooked. So, snack is apples, oranges, carrots etc... or sometimes I have plain yogurt, homemade, no sugar.
Be sure your drinking drinking drinking.
I started at 220 and it took me months to get down to 150. Now I am battling back and forth from 140 to 150, hoping to get down to my goal of 130 someday. 
Right now for some reason I seem to be wanting to pile that little plate full 2 times every evening...so I am doing my best NOT to... man, its hard!


----------



## nduetime

thanks mamaj- I managed to commit myself to a 40 minute exercise tape yesterday. Even refused to answer the phone right after I started it and ate decent sized meals with salads for lunch and supper. I am not as sore as I thought I would be and am pretty sure after stretching my muscles a bit I will feel better. I did use your plate idea and it does help with portion control. I really liked the tape, in the middle of it we were down on our hands and knees in a very suplication position and he says "This is where I say, I can accomplish anything through Jesus my savior, He is my strength!"
Too cool, that what just what I needed to hear about that time. Not my favorite exercise guru but the workout was good and motivating all the way through. ( I have a problem withTony little's ponytail! lol). Trying to make short feasible goals that I can attain and help me stick to it.


----------



## dare2b

*Wednesday's weight: 165.* Welp, that's the same as last Thursday, so I'm counting it as progress not to have gained. Weighed on Wed. instead of Thurs. and am checking in today (Friday) because, yep, I'm out of town again. Doing better on staying in step this time, so far. Guess I'll see how I do when I get back to the scale at home. Honestly, the mirror looks like less than 165, and my clothes seem looser. Is it possible that the scale just hasn't caught up? :shrug: I just gotta get a better scale, too. Mine must have been among the first that was ever invented.... 

Good group here. Glad to have this forum and y'all to share successes and struggles with.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I could have sworn I posted last week, but I can't find it, so....I'm still hovering around 138-139#. I have not been eating a nice healthy diet - too many Halloween sweets around, I'm afraid. I'm going to try to get to 137# by Nov 16th. That's almost 2 weeks to lose a pound or two. Seems it ought to be do-able. Still aiming for 133# by Dec 31st!


----------



## chicken

I hope I get to see a lot of people weighing in here tomorrow  Sure helps me to stay motivated.


----------



## Nancy in Maine

*sigh* I'm so disappointed in myself. I didn't stay out of the halloween Candy. Now I'm back up to 126.


----------



## vtfarma

I seem to be getting back on track. I am down to 192 which was up from the one time weight of 183 and the standard stuck weight of 187. Those twix bars are still working there way off my bod. So 3 pounds off from the 3 bag binge (it was not worth it!!!). I want to be 185 by Christmas and 165 by February 4!

Good luck everyone and I hope there are a ton of you on here this time>>>> No pun intended.!


----------



## Nancy in Maine

vtfarma said:


> So 3 pounds off from the 3 bag binge (it was not worth it!!!).


I always agree it wasn't worth it....but AFTER I've eaten the [insert binge food here] Now if I can figure out how to tell myself it wasn't worth it BEFORE I eat it, THEN I'll be set. :shrug:


----------



## nduetime

Ok, I managed to lose three, count em, three pounds this last week. I feel a little better about myself. The exercise tape is killing me, but I am sticking with it. So I am down to 203 with lots more to go, but I am only conly going to be concerned with losing something each week. Little attainable goals.


----------



## mammabooh

I stayed the same. Ugh. I'll do better, I PROMISE!!!!!


----------



## chicken

Sorry to say that I was 155 this morning. Lack of exercise and sitting in a hospital room all day for 4 days didn't help I'm sure. Looking forward to a better week this week.


----------



## mamajohnson

Welllll,,,, I am no inspiration for anyone...
I am back up to 150 :Bawling: 
Gotta get myself back to eating right


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

Holy cow...it's actually Thursday and I am weighing in..lol

Started out wayyyy back about a year ago at around 210. First weigh in was 207 but I rpefer averages..lol
I had come down from about 215-220.
Goal was to get back to at least my high school weight of 175 though less wouldn't be a bad thing.

I stepped back on a scale this past week...could not believe it...195! I haven't been below 200 in four years!


----------



## okgoatgal2

hanging out at 157, still. sigh. but i've not been working out either, so i guess i deserve it.


----------



## dare2b

*Weight last Thursday: 165*

Stayed the same again! 

Sorry my posting is so irregular but lost my internet connection at home and get to the library only now and then. Today my local library was closed, so I travelled the 20 miles to the next nearest one and it was closed too. So I travelled another 10 miles and found this one open.... And so it goes. I hope to be reconnected at home as soon as I can get myself together to get it set up. Not a techie in sight when ya need one....

Since Thursday, the weight has been yo-yoing on the downward side, so my hopes are up for the weigh-in this Thursday.


----------



## mare

hi--i stumbled on this site when i was looking up goat things. i havent weighed myself in 6months, and i gotta say i am scared to do it, but i will tommorrow morn. i have tried every weight loss that i saw in the last 20 years. i have lost the same 90# countless times. i have never been able to keep it off though. along time ago i lost weight by just plain old calorie counting and i want to try that again. it will be nice to just come on to this site for some motivation. i belonged to weight watchers and i took 30# off and kept if off for awhile but my life is to hectic to always have to go to a meeting and when i missed one i felt like a failure. this seems more life friendly. wish me luck---no wish me willpower!!!!!!!!!!! Marilyn


----------



## mamajohnson

mare said:


> hi--i stumbled on this site when i was looking up goat things. i havent weighed myself in 6months, and i gotta say i am scared to do it, but i will tommorrow morn. i have tried every weight loss that i saw in the last 20 years. i have lost the same 90# countless times. i have never been able to keep it off though. along time ago i lost weight by just plain old calorie counting and i want to try that again. it will be nice to just come on to this site for some motivation. i belonged to weight watchers and i took 30# off and kept if off for awhile but my life is to hectic to always have to go to a meeting and when i missed one i felt like a failure. this seems more life friendly. wish me luck---no wish me willpower!!!!!!!!!!! Marilyn


Hi Mare!
Just wanted to say Welcome, and much will power! hehe!
I lost over 100# so far by counting calories. and have kept it off for almost a year now. I still have 30 more pounds to go...man those are the tough ones!
It is really a lifestyle change. I noticed I was getting into some old habits again, and promptly gained 10 pounds! :Bawling: 
But, got back in the good routine and lost 5 in the last week...so, I am back to watching those calories, NO SECONDS!!! (the biggy with me) and nothing but raw fresh food after 6 pm if at all possible...
So, be encouraged! and visit us again!


----------



## mare

mamajohnson--thanks for the support. sounds like its working great for you.


----------



## Speckledpup

Didn't weigh in last week, but I've dropped 2 more pounds since last weigh in. 





:shrug: 9-1-06 182lbs :shrug: 
:baby04: 11-2-06 164lbs :baby04: 
 11-16-06 162 lbs


----------



## Nancy in Maine

I'm calling it another pound lost. 124. Yippee. It's hard work.


----------



## nduetime

Yippee! I have lost another three pounds this week and am down to 200. It is really almnost off the 200 but I will call it heavier rather than lighter. Time to stay tough, I have a lot of christmas baking to do!


----------



## chicken

Weighed in at 151 this morning. Had a bit of help this week as I had some intestinal bug on Tuesday and have been eating lightly since then until I'm much better.


----------



## dare2b

*Weight last Thursday: 165*

Today's weight: 164!!!! Lost a pound! :happy: Okeedokee, headed in the right direction again! Only thing I've changed is now I'm having protein for breakfast, and not a sugar-based breakfast (as in sugar-frosted cereal). 

Happy Thanksgiving everybody! See ya in two weeks....


----------



## mamajohnson

GRRRRR!!!! back up by 2 today... :Bawling: 

When I get that last 20 pounds off I will celebrate BIG TIME!!!!!
makes the first 90+ seems so easy now....

Now,,, lets all remember.... you can eat just one or two of those cookies/cakes/pies,,, you dont have to eat the whole thing!!!!
(reminding myself more than anyone!!!)

* I CAN EAT JUST ONE! I CAN, I CAN, I CAN!!!*


----------



## mammabooh

Well...good heavens! It seems I'm stuck...still at 160.5. Ya know, it sort of makes it hard to get to a goal when your body doesn't cooperate!

I've been entering everything I eat onto fitday.com. According to that, I should be losing weight like crazy. I should need 2750 calories to maintain my current weight and I've only been taking in between 1500 and 1800 everyday for several weeks. I'll keep at it, though. It's gotta pay off eventually.


----------



## okgoatgal2

when i went in on friday, i weighed in at 155 :dance: finally lost another 2 lbs.


----------



## vtfarma

Sorry for not getting here Thurdsay, I am down to 191 so getting back on track at this point. Have a great Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## okgoatgal2

stayed the same another week.


----------



## Speciallady

As of Tuesday I weighed in at 257.5 down from 262. The scale at tops is five pounds heavier than my house scale, I like my house scale better  , but I put my tops weight here.


----------



## Misty

I weighed in yesterday on the same scale...lost 8# total.


----------



## Speckledpup

Burr I'm at a stand still

09-01-06 182lbs
11-02-06 164 lbs
11-16-06 162lbs
11-23-06 162lbs
11-30-06 162lbs


----------



## okgoatgal2

speckledpup, increase your workouts, change them up, or do something to "shock" your body back into weight loss. works for most people.


----------



## mammabooh

Speckledpup said:


> Burr I'm at a stand still


I'm at a standstill also. I've been at 160.5 since November 2! One of my skinny friends at choir last night suggested that I up my protein intake. I'm gonna try that and see if it changes anything. My plan was to be 145 by Christmas...that will be a miracle!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I wish I were only at a standstill. I went on a binge and have GAINED 5# in November.  I actually gained a little more than that, but I have reined it in a little over the last few days and am back down to about 142# this morning. Still, it feels awful to have worked so hard to take this weight off, and to regain it so quickly. It's been a real wake-up call for me. I absolutely cannot eat the way I used to and maintain my lower weight. I have to make my new eating habits (that I fell away from this month) a permanent change because I like being thin more than I like eating mint and milk chocolate baking chips. Besides, I don't feel well physically when I eat that junk. I'm craving fresh foods, salads, etc. I have probably blown any chance I had to reach my next goal of 133# by the end of the year, but I'm going to try to at least get back to my pre-binge weight by then, maybe a little less? I hope it'll be easier to lose this time, since it hasn't been hanging around as long, lol!


----------



## mamajohnson

well, i gained up to 150. i need to get serious, DS is getting married jan 5, i need to loose 20 pounds!!! is it possible??? suggestions??


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

Hi all. Been offline for a while. Had some issues with home internet and currently can just get on at work. I wasn't dieting for a while as I was pregnant. Unfortunately it was an undiagnosed Ectopic pregnancy and it ended with a rupture and emergency surgery in late August. Besides the emotional toll I had some complications with anemia and swelling that took some time to get over. I put on about 15 lbs throughout all of this, which set me back from the 30 lbs I had previously lost. 

I started back to WW in October and brought Dh along. He has lost about 14 lbs on the program and I am down 7 lbs. It is really helping to be doing this together. We keep each other in line. It feels so much better to be back on this healthy way of eating. My whole body responds so much better to lots of water, veggies and lean protein than it ever did to what was really an unbalanced diet I was eating before. Dh looks and feels good too.


----------



## mamajohnson

COUNTRY WISHES, so sorry for your loss. your on the right track now, so glad your dh is helping you.  it would sure help me if my family would not be such little piggies!!


----------



## Speciallady

Down 1.5 this week. YEAH!! So a total of 6 pounds in three weeks.


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES

mamajohnson said:


> COUNTRY WISHES, so sorry for your loss. your on the right track now, so glad your dh is helping you.  it would sure help me if my family would not be such little piggies!!


Thank you. It does help to have the whole household on the same plan. Makes the shopping easy.


----------



## vtfarma

guess I am the first of the day. I have gained 2 pounds. Not entirely sure where that came from but I WILL get it off for next week and a little more... hopefully.


----------



## nduetime

Hi guys! Since I last posted I injured my knee pretty bad and have not been able to do anything in the way of exercise let alone move much til last week. I am finally back down to where I was last...200. It has been a trying couple of weeks but am managing. I have a new knee stabilizer and am hoping to be able to start walking on monday...keeping my fingers crossed. Still baking for the holidays but have managed to stay put so far.


----------



## Misty

down 9# in 3 weeks. I haven't lost any for a few days now. Oh well, I will keep it up.


----------



## Crystal H

Aack!!! Okay I am really startin today! My Weigh in is 167.8!
I am almost what I weighed full term with my 2nd baby (9 yo by the way) I will see you all this thursday and every thursday!
Please hold me accountable! send me PM's is you don't see anything.

Crystal


----------



## vtfarma

First off welcome Crystal.

Now to the dirty business. I have lost the weight that I put on over the past 2 weeks. I am now at 193.


----------



## Speciallady

I've lost 3.5 this week, for a total loss of 9.5 pounds. tops has me at an 8.5 loss because I lost a pound the week before I joined. I am now 252.5 down from 261.


----------



## mamajohnson

well, finally going down again! lost 4 pounds!! 16 more to go!


----------



## Misty

11# since Thankgsgiving.


----------



## okgoatgal2

gee, no loss this week. wonder why, since i haven't been anywhere near regular in going to the gym.


----------



## Speciallady

weigh to go MamaJ and buckshot!!  

Okgoatgal, don't give up. Start fresh today!!!


----------



## Crystal H

Lost a little time as the power has been out. I am at 164 today! 3.8 lost!

Thanks for the welcome vtfarma.

Crystal


----------



## okgoatgal2

i'm in no way giving up. not in my nature. 
on the down side, i've gained 4 lbs back. :flame: time to kick myself into gear again and force myself out of that bed.


----------



## dare2b

Last Thursday's weight: 164

Well the good news is that I was recently stuck at 166. So now I seem to be stuck 164-- two pounds lighter!

Sorry I haven't checked in--it's been almost a month!--but my internet at home is down, so am having to make a 40-mile round trip to surf the web! Crisis time, to say the least!

Happy holidays to everyone, and hang in there y'all! :angel:


----------



## Speciallady

congrats dare on your loss


----------



## Speciallady

I lost 2.5 pounds this week. I am now 250# but down from 261 YEAH!!! Next week when I lose I won't have to go to the 250 notch on the scale anymore YEAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammabooh

Great job, everyone...keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammabooh

Yee Haw. I'm down 2 1/2 from my last post on this thread...now I'm 158.


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 164* 

Staying the same counts as progress. Doesn't it? Looks like holidays and travel are in my near future. If I don't gain from that combo, that'll be _real_ progress. In my book anyway!

Merry Christmas and Season's Greetings to Everybody!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I really don't want to report in - I've GAINED so much. I'm nearly back to the weight I started at the beginning of 2006. I'm not exercising and I'm eating everything bad for me in sight. My MD upped my anit-depressant, so I'm hoping to get on top of the SAD and start getting out and doing more,,,I've decided to forgive myself and enjoy the rest of the holidays, then start back in January. I hope it comes back off faster this time than last.


----------



## okgoatgal2

i've gained back some too. too little exercise, and too much muching. but not too badly. i realized before i went back over the 160 mark, so i've revved my workouts back up. doesn't hurt that i was down with a stomach bug on fri and slept the entire day. ate 4 saltines and a taco and a 1/2 cup of broth for the day. but i slept for like 18 hours out of 24. it felt sooo good. now i'm back to the gym and motivated again.


----------



## Misty

It isn't Thursday, but is my one month. I lost a total of 10, had 11, but Christmas and the junk we get that time of year, I got the #1 back.


----------



## mammabooh

buckshotboers said:


> It isn't Thursday, but is my one month. I lost a total of 10.


Wow...good job, buck! That's quite a bit for a month. I'm impressed!


----------



## Speciallady

I lost 1/2 pound this week. Not great, but I didn't gain! It was a very hard week and we went to 7 parties. So I am down to 149 1/2 down from 262


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 163* !!! Down a pound over Christmas! WooHoo, if I do say so myself. I hope it's ok I checked in a day early.... 



Edited to correct the title...


----------



## mammabooh

Good job, Speciallady and dare2be!


----------



## Monte Sano

Wednesday evening 12.27.06

I just weighed in at 252.2


----------



## Misty

go go go go go go go go GOOD JOB!!


----------



## RedEarth

I gained five pounds after my marathon in mid Oct. I expected to gain a bit, since I'm not going to keep up the 30 or more mile a week average I was doing, but I now want to lose some of it again. I am not sure where to set the goal. Maybe four or five pounds? I'm at 134.


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 162* Awright, now that's what I'm _talkin'_ about! :dance: Sure glad I had this gang to hang out with back when I was stuck so long at 166.... Keep up the good work everybody! Looks like persistence--or stubbornness--is a pretty good weapon in the battle of the bulge!


----------



## Monte Sano

I'm not sure about my last week's scale reading. I either weighed on carpet or I gained 4 lb this week - which is possible with it being New Year Eve weekend.

This evening, the scales said 257.0


----------



## mammabooh

Phew...finally down another 1/2 pound. that takes me to 157 1/2.


----------



## Crystal H

Todays weigh in 160.o .I've lost 3 + this week. 
I hope to have good news next week too.
Crystal


----------



## Speciallady

Great job Crystal keep up the good work


----------



## mammabooh

Yee Haw...156 today!


----------



## WildernesFamily

Tuesday will be my weigh in day. Today is the end of Week 1. I'm down two pounds


----------



## mammabooh

Good Job, WildernesFamily!!!!!


----------



## Speciallady

Down 1 1/2 pound this week. Yeah. A total of 15 3/4 pounds since thanksgiving

We had my ten pound party at tops. It was so neat and I felt like a pampered princess. I got a veggie/party tray, a pretty plate, some dish cloths and towels, 3 african violets, a charm bracelet, and 7 dollars cash, I'm going to use that to buy sweat pants and St Vincent Depaul.


----------



## mammabooh

Speciallady said:


> I'm going to use that to buy sweat pants and St Vincent Depaul.


What's that (the second thing, not the sweat pants)?


----------



## Speciallady

it's a thrift store. You can buy men and women's clothes for a dollar, kids clothes for 50 cents they have lots better things donated to them than good will, and the profits go to help people pay their bills, with food and other needs.


----------



## mammabooh

Speciallady said:


> it's a thrift store. You can buy men and women's clothes for a dollar, kids clothes for 50 cents they have lots better things donated to them than good will, and the profits go to help people pay their bills, with food and other needs.


Cool! I'm a thriftin' girl too. 

I lost another pound...2 1/2 total for the week. Now I'm at 155.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

After binging for 2 months and undoing every smidge of good I did in the first 10 months of 2006, I'm starting over on weight loss. I was 153# on New Year's Day, same as last year. I'm hoping I've learned my lesson.  

Today I was 151#, down 2 pounds. I was still not eating as well as I ought last week, so I'm hoping to do better next week. I'm hoping that since I haven't had the weight on as long this time, it'll come back off more easily. :shrug:

Is there anyway we could archive the weigh in thread for 2006, and start it with the 2007 weigh ins? I have dial-up and as the number of replies builds, it gets harder and harder to load the thread. With nearly 600 replies, it takes a LOOONG time.


----------



## vtfarma

I am down 2 pounds this week - flu but I will take it.


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 161* Down a pound from last week! Yesssss! Looking over the latest few posts of others, it looks like we're all doing really well right now, even those who have gained back some--or all--of their weight are back on track and losing again. WE ARE AWESOME!!! :hobbyhors


----------



## Crystal H

159.4 so half a pound this week. 

Crystal


----------



## okgoatgal2

grumble grumble grumble
not lost a pound. gained more. so frustrating.


----------



## WildernesFamily

2 more pounds gone!


----------



## Crystal H

Hey, I did better than I thought! I am at 159.0 so almost a half pound. I thought I lost nothing initially! whoo wee.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Hi  
I didn't officially sign in but would like to be a part of this group to work at losing weight. Anything special I have to do?
I now know that Thursday is check in day. I started back trying harder to lose wt. in November 06. I now weigh 180. I have the problem of yo-yoing also. 
It has been so hard to get over this "hump". I hit 183 and my weight didn't want to budge another ounce off. It is slow going. but adding more exercise should help. 
I admire all of you ladies for taking the "bull" by the horns and working to lose weight. It has inspired me to work harder and do the same.
Thanks. ,,Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

sisterpine said:


> got a new antidepressant added and am up to 209! Cripes at this rate i will really be fat and happy! Not giving up yet though!


Hang in there, Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

1/4acre said:


> ..Same as last week.I pulled my back out. Did not exercise. Have given up icecream. I guess thats why I lost the 4#'s so far.


Hang in there,  don't let it stop your plan. Hope your back feels better real soon. Than you can go gung-ho! ,,,Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

steff bugielski said:


> I do not have a working scale- I must have broke it .
> Probably the same this week.
> Steff


Hi Steff,  
Scales can be frustrating, for sure. Mine changes numbers if I move slightly on it. I try to stand the same way each time I weigh but never know for sure. It is new, but I want to "throw it over the hill." Should look for a more stable scale.  Guess you and I have to go shopping.  Patsy


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 160* 

Well, that's actually a couple of days ago, but I'm still having internet connection problems so am reporting a bit late. Anyway, WOO HOO! Another pound down! Yesterday I actually dipped below 160, but the only weight I count is whatever I weigh on Thursday. 

My jeans are getting loose!!!! YEEHAW!


----------



## melwynnd

I know it isn't Thursday, but I think I'll join in.

I started working on my weight about three months ago when I got on the scales at my mothers house and weighed 145. I'm 5'1" so that's pretty heavy for me. I've really been watching my portion size(realized I'd been serving myself as much as my husband) the past three months and trying to stay away from the candy(my terrible downfall, not to mention if I eat it in the afternoon it makes me feel like crap). I finally bought my own scale on Wednesday. It said 127 this morning. My goal is 120 for now.

Sherry


----------



## okgoatgal2

ok. went to the gym yesterday and the results weren't as bad as i'd thought. i'm still hanging on at 160. time to kick it into gear now and lose this 30 lbs or so this year.


----------



## Monte Sano

Monte Sano said:


> This evening, the scales said 257.0


I posted the above on Jan 4th.

This morning (before eating) I weighed in at 256.8.
I probably gain some considering the evening/morning difference.
But at least I'm checking and now can start making a change.


----------



## WildernesFamily

Sherry, are you sure you aren't me? LOL. I'm also 5'1" and have a severe weakness for candy. I understand how an extra pound can feel like 2 or 3 extra pounds on a shorter person...

Anyway. This week I only lost 1/2 pound, but I'll take it! Was also the week of my dance with TOM, so I guess that may be why I didn't lose more. Looking forward to my next weigh in next week Tuesday!


----------



## vtfarma

Down 1 pound this week -


----------



## GeorgiaberryM

Alright well I am climbing back on this horse - I am back up way up to 186. There must be something wrong with me! I have never had so much fluctuation as over the past year. . .


----------



## Crystal H

Down another half pound. Was worried that I might have gained cuz I cheated a little this week. I wonder what i would have lost if I was being good? SO ...the final numbers are... 158.4 ta da... Better than 168.8! 

TO those who are discouraged this week... just climb back on that horse and try again!

YOU CAN DO IT. One tip for the day.... substitute one cup of Veggies in place of a "starch" every day this week. Better for you.. more vitamins, minerals and FIBER!

Crystal


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 161* Up a pound, although I've stayed within acceptable paramaters for the week. Ah well, back to the grindstone. I _won't_ give up, I just _won't!_ :viking:


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Down to 150# today. Not losing very fast, but I am down 3# so far this month. I'd really like to break back into the 140's this week. I've bobbled around it, but I'm not there yet. Keep up all the good work, you big bunch of losers!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Didn't lose, didn't gain  Hopefully lose some by next week.


----------



## mamajohnson

Well,, in case ya'll havent noticed, I have been avoiding this thread since christmas.  I went up to 158 over the holidays (that is a whopping 12 pounds! ugh!)
But, weighed in yesterday at drumroll please...










147!!!! woo hooo!
I will not go up again,,, I promise!


----------



## melwynnd

WOO HOO!! down to 125!!

I did get into the Valentine's candy while I was putting it up on a bulletin board. I also had a "hangover" that night and the next day. I never noticed that before I quit eating it, but it makes me sick now. 

I finally got my milking schedule down to once a day so I'm using the morning time I have now to walk or do an excersize tape. If I can even just hold here, I should be able to shed the rest when it gets nicer outside and I start builiding on our house again.

Great job everyone!!

Sherry


----------



## RedEarth

I'm afraid I've gone up one pound since my Dec post. My goal now is to lose one pound a week for six weeks, give or take. I'll probably be checking in on mondays, though, because that's when I have the best chance to weigh.


----------



## vtfarma

red earth - It sounds like you have a good plan. 

I stayed the same this week. I am thankful for that because it got a bit crazy and the foods fixed were the quick type that is not necessarily the lowest fat varieties (I cook). With our heating business and temps below zero for much of the month it has been hairy.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

deleted by Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

ceresone said:


> OK, mamabooh, lol--here goes nothing, i'll post here
> hello, my name is --- and i'm FAT!!no making excuses, i gained this weight with my last child--and he's 37 in a few days!
> I am 68 years old and I weigh 215 lbs.I'm a lifetime member of weight watchers, and have lost twice, to normal, with them. I'm at a age where I cant afford a expensive program, and a age its dangerous to be this heavy. I have hypertension, a husband with brain cancer, and no excuse not to get on a excellent treadmill sitting all alone.I cant afford special diet foods, and--since i also have a large hernia from a botched surgery, I think my best bet is to use those muscles to push myself away from the table!!
> I'm 5'6" and live on a farm.
> Think anyone can encourage me?


Hi Ceresone,
yes, I want to encourage you too.  I also am 5'6' and 66 years old. I have stayed at around 185 lbs. for a few years, yo-yo up and down. It is definitely harder at our age to lose weight and like you said, 'also dangerous not to'. I also have mild hypertension. and stomach problem with chronic constipation. Very high stress in past 2 years, with depression, but getting it all under control little by little. So far that is all, so losing weight is recommended to help all those problems. Walking or some kind of daily exercise. Remember walking releases those " dorphines" "happy hormones"  Makes us feel much better. 
My HBP is down some now. hangs around in the 140s/170s..Last time I checked. .Walking really helped that and also...,,
I found a tea that really works to bring down HBP. If you want to know more about it just post or PM me.  I don't take Dr prescription for HBP so far,, cause it made me sicker. I tried different kinds. A friend told me about this special, natural tea. 
You have a lot of stress in daily life I am sure. With caring for a sick husband and dealing with your own health problems. So I think this Forum is wonderful for you.!!  Keep in close touch, Patsy


----------



## GeorgiaberryM

185 this morning - down one pound from last thurs.


----------



## mamajohnson

Holding at 147!!! woo hooo!


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 160* A pound less than last week, but the same as the week before. Man, I hope I'm not getting _stuck_ at 160/161! Sure would like to get on down into the 150s. The only thing I know to do is to persist in what has worked for me so far. I absolutely detest plateaus! :flame:

BTW *ceresone* I'm 63 years old and a lifetime member of WW and don't want to spend the money to go to meetings which are a 60-mile round trip from where I live. I've been working the WW plan ever since I started posting on this thread--it's been about a year so far--and you can see my results by the title of this thread.... a loss of 24 pounds and still hanging in there. *You can do it!!!* Don't accept failure! You go girl!

(edited to add note to *ceresone*)


----------



## mammabooh

STILL at 155.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

mpillow said:


> okay I got my head out of the chip bowl and got back into the saddle
> 
> Last Thurs jan26 I started Atkins at 134# (OMG)
> Today I weigh 127# its working!!! :bouncy:
> My sciatica has even passed :dance: I can sleep at night....
> 
> Keeping my game face on.....


Wonderful mpillow! keep up the good work! :hobbyhors ,Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

I am 5'6" 
Starting wt. 185 in November 06
last week 180
this week,*177.5!! * hip, hip, hooray! I finally got out of those 180s. 37.5 lbs to go !!  Being on this board sure has inspired and helped me. Thanks girls. :hobbyhors


----------



## Monte Sano

255.4 on 02-01-2007
256.8 on 01-24-2007


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

COUNTRY WISHES said:


> I lost .8lbs this week. That brings my total loss to 25lbs. :rock:
> 
> Got another 5 lb star to add to my collection and a magnet for my fridge, proclaiming my accomplishment.


 Country Wishes, I like your idea of little rewards. I am going to do that too. For each 5 or 10 lb loss I will go to My special place that has a Hot-tub and a inside, heated pool and just soak and swim. Got one pound to go and I can do it.  Keep up the good work girls. :happy: Patsy


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

194

Down from ....well....I started this two Decembers ago at around 220-225...I think? I could look back.
I don't actively do anything to lose weight...at least not consciously. I simply don't eat as much as I used to and I was working a lot more the past five months. The trick will be to continueing the downward sprial now that my job disappeared.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Monte Sano said:


> 255.4 on 02-01-2007
> 256.8 on 01-24-2007


Good Job! Keep it up.  Patsy


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I DID IT!!! I'm back into the 140's again. Weighed in at 149# this morning.  That's down 4# from Jan 1st.


----------



## Crystal H

GOOD JOB Manygoatsnmore! I lost another pound and a little more to weigh in at 157.0 My clothes are a little looser. WhenI get to the 150 mark, I plan to treat myself to a naughty lunch and Lots of shopping!

Maybe at the end of February?

See you next week .
Crystal


----------



## Monte Sano

254.8 on 02-06-2007  
255.4 on 02-01-2007
256.8 on 01-24-2007


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 160* Same as last week. I count staying the same as progress, tho I worked diligently all week hoping to show a loss. . . .


----------



## Crystal H

Today.. 154.8!. 
Big interview today. I am glad it's not next week. My pants might be too big! 

Crystal


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Hi, 
Starting wt. Nov. 06 185
Last week 177
This week, 177 and holding.  
Need to kick in more serious walking. The weather here in NW Montana has warmed up this week. Like Spring. So can get out and walk midday. Winter Weather switched from NW to E. I sure hope all you Homesteaders back East in the Winter Storm areas have heat and doing ok, Take care, Patsy


----------



## Monte Sano

254.4 on 02-08-2007 
254.8 on 02-06-2007
255.4 on 02-01-2007
256.8 on 01-24-2007


----------



## melwynnd

Still at 125.......stayed out of the candy this week though!! :dance: 

(mostly because I threatened DH with death if he brought any into the house!)

Sherry


----------



## GeorgiaberryM

184 today

. . .been having fun this week with a bellydancing video I checked out at the library. Think I might order it - it doesn't seem to aggravate my foot injury too much if I don't do any of the hopping.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Wow, it sounds like everyone is doing really well!

I'm down another pound this week, to 148#. 

That's down 5# from Jan 1st. :sing: :dance:


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 160* Same as last week, although for two glorious days this week I weighed 159, so I know my weight is fluctuating downward and I'm taking that as a sign! The last time I got my weight down, I was working. These days I'm retired. It's a lot more difficult to stick to the plan when I'm around the fridge all day long!

But I don't care how tough it is, I *will* persist! Onward!!! :dance:


----------



## Monte Sano

256.2 on 02-15-2007
254.4 on 02-08-2007
254.8 on 02-06-2007
255.4 on 02-01-2007
256.8 on 01-24-2007


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Well, I didn't lose this week, but I didn't GAIN, either, and after eating Valentine candy, that's about as good as I could have hoped for. :shrug: Gotta get back on the wagon and keep rolling this week. I have been walking on my way home from work so I'm getting in a little more exercise. I think that will be paying off eventually.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Didn't lose this week. Been sick. gained a pound. (*,*) Have added more walking. Til next week..keep this in mind.
Let nothing pass the lips that puts weight on the Hips. good thought. . I won't give up. Patsy


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 163* Today I'm in total disbelief and denial. After one of my most diligent weeks, I am up +3 pounds. :shrug: However, on other weight loss journeys, a gain of this proportion with no valid reason has meant that the next weigh-in would show a dramatic loss. I intend to hang in there and believe that this time will be no different. My clothes fit better, and when I lie on my back I'm beginning to be able to feel my pelvic bones..... and that's a good thing. So, uppards and onnards I go and hopefully next week the scale will have gone onnards and downnards! :hobbyhors

BTW, I recently learned that the value of exercise is this: when a dieter loses weight from dieting without exercising, a huge percentage of the weight loss is loss of muscle and that's why when the dieter goes back to eating a "normal" diet the weight gain comes back so easily. Exercising, the article said, builds muscle which boosts the metabolism and burns fat. Muscle helps the person retain and maintain their weight loss. Finally, I've found something to motivate me to exercise! No wonder I've always gained back the weightâI have never exercised as part of the weight loss regimen. 

That being said, I must add that this time I _have been exercising_, at least for about a month now, not for the weight loss program, but so that when spring comes I won't be so sore from working in my garden and doing my outside chores around this place. Plus, it's a pretty good way to stay warm when the temperatures drop..... not that it's been _that_ cold here, but it does save on the heating bill!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Hi, Are there other folks out there that has trouble with their scales getting a consistent weight for the day? I have changed scales because they have changed from 1 minute to the next....and I am looking for a reliable scale I can have confidence in. So What kind do you use that you are happy with? 
ps. I didn't lose any this week. 
Thanks,, :help: Patsy


----------



## dare2b

Re: scales. Oh yeah! My scales are left over from the dark ages. I get on and off them several times in a row when I weigh. Whatever it lands on three times, that's the weight I take as "correct" (notice the quotes). But it does show gain and loss and new scales are on my list âafter about a zillion other things I gotta budget my pennies for.

I went to Wally World recently and looked at scales. They had the Weight Watcher's digital scale there and I really liked the pinpoint accuracy of those when I was going to meetings. What kept me from getting the cadillac of scales on that day? You guessed it, they are expen$ive. In the meantime it's on and off and on and off. And using my clothes to more or less gauge my rate of diminishment (is that a word?). 

I'm keen to see what others are using and recommend, too. And to hear their scale stories. I'm glad you mentioned the problem, cozyhollow-gal. At least now I know I'm not alone in my frustration....


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I have one of those scales that I weigh 3 times on, too, lol! I know they are "lighter" than the MD ofice scales, but as long as they still reflect whether I am gaining or losing, that's close enough for now.

And the good news is.....

*I LOST 2# THIS WEEK!!!!!!* :sing:

Down to a shakey 146#, 7# back off since Jan 1st. And that's after lunch out with my ddil yesterday and a Costco Polish dog for supper (splurge day yesterday). I did have a migraine earier in the week that left me nauseous and totally uninterested in food for 2 days, but that is usually followed by eating enough to more than make up for it, so I'm really happy to see the scales move (and move and move) this week. 

Hehe-diminishment! If it wasn't a word, it is now. I like it!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

way to go!! "manygoatsmore. :dance: 
I hope to report a loss this coming Thursday. I am exercising more. I was sick for a whole week too, and didn't feel like doing anything up til Monday this week. Feeling much better , so I am _"going for it"_ now.  Patsy


----------



## okgoatgal2

sigh.


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 160.* 

At least I'm back to the weight I've been stuck on. I've been quite consistently "good" this week and last week. _And I expect *good* results at any moment!_ Deep breath. Okay, now I'm ready to proceed onwardâand downward! Honestly, the getting stuck is more tiring than the actual losing....


----------



## mamajohnson

well
150 and holding. :flame: 
and I'm hungry.
and I want chocolate :1pig: 
I have PMS
no, MS - it isnt P anymore....  
blah
somebody feel sorry for me! 

goatgal, I am with ya there
*****sigh*****


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

starting weight 185
today-176.5
lost another pd.. that makes me happy.  
Really Slow,, but sure. Like some of you girls, I get really frustrated when I get on a plateau. but I know if I just hang in there and keep doing the things I've been doing to lose weight,, it will start dropping again. ,,,So don't give up girls.  *Think Spring*


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Great job, Patsy! And hang in there, those that are plateauing (is THAT a word?)...I've found that after a plateau, the weight seems to come off FASTER! Keep your chin up and it'll happen.

I lost another pound this week (barely), so I'm down to 145# this week, 8# down from Jan 1st. I think it's coming off a little faster than last year, but I hope I've learned not to let my guard down during the holiday season again. I could have been nearly to my overall goal by now instead of re-losing the same pounds.  Ah, well, live and learn. Eyes on the prize - good health and clothes that fit, lol!

Keep on trying, everyone. We can do it!!!!

edited to add: I looked back through this thread and I am 2 months ahead of where I was last year, and I didn't get below this weight consistantly until Fall!  So, I am pretty happy to see the weight continuing to come off and not be bouncing around as much now. I think I've really learned a lot about nutrition, and what works for me. Treats in moderation, lots of good fresh fruits and vegies, keeping the fiber grams up, and just not eating so much of anything! This forum has been such a great support. Thanks so much to all of you!


----------



## mammabooh

Yee Haw...down another pound finally.

Keep up the good work, Everyone!


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

190!
Yahoo!

Started out around 215-220 in December of 2005. Not been working too hard at this weight loss thing. Dropped below 200 for the first time in years in June of last year.
First time I've seen 190.
I want to get down to at least 175, though 165 wouldn't hurt I guess.


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 161* 

Looks like I'm stuck..... Nowz the time to really bear down, at least that's what I'm taking the "stuckness" as a sign of.....

I'm leaving next week for a few weeks, won't have access to a scale, so it'll be a test while I'm on the road and a revelation when I get back. Good luck to all, and please wish me luck too! :dance:


----------



## mamajohnson

*152!* ack! *I have gained 2 pounds*
:Bawling:


----------



## okgoatgal2

lost 1/2 lb.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Didn't lose anything this week. Feeling bummed out. But am still "in there". What are you gals doing this week? (^_^)


----------



## okgoatgal2

cozy, it's taken me a month to lose that 1/2 lb. that's discouraging.


----------



## okgoatgal2

and in the last week i've lost 2 lbs. go figure. haven't even been to the gym 'cause my back has been hurting. went this am and i'm down 2 lbs from last friday. sigh.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Hi okgoatgal,
Please don't be too discouraged. At least the weight is coming off. From what I have read. the weight that comes off slowly stays off as long as we keep doing the healthy things we decided on.  
I too am losing very slowly. BUT I AM LOSING!!
This week I lost another pd. and haven't lost in a couple weeks. So I am happy to see this loss.I have lost 9 lbs total since I started in 11/06. And that is so slow. But it is happening.! 
So hang in there gal. I am rootin for you! :hobbyhors ,,Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Hi everyone;
lost 1 pd. Yippee! :happy: 
Down to 176 lbs. 
My goal is to lose at least 10 more pds by June. 
What are your goals??  Patsy


----------



## mammabooh

I'm still at 153.5. I started at 169 at the end of October and I'd like to get to 145 pretty soon.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

12/24/05- 207 pounds
11/9/06- 195 pounds!
2/2/07- 194 pounds
3/8/07- 190 pounds (new scale)

*3/15/07- 192.4 pounds*
Ah well. I'll blame it on all the nasty junk food I ate on my drive to and from KS (16 hours).


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I'm afraid to step on the scale! I fell off the wagon again.  I know I'm up at least a couple pounds, but I won't weigh until tomorrow morning as I was up all night last night and I try to weigh after a good night's sleep (so I've had time to process what I've eaten, lol). I am hoping the damage isn't as bad as I fear.......


edited to add: weighed in this morning, and I'm only up 2#, to 147#. It could have been so much worse. :nono: Gotta keep telling myself that nothing tastes as good as thin feels.


----------



## Speciallady

I am now down to 231 from 262 YEAH!!!


----------



## mamajohnson

Speciallady said:


> I am now down to 231 from 262 YEAH!!!


 :dance: wooo hooo!!! way to go!!! :dance: 

I am down 2 pounds today!! Yeah me!! (its not much, but I have been stuck forever!)


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Ugh, I'm up again this week. Went on a 2 day road trip which seemed to involve much eating of junk food. Weighed in this morning at 149#. :Bawling:


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

192 this morning. No change. Better than gaining a lot.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

*Congrats to all you ladies that have lost weight this week. Way to go!!* 
I'm not doing so good. Didn't lose any weight...Hope to do better by next week. I have been sick (feeling awful) this week.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

193.6 ....... Wait a minute, that is going the wrong direction.


----------



## okgoatgal2

didn't even bother to step on the scale. ask when my pants get loose on my waist....


----------



## okgoatgal2

i know it's a day early, but i stepped on the scale at the gym this am and weighed in at 158.25. so i'm down a little, finally.


----------



## Monte Sano

251.8 on 04-04-2007
256.2 on 02-15-2007
254.4 on 02-08-2007
254.8 on 02-06-2007
255.4 on 02-01-2007
256.8 on 01-24-2007


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

First of all, CONGRATS TO ALL YOU LOSERS! you keep me inspired!  
I have not checked in for aprox. 2 weeks. Will see where I am by Thursday.
Anyway..I am holding at 176 lbs. Been sick and not trying real hard to lose. But am not gaining at this point. So that is a blessing. I am sticking to my healthier meals although been snacking on some favorites lately. :nono: 
Been flushing my system with lots of water and it really helps me feel better. Also added cinnamon to my daily diet. Suppose to increase metabolic rate. 
I've noticed my scale fluctuate between 174 and 176 lately. So that is encouraging! Sign of being on my way down again.  Hope to get back on track this week. 
Patsy


----------



## Nancy in Maine

I posted on another thread, I'm back. I don't know if i weighed 125 or 130 a few months ago when I was weighing in every Thursday, but obviously I haven't done well. I'm weighing in again. 

130 this morning. See you next Thursday!


----------



## okgoatgal2

still hanging out at 158. i know i need to eat better.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

No loss. Not doing well. This last 36 lbs just don't want to leave me. Not that I am attached to it. I have urged it to leave over and over.  
Kidding aside. I just can't seem to budge it. So, plan B..soup and teas and exercise. I don't like to do this diet, but it is the one "sure fire" way that works for me. I can lose 3-7 lbs in a week if I stick to it faithfully. So Starting tomorrow. Soup diet for awhile. 
I am thinking that once I get it off It will be easier to control my weight. I set small goals at a time. I want to lose at least 10 or 15 lbs by June. Here's hoping.  Patsy


----------



## mamajohnson

Cozyhollow I know what you mean. I seem to have about 25 pounds very attached to me. So, is that the cabbage soup diet your gonna do? I actually love that soup, but it doesnt seem to get me going. I think I need to get my feet going to get anywhere. I am 148 and holding.... for about 6 months now. :Bawling: Ready to get it moving. When I hit a lull like this before I went and got a diet patch at the local health food store, so I went to get one the other day and the store had closed down!!!!! so... I have no plan B. Guess I need to find one.
I know if I can get that 25 pounds off I wont let it come back, no matter how much it wants to!


----------



## RedEarth

Here is another one of my sporadic check-ins. Since Jan. 31st I lost just over two lbs. So I still want to lose about four. 132.8 LOL, with a 20.6 BMI. Goal is 129 with a BMI of 18 or 19.

I'm picking up again with jogging about every other day. 

Glad to see a bunch of you hanging in there with this. Congratulations!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Hi mommaj,
I see you have the same problem. Some weight just won't take a hint and or take a hike,  , 
I was wondering, perhaps if you take a closer look at 'what' you eat each day and maybe you could "cut" something semi-permanently til you lose the weight and than do wt. maintenance. Maybe you could "cut" a snack completely out or cut the amount of some foods that you eat. I do that too a lot. 
Another plan,(*PLAN C)*  )I have is I diet for 5 or 6 days. One day a week I eat anything I want. You will not gain any weight if you treat yourself for 1 day a week. Of course that won't work for some people. They have harder time getting back on a lighter diet. It works for me. But only when I have gotten determined to lose the wt. 
YES, I am doing the cabbage soup diet. I like it for a couple days than I can hardly stand it. But what helps is that we are allowed lots of veggies 1 day, lots of fruits 1 day, a baked potato and some meat 1 day. And all the soup we want. Drink lots of herb teas or unsweetened juices. I have my soup ready now. I know I will lose more this week if I stick faithfully to the soup diet. Didn't eat hardly anything yesterday. One small meal. I went and weighed myself yesterday (fri.) and dropped 1/2 pound! I weighed myself again this morning and still loss of 1/2 pd. I am estatic!!! :dance: 
So figure out a plan and "go for it"! You can do it!! Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

I was so excited I have to report my weight loss. Cause I haven't lost any for a couple weeks.  Lost 1/2 lb and it is staying off! :happy: 
Started Nov 06..185 lbs
April 07..175 1/2 lbs
Slow, but sure.


----------



## Nancy in Maine

yipee! Down 1 pound! 

129 and counting down ............again :baby04:


----------



## mammabooh

I'm still sittin' here at 153.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Hurray! Lost another pound. 
So I lost 1 1/2 pounds this week. I sure am happy ,,,

-Now 174 1/2 pds. 
Only 34 lbs to my goal
Slow but sure. ..


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Wow! Down another pound. 128. :dance:


----------



## mammabooh

Either my scale is wrong, or I'm a weight-gaining freak. Last week I weighed 153 and today I weighed in at 159.5! I feel the same, so I think my scale is wacky.


----------



## Nancy in Maine

I feel like I could have done better, but I'm down another pound in the past 2 weeks. I'm now at 127.


----------



## RockyGlen

I can tell you how to lose 10 pounds in 1 day....and it will only cost you $20. First, go to Walmart and buy the Taylor electronic, "guaranteed accurate" scale. Weigh yourself. The next morning, move the scale back about a foot and weigh yourself again - voila! You will have lost 10 pounds. Or maybe gained it if your floor tilts the other way. Needless to say, my new scale is getting returned.

If I go with the higher weight, I am at 175 :Bawling: 

ya' think a jelly donut could count as fruit? just kidding


----------



## okgoatgal2

according to the dr scales, i've lost 2 lbs since i was there in oct. :grump:


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I tried to post the other day, but kept getting knocked off line. Dial up is the pits. I'm still hanging around 147# and not making any progress. The way I've been eating, I can't expect anything different. I HAVE to decide that eating is not a recreational activity, and eating does not make me feel better when I'm down. Why is this so hard to do?


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Well shoot! Still 127. But I know why. It was a crazy week and I spent last weekend on the run. Monday we were roofing my brother-in-laws house, which has no facilities. All day I ate coffee, donuts, and for supper on the way home--an ice cream bar I picked up at a gas station. It was a 3 hour drive.

But I'm right back on track now.


----------



## RockyGlen

no loss for me.....


----------



## dare2b

Haven't checked in for several weeks, but will get back in the groove next week. Traveled for seven weeks, gained a pound a week, came home for about a week and a half and lost four or five pounds and am on the road again this week, being a bit more watchful of my diet, but still not right on so am probably putting some of it back on. Sure will be glad to be home to more or less stay so I can stabilize and get back on my feed.... 

Check ya later......


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Still at 127, but I feel thinner....hmmmmmm............maybe next week?


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 165* 

Well I'm back! On the road for eight weeks, almost continually. My net gain, tho, isn't bad, four pounds I think. Good to be back in the saddle!!!

Onward!!! :dance:


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

Just starting (with this forum, only umpteen-thousandth diet!)). Starting weight this time around 256. School is almost out, maybe I can focus and exercise more.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

RockyGlen said:


> I can tell you how to lose 10 pounds in 1 day....and it will only cost you $20. First, go to Walmart and buy the Taylor electronic, "guaranteed accurate" scale. Weigh yourself. The next morning, move the scale back about a foot and weigh yourself again - voila! You will have lost 10 pounds. Or maybe gained it if your floor tilts the other way. Needless to say, my new
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. I have been frustrated with scales for months! I bought 2 new scales, (returning one, should return this one also) It tells me how much I weigh if I put myleft foot on first, (more weight) Than if I put my right foot on first, WALLA! less weight. So according to what I want I just have to put the proper foot on. :grump: Needless to say I am NOT HAPPY with the Guaranteed good Taylor scales. you would think with all the modern technology some company could invent a reasonably priced accurate scale for folks.
> _Has anyone had satisfactory success with any brand of scale priced reasonable? _I thought about getting a Weight Watcher scale but haven't made the move yet. Thanks..Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Haven't checked in for a few weeks. Hanging in about same weight. 176-177 lbs. So gained a pound or so. 
Been away House/pet sitting, and than I twisted my knee and hurt my back at same time. I have been feeling down somewhat. Was going on a Fun and happy trip to visit family in WV but now I won't go. Will have to wait. 
Went to Chiropractor for back,much better. Knee is not better but at least not in excruciating pain now. Have to see Docs again about knee. Seems it is always something. gosh!
Am getting back on "track" again with weight loss program. Won't give up.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I gained 10# by weighing in on the good scale at the MD office - I think I like mine better, lol. However, I'm going to weigh in on a WW scale every other Thurs with my ddil - she's doing WW and I've decided to join her. I'm not going to the meetings, though - too spendy for me and too far to travel from home. I'm checking in with Boot Camp Buddies, using the points calculators on line, and using this site and my ddil for support. I'm finally really serious about losing this weight!

So, I'm going to post my real weight, not the one I thought I was at. :Bawling: This is not easy for me. On the WW scale yesterday morning, I was at <gulp> 157.1 (on the home scale it's 148#). This is the heaviest I've ever been - even pregnant, I think. I'm supposed to be at 125# for a small framed woman of my age and height. I need to lose 32.1#. 

~Mary
Starting weight:157.1#
Goal weight: 125#

edited because I thought I was 157.2, but ddil says she wrote it down and it was 157.1# Who am I to argue?  :shrug:


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Okay, rather than weighing only every other week, I decided to weigh on Thursday, Monday, Saturday, Thursday over the course of 2 weeks. That meant I weighed in yesterday. 

Wow, I lost 3.5# in 4 days! I was shocked to the point of disbelief when I saw the number. :dance: :sing: I hope this isn't a fluke. Very cool to actually see a loss. I think maybe WW is working - cautiously optimistic here...


----------



## Nancy in Maine

STILL 127!!! 

Next week I'll have a loss for sure!


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 165
Goal: 135*

Getting back into the groove here, excercised only once last week so still am working on that part. Man, self-discipline is a slippery critter lately, but persistence will win the day. I mean what else do I have to do in my life that's more important than getting and staying healthy? On good health just about everything else depends. _And I am worth the effort!_ 

And that's my final answer. Period.

Onward! :dance:


----------



## 4Hmomwyo

Still 256, but on the plus side no gain! And I have an accountability partner now--I'm super excited!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

weigh in at 174.5 this am. Having hard time getting lower. I am eating healthier. I think Gluten and other ingredients are sneaking into my diet too much. Must check ingredients closer. I am cooking my meals a lot more. No breads, and rarely eat pasta. I am getting whole foods. My treats are carefully chosen although I do eat some ice cream now and than. I hate to cut it out 100%. in the summer. 
By all good reasoning my weight should be coming off monthly. I will have to do some Super Sleuthing and solve the mystery.  You girls are doing so good. dare2b ..you are doing a great job and I like your determination. Very encouraging! ,,,see you all next week.....Patsy


----------



## LilyFestre

Good Morning!

I started changing my eating habits 2 weeks ago. So far I'm down 7.6 pounds. *HAPPY DANCE*

Lily


----------



## Nancy in Maine

yay and hooray for you!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Broke down and bought my own WW scale so I could weigh in at home, and weighed this morning - I've lost another 1.5# in the last week. I'll weigh on Thurday and get back to weekly weigh-ins on Thursdays. I'm down 5# in 11 days. I was kind of hoping for more than 1.5# this week, but I'll take it!

And I have an accountability partner to help keep me on track! This is very cool.


----------



## tn_junk

Weight today 312.2. Started a food/feelings diary yesterday. Targets as far as food goes is 1200-1500 calories, less than 50 grams fat, less that 200 grams carbs, more than 50 grams protein per day. At present I am losing about 1 lb per week without actually counting, so this should increase it to approx. 2 lb per week, or at least maintain the 1 lb.
Also plan on walking a minimum of 1 mile per day, increasing to 15 miles per week eventually.
Wish me well, this is gonna be tough.

galump


----------



## Nancy in Maine

I lost 2 pounds last week!!! I'm down to 125! My accountability partner is awesome, thanks Modineg44! 

Good luck to you, galump! Sounds like you've got a great plan and are going about this in the most sensible way. As for the exercise, you'll be amazed a year from now how far you've come, and I don't mean how many actual miles, I mean you'll be able to do so much more a year from now than you can do at present. It'll just get better and better for you. Hard work, yes--but worth every bit of effort. Keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 162*

Goal: ~137

W00T!!! Down 3#. At last being diligent pays off! Gonna go burn a few more calories with my happy dance! 

Looks like others have done well this week too..... Congrats All!!! :dance:

_Edited to add:_ I just wanted to share some changes I've made in my routine: exercise, grape juice, naps. 

Exercise: I've changed my exercise routine from a few minutes here and there to two or three 20-25min sessions per week. 

Grape juice: I drink 4oz of grape juice before each meal. (WWatchers=2pts). I heard that this will help the pounds come off and thought it was worth a try.

Naps: Yes, naps. I couldn't do this when I worked and had kiddos, but now that I'm retired and my kids are grown and gone, I lie down for 20min just about every afternoon between 1pm and 3pm for a "power nap." I don't think I actually go to sleep, but mainly lie on the bed without moving, keep my eyes closed, and focus on relaxing each area of muscles (including my forehead muscles and the little muscles around my eyes), then relaxing each part of my body, right down to the cellular level. When thoughts arise, I encase them in a bubble and release them to the air. Etc. I set an alarm, just in case I do fall asleep. This is a *stress-reducing* exercise I read about in an AARP magazine article on reducing visceral (belly) fat. It has something to do with *cortisol,* a stress hormone recently shown in studies to be linked to the retention of belly fat. I am a prime example of this effect. BTW, I sleep better at night these days too, even tho I thought the naps might cause the opposite effect. 

These changes in my routine were incorporated one by one. The exercise first, then the grape juice, then the naps. I tend to do better with changing my habits when I don't try to change everything at once.


----------



## QuiltingLady2

I just started on WW last week....again. This time I'm really doing it and not playing at it! It works for me the scale says I've lost 4lbs this week. 

Started at 191
Goal 140
Lost 4lbs (week 1)

I've also included step counting. My goal is 10,000. Not there yet. But, I have been over 5,000 steps each day this week.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Weighed in this morning and I'm down to 150.3# That's total lost of 6.8# in 3 weeks. WW Flex is working for me. :dance: I'm headed for 125#, one point at a time!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

manygoatsnmore said:


> Weighed in this morning and I'm down to 150.3# That's total lost of 6.8# in 3 weeks. WW Flex is working for me. :dance: I'm headed for 125#, one point at a time!


GO GIRL!!! :hobbyhors

I didn't do good this week, but ALL you ladies sure inspire me  and help me to continue working towards my goals..Keep up the good work! Patsy


----------



## Monte Sano

253.2 on 06-10-2007
251.8 on 04-04-2007
256.2 on 02-15-2007
254.4 on 02-08-2007
254.8 on 02-06-2007
255.4 on 02-01-2007
256.8 on 01-24-2007


----------



## dare2b

Hang in there MonteSano!


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Gosh darn it! All that joy at losing 2 pounds.....now I'm back up to 129! (crap and other choice words!) I know that I've done pretty well, so I'll hang in there and it should come back off eventually. Maybe some of it was water gain? Maybe some of it was water loss in the first place? I don't know........


----------



## tn_junk

312.2. The food diary tells the story. I haven't done well this week. 
At least there was no gain. 
New job with screwy hours. Haven't yet made the way to get back to walking 8-10 miles a week. That will be this weeks goal.

galump


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight:162* 

Sigh. At least no gain. Maybe I'm still absorbing last week's loss.


----------



## QuiltingLady2

Oh, I forgot it was weigh-in this morning. I'll wait till tomorrow to post my loss. Yes, I think I feel a loss coming on! Whoohoo! 

Lots and lots of walking and counting points. 

Good job to all of you. Keep up the fight.


edited to add - Weighed this morning. 

191 now 186 this am. 5lb loss! :dance:


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I'm down a little more this week, only 0.7 of a pound, but I figure that's a tenth of a pound a day, lol! Best of all, I'm below 150# again. 149.4# yesterday. Total lost so far, 7.7#. I know that I ate more and exercised less in the last week than I did before, and it showed up as slowed weight loss. I'm back to exercising more and not eating all my Flex points - hoping to see a bigger loss this coming week! Summer's here, and I want to look good in shorts.

Hang in there Nancy, Monsanto, and Cozy! Don't give up just because the scale doesn't show a loss this week. Sometimes it takes time for our bodies to show an accurate tally of what we are doing, and sometimes it takes a little time (and the scale bouncing around a little) before our bodies adjust to a new, lower weight.

A special message to my accountability buddy...how are ya doing? Thinking of you, and I'll send you an e-mail!


----------



## Nancy in Maine

happy summer everyone! no loss this week, but staying at 126.


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight:162* 

No gain. I'll take it! Onward thru the schlog!!! :dance:


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

dare2b, keep up the good work. You are doing good! Your determination inspires me.  
I injured my left knee in May and now am not able to do my "walking" exercises. Nor my stretches on the left leg. So haven't been able to progress with weight loss. Eating healthy simply isn't enough for me. I have to exercise to lose weight. Sooo, am waiting for the Lake to warm up some more so I can start a daily swim. I know that will be a good exercise and easy on the body. 
I would go to a pool, but no local pool close by. Meantime, I am really bummed out! But not giving up...


----------



## Monte Sano

251.6 on 06-25-2007
253.2 on 06-10-2007
251.8 on 04-04-2007
256.2 on 02-15-2007
254.4 on 02-08-2007
254.8 on 02-06-2007
255.4 on 02-01-2007
256.8 on 01-24-2007


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Forgot to post last week - been very busy! Last weigh in was 146.0# - down 11.1# in a month. WW is really working for me. I'm convinced it's the combo of the point counting and the exercise that is making the difference. Only 21# to my goal - over 1/3 of the way there.

Good job, Monte Sano!


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 165* @#%*!
I am so aggravated I could spit. I had company last week. We made homemade ice cream, enough for us to each have a *1 cup serving*. While she was here I also ate *one* @#%*! Snickers bar. I didn't count points while she was here. She stayed 3 days and left on Sunday. I have not indulged in any @#%*! thing since she left but I haven't counted points either. _I have gained 3 pounds!_ :flame:

It totally aggravates me [please fill in with stronger language!] :flame: that I apparently have to MONITOR EVERY @#%*! BITE I TAKE :flame: in order to lose or maintain weight. I am @#%*! tired of it and it drives me nuts!!! :flame:

Why why why why why??????? Even if I knew WHY I'd still have to do it!!! :flame: 

I feel like a slave to my @#%*! scale. I'd like to throw that sucker to the next galaxy! :flame: 

I feel like a slave to my big fat @#%*! belly!!! I am so mad!!! :flame: I'd like to throw my BODY to the next galaxy!!! :flame: 

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH! :flame: 

_ok. I know it's only wednesday, but this is it for me this week. see y'all next week. keep up the good work. thanks for listening._ :angel:


----------



## Nancy in Maine

I hope you're feeling better today, dare2b. We all get frustrated and feel just like you described. It is hard to lose weight. What gets me is my 17 year old daughter. She gains 5 pounds and it seems like all she has to do is think about dieting and the pounds fall off her so easily. She drops 5 pounds in one week with no effort. 

I'm still at 126.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Well, I'm just hanging in same weight range. ( 173- 175 #) My body wants to maintain this weight so,, we are fighting about it. Sometimes I just am so discouraged I don't want to report in, but I also want to support all you folks that are trying and struggling so hard. And I know I am not alone. So keep up the fight and don't give up! .  ..Patsy


----------



## Nancy in Maine

125!!!!!!! Lost a pound.


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 162* 

Back down, good. Tired of the roller coaster.....


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

I weighed myself this a.m. and WOW! I was really pleasantly surprised! Down to 172.5 . Lowest I have been in years. 
November 2006 started: 185 lbs
July 2007: 172.5
Slow, but it's coming off. :hobbyhors 
Where is everybody? 
You girls have been alone for a little while on the weigh in. 
I injured my knee bad in May and it took awhile before I could walk good enough to feel half-way normal. Exercise (walking, etc) was out of the question for awhile. I got really down. But for the last week or so I have been walking more, not at a pace that I am pleased with but at least walking. So I walk little walks 2 or 3 times a day. Now that the Lake here where I live has warmed up enough I go swimming. That is much easier on my knee and whole body. So getting exercise in and I feel so much better emotionally and physically. But my knee isn't going to get better, Doc is wanting me to have surgery and pushing a Knee replacement, (which I won't even consider at this point. I am not that bad! for now.
You girls keep up the good work. We are in this together.


----------



## okgoatgal2

lost 1 lb.


----------



## Nancy in Maine

cozyhollow-gal said:


> I weighed myself this a.m. and WOW! I was really pleasantly surprised! Down to 172.5 . Lowest I have been in years.
> November 2006 started: 185 lbs
> July 2007: 172.5
> Slow, but it's coming off. :hobbyhors





okgoatgal2 said:


> lost 1 lb.


Yay to both of you! :dance:


----------



## Nancy in Maine

dare2b said:


> *Today's weight: 162*
> 
> Back down, good. Tired of the roller coaster.....



And Yay to you! :dance:


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Thanks Nancy,  and congrats to you! What is your goal? 
My goal is 140 lbs or less. . I will be soooo happy when I reach it. 
My reward is ..I am going to buy myself a little black dress.  and a new bathing suit.


----------



## Nancy in Maine

My goal is 115, or enough muscle added to my body to get rid of this blobby belly! I seem to be giving this a half hearted go. But I just realized a couple of days ago that since April I've lost 5 pounds, so at least it is coming off, albeit pretty slowly. Yes, I'd love to look great in my bathing suit too! My reward is just to feel good about myselfand to like the way I look with or without clothes. :0) It looks like you're averaging a loss of a couple of pounds a month. That's not too bad. You'll get there!


----------



## Nancy in Maine

back up to 126 this morning, but I'm not surprised after the way I've been eating this past week.


----------



## mammabooh

Wow...it's been a long time since I posted on here. I'm down to 154.5, but, sheesh, I've been stuck here for a LONG time. I keep wavering up and down a couple of pounds and it is maddening. We're leaving today to go camping, so I'll probably pack on 5 pounds in a few days. It's hard to eat lots of protein and not many carbs when you're out on a boat all day. Maybe I will just keep a pocketfull of meat with me...yuck!

I'm leaving for Wisconsin two weeks from today to show my jewelry at a festival and I'd sure like to be down a few pounds by then.

Sorry I'm such a whiner today!!!!!


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Mammabooh--good to see you! Your comment about keeping a pocket full of meat made me think of jerky! Hangi n there, the weight will come off if you keep plugging away at it.


----------



## dare2b

*Today's weight: 161*

Down 1 pound from last week.


----------



## okgoatgal2

down 2 lbs


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

up a 1/2 pound. gosh!
Mamaboo, I know where you are coming from. Wavering between 1 or 2 pds all the time. Gets frustrating but it will come down permanently, just don't give up.  Have a great time on your trips. Keep safe.... Patsy


----------



## dare2b

165. Erk.


----------



## rufus

Yesterday 255 down from a start of 292. I am not sure what my goal is, I will know it when I get there. Most definately want to get rid of the belly and man boobs :grit:. I have been riding my bike to work which is around eight mile round trip and taking 30+ mile trips on the weekend.


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Back down to 125 this morning.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Just haven't been on line much - busy getting ready for a home appraisal (re-fi), and it's fair time. Weighed in at 143.3 early this morning, and just went back an re-weighed (okay, I'm a little anal about the scale, lol), and I'm down to 142.8!!!!! Haven't seen that weight in a while. I'm down 14.3# from my high weight, and nearly halfway to my goal! :sing: :dance:


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

rufus said:


> Yesterday 255 down from a start of 292. I am not sure what my goal is, I will know it when I get there. Most definately want to get rid of the belly and man boobs :grit:. I have been riding my bike to work which is around eight mile round trip and taking 30+ mile trips on the weekend.


Way to Go! rufus*** You will make it happen just as you want. Keep up the good work.  ..Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Good for you!!! manygoatsmore, 
very inspiring! 
No loss for me. still rocking back and forth within 1-2 lbs. One of these days! :shrug: 

Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Where is everyone?  Friday 27/07
No change for me in weight loss but I am toning up my body. Doing a lot of exercises, and more swimming. So I can see good, gradual changes. Feeling good too. 
Hope to see you all soon on the board. .  .Patsy


----------



## Nancy in Maine

I didn't bother to even weigh myself this week. My daughter is visiting, I'm having my period, .......I'll be back next Thursday to report. :0)


----------



## mamajohnson

Well, I am soo very stuck at 150 it is unreal. I think I have been there for a year now. (or at least it seems like it.) :Bawling: 
Guess I need to make some huge changes in my life. Gotta get off that last 25-30 pounds. :help:


----------



## Monte Sano

253.0 on 07-31-2007
251.6 on 06-25-2007
253.2 on 06-10-2007
251.8 on 04-04-2007
256.2 on 02-15-2007
254.4 on 02-08-2007
254.8 on 02-06-2007
255.4 on 02-01-2007
256.8 on 01-24-2007


----------



## Nancy in Maine

124! I lost another pound--no idea how that happened, but yay!


----------



## Monte Sano

250.8 on 08-02-2007 <- my bday
253.0 on 07-31-2007
251.6 on 06-25-2007
253.2 on 06-10-2007
251.8 on 04-04-2007
256.2 on 02-15-2007
254.4 on 02-08-2007
254.8 on 02-06-2007
255.4 on 02-01-2007
256.8 on 01-24-2007


----------



## Willowynd

136 on 7/26- today 131 Yeah!

  

Height- 5'1 and a half (don't forget that half inch!)
BMI-24.7
Target HR- 99-153


----------



## okgoatgal2

i've lost another pound, i think....at any rate, i'm not gaining....my scale isn't accurate at all.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

No loss this week either. I don't think, My scale is one that changes it's mind on the 1/2 hour. I want to throw it over the Hill but I paid too much for it. I am going to try another scale one of these days. Maybe a Sunbeam? hmmmm
Anyway  I am doing stretches and exercises. Toning up better. I actually see my waist and am seeing bones that I forgot I had..  ...Patsy


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Happy Belated Birthday! :bouncy: 




Monte Sano said:


> 250.8 on 08-02-2007 <- my bday
> 253.0 on 07-31-2007
> 251.6 on 06-25-2007
> 253.2 on 06-10-2007
> 251.8 on 04-04-2007
> 256.2 on 02-15-2007
> 254.4 on 02-08-2007
> 254.8 on 02-06-2007
> 255.4 on 02-01-2007
> 256.8 on 01-24-2007


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Back up to 126 again! But man do I feel bloated! I've been eating lots and lots of fiber this past week. Wonder if that could have anything to do with it?


----------



## Willowynd

I didn;t go up or down- at least I am maintaining.


Height- 5'1 and a half (don't forget that half inch!)
BMI-25
Target HR- 99-153
Bust-36.5
Waist-27.5
Hip-36
Thigh-22.25
Calf-14.75


----------



## Monte Sano

249.2 on 08-09-2007 <- I finally made to the 240s
250.8 on 08-02-2007 
253.0 on 07-31-2007
251.6 on 06-25-2007
253.2 on 06-10-2007
251.8 on 04-04-2007
256.2 on 02-15-2007
254.4 on 02-08-2007
254.8 on 02-06-2007
255.4 on 02-01-2007
256.8 on 01-24-2007


----------



## okgoatgal2

i think i'm down another pound.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Nancy in Maine said:


> Back up to 126 again! But man do I feel bloated! I've been eating lots and lots of fiber this past week. Wonder if that could have anything to do with it?


Yes, fiber does do that. Every time I took Fiber, I got bloated, felt awful! Fiber is so important, so I didn't stop taking it, just cut back on the amount I take. It has helped.  
Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

I think I am down 1 pd. Still having trouble with my scale. Down 1 minute and 2 minutes later up a pound or 2. Gosh! 
*Any suggestions on what Brand of scales works good*?? :help: I would think a scale put out by Weight Watchers would be reliable. Has anyone got one and is happy with it?  
Thanks, Patsy


----------



## Monte Sano

248.0 9n 08-14-2007
249.2 on 08-09-2007 
250.8 on 08-02-2007 
253.0 on 07-31-2007
251.6 on 06-25-2007
253.2 on 06-10-2007
251.8 on 04-04-2007
256.2 on 02-15-2007
254.4 on 02-08-2007
254.8 on 02-06-2007
255.4 on 02-01-2007
256.8 on 01-24-2007


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Great progress, Monte Sano!!


----------



## Ruby

Nancy in Maine said:


> Back up to 126 again! But man do I feel bloated! I've been eating lots and lots of fiber this past week. Wonder if that could have anything to do with it?


Make sure you drink lots of water along with the fiber. Helps keep it moving.


----------



## Willowynd

Lost 1 lb. and that is probably water as I have not lost anything on the tape measure. Going to try the Body makeover next- not seeing the results I expected with SB.

Willow

http://www.3fatchicks.net/img/purpvineb

ar/slider-but5/lb/0/22/7/.png
Height- 5'1 and a half (don't forget that half inch!)
BMI-25
Target HR- 99-153
Bust-36.5
Waist-27.5
Hip-36
Thigh-22.25
Calf-14.75


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Back to 125. Not a loss really.


----------



## Monte Sano

248.2 on 08-16-2007
248.0 on 08-14-2007
249.2 on 08-09-2007
250.8 on 08-02-2007
253.0 on 07-31-2007
251.6 on 06-25-2007
253.2 on 06-10-2007
251.8 on 04-04-2007
256.2 on 02-15-2007
254.4 on 02-08-2007
254.8 on 02-06-2007
255.4 on 02-01-2007
256.8 on 01-24-2007


----------



## HomesteadBaker

Mondays are my program weigh-in days, but I will also weigh in on Thursdays to post here. I first weighed in on 8/3 but didn't start the program until 8/6.

I am down 2# since Monday (8/14), for a total of 8# lost to date (since 8/3).

67 more to go...
Kitty


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Haven't been doing so well the last month - ended up falling off the wagon, so to speak, and gained back about 4#, then lost most of it over the last few days when I got back to eating right again. This morning I was at 143.5, so I'm nearly back where I was a month ago. Just think where I could have been if I hadn't binged and eaten all that junk!!! Could have been down into the 130's, I bet. Oh, well, that's the past, and I can only go on from here. I am working on getting under 142.1 for 15# lost, and then back below 140# by Friday's weigh-in. 

coxyhollow and others, I have a WW scale that weighs to the closest tenth of a pound, and I love it. It's accurate, as in if I weigh 3 times in a row, it gives me the same weight every time! My old scale didn't come close to doing that. It's a little pricey - I think I paid more than $40 for it, but it was a good investment in ME!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

manygoatsnmore ,,,I can relate to that. I haven't been losing weight like I should be. I just kind of stopped checking in, but I keep picking up myself and try again. One of my problems in the Hot weather is loving Milkshakes and ice cream. So I give in now and than. oh well. 
After yo-yoing I did lose another 1/2 pound this week. So feel better about that. I am consistantly doing stretches and some lite weight lifting. It has helped me tone up and feel better. Walking as much as I can. ( have a bum knee, serious problems) Keeping busy working part time. 
Thanks for the info on the WW scale. I had been thinking and wondering about their scales. So when I can afford it I will treat myself to one. (*_*) It will be worth it. 
Down to 172 1/2 pounds.
Was 185 when I started.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

Gee, it's quiet in here....

I am down another 2# since last Thursday, for a total of -10# since 8/3. Only 65 more to go... :walk: 

Kitty


----------



## Willowynd

I weighted myself this morning and was shocked! 2 lbs lost!


----------



## RedEarth

Four stressful months since my last post, and eight pounds gained, so I'd better get busy. I'm at 141 and 22.8 body mass or whatever. My original goal was to get down to 129 with a BMI of 18 or 19. That is still my ultimate goal, if I can fit in enough time to train for a marathon again. I might be unable, though, due to taking on a full time job and trying to keep my part time one as well, so we'll see. My goal for now is to lose ten. I'm going to be mindful of the food I eat and get back into at least three runs a week.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

Willowynd said:


> I weighted myself this morning and was shocked! 2 lbs lost!


Are you still doing the SB diet, or the Body Makeover? 

Either way, congrats on the minus 2#!!!

Kitty


----------



## Willowynd

Actually neither- I have just been making sure I eat plenty of veggies, limiting my carbs and trying like heck to eat at least 4 times a day- with a goal of 5 and switched to green tea instead of regular iced tea- still not finding myself drinking much water but think the green tea is a good sub- correct me if wrong. 
I do feel I need a lifetime plan to follow though and will try the Body Makeover when things settle down (pups are born and through first 3 days) and I get my computer back up and running. It has been shutting off for no reason. Son is formatting it now and reinstalling windows. I may need you to resend me the info though- I asked him to save my emails- but not sure if he saved the right ones (I had a backup of last years on there too). I'll let you know when I am back up and running.
As a side note I was bad tonight- I ate 2 pieces of pizza- though I did get it with grilled chicken, pineapple and green peppers- so not too too bad I guess...should have gone with thin crust though.

Willow


----------



## HomesteadBaker

Willowynd said:


> Actually neither- I have just been making sure I eat plenty of veggies, limiting my carbs and trying like heck to eat at least 4 times a day- with a goal of 5 and switched to green tea instead of regular iced tea- still not finding myself drinking much water but think the green tea is a good sub- correct me if wrong.
> I do feel I need a lifetime plan to follow though and will try the Body Makeover when things settle down (pups are born and through first 3 days) and I get my computer back up and running. It has been shutting off for no reason. Son is formatting it now and reinstalling windows. I may need you to resend me the info though- I asked him to save my emails- but not sure if he saved the right ones (I had a backup of last years on there too). I'll let you know when I am back up and running.
> As a side note I was bad tonight- I ate 2 pieces of pizza- though I did get it with grilled chicken, pineapple and green peppers- so not too too bad I guess...should have gone with thin crust though.
> 
> Willow


I let myself "splurge" one day a week (within reason, of course) if I feel the need. I think it helps to do that.

Green tea is good as long as you don't use sugar in it. If I need a sweet taste in something, like my oatmeal, I use a tiny bit of Equal.

Resending the emails is no problem at all, just let me know if you need them.

Kitty


----------



## HomesteadBaker

Ok... for today's weigh-in I am down another 3# from last Thursday. Total so far is - 13#. :dance: 

Kitty


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

HomesteadBaker said:


> Green tea is good as long as you don't use sugar in it. If I need a sweet taste in something, like my oatmeal, I use a tiny bit of Equal.
> Kitty


Hi Homesteadbaker,
Just a note on equal and what it is made with. Have you researched ASPARTAME? I did some research and found It is a highly dangerous chemical and causes many illnesses. Usually subtle since most people don't connect the dots to Equal with ASPARTAME. I thought maybe you and others would like to know my story. 
*MY STORY:*
Personally, ASPARTAME caused me serous heart problems, (Arrhythmia) My arrhythmia was excessively fast and very dangerous. It sent me to the ER many times. I had no idea what was causing it. I was put through all kinds of test. (doctors couldn't pinpoint the cause because I have a healthy heart. I was put on heart medicine and took it for over a year. One day visiting a new medical Nurse Practitioner I found out I needed to get off that med. So I did. Later, by chance one day, I was listening to the radio and a Doctor was on a talk show, bringing out information on ASPARTAME. Needless to say I was very surprised  at what he said because I was a regular user of Equal and a few other products with ASPARTAME in it. He told of heart problems caused by it and other illnesses. So I immediately stopped using it, it sure did help me.. I stopped going to the ER and no longer lived in fear. Since than, I carefully examine foods and drinks to see if it is in it. It is in a amazing amount of products. I am a very grateful person to that doctor for exposing the risk of ASPARTAME. 
So I decided to share what I know about it and encourage others to research and see for themselves. Don't take my word for it, do research and you will find a lot of information on it. 
Just go to Google and type in "Aspartame, side affects" or health risk. Concerned,,Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

I lost another pound, coming down slow but sure.  
was 185 lbs.
now 171.5 lbs.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

cozyhollow-gal said:


> Hi Homesteadbaker,
> Just a note on equal and what it is made with. Have you researched ASPARTAME? I did some research and found It is a highly dangerous chemical and causes many illnesses. Usually subtle since most people don't connect the dots to Equal with ASPARTAME. I thought maybe you and others would like to know my story.
> *MY STORY:*
> Personally, ASPARTAME caused me serous heart problems, (Arrhythmia) My arrhythmia was excessively fast and very dangerous. It sent me to the ER many times. I had no idea what was causing it. I was put through all kinds of test. (doctors couldn't pinpoint the cause because I have a healthy heart. I was put on heart medicine and took it for over a year. One day visiting a new medical Nurse Practitioner I found out I needed to get off that med. So I did. Later, by chance one day, I was listening to the radio and a Doctor was on a talk show, bringing out information on ASPARTAME. Needless to say I was very surprised  at what he said because I was a regular user of Equal and a few other products with ASPARTAME in it. He told of heart problems caused by it and other illnesses. So I immediately stopped using it, it sure did help me.. I stopped going to the ER and no longer lived in fear. Since than, I carefully examine foods and drinks to see if it is in it. It is in a amazing amount of products. I am a very grateful person to that doctor for exposing the risk of ASPARTAME.
> So I decided to share what I know about it and encourage others to research and see for themselves. Don't take my word for it, do research and you will find a lot of information on it.
> Just go to Google and type in "Aspartame, side affects" or health risk. Concerned,,Patsy


Patsy, thanks for the heads-up. I always thought Equal was the lesser of 2 evils... guess that's what the company wanted everyone to think. I already throw an irregular heartbeat every so often according to the EKG recorded last month, so I don't need more of that! I think I will go back to using sugar and honey, for the piddley little amount I use in anything.

What are some aspartame-containing products that would surprise everyone?

Thanks again.
Kitty

P.S. One pound lost is one less left to lose!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Hi Kitty,
If you go to Google and type in "aspartame, foods it is in" --than click search. Many sites come up that tell all the foods it is in, it is a world-wide product, so you can imagine the millions of people that are sick because of using it. Maybe worse. Scary!
I went to the fourth website given and it gives a lot of information on many foods Aspartame is in. I hope this helps. Patsy


----------



## HomesteadBaker

No loss this week, still at -13#. 

62 to go.... :walk: 

Kitty


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Still wobbling around 141-143# - a little bit of a loss, anyway. I managed to make it to my 15# loss goal, but haven't stayed below it. I'm pleased with the way my clothes are fitting, though. I'm in some pants that were way too tight at the beginning of summer.  Really hoping to weigh in tomorrow and be under 141.6 again, then lose another 2# before going on vacation next week. I want to get back into the 130's so I can stop thinking 140-something, lol!

Thankfully, I don't seem to have any bad reactions to aspartame or Splenda (which I call Spenda  ), as I drink a lot of the Crystal Light (Wal-Mart's version of it). It really has helped me feel like I'm still getting my sweets, which helps me keep from eating as much. Eventually, I'll taper off on it, but for now, it is helping me maintain/lose weight.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Down another 1/2 pound. Losing it and happy!  
started Nov. 06
185 lbs
171 lbs now
goal is to get down to 140 lbs. Than maintain. It has been so difficult for me but won't give up. This thread has kept me going and given me inspiration. :walk: 
Thanks,  Patsy


----------



## Nancy in Maine

I'm getting back on track.......back down to 124.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

Down 1# more since last Thursday...... 61 to go. :walk: 

To all who are still continuing the journey :clap: :clap: for you.

Kitty


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

HomesteadBaker said:


> Down 1# more since last Thursday...... 61 to go. :walk:
> 
> To all who are still continuing the journey :clap: :clap: for you.
> 
> Kitty


Just want to commend you on your determination and continued weight loss. No matter how small a loss it is that much closer to your goal. Also, thank you for the encouragement.  I too am losing very slowly, but still in there to win. I have 40 lbs. to go. Never give up.. :walk:


----------



## Nancy in Maine

123!


----------



## Speciallady

I started at 262 I am now at 219. YEAH still have quite a ways to go but getting there.


----------



## mammabooh

Speciallady said:


> I started at 262 I am now at 219. YEAH still have quite a ways to go but getting there.


Hoorah...you've returned! It's nice to see you back. Congrats on the weight loss.


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Ooops, 124 again!


----------



## mare

1# down, its a start, i am just happy i made it thru the first week.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

Down 1# more..... 60 to go. :walk: 

Kitty


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Hi Folks, 
I am into 160s. hurray!!!..losing slow but sure. Sure has taken me a long time, but as long as I am losing, be it ever so humble..I am happy.  
Started 185 lbs
Now 169 and 3/4 pds.

:hobbyhors


----------



## HomesteadBaker

cozyhollow-gal said:


> Hi Folks,
> I am into 160s. hurray!!!..losing slow but sure. Sure has taken me a long time, but as long as I am losing, be it ever so humble..I am happy.
> Started 185 lbs
> Now 169 and 3/4 pds.
> 
> :hobbyhors


WooHoo!!!!! Congrats! :walk: 

Kitty


----------



## mare

down two pounds


----------



## manygoatsnmore

143.9# (I think) last Friday, then down to 141.9 on Monday, and back up to 143.6 this morning. Seems like I'm always lower midway through the week and back up on weigh in day - maybe I ought to switch my day, lol.  I'm just thrilled that I made it through 2 weeks of vacation (and eating more than I usually do) without gaining a bunch of weight. Guess all the walking sightseeing helped. Still stuck in the 140's though....I really want to see 130-somthing again! 

Congrats to mare, cozyhollow-gal, speciallady, HomesteadBaker, and others that are seeing weight coming off. Slow and steady to keep it off long term is the way to go. Keep up the good work! :clap:


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

manygoatsnmore,,thanks for the congrats. (*_*) You too have done well. Staying in the 140's. I look forward to when I am in the 140's....Keep up the good work.-- Patsy


----------



## mare

thanks manygoatsnmore. i agree with cozyhollow-gal. i also think it is an accomplishment to go on vacation and not gain a bunch of weight---ya did good!!!


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

I had been down to 195...then went back upt to 205.
I am at 200 today......lol


----------



## mare

dosthouhavemilk said:


> I had been down to 195...then went back upt to 205.
> I am at 200 today......lol


well you are going in the right direction anyways


----------



## mare

down 3#'s


----------



## nomad7inwi

First time posting on Weight Loss Forum. I was 180 last week. 175 this week. Looking to lose 15 more pounds, although according to the "charts" I should be 150.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Thanks, everybody. I was really surprised to step on the scale and find out I hadn't gained 5-10# after vacation, lol! Now I've been home a few weeks and I still haven't lost an ounce! I'm at 144.0 this morning. I'm craving salads, though, so I'm hoping to see the scale move pretty soon. :shrug:

Welcome, *nomad*! Glad to have you join us and congrats on the weight loss this week. Good job, too, *mare*, down 3# - WOW! *Roseanna*, heading back down is a good thing!  Keep going, everyone! Let's have a great week this week.


----------



## mare

down 1#


----------



## okgoatgal2

wow, so glad to see so many losing. i'm still hanging in there at 157-158.


----------



## Nancy in Maine

I can't believe it! I was so good and didn't lose! Oh well, next week it's GOT to show up. So that leaves me at 124.


----------



## mare

hang in there nancy and ok. how much more do you guys need to lose? cant be too much. i have to lose 89#s. its alot and i hate the fact that it isnt just dropping off like it used to. i guess that what happens when ya get old. haha


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Hi Mare. Thanks for the encouragement. I've been trying to lose 10-20 pounds (10 right now) for the past few years. I get the gumption to go for it and something like this will throw me off track. But I'm going to hang in there as you say because it's just stupid to give up. I know what you mean about it being harder to lose as you get older. I've heard that the fewer pounds left to lose the harder it is--maybe because my caloric intake is already so low it's hard to cut back much more? I don't know. 

What is your strategy for losing those 89 pounds, Mare? I have to count calories and exercise. It's the only thing that seems to work for me. 

Good luck!


----------



## mare

hi Nancy==i used to belong to weight watchers but it got too spendy w/gas and the weekly fee but it worked. so i still have my materials from when i belonged so i am just following it on my own. i have a bowflex that i just started using again, it is hard to keep up with it but i am making a effort to just do it. i have only lost about 7-8#s so far but i actually had some one tell me today that my but looked smaller. i do feel alot better also cuz i am eating better and i seem to have more energy==i walk alot of steps at work and i dont seem to be so winded--i cant wait to see how it goes as i lose the weight. Thanks for asking. i also think it is better to lose weight slowly especially if you only have ten-twenty pounds (you lucky thing). and i have heard it is harder with just a little bit to go and you might be gaining weight if you are adding muscles. just dont get discouraged==you can do it.


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Good news! I lost that pound! When I stepped on the scale this morning it said 123!


----------



## mare

good for you Nancy.


----------



## Nancy in Maine

mare said:


> hi Nancy==i used to belong to weight watchers but it got too spendy w/gas and the weekly fee but it worked. so i still have my materials from when i belonged so i am just following it on my own. i have a bowflex that i just started using again, it is hard to keep up with it but i am making a effort to just do it. i have only lost about 7-8#s so far but i actually had some one tell me today that my but looked smaller. i do feel alot better also cuz i am eating better and i seem to have more energy==i walk alot of steps at work and i dont seem to be so winded--i cant wait to see how it goes as i lose the weight. Thanks for asking. i also think it is better to lose weight slowly especially if you only have ten-twenty pounds (you lucky thing). and i have heard it is harder with just a little bit to go and you might be gaining weight if you are adding muscles. just dont get discouraged==you can do it.



If someone noticed already then you must be making improvements. Plus you have more energy--that's great! :hobbyhors :dance: I have a bowflex too and I also have to make myself use it.  

I weighed 164 when I was pregnant with my second child (18 years ago!) I never really lost it all. I had gotten down to about where I am at one time but then kept creeping up until I was pushing 150. I'm only 5 feet nothing. I lost 15 pounds and kept that off for a few years. Now I want to get down to 110-115. I think if I can stay within that weight range I'll be happy.


----------



## mare

down 3#'s, but i gotta say i am so happy i measured myself last week as i lost quite a bit of inches too==yeeehaaw.


----------



## Nancy in Maine

ooops, Halloween candy......see you next week


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Yup, between SAD and Halloween candy, I didn't do so well, either. Up to 147.8# this morning. :Bawling: It could be worse; I stepped on the scale the other day and was pushing 150# - thankfully, I didn't hit it - that would just be toooo discouraging.

This is the time of year I find myself wanting to hibernate and eat high carb, high fat foods. It is so dumb to work all spring and summer to lose and then gain it all back in October through January. I'm really trying to get more exercise in the light - that usually helps, even if it is cloudy and icky out. It's just making myself do it when I really just want to crawl under the covers and sleep.


----------



## mare

down 1#


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Back down some - 146.7# this morning. Feeling better and not eating as much, exercising more - feeling a little more hopeful that I really can keep from gaining back all my weight again! 

*mare*, :clap:


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

manygoatsnmore:
hang in there, you are thinking this all out and making good decisions. Just keep up the good work. 
and Mare , one more 1# closer to your goal..  
I am rooting for you both.
Oh yes, I gained 1# ,,but I am still hanging in there..  
.Patsy


----------



## mare

thanks!! i sure wished it would come off faster but oh well---i raided the halloween candy last night--i had nine little candy bars and felt sick for the rest of the night. after the first two they didnt even taste good but i couldnt stop myself, so sad. i'm not weighing myself for awhile now. for some reason i couldnt get full yesterday--oh well back to it today. maybe this should've been under the wailing wall?


----------



## mare

i guess i did what you tops people call turtling==dang, but i still lost a couple inches.............


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Still hanging around 147#, 147.2# this morning. At least I'm not gaining a bunch more!

Thanks for the support, Patsy!  It helps to know we are all in this together.


----------



## mare

good job goatsnmore!!! i'm down 2#'s and an inch and a half.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

146.8# this morning. After Thanksgiving and the wonderful leftovers, that was a pleasant surprise. 

*mare*, down in both pounds and inches - that's great!


----------



## mare

manygoatsnmore said:


> 146.8# this morning. After Thanksgiving and the wonderful leftovers, that was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> *mare*, down in both pounds and inches - that's great!


good for you--keep up the good work


----------



## mare

down 3#s and 1 inch


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Nothing spectacular, just hanging around same weight. 
Someone ask how many pounds we have to go to reach our goal. 
***I have 35 lbs to go and it is the hardest to lose. :grump: 
Been fighting this last amount for at least 3 months. 
I no longer can do long, brisk walks because I hurt my knee real bad and it has Osteo A. in it as well. Walking was my biggest helper in losing. Now I just do what I can. I swim more now. (inside pool) Walk short amounts, Do stretches which help me feel great. Eat healthier, but I still have trouble with graving sweets. I am really trying hard but have to try harder. Don't crave them as much as I used to. I use fresh fruit a lot more as a substitute for sweets. 
**Anyone else that has this same problem,,, have some good suggestions for resisting the sweet tooth graving?? 
***You all keep up the good work. We are all in this together, ( Red Green)  
Patsy


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Still the same...not gaining, not losing. I still need to lose about 20#. I'm really getting tired of yo-yo-ing these 5-10#. And I have a migraine right now, so I'm not really motivated to eat well (or cook). Poor, poor, pitiful me....


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Good job, Mare! What are the secrets to your successes?


----------



## mare

manygoatsnmore said:


> Good job, Mare! What are the secrets to your successes?


i've been following the ww plan--drinking alot and taking extra fiber.


----------



## mare

down1/2# but gained 7/8"??????? i was good. next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Nothing new, same old, same weight. I just don't know what to do with myself. I am plum wore out with staying at this weight.  Only solution is to half-way starve myself. I thought I was probably building muscle for awhile, and I know that keeps you from losing wt. But this has been going on so long. 
I hope I take a sudden surprise drop in weight. I would be jumping up and down! 
Has that ever happened to any of you when you seemed to be on a permanent plateau? :help: 
Patsy


----------



## mare

down 2#s and 2 1/2"s


----------



## MaineFarmMom

I had to have a fasting blood sugar recheck and got weighed while I was there. Since early August I'm down 26 pounds.

cozyhollow, you can try adding a few calories a day for a week so that your body comes out of "oh no, I'm starving, I'm keeping my fat" mode, then add more fat burning exercise. That might work.


----------



## mare

good work mainefarmmom--you should be very proud!!!!!!! M.......................


----------



## MaineFarmMom

Thanks!  It's a good start and it was enough to get me motivated again.


----------



## mare

down 1# & 2 7/8"


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

MaineFarmMom said:


> cozyhollow, you can try adding a few calories a day for a week so that your body comes out of "oh no, I'm starving, I'm keeping my fat" mode, then add more fat burning exercise. That might work.
> Thanks for the advice, MainFarmMom..I will try to remember to do that each day. One of my problems is I can't exercise like I need to because of this bad Knee. If I twist my body or walk to much,,the knee starts hurting like blazes. So do only stretches or exercise that don't affect the legs. I have been swimming when I can..that helps. I refuse to quit exercising. So I do all that I can that won't hurt the knees.  Keep up the good work..Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Last time I weighed myself, I was down...yippee! (168.9 ) not much but every little bit is so encouraging! Keep up the good work girls. ...Patsy


----------



## mare

1 1/2#'s and 3 1/4" down


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Well, it's not Thursday yet, but I did my annual New Year's Day weigh-in this morning and for the first year in at least 3, I managed to be under 150# on January 1st! I still gained some weight back over the holidays, but not as much as I did in prior years. I'm taking that as a positive, a "mini-moment of excellence", as it were, lol!


----------



## Fae

I can't weigh-in today because I forgot before I drank 2 cups of coffee but will do it tomorrow. Will this sticky stay up as is or be started over for the new year? I have not seriously tried to lose weight in several years but I need to feel better as well as look better. I am 56 years old and my approximate weight is 194(will know tomorrow for sure) I have a Pialtes Aero Performer that is coming out from under the bed and is going to be used. I am setting a mini-goal of 10lbs by March 1. I want to do this slowly so it will stay off. If I lose more, it will be nice but at my age it is really hard to lose weight. Good luck to everyone as we start or continue this life-changing adventure.


----------



## Dandish

Hope you all don't mind a new comer - 

Starting weigh in - 218.4 lbs (01/02/08)


----------



## mare

welcome Dandish!!! as for me oooooooooops i gained 2.5#s in the last two days. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Congrats manygoatsmore,
>>That must of been a very special moment for you on 1-1-08.!! Keep up the good work. You will reach your target goal. 
I look forward to being under 150 # some day.  
My target goal is 140 # for now. Have 33 lbs to go.
But being a part of this thread and knowing we are not alone in our efforts is inspiring, right? ..Patsy


----------



## cozyhollow-gal

Dandish said:


> Hope you all don't mind a new comer -
> 
> Starting weigh in - 218.4 lbs (01/02/08)


WELCOME Dandish, 
the more the merrier! Will look forward to your weigh=in progress posts.  You will find this thread very inspiring, helpful and friendly.  ,,Patsy


----------



## jersey girl

I wanna join also. I started last week and wieghed myself on Sunday 1/06/08. I lost 8 pounds. I know that is just the first week loss, and I won't get that again, but I am happy. Only 72 more pounds to go.
Joanie


----------



## mare

good job every one. i lost one of the pounds i re-gained. but i gotta say i dont know how with the way i've been eating. i am just hungry all the time--maybe i'm not getting enough sleep???????


----------



## Nancy

This is Thursday? right? No one has weighed in yet. I was 160 this morning. I plan to not weigh again until next week.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Welcome to Dandish, Fae and jersey girl! There's always room for more here. 

Thank you, Patsy - it did feel good to realize I'd actually sustained at least a little bit of a weight loss this year.  Onward and downward!

Mae, this thread has been a sticky since the forum was established, so at this point, I'd say it was staying up. Personally, with slow, slow dial-up, I'd love to be able to have a new sticky for 2008 -850+ posts makes for a really long wait while it loads. Would anyone else mind if I asked our mod to stickey just the posts from Jan 1, 2008 - on? Maybe with a link to the older posts so we could refer back to them?

mare - are you eating when maybe you are actually thirsty? Try a big glass of water (Crystal Light for anyone who just can't stand water) when you're hungry, and then wait 20 minutes to see if you're really hungry. And, yes, you can need more sleep and have your body react as though you are hungry? What is keeping you from getting enough sleep? (Just curious.)

Okay, I forgot to weigh in until after I'd had my first glass of water and an 8 oz yogurt, and I was at 147.6 - I figure that if I'd weighed first and THEN had breakfast, I'd be at 146.6, or down a little over 3#. How's that for obsessing over every ounce, lol?  Anyway you look at it, I've lost a few pounds since the first of the year, and I've been able to pretty much stick to my points. Not 100% perfect, as I have had a few other things going on at home, but doing pretty well. 

Good job, all you losers!


----------



## mare

good job manygoats. i dont know why i am not sleeping at night but i get up earlier to take my kid to bball practice and then i'm tired but cant fall asleep. i do drink alot that is why i was thinking it is not enough sleep. i've got a better handle on it the last couple days and my kid just passed his dl today so no more getting up early (unless the weather is real bad). thanks for asking. and wish me stregnth, i wanna keep losing.


----------



## Anita in NC

Last Thursday I was 182 lbs.

Today I am 178 lbs.

Been sick with a tummy bug so that helped with the weight loss.


----------



## mare

good job anita--hope your feeling better


----------



## MarleneS

I got interrupted before I could post here yesterday - down a pound, since my scale is one of those digital ones that gives you 1/10ths of a pound if I were bragging it's a 1# and .2  -- I'm happy with the pound as the last two weeks the scale hadn't moved. That's a total of 56# (from Feb. 20, last year)...only 8 more to go ...doing the happy dance finally down to single digits.

Good work Nancy, Manygoats, Mare, and Anita. Anita - prepare yourself for a little gainback if you lost a lot of water with your bug -- that's to be expected -- don't let it keeping you from "showing the body who's boss!"

Marlene


----------



## Dandish

I'm a day late (oops), but as of a few minutes ago - 214.8. I'll take it. Thing is, I've been sick for a few days too, and also this is my 4th day without SMOKING - WOOHOOO. I am done with that mess, and sooner than I planned. Still not completely well, but another day or two and I'll be right back on track. 

Good going everyone!


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Congratualtions everyone for doing so well! And to Dandish for not smoking! 

I feel like a frikkin broken record with my fits and starts dieting, but this morning I weighed 128 (yikes!). I've got a very positive outlook however because Monday evening I'm starting a very good exercise class. This should bring results and seeing my body get some definition should motivate me to keep watching what I eat.


----------



## mare

yes dandish that is great--nancy good luck with the class i'm rootin for everybody.


----------



## Dandish

Nancy in Maine said:


> Congratualtions everyone for doing so well! And to Dandish for not smoking!
> 
> I feel like a frikkin broken record with my fits and starts dieting, but this morning I weighed 128 (yikes!). I've got a very positive outlook however because Monday evening I'm starting a very good exercise class. This should bring results and seeing my body get some definition should motivate me to keep watching what I eat.



128? 128??? I think I weighed 128 in the third grade... :Bawling: :1pig: Just kidding! Good for you for the exercise class - don't stop starting, you'll get where you want to be!


----------



## jersey girl

My Sunday weigh in again - that's me, always late. I lost 3 pounds last week, for 10 so far. My DH and I are betting how many pounds I lose before it is noticable to others as I am tall and don't look like I weigh as much as I do, although I don't look thin for sure. I am guessing about 30 pounds. 
Joanie


----------



## manygoatsnmore

*jersey girl*, don't think of it as being late...you're just early for NEXT week, lol! 
Good job on the weight loss, too.

*Dandish*, are you still a non-smoker? Rootin' for ya from here. :dance:

Guess with the forum pruning and move to a new server, this isn't the time for a new 2008 weight loss stickie - I'll hold off until after the move before I ask.

*mare*, sending you strength vibes!

*Marlene*, wow! Just wow! You are an inspiration to me. Single digits to your goal, and you've kept at it for almost a year, losing that weight. Fantastic job. Can you share what has worked for you and how you've maintained your motivation along the way. We have new folks joining all the time, and I'm sure they would all like to hear how you did it.


----------



## Anita in NC

182 pounds, same as last week. I exercised and did my WW tracker.

I was down a couple of pounds when I had the tummy bug but it came back, must have been water weight.


----------



## MarleneS

manymoregoats -- I'm on a low-fat diet the nurse at my doctor's office gave me. A year ago at 188 pounds, my cholesteral was 240, blood pressure was 138/something not in healthy range...so I guess fear of heatattack or stroke was my motivator? 

Nothing really new in the diet -- it was a pain at first keeping track of how much of what - 1200-1500 calories a day, as little animal fat as is possible, and no more then 20-25 grams of fat per day. And because I wanted to be healthier trying to make the calories count in getting 2-3 servings of low/no fat dairy, 3-5 services of both fruit and vegetables.

It is easier for me to have the same things for breakfast every morning,(1/2 cup heart healthy juice/ cup of cheerios with 1/2 cup of 1% milk, or 1/2 cup of oat meal cooked in 1/2 1% milk with splenda) a normal meal prepared for Husband and I at lunch our main meal time, I prepare the meal according to the low-fat guidelines. (Sometimes this requires that I do low-fat for myself - and not so low fat for him - especially with meat and seafood but it's not been a problem) and a diet prepared dinner (I seem to like Lean Cuisane best but have tried others) at night - with a piece of fruit/or salad and diet jello for dessert. I add a little salt and a little fresh ground black pepper or pepper flakes to the meals to improve the taste. So far I'm okay with the salt.

I try to be done with my evening meal by 6:30 P.M. and nothing after that.

When we eat out, I'll have regular size (1/4# or less) burger without mayo and a sugar free drink, or broiled chicken or fish, if I have a baked potato it's plain. and always a salad - without cheese, or dressing unless there is fat-free on the menu. 

It might embrass Husband a little, but I carry around a zip lock bag with little packets of "Molly McButter", no-fat salad dressing, no-fat mayo, non-dairy creamer, and
splenda.

The last time I purchased the diet dinners, I over heard a woman near me tell the woman she was with ... "Look at her, she must have a problem - she certainly doesn't need to be eating those!" -- Made my day )

I have to tell myself daily that it's not just about losing the weight (this is the 4th time I've lost the same 60 pounds) -- but a lifestyle change that will be forever if I hope to maintain. And I've done it one pound at a time -- thinking about 60-65#'s was way too discouraging. I know it's advised not to weigh everyday-- but I do every morning at the same time -- naked...clothed I weigh 2 or more plus pounds - 

At each 10# loss I reward myself with a single regular sized serving of something forebidden on the diet -- so far that has been, Hagen Daaz Ice Cream, a slice of cheesecake, not one but 2 taco's with sour cream, a Snickers bar, and Crab Affredo and pasta 

Hope this motivates your next pound loss.

Oh -- a week or so ago at my doctor's check up -- 134#, cholesteral 160, blood pressure 105/60 (? - I never can remember that bottom number) - BMI 124. He was just beeming -- I teasingly told him I was giving all the credit to his nurse Jan because she's the one who gave me the diet.

Marlene


----------



## mare

thanks manygoats, i am getting better at sticking to it now its time counter what i gained and keep on going.


----------



## mare

gained 1 1/2 pounds :Bawling: :Bawling: :1pig:


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Dandish said:


> 128? 128??? I think I weighed 128 in the third grade... :Bawling: :1pig: Just kidding! Good for you for the exercise class - don't stop starting, you'll get where you want to be!


Haha.......but I'm only 5 feet nothing! My daughter is going to go to class with me too. (she's shorter than I am and feels 110 is too heavy, but she's almost 18) Plus a couple of my friends from town are going to the class and we're all going to ride together. It's good to have people to do this with. Last night was the first class. The first class was supposed to be Monday, but it snowed too much so the class was canceled. Last night we did weights. Tonight will be the cardio workout, which I believe is going to be twice a week. The weights are done in circuits and it does get the heart pumping too. There was a good turnout for the class and bless her heart, there was even an elderly lady there. I mean this lady was probably in her 80's. She did what she could (which was impressive considering) and the instructor kept a close eye on her. The older lady was exercising right next to a nice lady doctor. 

Anyway......127 this morning. And the exercise class should keep me motivated to stay on track with my eating. I was tempted to snack last night but said, "No, I want to do this right"

Mare--you've been doing so well. I'm sure it's just temporary. Hang in there! Next week will show a loss.


----------



## MarleneS

Mare -- All things possible - that isn't so very bad. I've made a game out of trying to figure out why there are gain days. It started with the keeping a food journal - which can get a little, let's say "trying" at times -- so I made a game out of going back and seeing if I could figure out what caused the gain. Sometimes it was the 30 minutes of exerciser I didn't do, or that just a little extra pasta...or more often then not when it was just a little gain like your's it was because of a couple times in a row of eating something extra salty. Canned soup and even the healthy menu at fast food places seem to have extra salt.

Great encouragment there, Nancy, to get into an exercise program -- keep us posted on your results. 

Down to 131 this morning - a little bit less then a pound for the week -- I'll take it - it's progress. Only 7 more pounds to go~ I'm hoping to make it by my start date from last year of February 20th...

Happy Healthy Eating!

Marlene


----------



## Dandish

Hang in there Mare! It'll come off, just keep doing what you know you should, and you'll be fine.

NIM - Glad you liked the class. Weight training is super, and combining it with cardio is perfect - but remember as you put on muscle you might not see the scale move downward so much, and don't be discouraged. You might want to take a couple measurements because when pushing weights you'll for sure see a difference there if/when you don't see one on the scale.

Marlene, you are indeed inspirational, and not just on this WL forum.

Now for me - down to 213.0 this morning, BUT I've been sick, so we'll see how it goes next week. The even better news it that I'm STILL a nonsmoker - and will stay that way. Yay for me.

Keep up the good work, everyone!


----------



## mare

thanks everone--i appreciate the encouraging words. first off Dandish good job on the no smoking and the weight loss, impressive. good job Marlene and Nancy. i havent been feeling too well either and with it being cold out the first thing i do when i get in the house after work is start eating--did ok today but i think tommorrow i'm going to make my self wait for awhile.


----------



## MarleneS

Thanks Dandish and mare 

mare -- I do much better on a schedule too. Breakfast between 6-6:30, lunch 12-12:30, and dinner 6-6:30. If I did really well at lunch - and feelings "antsy" -- I'll have a piece of fruit. 

I find that reminding myself that when you can feel hunger -- you know without a doubt that that is when your body is burning those extra pounds for fuel. I try to make it a game to see if I can go just 30 more minutes to an hour before I have that afternoon snack -- most of the time, but not always I can make it to dinner.

Let's have a group hug and a pat on the back!

Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

i still don't have a scale, but my pants aren't any looser. 
sometimes i feel like giving it up and staying where i am, but i know it has to come off. there's too much heart disease and diabetes in my family....


----------



## vtfarma

I have been gone for forever from here because of the "prednisone diet" and 45 pound weight gain since I went on it but I went to my doctors and have been put on bp meds to help with the fluid and such. After a week on the meds I am down 7 pounds - all fluid I know but I am so excited that there is another direction that the weight can go besides up. I am sure there will be times when it shoots back up from the water weight too but we will deal with it when it does. This was just the hope I needed that I may not always be over 200 pounds.

Laurie


----------



## MarleneS

Laura -- I just know you have this streak of subborness that you can call on if need be...you know the one that let's you know how much you hate having someone else attempt to tell you what you can and can not do  ... that's where you can direct the idea of giving up on your goal -- see if you can't get it to take control of the "naysayer" that's telling you to give up. You do so much for others...do this one you.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Posting late for my weigh in Thursday - I was at 146.1 (I think), but I think I've gone back up since then. I'm going to try not to weigh in until then (really hard for me), and just focus on the exercise and eating better until then.

*Dandish*, good job! Keep it up (the not smoking) - you'll be a lot wealthier as well as healthier and sweeter smelling.  

*vtfarma*, welcome back! 

*Marlene*, thank you so much for posting your lifestyle changes. You are an inspiration.

Okay, I'm off to ride the Cardioglide...then it's a cup of Raisin Bran and a 1/2 c of milk for breakfast. Keep on working your plan, everyone. It's really got to be a change in lifestyle, not a diet, if it's going to stick. Thanks for all the support here.


----------



## mare

down 5.5#s and 3 5/8" since last week. but i gained .5# since yesterday. i was just keeping real close watch since i did the detox diet to see how that came off, but i am back to weighing myself weekly. i wonder though since i gained .5 since yesterday if it is all gonna come back. but i am going to patient and follow ww and wait until next week to see what that brings--i find it is just to hard on me to weigh everyday.


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Down to 126 this morning......yay me! The class must be doing some good. We're all loving it. Well..........except for the sore muscles, but that's lessoning considerably.

Good luck girls (and guys)and keep up the good work! May the scales be kind to you all this week.


----------



## MarleneS

wow - Mare and Nancy -- ya'll had a great week !! -- Almost makes me want to forget to post that I found that pound I lost last week...not that I'm that surprised ... actually was fearful it would have been more. 

This is what happens when you tell yourself lies...like it's homemade vegetable soup...only fat from the leftover lean beef you cooked yourself -- surely it won't hurt it you have one more bowl -- it's loaded with vegetables...and what the heck another slice of that whole wheat bread. Are that small Quisnos...classic Italtian -- you've been behavings what's a little fatty meat and a slze of cheese...after all you're having a diet drink and skipping the no-bake chips....can't even count it as trying to see what it would take to maintain  

Okay...back on the wagon...I might even talk myself into doing that 3 day Detox Diet -- I certainly need to detox after my fun week this week 

Marlene


----------



## mare

try it marlene, it wasnt that bad. and quit beating yourself up just be greatful you got it under control!  ps by the way a # is a # thats not bad either!


----------



## okgoatgal2

sigh. got the scale. good news is i haven't gained back as much as i thought. bad news is i've gained. 

sun weigh in was 165. 
tues am weigh in was 163.8.

i need to weigh in the kitchen, since it's the only non carpeted floor in my house, so i weigh in on either mon or tues am, not thurs (so i can weigh w/o clothes-the kids aren't home those 2 am's cause they're at their dads.)

i've been keeping at or below 1500 cal per day for 2 weeks now, so i should see some results. GRRR.

weighed in sat am at 162.6


----------



## MarleneS

Laura -- Turn that frown upside down girlfriend that's a healthy weigh loss for just under a week! 

Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

marlene the frown was b/c i started back at 165-again. that is so frustrating to me. i've lost 3.4 lbs in a little more than a week, by watching my calorie intake, starting that monthly thing, and exercising. i do realize most of my loss was fluid.


----------



## mare

way to go okgoat. i know what ya mean when ya say starting at a certain weith AGAIN--but the way i look at it, its not starting over that weight--that to me is a plus.


----------



## MarleneS

I can relate Laura -- I'm working this week on the pound I regained last week - if successful I'll be where I was two weeks ago - LOL ... I think the point is that we have to concentrate on today and not yesterday?? We can do this and doing it together certainly helps me so ya'll keep posting.

Speaking of which...I caught myself yesterday concerned with what happens after I reach my goal...mainly because what has happened in the past is that I gain it back...and I'm not really looking forward to reaching the goal - might even be working against it subconsciously?? because I'm fearful of not being able to maintain...I mean I've lost nearly 60# and I'm really messing with this last 10#'s...anyone else ever been here with like thoughts?

Marlene


----------



## mare

Marlene--that is what happens to me when i set mini goals--it is sabatoge. and i am not trying to think to far ahead when i get closer i will have too though.


----------



## mare

gained 2 1/2 pounds back..


----------



## Nancy in Maine

whoops! I seem to have put on a couple pounds. Must be water gain for that time on the month coming up. See you next week!


----------



## MarleneS

I certainly can relate Nancy and Mare -- ya'll are where I was last Thursday -- share with us what you think the reason was -- it actually helps others too to know what happens "if". 

Mare - Do you think that Detox fast wasn't so much weigh loss as it was water loss? I know you lost over 5 pounds in just a couple of days right?

I hope it will encourage ya'll to learn that I lost the pound I gained last week, this week so I'm back to where I was two weeks ago at 131...I hoping the idea of being in the 120's will encourage me to have a great week this week...just a couple of pounds away and all.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## mare

good job Marlene and keep up the good work. i am sure the detox was water weight--oh well. now i am just having a hard time sticking to it. i had (have) a nasty sinus infection and bronchitis and i am just not in control. dont know what its gonna take to get back on but i am gonna keep trying.


----------



## Cindy in NY

I'm a little late weighing as I'm doing the 12 Second Solution exercise program and this was the first week. I do an exercise routine twice a week on Mon and Thur so I wanted to see if I had made any progress after Thursday's routine. I had gained back 3 pounds over Christmas which brought me up to 187. This morning when I weighed I was at 182.6!! :dance: If I pay more attention to what I eat, I should be able to lose some more. My attention varies from day to day! :shrug:


----------



## MarleneS

Thanks Mare -- and I do hope you can get your health issues cleared up so you will have more time and energy to getting back towards your goals. Are you taking a multi-vitamin and supplements for the things you might need for a better balanced diet?

We all know it's best to get "it" from our food intake, but we are human. I don't get enough omega-3 ... my food of choice for omega3 is wild salmon -- which the budget doesn't allow for 3 times per week -- so I take daily omega3 supplement. In addition I take a Centrul daily multi vitamin, a flex seed oil one (don't like the digestive results of extra flex seed), and a B-complex.

Before, if I dieted without the supplements, my immune system would get screwy and I'd "catch" colds, and sore thoats, and such.

Cindy that's great news! Share with us what sort of diet you are on -- and what works best for you 

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## Cindy in NY

Marlene - I would not say that I'm on a diet, I have just changed the way I eat. I used to eat without thinking about it. But as I get closer to 50 (and when I hit 200 pounds!!), I realized that I needed to pay attention to what I was eating. I watch my portion size of things that aren't that great for me (pasta, potatoes, ice cream, etc) and I usually have a big salad with my dinner with not too much dressing. I've also tried to limit my snacking during the day. If I get hungry in the late afternoon, I try to have fruit, yogurt, nuts, or just a couple crackers or pretzels. I've found that if I try to eliminate something from my diet that it doesn't work for me. Instead, I'll just have a small bit. Everyday I have a small piece of chocolate!! I could probably lose more weight quicker if I was on a stricter "diet" but I'm happy with what I've lost and the time it has taken me.

I've also tried to continue getting exercise during the winter which I hadn't been doing before. As long as it's not bitter out, I walk the dog a mile in the afternoon. I'm also doing the 12 Second Solution exercises. You do exercises twice a week for about 20 minutes. Each exercise group consists of 12 exercises that are mostly done by raising for 10 seconds, holding for 2, then lowering for 10. There are a couple that I wasn't able to do because of a shoulder injury but I've been doing the rest and can really tell a difference! I checked the book out from the library but may get a copy of it for my birthday.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Oh woe is me...I've gained back 3#.  Weighed in this morning at 149.1# - way too close the the "number that must not be crossed". 

I knew I would be up - I just am not sticking consistantly to my healthy eating plan. I do great for a few days, see the weight starting to come off, and then blow it on eating either junk food or too-large portions of "comfort food". If I'd just stick to eating good foods in reasonable portions, and exercise daily, I would be a lot skinnier.

Okay, done beating myself up - time to forgive myself and move on.


----------



## MarleneS

Cindy - I get the "not on a diet" idea --  I'm working on "lifestyle change" to because before I dieted - lost - and regained...lifestyle change thinking should help to maintain the weight after losing all the extra.

The 12 step execise sounds like something I could also use -- think I'll see if I can't get it a my libary...if it works I'll purchase my own copy to keep 

manygoatsnmore -- that's the idea -- time to forgive yourself and move on -- and don't forget to pat yourself on the back for having the courage to admit that you know where the 3# likely came from 

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## posifour11

i don't wanna talk about it.

oops....i didn't realize posi was signed in and not me....this is actually okgoatgal....


----------



## MarleneS

One of those weeks huh Laura  -- Perhaps you'll have bragging rights next week.

Marlene


----------



## mare

yikes--i just came home from the weekend at my nephews families place. his girlfriend kept shoving food at me, finally this morn i succumbed. well i will start fresh tommorrow morning.


----------



## okgoatgal2

ahhhhh. finally. some positive progress. the scale shows 2 lbs gone. now 161.8 
hmmmm. methinks i need to go running when i get angry instead of mcdonalds. who'da thunked that?????


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I am back down a couple of pounds to 147.1#, so a little better.


----------



## mare

down 1#. good job okgoat and manygoats!!!!


----------



## MarleneS

Great news all around, mare, Laura, and manygoats!! ... And ya'll can count me in too -- yesterday down another pound to 130.

Makes the following week look so much better doesn't it 

Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

marlene i can't even picture you at 130! how tall are you? i'm jealous, you know. you have attained in one year what i've been trying for 3. sigh.


----------



## Cindy in NY

I was a bit worried about my weigh in Friday morning (couldn't post till now). The weather had been bad all week so I hadn't been able to walk much and I had had pizza and pasta and cheese and then some more cheese during the week! But Thursday morning I finished clearing the snow and ice mess we got from the driveway (DH did enough to get out of the driveway), then did my 12 Second exercises, then it snowed again and I had to do the whole driveway, sidewalks, etc again, then took the dog on her mile walk. I think I overdid! But Friday morning I weighed 180.0!! :dance: A 20 pound loss over the last 10 months!


----------



## mare

marlene, i'm with okgoat--how tall are you?? you must be done with losing now? if not good for you for the pound and if ya are goooooooood for you. good job cindy also!!!!!!


----------



## Nancy in Maine

I haven't had the chance to log on here til now, but it's not good news. I'm up to 128 or 129! I don't know if it's the exercise or if I'm just eating more than I think I am! I've been going to a great exercise class for the past 4 weeks. 1 hour 3x a week. High intensity cardio and weights for strength. 

I was also keeping track of my food at www.thedailyplate.com . I'm not sure keeping track like that is the ay for me to go. It seems so scientific, but maybe it's not as accuarate as I think it is. I try to find the closest match to say a slice of american cheese for example, but maybe I'm not guessing close enough. 

ANYway--I guess I'll just look at what I'm eating a lot more closely and cut back. Perhaps start measuring out those portions again.  

There is good news just around the corner.....spring! I always kick up the activity come spring.


----------



## MarleneS

You women are just too kind -- and thanks for making my day. I'm 5'3" -- Laura, aren't we about the same height? According to "The Calorie King - Calorie, Fat & Carbohydrate Counter" book ... the healthy weight range for me is between 112-140. So I picked 124 as a goal -- the middle between 112-140  At my physical the doctor used this instrument that pinches the skin/fat, checked all the usually stuff ... said the improvement for vitals was excellent and that my body fat percentage was in the healthy range...also mentioned something about "at your age" -- healthy is likely the higher end but I didn't want to hear about the at my age part.

Husband who has been the best about being encouraging, and not a single complaint the first six months are so when I stopped making homemade treats because it felt like punishment to avoid them (I can do it now), of late has been making little comments like "are you going to never eat chocolate again?" ...

Maybe just a couple more pounds to make it a even 60# loss? and then I'll have bragging right to weighing 120 something? That sounds so much better then 130 something 

Nancy in Maine -- a slice of American cheese weights 1 oz. -- and has about 100 calories, 80 of them from fat. But I did read somewhere that getting enough dairy is important and that some studies note that weight loss is easier when you get enough low/non-fat dairy. I too, love cheese ... but for the same calories, and none of it from animal fat you can have a cup of non-fat yogurt and get the same health benifits 

I've been sedate this winter -- and it is a great deal slower coming off then it was when I was getting some exercise -- Nancy -- you get lots of "that a girls" from me on doing so great with your more formal progam.

Besides -- I really enjoy coming here and getting all this encouragement and sharing with the rest of you 

Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

see, that's part of my problem-i don't do the low/non-fat dairy. i have dairy goats, and i'm NOT giving up that good fresh milk for that crap in the store. my goat milk costs less per gallon, too, and is much healthier. it is also about 5% fat instead of the 1/2% of skim.  
the meats i eat are generally quite lean as we grow them ourselves, but i don't eat enough fruit and veggies. i did however give up sweets (including dark chocolate) and coffee for lent, so that may make a difference. we shall see......i also bought the biggest loser cardi dvd this weekend and started it this am....um...20 min and i HURT! it was GREAT!!! but i'm one of those weirdo's who like to exercise....


----------



## MarleneS

Actually Laura - your goat's milk is probably a lot healthier and since it's naturally low in fat - not that different from the 1% milk I'm drinking. That workout sounds likes "heck" to me -- as you know I'm not one of those people who enjoy a good workout unless it leads to...ahhh...nevermind 

Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

there's no doubt it's healthier, but it also has a lot more fat. "whole milk" in the store has about 3% butterfat. but i'll take my fat loaded goat milk over that store bought swill any day of the week.  i know it's healthier cause i know my goats, what they eat, and not medicated with, and it's fresher. much fresher. 
my butt hurts today from that workout....i fully realize how they lose so much weight!


----------



## MarleneS

My mama, use to say if your muscles hurt it's because they really needed the workout -- because she was thin all of her life, and the mama factor that never sat well with me. I think if my muscles hurt it's because I did too much .. and besides it's discouraging, for me anyway.

Laura I thought you were saying that goats milk is lower in fat earlier -- my bad -- I might have misunderstood the idea that it's more difficult to separate the fat in goats milk then in cow's milk too?

If we want to make our eating style a lifetime deal, I think it's important that we figure out a way to have some of the things we love and feel good about eating -- the only way I've figured out how to do that is to be willing to give up something else we do not love as much, which for me has been being willing to accept a substitute.

Hey, Laura, maybe tomorrow's weight in will make your butt hurting all worthwhile? 

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

huh, it's higher in fat, but naturally homogonized, which makes it h arder to get the fat out. 
my muscles hurt simply b/c they aren't used to that much of that type of work. it'll be worth it in the long run, but i like to exercise. 
when i weighed in on tues i'd lost 1.4 since last time. so i'm back down to 160.4 again. still at 25-30 lbs to lose. sigh.


----------



## mare

well i gained a pound--i am just trying to maintain until i get back from my trip cuz it is gonna be impossible to really diet---but i am gonna try to be very careful.


----------



## MarleneS

129.5 This morning -- -.5 from last week. It's really weird to be within 6# of my goal...feels scary to be honest. Probably because I'm afraid I won't be able to maintain the loss...past history as evidence.

Mare -- how long of a trip are you going on? Maybe you could look forward to trying new fruits and veggies where ever it is you are going? Traveling and holidays are the worst for trying to loose weight don't you think?

Laura -- I don't know about you but for me -- the thinking of how many pounds I wanted to loose made it more difficult -- so I just thought about the next pound. Kind of funny -- I was thrilled to be at my 1/2 point when I "only" had 30 more pounds to go.

Have a great week,
Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

that's great, marlene-i'm thrilled for you. you must be looking pretty good these days, huh?


----------



## Cindy in NY

177.8 this morning! I was a bit worried because I've had a bad problem with late night hunger this week. Anyone have any ideas for good low cal but filling snacks?


----------



## MarleneS

Thanks Laura  -- Whereas it's nice to be able to wear smaller clothing -- and that part of looking better is great. I'm having to accept the fact that I have 60 year old skin ... that doesn't seem to have the recovery power it had when I was younger. Thanksfully the two other people who may have occasion to see me partially or totally unclothed are both pleased enough with the weight loss to over look the not so young and beautiful parts. I know it's boringly cliche` but the feeling better really is worth any of the not so fun part.

Way to go Cindy! -- Now that my system has adjusted to whatever it needed to adjust to (I'm one year in), I no longer have the late night hungers ... either that or I've just gotten so use to them I don't notice (?). When I had them bad, I found comfort in the thought that whenever I actually felt hungry was when my body was burning up that extra fat for fuel.

Marlene


----------



## Nancy in Maine

Well, I just lost 5 pounds! Just got over a 24 bout of the stomach flu. That number sure looks good on the scales, but I know it'll go right back on. I'm pretty thirsty.


----------



## mare

nancy sorry to hear you were sick but 5#s--thats good. if your thirsty drink and hopefully it doesnt make the weight come back on. marlene--i am going to pa for five days and i will be someplace where i have to eat what is there whatever that is. but i have done sooooooooo bad lately--this trip is real nerve racking and i fell off the wagon. i dont feel good at all cuz i am eating so much but when i get back hopefully i can get back on track--i am kinda disgusted with myself but i am still hopeful. i will be back on for support when i get back--you guys are great keep up the good work M.........................


----------



## okgoatgal2

when you are somewhere you don't have a choice what to eat, you do have a choice how much to eat. eat smaller portions. late nite snacks? celery. plain celery. no toppings or dips. just celery. it crunches and it'll fill you up fast. it may also kill your appetite pretty quickly. 

if you drink water, you will actually be helping your body recover-you may put a little weight back on, but it will be fluid your body NEEDS, not fat. there is a difference.

on a positive note for myself, i'm down to 158.8, which is a 6.2lb loss in 30 days, so i'm pretty thrilled with that. i'd put the dancing smilie in here, but i'm too lazy to go find it.


----------



## MarleneS

Yipes - back up to 130 this morning ... I swear the only thing I can think of is yesterday was my birthday -- and I used that as an excuse to eat one slice of fresh bakes raisen bread I baked for husband...I used the excuse that it wasn't likely as bad as the cake I should have allowed myself ... after all it was the big 60 birthday! Okay....done ranting...back to work.

Hope everyone else has great news with your weigh ins.

Marlene


----------



## HomesteadBaker

MarleneS said:


> Yipes - back up to 130 this morning ... I swear the only thing I can think of is yesterday was my birthday -- and I used that as an excuse to eat one slice of fresh bakes raisen bread I baked for husband...I used the excuse that it wasn't likely as bad as the cake I should have allowed myself ... after all it was the big 60 birthday! Okay....done ranting...back to work.
> 
> Hope everyone else has great news with your weigh ins.
> 
> Marlene


Well HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Marlene!!!

Kitty


----------



## Cindy in NY

Back up to 180.0:grit: Figured it would be bad considering last Sunday we went out for DH's birthday (no salad bar), then he got sick with the flu, then he gave me a mild case, and the weather has just been awful.

Marlene - you and I are almost birthday twins. Mine is Sunday. DH asked me where I wanted to go eat and I told him it didn't matter as long as they had a salad bar!


----------



## okgoatgal2

down another .5 lbs. whheeeeee!!
i've been fighting the flu or something, so i've been taking it really easy so as not to tire myself out and get really sick.  when i get past this, i'll get back to hard exercising.


----------



## mare

well i am back from my trip and i brought back 6#s with me--oh crap. but i am back on track. HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY Marlene and Cindy.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Back up to 181.2! Hopefully just water weight, the timing is about right, although it could be all the leftover birthday cake!


----------



## MarleneS

Back down to 129 as of yesterday...what a month this one has been -- I managed to loose all of 2 pounds...well actually I lost 5 pounds but that included that losing and regaining the same 2 pounds -- I'm telling ya'll I'm subconsciously fighting that last 5 pounds because I'm fearful of maintenance...let's see if I can't do it by the end of March.

Laura 1/2 pound is still half a pound no matter what right? I was thinking you must have just been on a plateau are something because you've started to loss pretty steadily.

Mare and Cindi -- ya'll in with me on no regains for March? 

Marlene


----------



## Cindy in NY

I'm certainly up for trying! It will be hard what with having Easter and my parent's 50th anniversary party this month!


----------



## mare

Marlene count me in:banana02::banana02::banana02:


----------



## okgoatgal2

if it's not one thing it's another. i now have the stomach bug that causes so much intestinal havoc, so i couldn't work out this am. sigh.

on the plus side, i am keeping up with my eating plan and am down to 156.8. i weigh less than i have in over 10 yrs.


----------



## MarleneS

Wow - Laura that's great, have you yet shared your diet plan with us? At the rate we are going we'll soon be at the same place...maybe then I'll loose those last few pounds? Or maybe you won't need to since I do beleive you might be a couple of inches taller then me? Maybe you just stand taller 

Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

marlene, i'm 5'4". i'm aiming for 135, which is close to the top for my height, but i have a lot of muscle mass from all those years of ballet and horseback riding, so i'd be too skinny at any lower weight, i think. no i haven't shared my diet plan, b/c i don't have one, i just am cutting back on portions, exercising a little more, and for lent i gave up chocolate, coffee, and all other sweets. that's what jump started me, i think. but i will add that coffee and dark chocolate back in on easter. i probably will keep the rest of the sweets out though.


----------



## MarleneS

128.8 -- and I'm taking it. I'd been doing batches of muffins to bring to the Quilting Workshop today...and of course I "had" to test them ....enough said.

Laura -- I actually thought you were 4-5 inches taller then me -- so I must be right about you standing tall 

Marlene


----------



## Cindy in NY

Okay Marlene, we're heading in the right direction - 179.6 this morning! We're heading out this morning to go to VA for my parent's 50th Anniversary. Hopefully, I won't gain back those couple of pounds!!


----------



## okgoatgal2

it's caitlin that's tall, marlene. she towers above me by a good 4 inches.


----------



## MarleneS

Laura, Caitlin has always been a beautiful girl...and now she's getting even more status  Of course, as you might have already noticed I'm kind of partial to all your children.

Oh yes, about this week's weigh-in ... I did really great last weekend and on Monday I was down to 128.0 -- this morning after not doing so well Tuesday and yesterday I'm back up to 128.6 -- so, count me down for another .2 pounds ... I'm going for the record for the longest time in losing the last 5 pounds.

Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

lol marlene. i'm going for the record of longest time ever to lose 30 lbs. going on 3 yrs now. sigh.


----------



## lickcreek

Hope you don't mind if I join in now. This is my first time posting on the diet thread. I have been getting some great support and inspiration on the "cleaning" thread, and I'm hoping that joining here will help motivate me to lose the weight that I really need to lose.

I weighed myself on our home scales this morning and discovered I had crept up to a discouraging 243 lbs. On my 5'3" frame, this is way too much. I am also looking at a family with a history of diabetes, and a mother who weight closer to 400. I really don't want to be where she is. I have to get started NOW!

Posting here is my first step.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Unfortunately, I did gain back those couple of pounds! Back up to 181.4! I'm not surprized though between travel food, party food, and not enough exercise. At least it wasn't more!!


----------



## mamajohnson

lickcreek said:


> Hope you don't mind if I join in now. This is my first time posting on the diet thread. I have been getting some great support and inspiration on the "cleaning" thread, and I'm hoping that joining here will help motivate me to lose the weight that I really need to lose.
> 
> I weighed myself on our home scales this morning and discovered I had crept up to a discouraging 243 lbs. On my 5'3" frame, this is way too much. I am also looking at a family with a history of diabetes, and a mother who weight closer to 400. I really don't want to be where she is. I have to get started NOW!
> 
> Posting here is my first step.


So glad you took that first step!
About 2 years ago I was at your weight, only an inch shorter. I am now 100 pounds lighter, but struggling to get that last 20 to 25 pounds off.
I know you can do this, just remember, it takes time to do it right. If you drop the weight all at once, you tend to find it again.
Take your time and make changes in your lifestyle.
Eating good healthy food, not fast food or 'junk' food is what takes care of the weight problems. I had to learn this, and how to cook all over again.
My family sure did squirm, but they have learned to eat better too, and now I have kids that like veggies! :clap:


----------



## MarleneS

Well that certainly makes me feel better Laura -- but I know you were more in thinking about how to get started then actually getting started ...for most of those three years.  I can tell all the signs because I've lived that way for years myself. By the weigh -- did you forget to share you weekly weigh-in amount?? 

Lickcreek - welcome on board, and to likely the most rewarding and most difficult journey you shall ever choose to go on. We'll be hear to cheer you on and encourage you when things get difficult...it's sort of like the people watching a marathon you being one of the runners in the race. As MamaB said -- think of it as a long term, livetime change and not about how much -- do it one day - one pound (or in my case very small percentages of a pound) at a time and it will happen.

You other dieters will really understand my last food adventure...As I mentioned, I've been attending a weekly quilting workshop -- and we were asked to bring treats, snacks, whatever to share before the meeting starts and during the breaks. I did not do so well the week I decided to try out different muffin recipes...so this week I decided I would bring a healthly fruit tray. Decided on mixed fruit kabob's -- lovely presentation on bamboo shewers of red/green grapes, red/green apples, pineapple, kiwi, and oranges...then I decided that wasn't really fair to all those thin ladies (it's mainly middle aged and older ladies and there might be one thin one for every 10-15 not so thin one)...so I thought it would be fun to make up some dips to go with the fruit...you know like chocolate sauce, carmel sauce and strawberry cream sauce....yummy. I did find three nice ladies who were happy to take home the left over sauces -- all the kabobs were gone before our first break....

Marlene


----------



## lickcreek

Well, gals, it's Thursday. So I thought I'd report that this morning I weighed 242.4. That's down from 243, right! HA. No, nothing to brag about, but at least I didnt gain. That's something since I don't have a real "plan" in place, and the GS cookies were delivered this week!

Hoping to get something more "concrete" under way this week.


----------



## MarleneS

I was so busy teasing Laura about not putting her weight in last week...and ahh..no one noticed I didn't either -- it was 128.4 -- this morning it was 128.0 -- So Lickcreek you did .20 better then I did -- and I'm going with the it's a loss dab nab it 

Starting to warm up in our area (Northern Arkansas) so hopefully I'll be out there workinging in the yard/garden soon and these last 4# will become history -- and remain history.

Another week and other few ounces 

Marlene


----------



## Cindy in NY

I think I'm stuck - 181.6!


----------



## MarleneS

Cindy -- as discouraging as I know that is...just stay with it...keep counting and measuring and being honest...try to go without one of your snacks for a few days..and maybe walk a little more.

I use to think that metabolizing slowing down because it thinks you are starving was a bunch of hooey but I've come to realize that it's probably true...your body in it's attempt to "save you" is probably fighting our attemps 

I've noticed the usual decline of posters from the start of the year, which seems usual I guess ... let's just pat ourselves on the back and be proud that we're still here still working towards our goals.

Happy "being a loser" until next week.

Marlene


----------



## Cindy in NY

Marlene - don't worry, I'm here for the long haul! I've been at this since about this time last year. I was just thinking this morning that as soon as the weather gets a bit better, I'll be able to get back to my warm weather routine - a mile in the morning and a mile in the afternoon. I'm also thinking that I might try to do about 1 3/4 miles in the afternoon if my knees hold up. Also working outside will be a great help. Now, to just make it through Easter weekend!!


----------



## okgoatgal2

marlene i didn't forget. last week was spring break, so i wasn't at work, and never even touched the home puter, so i didn't bother. nothing happened except a gain, anyway, so why post?

marlene, two years ago this month i joined the gym in town and spent 45-60 min 4-6 days a week at that gym on the treadmill, elliptical, bike, and weights, and i've lost 10 lbs in that 2 yrs. so, i did really start trying to lose this weight 2 yrs ago. i don't watch what i eat enough, obviously, but the exercise is there. since i like to eat too much, i need to increase my workouts. i eat generally between 1800-2200 calories a day, before i really started watching, and that's pretty accurate (reading labels and weighing food) i'm ready for the nicer weather so i can go in the pm's and take the dog and kids and all of us get healthier.


----------



## MarleneS

Thanks Laura for setting me straight  And also for the encouragement to get more excerise -- I distain formal exercise so I need all the motivation and encouragement I can get on that possible solution to getting as healthy as I can.

Our mowing (the lawn) seasons starts next week...I did notice that when I mowed 4-5 times a week for about an hour at a time the weight was coming off at 2-3 pounds a week instead of 2-3 ounces 

Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

exercise is good for the body, the mind, and the spirit. i always feel so much better when i exercise regularly. sleep better too, these days (didn't when i was in the army, but with kids waking every 2 hrs, i'd not have slept anyway...). i have more energy, my brain is a little sharper, and i'm more up to whatever happens, emotionally. you'd think i'd get off my rear and make sure i got the exercise daily, but seems i'm a little lazy at the end of the day. hmmmm. i love exercise, though. weight lifting, aerobics, i'd love to try kick boxing, tae kwondo, etc, but there's noone in this little town to teach it.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Back down to 181.4 which is good considering I've been feeling "big" all week. Hopefully, after the possibility of snow this weekend, the weather will improve!


----------



## MarleneS

Way to go Cindy!

I finally got to see 127 this morning ... it has .6 behind it but it's still a "new" number...down to the final three.

Marlene


----------



## Small Farm Life

I have tried the Herbalife way of diet for 3 months and only lost 2#, which I have now gained back. I have been trying to lose weight for 10 yrs now. I am 50 and going through the change and have alot of fatigue and sweats. I am not on HRTs. 


:Bawling:I have been on alot of diets,although I heard that portion control is the best. 
Tried pills and such too. I am now 190# have been that for almost all of the 10yrs. I have an hour glass figure and am 5'5". I walk everyday, and am on my feet alot. So I don't just sit around. I am active outside weather permitting.
Is there some other advice I can have ? :help:


----------



## lickcreek

Sorry I didn't post yesterday, but I forgot it was Thursday. My whopping accomplishment - 241.8. (started at 243) Guess I shouldn't complain as I haven't really attempted a real diet. And there are still way too many GS cookies at my house.

On the upside, it makes me wonder what I could do if I were really trying to follow a real diet. This may be what it takes to really get me in gear. This and some decent weather would really help. I'm not good at being cooped up inside. Too close to the food, and not enough exercise.


----------



## MarleneS

SmallFarmLife -- I can only speak for myself, and let you know the answer is in exactly what you said, you have to keep track of portion size. And if you want to feel good while losing you also have to keep track of how much of what you are getting -- which is easily done with a wide selection of food counts out there -- even those little pocket sized ones you often see at the registers when you check out of grocery stores. To actually get your necessary allowance the healthy stuff you have to eat more then you will likely think. The difficulty comes in when you have to accept that the things we like are also the things you have to cut way back on ....sugars, fats, and starchs. It actually takes a higher volumn then you think to get all the protien, low/nonfat dairy, and fiber that we need whether dieting or not. Also important for me was NOT cutting calories to drastically, might come off faster but it also comes back faster -- and it's very discouraging to be hungry for as long as it takes to loose the weight. It's quite the challenge to lose and also not be hungry but for an hour or so before meals.

A little over a year ago - I started just 2 pounds from where you are today -- I've got 3+ pounds to go to my goal of 124. And since you are a couple of inchs taller than I am -- you will be that much more ahead of my start  

YOU CAN DO whatever you set you mind to doing -- and when your mind is telling you otherwise you can come here and we will tell your mind it's wrong 

lickcreek -- Count the loses as rewards no matter how small nor how slow them come -- it's always a set towards your goal 

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## Small Farm Life

*Marlene,*
* Thank you for your advice. I will try and be more positive in thinking and doing.Congrats on your weight loss..*


----------



## Miz Mary

Ok, Im here.....I said at New Years I committed to my weight loss......I am STOKED to say I just got on the scale and lost my first 3 pounds !!!!! took me 3 months......talk about motivation ! I never have tried to lose weight ..... and am thanking the Lord I am still on that danged treadmill after this long not losing anything !!! 3 lbs. is 3 lbs. !!! uh..that makers me 171 lbs........on a dial scale ( muahhhhh !!)


----------



## MarleneS

Miz Mary -- I was reading your thread on that "Just Stop It Book" -- Tell your DaddyinLaw I think he needs to be more supportive. Also tell him he's not fooling anyone with his excuse of company coming -- you know HE just wanted those ...yummy but unhealthy, sabotage a diet treats 

How long did it take you to gain the remaining 39 or so pounds? A pound a month is a reverse of how they got on right? Partly a lot slower then you would like but still a step in the right direction.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## Miz Mary

Thanks Marlene ! I know FIL was just trying to help.....I quit smoking in a house with a 3 pack a day smoker.....it just makes your willpower stronger !!!! 
Where can I see some of your beautiful quilts ?!?! I am putting the binding on one myself !!


----------



## okgoatgal2

i gained. just like i thought. not the biggest loser by any stretch, but i am a loser in the weight loss game. it'll never go away. might as well give up and die fat.


----------



## Small Farm Life

*Hi okgoatgal2*
* I see that your signature says when I call on Jesus , all things are possible. Keep going and try to at least maintain if no loss is happening. I am in the same boat. I am 50 and I have been trying all kinds of ways to lose. I am starting to learn to love me the way I am. So watching your portions and how late you eat is very helpful. Keep excercising too. Keeps muscle from being lost too soon. If it is hard to stay away form foods that tempt you , keep them out of the house, car, etc. Take a hunger contol pill too. I do and it helps me from being hungry all the time. I am active and walk everyday but to no avail in loss of weight. I am 190# right now should be 140# at least. I keep going in hope that I may have some weight loss soon..Keep your spirits up and keep looking to Jesus about everything.. God bless you..*


----------



## MarleneS

Okay Laura, that was yesterday and today is a new day  There is not a single doubt in my mind that you can meet any goal you have set -- I've certainly witness you doing just that in other areas of your life -- and doing it well I might add -- when trying to think of which words would likely be the most encouraging and motivating -- I had to laugh at myself because I ended up thinking if you are as much like me as I sometimes think you are -- the words are not allowed here. You know the ones that make you so mad that you'll do something just to show em? ... How about I just challenge you -- you know me and my love of all things food...and I'm old enough to be your mother...if I can do it - you can do it....

Miz Mary -- as soon as I remember to get a new battery for Husband's camera...and as soon as I get the first mowing of the lawn done...after it stops raining long enough for the grass to get drier...I'll take some pictures of the quilt top we did as part of the workshop - and maybe a couple others 

Hugs all,
Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

i was in a really foul pms mood for 3 days. sorry about my negativity.
i do feel i'm beating my head against a wall. i know the right things to do and i do them 75% of the time, which obviously isn't enough. i can't take supplements and such without checking with the dr first b/c of the meds i'm on for my back. i can't even have one drink or a dose of cough meds. but, i gained back up to 160.2 last week. this am i'm back down to 159.4.
i need to just suck it up and force myself to exercise whether i feel like it or not, regardless of weather, aches, pains, etc.
and i need to permanently give up desserts on a regular basis.


----------



## Dandish

Okay guys, I've been MIA, but I'm coming back with my head lowered...I just CANNOT seem to get/stay motivated right now. I haven't done a whole lot of damage, but I've put back on about 8 pounds. I can't stand it, and I can't stand not being motivated. I don't know what the problem is right now, really. Maybe a lot of things. Seems like winter is never going to end here, and even when the temps have been a little warmer, it's been raining. Lots of changes recently with (young adult) children finding new jobs (yay on that! they both got very lucky and seem to be set up well for a while! But, it's an adjustment) and DH took a week's vacation and that messed with the "routine" althoug it WAS fun. I'm just feeling gloomy all over and driving myself nuts over not finding the motivation. And yes, after 6 weeks of not smoking, I went back to that too. So. I have a lot to do, just can't seem to get my mind right about it right now. It's been a while since I've had some time off work, and things are tense around there right now too. 

What do you all do when you feel totally unmotivated? Logically I know what to do, I just can't seem to make myself do it for more than a day or two right now. I need some sort of attitude adjustment, to be sure. 

Nice going to everyone - seems like you all are dong very well. I am TRYING to climb back on the wagon with ya'll...


----------



## okgoatgal2

no, dandish we are not all doing well. i'm failing at losing weight big time, as i have for the last few y rs. ah well.


----------



## Miz Mary

sometimes Im not motivated to get on my treadmill............so Hubby gave me his MP3 player and OLD RADIO SHOWS !!!!! so, just keep trying different things !!! I have been working out and dieting 3 months....only 3 lbs lost ....I just keep positive thoughts and keep trying !!! SO KEEP TRYING DANDISH !!!


----------



## Small Farm Life

*Miz Mary*
* Nice hubby you have. He will enjoy you more with the efforts he is helping with. I though have , like I said started to learn to love me the way I am. As for MY hubby, well he doesn't like me the way I am. The Lord knows what is best for me. So I just maintain my weight and keep walking, and active.*


----------



## MarleneS

I don't know if it will make any difference for the rest of ya'll but I did not do well at all whenever I focussed on the long term goal of trying to loose #65 pounds. I've only been successful when I take it literally one day at a time. I also play mind games with myself. I try to make it to one more hour without eating that allowed snack...or that next meal. I do not eat anything after my 6PM meal. When I don't think I can stand it one more minute I eat a large bowl of lettuce, pig out on two apples, or an entire can of peas...sounds silly but I am cheating when I do that and it actually makes me feel better. The best part is instead of those extra 3-400 extra sugar/fat loaded calories I would have had with that yummy piece of pie/cake/candybar/ice cream -- I've only cheated with under 100.

Oh, and I've discovered the less I have to think about meal planning the better, I eat the same breakfast (4 oz. heart healthly juice, 1 cup of cheerios with 1/2 cup skim milk, a cup of coffee with lowfat fake cream/slenda) supper is always grapefruit, a Lean Cuisaine meal, diet jellow with nonfat Cool Whip) -- Dinner is the only one I change because it's for both husband and I...and sometimes I have shrimp iolia with 1/2 cup of fettucine pasta - when he gets fried shrimp w/french fries...but as long as I measure and count my portions I'm okay.

On my worst days I have to dig deep ... and repeatedly ask myself what would I tell a friend if it was them asking for advise instead of me feelings sorry for myself...

Hope this helps...cause I really do like having each and everyone of you #here working with me.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## MarleneS

127.2 ... slowly but surely....at this rate maintainence is going to be a breeze because it's just going to be more of the same...

Marlene


----------



## Cindy in NY

Back down to 180.0! :banana02: Now, if I can just stay at or below that mark! The weather was nice enough that I was able to walk about 1 3/4 miles in the afternoon yesterday. I've been wearing my pedometer all day and yesterday had almost 5 miles!

My problem lately has been eating a couple hours after dinner. If I can get that under control, I would probably lose it more quickly.


----------



## okgoatgal2

i'm below 160lbs. not much but below.


----------



## draggahaus

I lost 3 lbs....I am now at 221.5

I have begun walking my 4 mile loop on Mon/wed/fri. and I am doing the kettle ball workout on Tue/thur/sat. Sunday is the day off. I am also doing the Eating for life by Bill Philips diet. I love it, but I also have a huge weakness for sweets. I have posted a picture of Jen Anisiten (sp?)at the beach, in my bathroom, so I get to see if every time I go in there. I am the same hight and body type, just heavier in the bra area..by a couple cups. I also put up a pic of me when I was that thin so I can see it is where I should be..
Happy eating and living everyone....I have 80lbs to go!!


----------



## MarleneS

Thank goodness for ya'll -- because I had a no progress week...no gain still at 127.2 ... and I know why  ... okay better week next week for me and ya'll keep me inspired by your successes 

Marlene


----------



## Miz Mary

YAY !!! 165 lbs. !!!! lost 9 lbs. total !! SUCH inspiration !!! I am speed walking 3 miles , for 3 days..1 day off.....plus getting outside more now that the weather is dryer !!!
and LOTS of water !!!!!!


----------



## Cindy in NY

179.6 :clap: I've been walking more and doing lots of yard work so it's good to see some more weight coming off! I'll have to keep close watch on what I eat over the next few days as it's going to be rainy and I have a sore foot!


----------



## mare

Dandish said:


> Okay guys, I've been MIA, but I'm coming back with my head lowered...I just CANNOT seem to get/stay motivated right now. I haven't done a whole lot of damage, but I've put back on about 8 pounds. I can't stand it, and I can't stand not being motivated. I don't know what the problem is right now, really. :grump:alright i just posted a little note cuz i am in the same boat with the mia and coming back with my head down. i really dont know how much i have gained cuz i am afraid to get back on the scale. maybe i better tommorrow.


----------



## LittleRedHen

I am down 38 lbs since January 8th. I am down 80 lbs since the birth of my daughter in June 07. I have 50 more to go


----------



## okgoatgal2

158.something this am. i'm working on getting it down for good, but man, i need to eat better. it's hard to cook healthy when you get home tired from walking around all day!! but more and more quick foods are not setting well with me, so i'm guessing it'll get easier and easier. i hope.


----------



## MarleneS

Now I know what it feels like to go to confession....forgive me for I have gained  ...127.8 .... but I purchased a new lawn mower yesterday and I have a couple of acres I keep cut with a push mower...so hopefully that will help with execise.

Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

i didn't even bother this morning. yesterday i'd bounced back up, so i'm not even going to bother today. sigh.
and that's biking 4.5 miles monday, walking/jogging (intervals) 2 miles tuesday. and NOT eating more than 1600 calories either day. 
marlene, just be sure to drink lots of water while you're walking that lawn mower.


----------



## tickranch

Hi~ my name is tickranch and I'm a bread addict. 

today's weight~ 139 lbs

I'm 5'3 and I would like to get down to 115lbs

I mostly lurk on this forum but I decided to join the Thursday weigh in, in hopes to make myself a little more accountable. I quit smoking 6 months ago and gained 30 lbs. I lost 10 lbs by just being a little more mindful of what and how much I'm eating. Now I'm yoyoing. I lose 10lbs and I gain 10 lbs. I'm frustrated and sick of myself. 

I've started a journal of sorts, writing down what I eat everyday. I'm counting calories trying to keep my daily intake below 1200. I've also started walking 3 miles every day.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Down to 179.4! A little, teeny bit at a time!


----------



## MarleneS

Welcome on board tickranch  -- It certainly does help to have others to hold yourself accountable too.

Laura -- I'm really bad about not drinking enough water. There was a couple of times last July/August when I had what I bet was signs of dehydration -- or it might have been heatstroke - since I'm not real good at not going out and mowing between 10AM and 4PM. Husband teased me about just tossing a bucket of water on me if he found me layed out on the lawn.

Cindy -- We can start a club of teeny weeny little bit at a time weight looser  Our motto will be "any amount of loss is better then a gain"


----------



## okgoatgal2

lemme tell you the signs of dehydration, marlene. lack of thirst. lack of sweat. headache. don't go there. it's not fun, not good.
on the plus side, i'm not getting any fatter yet, so i guess i'm basically holding my own. stupid baseball/softball summer league nonsense is cutting into my afternoons now.


----------



## Miz Mary

Im at 166 lbs......gained 1 lb......back went out on me, couldnt workout......but Im back at it !!!! no pun intended !!! Look out next week !!!!


----------



## mare

well its saturday but i did weigh myself on thursday. unfortunately i've gained twelve pounds back since i stopped watching what i was eating and of course i had heartburn every night again, so i am back to trying again. i am not doing the greatest but not doing the worst either. but i am trying and i am not going to beat myself up. i cant wait to have my garden start producing (gotta plant it first--the grounds gotta warm up). i have alot of plants ready to go in the ground and i am going to start some spinach and assorted lettuces in the house for now. i am craving vegies (good sign?)


----------



## Ruby

Had my weigh-in last night. Lost 3 1/4 lbs. this week. Had mixed feelings about that. One reason I lost that much was because I lost my precious little schnauzer Max to a heart attack. Food just didn't have taste anymore.

On the "lighter" side. I now only 15 3/4 from my goal weight.


----------



## okgoatgal2

sorry about your little dog.

i've bounced back and forth between 159 and 160 for far too long.


----------



## okgoatgal2

yes, it's a day early, but this am i was down to 156.8. now i have to not go above that for a few days and maybe i'll drop a couple more!! i'd love to be in the 140's by the time school gets out......


----------



## Cindy in NY

178.8 ! Finally, more than 2 oz lost!


----------



## MarleneS

Ruby, I'm sorry to hear about Max also -- take whatever time, effort you need to grieve his passing...and we'll be here for you when you're ready to get back to sharing your weight loss adventure with us.

Way to go Laura and Cindi -- my news this week is that evidently with my new lawn mower -- which I put in about 5 hours of pushing this week has evidently given me a bigger appettite because I've gained back an entire pound -- you know that pound it too me most of the past month to loss -- yipes~ I wish I could convince myself that it's because I've put on musle from pushing the lawn mower -- but that would be lying and I know it 

Guess I'm going to have to get serious again or I'm going to be heading way off in the wrong direction.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## designer

No good news today. I'm back to my heaviest, 160. I've made so many changes and tried so many things. I go down as low as 153 then it climbs back up. I don't eat junk food or take out, drink sodas or eat cookies. I'm so discusted! I might as well hit the burger joints because all my healthy habits have done nothing to help me lose the weight. I started going up when I hit perimenapause. I've been eating healthy and exercising for 2 years and no results. Curves, Atkins, South Beach, ABS, and many more. I even talked to my doctor when I had my physical, she told me to join wieght watchers! I'm just so tired of trying.


----------



## okgoatgal2

could be you just haven't found the right combination of diet and exercise yet. not all people are the same. especially as we age we have to change things. doing the same exercise program for years will not gain results. 
i was stupid and stepped on the scale again this am. "that time" gained me 2 lbs in 24 hrs. i won't step on the scale again until next week sometime.


----------



## tickranch

137 lbs

I'm down but I'm miserable. My relationship with food is fast becoming an obsession. I have days when I can think of nothing other than my weight and food. I feel as if I'm starving all the time. I worry that I'll never be able to eat bread again which makes my craving even worse. I'm crabby and emotional. I feel lost.


oh ya, and I ~hate~ exercising


----------



## Miz Mary

162 lbs !!! Down 4 lbs !!!! and going 3-4 miles on the treadmill !!!!!!! WOW !!! 
this feels so good ..... physically !!!!


----------



## mare

well here goes--i gained 4 pounds from last week:1pig::1pig::1pig:


----------



## bajiay

Hello! I'm new on this thread. I have a weight issue. I am 5'7" and I weigh 206. I started gaining weight because of a terminal illness several years ago and never lost the weight after I kicked the illness. Well, the leukemia is back but it is under control. I have better docs now and I can start exercising again. Found out just recently I have a thyroid issue as well. I'm not obsessed about losing to get to a certain weight, I just want to be healthy again. If I can lose 50# and be healthy, I'll be happy. Support would be nice, that's why I'm on here. Getting ready to start my workout DVD's again on my "good" days. I'm looking forward to that. So, hello and your posts are great. Keep truckin'!


----------



## tickranch

141 lbs    :Bawling: :Bawling: :Bawling: :1pig:


----------



## MarleneS

127.0 this morning - back in the right direction  ... I've pushed that lawn mower everyday for atleast an hour for the last 7 days -- I was really hoping for better results -- but I'll take whatever I can get ... must be all the muscle I'm building after not getting any exercising all winter -  

The muscle thing might actually be true -- even with taking into consideration the changes in sizes by the fashion police (like anyone even fell for that calling a 12 a 10), I'm wearing a couple sizes smaller instead of just one from when I was this weight last time...

Now, about learning to deal with 60 year old loose skin....I swear if it's not one thing it's another.

Ladies -- please don't give up -- we're in this together, and as anyone has read this knows -- it's taking me months to loose the last 10 pounds and the only thing that has worked for me is to not get discouraged, and not go on a weeklong binge of eating...not that I haven't wanted to only the fear that I wouldn't be able to stop keeps me from even a one meal binge.

bajiay -- girlfriend, you're a stronger woman then I'll ever be -- your courage and strength will serve you well.


Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## Miz Mary

161 ...one pound ---Ill take it , with a VERY stressful week !!!!!! 
Bajiay ---- WELCOME !!!! 
Its all a matter of creating GOOD habits .......


----------



## designer

159... down 1 pound.


----------



## Cindy in NY

178.4 today - another 4 itty bitty ounces lost! I actually was down to 177 last weekend but it's been a bad week weather wise so walking has been almost non-existent!


----------



## bajiay

Thanks you all!


----------



## okgoatgal2

ain't even going there this week.


----------



## MarleneS

Job well done last week for MizMary, Designer, and Cinda -- and hopefully okgoatgal2 will want to "go there" this week 

I got up one morning this week and my scale said 129 - yipes. I just knew it was the homemade icecream and cobbler I just had to eat at BakerCreek last Sunday! It was also the day I had an appointment to get a physical/drug screen for the job I start on Monday...at the doctor's office with clothes on their scale said 127 1/2 -- which I could better live with as 1/2 gain for homemade icecream and cobbler was worth it....

This morning my scales said 126.8 -- happy dance time -- it's a never before seen number even if it is only 2/10th of a pound less then a week ago 

Hope everyone has happy dance news today!

Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

another bad week.


----------



## bajiay

Just weighed myself and it's 203! Haven't started exercising yet, it's been a crazy week. I think the thyroid pills are starting to work, along with the other things I'm taking because I am feeling somewhat better and have a little more energy. YEAH!!
Come on ladies, so you were bad yesterday, so was I, today's a new day!


----------



## Miz Mary

Still at 161 .....shoulda skipped the homemade guacamole !! my pants are hard to keep up i noticed, and I measured myself ...lost about an 1 1/2 " all around !!! I have been trying to skip the workout this week ..dont know why, just had alot of other things I wanted to do ...like can jelly !!!! and push mow the yards !!!! Gotta keep focused...need to drink more water !!!!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Not sure if I believe it, but - 176.4!!:dance:


----------



## Miz Mary

WAY TO GO Cindy !!!!
okgoatgal2 ....... do not despair !! Keep trying !!! just make a little goal and go for that ! like, drink more water ....... we are here for you !!!!! If you said NO to one cookie this week -- THATS A GOOD THING !!!! ( just trying to keep the little things important ! )


----------



## tickranch

139

sorry I'm a day late


----------



## okgoatgal2

sigh. 158. sigh. can i get to 155 this month????? i'd rather be 150, but that may be pushing it.....


----------



## tickranch

138~ down 1 lb


----------



## okgoatgal2

157.2. down 8tenths of a pound. gotta be all that field trip activity and running up and down the hill doing chores-and yes, i actually ran up and down the hill!!!


----------



## MarleneS

Way to go Laura! 

One week on the sitting at a desk job and I'm back up to 127 -- yipes not good..not good at all 

Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

marlene, jiggle at the desk. bounce your leg, etc. walk to deliver stuff if you can.  i know all the tricks-i just don't use them!!
did i mention rock climbing is a blast????


----------



## MarleneS

Thanks Laura -- I'll see how much of that I can do and still leave my office door open -- I just happen to be right across the hall from the director. And I think I might like to actually do rock climbing a try now that my center of gravity might not be a henderence.


I came back #here this morning to let share that my scale seems to be messing with me -- it said 126 again this morning -- which gives me hope. If losing the last 5#'s is this hard -- I imagine maintenence will be more of the same - with maybe a little treat once a month or so?

Marlene


----------



## Cindy in NY

Bad week here - 178.2! Between Mother's Day, pizza, and doughnuts this week and spending two days preparing for the Chicken & Biscuit Dinner at church I haven't been eating very well or exercising like a should. There's always next week!


----------



## okgoatgal2

you will forever have to pay attention to how and what and how much you eat-all of us will. like that java chiller i had a little while ago...shouldnta! but OH MAN it was GOOD!!! 

i love personal physical challenges. i never liked ball sports. but i've always loved individual sports (dance, horse back riding, weight lifting, etc) i loved the physical training in the army and got the bright idea a couple yrs ago to take a group of kids rock climbing as a reward (it was supposed to be a ropes course but couldn't find one). and we climbed a real rock wall and rappelled down it and oh man if it didn't cost so much and wasn't so far away, i'd go to the gym we went to on tuesday several times a month!! i love it. can't do much of it b/c of my back, but i adore it. canoeing is a blast too. 

but i'm one of those weird people who enjoy sweating IF i'm working out. now i just need to do it a lot more regularly so i can lose the rest of this weight!


----------



## MarleneS

Laura you really do inspire me to just keep moving -- I've actually been doing stuff like seeing how many times I can lift and hold, then lower my legs -- thankfully my desk has a front so no one else can see...and I read about these butt crunches you can do while sitting -- haven't had buns of steal since I was a teenager  

And I've managed to mow everyday for atleast 30 mins to an hour or so ... we've been having great weather.

And the reward is the scale reading 125.5 this morning...within 1.5 pounds of goal 

'Til next week...

Marlene


----------



## Cindy in NY

Not sure if I believe it, but - 176.4!!:banana02:


----------



## okgoatgal2

way to go ladies!!!
this is a bad week for me to weigh myself. 
marlene, i do those butt clenches on driving trips and sitting at my desk and....all the time.  you can do wall pushups, tricep dips on your chair, etc.


----------



## designer

159.5


----------



## MarleneS

Way to go Cindy -- hope you have more good news to post this week too.

Designer -- that's just a little step in the wrong direction -- I hope you too have good news to post this week. Not that that was terrible news last week...we've all had those weeks.

I was hoping I would hit goal this week -- close but no bananna 124.6. Can I use the excuse that I'm holding out because I need you guys for support - when I go into maintenance? You would think that after 63.4 pounds that the last .6 would not be so difficult right?

Our campout this weekend will likely set me back a couple of weeks.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## Miz Mary

WOW Marlene...you lost 63.4 lbs. ?!!?! THATS amazing ......WAY TO GO !!!!!!! I cant wait until I can say " I lost 45 ibs." ...... you are an inspiration !!!!! How long have you been "blessed with losing " ?!?!
OH yeah..Im up 1 lb this week ... 162 ....after being out of town, not exercising , and fighting a sinus infection ..IM HAPPY it's not more than that !!! Yesterday I got back on the treadmill...picked up where I left off ....4 miles !!!! Today I am stacking a cord of wood after my 4 miles.....then weeding !!!
GO CINDY GO !!!
Designer .... Im SURE you did something awesome this week regardless of the number on the scale !!! Drink more water ?!?! Eat less portions ?!? walk across the parking lot instead of parking up front ?!?! Say NO to a cookie ?!?! fess up the good stuff --- little things MATTER !!!!!


----------



## Cindy in NY

176.8 here this week! So up about 1/2 pound. The Pizza Hut buffet on Monday is what I think did me in! 

However, I have much less of a pooch as my Grandmama would call it. Certainly, not 6 pack abs but not a whole bunch there any more. I used to tuck in my shirt and then kind of poof it out to balance out with my tummy. Not any more!! Now I can just leave my shirt tucked in flat against my almost flat belly!! :clap:


----------



## MarleneS

Miz Mary -- basically I tried to match the guidelines of how much of each food group we are suppose to have every day to be healthy, and keep it under 1200 calories a day, and keep it under 25 grams of fat, and I do yard work for excercise. (I push a lawn mower over two acres divided into between 30 mins. - 1 hours sections - which gives me me 4-6 sessions a week 

After my food binge at last weeks campout I'm surprised I'm only back up to 125.2 ...so ya'll have me hanging around for atleast a couple of weeks right 

Never say never!

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## Cindy in NY

175.8!! :banana02:


----------



## Miz Mary

161 !!! one lb is 1 lb !!!!!!


----------



## okgoatgal2

i don't think i'll ever lose it. i think i'll just stay 30 lbs overweight until i finally die. who cares.


----------



## maxine

Okay,,I'm going to jump on the "weight loosing bandwagon" here..I'm hoping I can do this with you folks help, because I really, really need to lose weight!! My blood pressure jumped way up last Dec (214/106) and am having trouble getting it down..I know losing weight will certainly help..but it's really hard, sooo....here I go..I just weighed myself...237 lbs!!! I have been trying to eat more healthy,& less of it.. I don't drink any kind of soda pop, so that's not an issue,,but the donut shop right next door to my work sure is... also I know I need to start walking..I've been putting it off because of rain, darkness when I get home from work, and my knees hurt tremendously,,but now I feel I must walk no matter what..I work two part time jobs..one in town at an office, sitting all day..and one at a country Mini Market just down the road from where I live, where I am getting lots of movement!! ..am going to try to walk on my "townie" job lunch hour and see how that works out..I have also been researching to find out which foods are good for reducing blood pressure,,other than reduced salt..so here goes.. lets see what next Thursday brings!! 
Maxine in OREGON


----------



## MarleneS

Cindy and Mary -- great results last week! And Laura - I certainly care  -- we just need to figure out away for you to also use that great advise and suggestions you have shared with us...and/or other ways to keep you motivated too.

For a start I have noticed that you always refer to the weight loss as those "30" pounds -- what worked for me was to think of it as that next pound and the idea that I got a reward at each ten pound loss. 

I also know it's more difficult when you have to plan meals and such for the rest of your family not on a diet...give yourself a two week vacation from kitchen duties just to get yourself started. As I have seen and you have mentioned you have 4 great children who all know a great deal about cooking...okay you might have to take a fire hose to the kitchen in two weeks...but what the hay -- if that's what it takes to reach YOUR goal go for it right? If I was like an interfering mother-in-law -- I might mention that the Hubby might want to volunteer for kitchen clean up ... after all he is very likely to lilke the results too -- even if he dare not make too many comments along the way 

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## Cindy in NY

Maxine - great to have you join us!! Walking has definately been the key for me. I started walking last summer without really making any dietary changes and lost about 15 pounds! Fit it in where ever you can. When I used to work outside the home, I would walk with someone at lunchtime. If you keep up a good pace, you can walk two miles in a half hour. Another way you can get extra steps is to park at the far end of the parking lot.

Hope to hear great news from you soon! Hang in there Laura!!


----------



## Miz Mary

Welcome Maxine !!! I suggest WATER !!! LOTS of water !!!! Fills you up, its good for you , and it helps you lose !!! I think cinnamon is good for lowering blood pressure ....

Laura ..... I agree with Marlene ...make smaller goals !! Try for 1 lb. this week !!!! KEEP TRYING !! Drink MORE water !!! Exersize just so you can say you did !!!! I think you need to make a list for us, of all the things you ARE doing , so we can maybe suggest something maybe you hadnt thought about trying ?!?! WE ARE HERE FOR YOU !!!!
KEEP GOING CINDY !!!! YAY !


----------



## maxine

Hey Miz Mary! so good to hear from you!! Thanks for the welcome. I believe you are correct in that cinnamon is good for lowering blood pressure.I love cinnamon so no problem eating it..Yes, I am trying to comsume more water and other fluids, except caffeinated ones ofcourse. Even though we are having rain today, I plan on taking a small walk,,I am finishing up a quilt today, but am setting my timer for 1 hour intervals to get up and stretch and walk around..to everyone here,,enjoy this day!!
Maxine


----------



## MarleneS

I really don't want to give up my support that I get having to hold myself accountable to you guys...this week 124.2...

Marlene


----------



## Cindy in NY

Marlene - that is great! I hope you'll stick around with us!

I'm at 175.6. Thought it would be up because the first of the week it was just too hot to walk!


----------



## Miz Mary

160 !! yay ! gee, at this rate, I will hit my goal in 6 months !!


----------



## okgoatgal2

well, ya'll are doing good!!!


----------



## maxine

Hello to all,
I made it through the first week!! I weighed in this morning,,234lbs.. only 3 lbs lost and am somewhat disapointed, but atleast it's down not up...only managed to walk 3 days,,so will try for more this week..I also concentrated on less amounts in my portions, and one apple and one banana each day.. so, here I go on week 2, and who knows what it will hold!! I do know I'm going out with friends this Friday to the local theater and seeing the play, "Harvey",.. which is one of my favorite movies..good luck to all this week..
maxine


----------



## MarleneS

Drum roll please.... exactly 124.0 this morning  

Someone should make a scale that allows you to set your goal and when you reach it it triggers a switch that sets off confetti, balloons, streamers, and loud "you're a winner" music ... but I'll settle for the nice surprise.

I'm going to hang around with you guys for awhile until I am sure I can handle maintence on my own -- which might never happen 

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## Miz Mary

162 ...up 2 !!!! I have had NO motivation to workout.......obviously !!! SO , I am back to my 5 miles a day , 5 bottles of water a day , and NO overeating !!!! I am also adding some crunches, and "bicycle " exercises.......


----------



## Cindy in NY

175.2 here! Of course, we have been working outside so much and so late that by the time we get in we're not eating a whole lot!


----------



## okgoatgal2

still bouncing between 158 and 160. sigh.
but we did go bike 8.5 miles yesterday and will go again this evening, provided he isn't too tired from working today.


----------



## maxine

Hello..I wighed in and just stayed the same. I wasn't surprised as I didn't a chance to do my walking..I worked way too much..hopefully this week will be better..
Maxine


----------



## maxine

Alright!!!! I weighed in this morning at 230!, that's a total loss of 7lbs!!! Hurray!! I was able to do a little more walking this last week,,however my work schedule interferred..This working two part-time jobs is the pits..not for much longer I hope,,I keep telling myself, "atleast I have a job!" Also my knees have been extremely painful, but I know the continued weight loss will help with that problem..and Miz Mary, I am listening to your advice about lots of water and fluids.. good luck to all.
maxine


----------



## tn_junk

First official weigh in as I start my lifestyle changes.
Starting at 347.7 pounds. 
Goal weight (as per the cardiologist and other MD types) 197 lbs. 
Wish me luck and say a prayer for me.

alan


----------



## Miz Mary

158 !!! lost 4 lbs. ! I have been on my 5/5/5 ALL week !!! 5 miles/ 5 bottles water/ 5 meals per day !! plus I have been working outside gardening, mowing lawns etc.....

WELOME ABOARD galump !! How are you starting your lifestyle changes ?! Weighing in each week here sure helps....even if you dont lose, the support is great and it makes you want to keep trying !!!

GREAT JOB MAXINE !!!!!......i was NEVER a water drinker, but I MADE myself and boy does it help !!!!

OKGOATGAL2 ....way to go on the bike ride last week !!!


----------



## okgoatgal2

this week is vacation bible school, so i'm getting my exercise in teaching the music (all of the songs have moves to them) and running up and down the stairs several times a night. i'm still bouncing between 158 and 160 and actually went up to 162 for a day. back down to 160 again this am. sigh. i guess i'm going to have to just crack down hard on my eating and force myself to exercise, regardless of how tired i am.


----------



## MarleneS

Was embrassed to post that my scale said 125.2 Thursday -- but happy to say it said 123.6 this morning...must have been that dang dog that sometimes puts his paw on the back of the scale while I'm on it...

Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

marlene, you will fluctuate a pound or two every week. as long as it doesn't go up 2 weeks in a row, you're fine. you look great, btw.


----------



## okgoatgal2

back below 160 again.


----------



## Cindy in NY

I had company last week and didn't get a chance to post but I did weigh myself - 173.4!!:banana02:


----------



## MarleneS

Thanks for the compliment Laura -- I certainly feel great  Since you've been correct so far, I'm hoping you are corrected about the fluctuation of a pound or so -- this morning I'm at 124.4 ... staying within a pound of so on either side of goal weight. Good needs on your scale reports this week!

Cindy I do believe you are well on your way towards success -- a nice slow and steady decline.

Off to another work of figuring out how much of what I can eat to keep it off 

Marlene


----------



## Miz Mary

UGH ! 160.. up 2 !!!! My vacation starts Aug 1...I would love to lose 10 lbs before then .....


----------



## maxine

Stayed the same=230!! oh well atleast it's down from original...Miz Mary don't fret about the 2 lbs.. you and Marlene are doing great..keep up the great work..more next week..
Maxine


----------



## tn_junk

Know I'm a day late, but got to check in. Lost 7 lbs this week. down to 340. 
Know that most, or all, of it is "water weight", and that it will not happen next week.

alan


----------



## maxine

Alright Galump!! Way to go!! Water or not, it's a loss..that's almost equivalant to the weight of a gallon of milk(8 lbs)!! I have been working in my veg/flower garden so am sure this extra activity will help to lose more lbs next week..I filled two wooden boxes with dirt..took 6 wheelbarrow loads each..whew!! I've had to go to raised beds, and boxes because the old knees just don't do "down" so good..also am determined to get some walking in this week..I feel everything else ( house cleaning, etc) is going to have to go by the wayside until I get ME under control..
Maxine


----------



## Cindy in NY

Forgot to post last week. Up a bit - 173.8! I think I've been having a bit too much comfort food lately! Great job galump!


----------



## okgoatgal2

marlene, as long as you stay within a couple pounds of that goal, you'll be fine forever. 
rest of you, keep it up. i had no healthy choices at the conference way out in jet this week, the cafe didn't even have the stuff for salad!! so i had a gain, but it is also "that time" and i did get in 3 walks this week, 2 at the conference, and one at home.  i've also kicked up the cleaning and am not being as efficient in my chores (burn a couple extra) but if i'm going to lose 10 by school start, i need to really get serious-it's 37 days now, so i probly won't make it.


----------



## tn_junk

337- Down three more, which is fine by me. Haven't been real hungry this week a.d have still lost a little.

alan


----------



## designer

157.5 I'm also bounching up and down from 160. On on a downswing today.


----------



## okgoatgal2

i dunt tink i'm gunna make it!!!

one month to lose 10 lbs. sigh. i guess i'd better really kick it into gear. just seems every time i get serious, something happens and i get hurt or something prevents me exercising. this week i fell and wrenched my back. but i'm at 160. maybe i should aim for 5 lbs and to not go back above that.....sigh.


----------



## Miz Mary

159.....down 1.................I am proud to say I RAN .1 miles today .....yes, that WAS a POINT 1 !!!!! I am NOT a runner....but ya gotta start somewhere !!! I guess the guilt from a small piece of cake got me .........hahaha ! 
Okgoatgal......same here !! I want to lose 10 b4 my vacation next month !!! Lets just go for 5 , and anything else is a BONUS !!!! 
galump - AWESOME !!
Designer - welcome to the 160 crowd !!!


----------



## MarleneS

I'm hearing lots of determination and keeping up the fight -- which is a good thing  Take it from the Queen of the world's longest (so it seemed) pateau of no progress. Just stick with it and it will happen.

Great job galump -- all the material says that 2 pounds per week is the best for long term weigh loss so you're right on the money!

Oh - I'm right on the mark this week of 124. I'm thinking if I can maybe drop another pound and keep it off for a couple of weeks to be sure it's not just temporary thing - I might be able to have something against all the rules? ... The idea of this is it (still feels like a diet if you know what I mean) forever just isn't doing it's thing for me this week.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## maxine

Well, I did not do so good with my healthy eating this week..worked extra hours and ate McDonalds 3 times because I didn't pack my lunch..also one day went on an eating binge and ate "garbage" food where I work second job at the Mini Market..candy, ice cream, chips, hot dog, the more I ate the worse I felt!! Did not sleep well that night and the whole next day I felt miserable!!! Guess this was a really good "hands on" lesson to learn.. don't eat junk food!! gained 3 lbs...sigh..well, it felt really good to get back on fruits, nuts veg and real food..I also think I had better try the diary thing..make me more accountable for what I put in my mouth... good job to everyone else..
Maxine


----------



## MarleneS

maxine said:


> Well, I did not do so good with my healthy eating this week..worked extra hours and ate McDonalds 3 times because I didn't pack my lunch..also one day went on an eating binge and ate "garbage" food where I work second job at the Mini Market..candy, ice cream, chips, hot dog, the more I ate the worse I felt!! Did not sleep well that night and the whole next day I felt miserable!!! Guess this was a really good "hands on" lesson to learn.. don't eat junk food!! gained 3 lbs...sigh..well, it felt really good to get back on fruits, nuts veg and real food..I also think I had better try the diary thing..make me more accountable for what I put in my mouth... good job to everyone else..
> Maxine



There's a great lesson in your story Maxine...now if you can find a way for your brain to focus on how bad the junk food made you feel compared to how good you feel when you eat healthy you are on to something 

You know I use to snicker to myself with that line..."Nothing taste as good as being thin feels." -- Now I find myself asking if something is going to taste as good as the rewards of not going for the few seconds of pleasure over long term feeling better.

Marlene


----------



## Cindy in NY

173.6 - down just a wee bit. I weighed myself earlier in the week and weighed 172.4! I'm trying to figure out what I ate between Tuesday and Friday!

Maxine - I feel the same way if I eat too much fast food esp if it's greasy stuff! I can eat it every once in a while but not several times a week.


----------



## okgoatgal2

well, down to 157.4 this am. woohoo. 2.4 to hit the intermediate goal, i may actually get close to the 10 lbs by 10 aug. (starting from 160)


----------



## MarleneS

Way to go Laura! 

Marlene


----------



## MarleneS

Somehow I missed Cindy's post -- sorry about that -- good job for your week last week also.

I'm at 123.6 this morning...close enough for me 

Marlene


----------



## designer

Back up to 160.  So disappointed. I thought it would be down because I'm doing more exercise and keeping a food diary and staying in my calorie range.


----------



## Cindy in NY

172.4 !!:clap: I think some of this is due to some "intestinal" difficulty I had earlier this week! :shrug:

designer - I don't understand it either. Sometimes I think I have done all the right things and the scale doesn't budge!


----------



## Miz Mary

157 ...down 2 !
Designer , it could be just water too ! KEEP GOING !!!!!
WAY TO GO CINDY !!
OKgoatgal - - KEEP IT UP !
Marlene, you cant stop posting each week......I have to learn how to keep it off !


----------



## nduetime

Wow! Ever since I hurt my knee in November 06 I have had a difficult time.
Last time I posted I was at 200, that was december 07.
Here it is july 08 and I am now at 220!!!

I would love to say that it is b/c my knees hurt but the truth is, my knees probably hurt b/c of all the weight gain.

For those who remember, I am the ultimate procrastinator. Not that I have not been doing anything; I did try weight watchers point system for thirteen weeks. I got tired of always writing everything down. It does work tho, I lost ten pounds and then promptly out them right back on after quitting the journaling.

So ok, now is a great time to start again.

220.0 7/17/08


----------



## LittleRedHen

Not sure if I have posted here before or not but I weighed in at 173.2 lbs today. For me this is 2 lbs lost THIS week. It puts me up to 65 lbs THIS year. Yes I have been working on it for awhile. I am 97 lbs loss since Jun 30th last year when my daughter was born.


----------



## Cindy in NY

172.2 - I feel like I need a teeny, tiny emoticon to use with my teeny, tiny weight loss!

LittleRedHen - congrats on the 97 pounds!!

nduetime - glad to see you are getting back on track!!


----------



## MarleneS

Designer - don't let that increase on one weigh-in discourage you too much -- stick with it and be determiner to do the weight-loss waiting game even when you are stricking to your diet and exercise routine -- there will be a fairly constant flow of good days and not so good days -- but it will come off. 

The rest of ya'll had great scale days -- hugs and pats on the back all around.

I think Ok-goat gal/Laura had plans to be elsewhere last week so I'll take that as the reason she hasn't checked in. 

Galump - how you doing this week and last? Todays a new day and a possible restart of reaching your goal 

Oh -- scale said 124.2 yesterday ... amazing what happens when we have a rainy week and I slack off on the excersie...okay it was just a little gain back but the idea scares me.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## designer

156.5! down 3.5 lbs! I'm shocked! I got this video game for Nintindo DS(my son's) called My weight loss coach. I've been following it and started seeing some results. My food intake hasn't changed, I was already within my calorie range. But I have started moving more. I thought I was pretty active but when you actually start tracking it and have goals for how many steps and minutes a day you may be surprised. I walked about 6-7000 steps a day and did the mini trampoline or bike but not everyday, just as time permitted. But with a goal for the day I make time even if I'm marching in place at the sink doing dishes!

My daily goals(based on your data you input) are 30 minutes physical activity, 6500 steps(it comes with a pedometer that downloads into the game) 1-6 challenges(offered based on the coaching sessions) and a food balance.(it weighs your food in and your exercise) 

I'm using a stationary peddle thing at my desk at work to get my 30 min done and finish up my steps with the dogs feeding up and doing stuff around home. Being someone who hates exercise this is not hard, it is just small things each day. Thanks for the encouragement!
Carol M


----------



## maxine

Hello All,
First off, I want say I just realized I hadn't posted last week..so sorry,,I've been going thru a sort of a "pity party" for myself,,just feeling terrible because of my bing eating when I had been trying so hard..It really threw me down for a loop! Yesterday I had a little "talk" with myself and am now getting back into gear with the healthy eating..but man, let me tell you,,it was a dark place to be in.!!

Also I want to thank Marlene for the good words about remembering what it felt like to lose the weight..great words, and I kept remembering them while I was having my "spell" and feel they helped me pull myself together again.. Have any of you gone thru this feeling so bad about yourself?? Is this maybe just part of recognizing your need to help yourself?? 

Galump,,where are you?? How are you doing?? ..you were giving me inspiration so 
please hang in there and post again..

Everyone else you are doing wonderful.. Thanks again for your help..
Maxine


----------



## maxine

Oh Yes!! I forgot to say I am at 232 lbs..!!! Better next week..
Maxine


----------



## Miz Mary

Maxine......I get thoes days .....its usually PMS with me, but the feelings the same.....I have to pray about it , know it goes away , and pick up and try again TODAY .... I havent been on my treadmill all week.....and am back at 160 ....but because I KNOW I feel better when I exercise, and eat better , I will try again tomorrow .....and ---- these fig newtons !!!!!!


----------



## okgoatgal2

i'm back, and am up again. had a good week in ks, but got sick and had no exercise, so i guess i'll start over again this week. sigh.


----------



## maxine

Alright!!! weighed in at 229*!!!*Had doctor check up this week..blood pressure down a little, 166/98 but stills needs more work.. he changed my meds a little.. I am also working different schedule so will see how that works out..good luck to everyone this week!
Maxine


----------



## Miz Mary

WOW - it's been a week already !??! Lets see....Im at 157 ! Down 3 !! 
I am going on vacation for 2 weeks...wish I could take my treadmill...Im gonna remember portion control.....and its NOT a vacation from GOOD EATING BEHAVIORS !!! My BDay is the 12th , so I may be forced to eat a little piece of cake if I have to ..( I dont care for all the fake sugar taste ! ) But since I will be in California, I can eat lots of fresh fruits !!!!!!! 
GREAT to hear the good news Maxine!!
OKGOATGAL2 ....Ill prolly be in the same boat when I get back ...but Im HAPPY you had a good vacation !!!!!


----------



## okgoatgal2

miz mary, it wasn't a vacation!! i was on a mission trip to greensburg. 19 of us went, from several different churches, and 16 of them went out and worked on the houses they are rebuilding after that ef5 tornado last may. one stayed in bed all week, cause she was very ill-heart problems. my pastor and i stayed behind at the church we stayed at for the week and cooked. up at 5, cook breakfast for 18 people, fix lunches for them, clean up after them (real dishes and no dishwasher!!) rested, cook supper for 18 people, clean up after them (real dishes and no dishwasher!!) but it was fun!

i've lost about a pound this week. i'd lose more if i'd work at it harder.


----------



## Miz Mary

God bless you okgoatgal2 .......I often wonder what happens in the towns after a tornado .......you never hear about the rebuilding , just the trauma right after it happens....and YAHOO on the loss of a lb !!!!! "a lb is a lb. " !!!!!


----------



## FourDeuce

This is Marlene (Not FourDeuce) I typed all of the following before I realized I hadn't logged him out and me in: 

We had clear skies for the most part of the past week - so I got to mow everyday. Temps were in the high 90's and even had a couple of 100+ days so the reason my scale said 122.2 yesterday morning is probably just dehydration. But ya'll do know I'm still working on being under 124 for two weeks so I can have something really special -- I've been thinking ice cream 

Galumps still hasn't checked in -- I'll have to point out that if it's because of slow or no progress that's just not fair because we've all had weeks where we've reported much the same right  I'm pushy because I care, honest!

Designer - a 3# loss is a more then great week -- hope you've had another good one this week. I noticed Mis Mary had a -3 weeks also -- with the exception of my first week - over an 18 month period I never had a -3 week. I was encouraged with any loss - can't image what that would have done for me. 

Maxine - Those bloodpressure numbers will keep dropping as you continue to lose. I started at 128/? and the last two times I went to donate blood it was 102/80(?) and 98/7? -- for some reason I don't ever seem to remember that bottom number. It helped me to think about my heart not having to work so hard to get blood though all that extra weight - well to be honest I just called it what it was - fat. The old heart has rewarded me by showing the lower numbers.

Laura - A lost pound is a lost pound -- time to start seeing yourself 28 weeks from now at your goal. That positive self imaging really does help. I'm working on seeing myself being named in Warren Buffet's will. 

Looking forward to my treat next Thursday...

Marlene


----------



## Cindy in NY

I did weigh myself last Thursday - 172.4. Up a bit. I dread getting on the scale this week though. I've had company here this weekend and have eaten way too much including popcorn at the movies:nono: The next day I couldn't get enough water in me!!


----------



## designer

Kinda stuck right now at around 157. I got to find a way to get in more exercise to get it moving again.


----------



## okgoatgal2

designer, i was stuck around 162 for months and months-check the logs on here!!! it finally started coming down again, and now i've been hovering around 157 for a couple of months. i know my problem is laziness-i just haven't forced myself to get out and work. summer, when i'm off work, messes with me-i like the routine of working every day. i'm at 158 this am. sigh.


----------



## MarleneS

Well, I've discovered it doesn't take much to turn the scale in the wrong direction - but it was a fun food week  -- 123.4 this week.

Marlene


----------



## designer

156.5
Really plan on doing some serious exercise to get the scale moving. It's so easy to not find time.


----------



## maxine

No gain,, no loss..but still hanging in there..229lbs. My knees are feeling a little better, so plan on doing some walking..Miz Mary, I'm drinking lots of water and it really does make a difference on how I feel.. I know when I am feeling tired, a drink of water perks me right up..!! Our bodies do try to tell us don't they!!?? good week to all of you...
Maxine


----------



## Cindy in NY

Still on the slow track - 172.0.

Maxine - have you tried leg lifts? This is what PT recommended to me after my knee surgery. It strenghtens the muscles on the outside of the knee and makes it more stable. I still do these when my knees hurt and it does help.


----------



## tn_junk

341-

Not good

alan


----------



## MarleneS

Ah but galump -- you're back sharing with us that's more important then what hasn't happend "yet" -- first you have to have the want too - and just your simple post proves that you one too. When I first got started my can this work this time for me wasn't measured in weeks, not even in whole days - it was measured in can I make it just one more hour ... and with each hour I'd give myself a little pat on the back and say okay that's great - let's see if you can go another hour. Then it got to days...and it took me over 18 months but I did do it.

At work I have a diet buddy who'll buzz me about 11:40 and asks if it lunch time yet, and I tease her about whining about how hungry she is...we've gotten it down to my asking which will feel better - go ahead and giving in to her want to eat NOW - or knowing she has what it takes to wait until the scheduled time. I guess I don't need to say how thilled she was to loose 2 pounds last week 

Designer, Maxine, and Cindy -- I'm starting to "read" a stronger and strong "I can do this" attitude in your posts -- and I too know you can get 'er done.

Make - one/hour or one/day at a time one/oz. or pound at at him your motto.

Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

and marlene is a success story! i've seen the before and after and it is amazing! as is marlene herself. 
nothing to report here. i have to find a new exercise buddy-clarabelle (my bassett) died tuesday, so now i have no forced external reason to walk to the top of the hill. now it just has to come from inside me.


----------



## Cindy in NY

okgoatgal2 - I'm so sorry for your loss!! I take Sasha on my walks. Even though it takes longer (she has to stop and sniff!), I wouldn't enjoy it as much without her.

galump - can you tell us what you are eating or how much exercise you're getting? We might be able to help.


----------



## MarleneS

Laura, I so so sorry to hear about Clarabelle, I'm very lucky to have met her and got to spend some time with her...I'm glad she decided that my lap looked like a great place to cuddle while she watched out for me when everyone else went down to the river for a swim. I know she was a very important part of your and the children's lives when she was needed most, give yourself and them a hug from me for taking such good care of her.

Oh and thanks for the kind words -- I sincerely believe I have not accomplished what each and everyone else posting here can also accomplish -- think positive, when you get discouraged make yourself imagine what being less heavy is going to be like-- it's actually been proven that seeing yourself where you want to be helps you get there.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

thanks for the kind words about little clara. she was young, and i'm missing her, i will wait until summer, probably, before getting another pup. i cannot live without a pup of my own anymore. 

marlene, i said nothing that wasn't true. you are truly an inspiration to me. i need to get a pic of myself from long ago and put it in a prominent place.


----------



## MarleneS

Here it is Thursday again... another good week - 123.4 - I might just get this maintenance thing down yet  I even had a piece of chocolate cheesecake - yummy. But I gotta tell you it was a reward for sticking with the high fiber/low fat diet for much of the rest of the week. To be honest it isn't that difficult - how long have I been on this diet now? I'm hoping it's becoming a habit - you know like the high fat/low fiber one was before I got started.

Hope everyone else had a great week too.

Oh, and I honestly do not think I could not do it without you guys -- just knowing I'm expect to report in with good results is my inspiration.

Marlene


----------



## Cindy in NY

169.0!!:dance:

I had read that sometimes you need to change your exercise routine in order to make some progress so I tweeked mine a bit. I have tried to tighten up my walking time/ speed. I've also added two exercises each evening from another of Jorge Cruise's books. Seems to be working!!

Marlene - what is your total weight loss?


----------



## designer

thursday again, kinda discouraged this morning. I haven't fell off the wagon but am back up to 158 from 155.5! I was very surprised. I expected a loss since I exercised really hard yesterday. I got over 8000 steps in and helped my DH cut a truck load of corn stalks with machettees! 

Marlene it sounds like you have it totally under control! High fiber/ low fat, what is a typical meal that fits that diet?


----------



## bluesky

I hope this is the right place to introduce myself. I've been reading posts in this forum and you've encouraged me to get back into shape. 

Up until my mid 30s I weighed in the low 120s after having four children. I had two more babies and and went to about 140. 

On my 45th birthday I weighed 230. I was miserable. I spent the next 10 months losing 90 pounds. A month later I was diagnosed with breast cancer and over the next year, with surgery, chemo, and hormones I gained back about 25 pounds and stayed there for seven years. I ran and walked 15-30 miles a week and felt fine at 165 pounds. 

When I married my sweetheart and moved to the country the pounds slowly started creeping back on. I have a totally sedentary job and my workday, with commute, was almost 11 hours. Our roads are very hilly, winding, and isolated so I don't feel safe walking in the evenings after work. I got a treadmill, which I hate and never use. The food in the hospital cafeteria is delicious and deadly - high in fat and sugar. So now I'm back at 218 today at the doctor's office. 

I have hypertension, in spite of being on three blood pressure medicines, asthma, and reflux, all of which are made worse by obesity. So - I have a plan: low fat, high high complex carbs, skip the sugary drinks, and severe portion control. I work at the same sit-down job, but I'm working at home two weeks out of three now so I can walk in the mornings or at lunchtime when it's light out. I can use that blasted, boring treadmill the weeks I have to go into the hospital to work. That plan is exactly what I did before and it worked - so now I just have to do it! My goal is 140 pounds.


----------



## maxine

229lbs..still... but some really good news...drum roll please!! My blood pressure dropped to 141/80 !! The new meds are helping not only my b/p, but also my knees are doing much better too!! Hurray!! Cindy in NY, please tell me more about the leg lifts..I will be glad to try them..Four Duece, Miz Mary and Marlene,,thank you so much for the encourageing words..believe me they all help..

Galump.. hang in there..come on... get back to us,,Even with no weight loss, you are really winning because you are trying, and you are getting better each day..Believe me,,I know what it's like to feel like you're only trudging up hill, struggling with no acheivement!! But then finally one day,,something good happens..a little weight loss, or you just simply feel better that day and it's not such a struggle.., You can do this.. If today doesn't go so good, well,tomorrow the sun will come up and it will be a new day..and you will do better that day..!! I know you will..

Designer,,some days are the big surprise with no loss,,but yes, you are getting better just because you tried..hang in there..

Welcome to Bluesky..sounds like you have a good idea on what to do..

Thursdays seem to really roll around fast since I joined you folks,, !! Have a good week..
Maxine


----------



## MarleneS

"I think I can...I think I can...I know I can I know I can..." - I hope that becomes everyone's montra (sp?)...

Welcome bluesky -- having done it before you already know you can do it! And hopefully you'll be there for those of us who have done it before but are determined this time to make it a lifestyle - not just a weight loss - so we don't have to do it again.

That was some really awesome news Maxine - about your bloodpressure -- sorry your scale didn't move enough to be the icing on the cake (yes I think about food 24/7 - or so it seems). Actually, the bloodpressure going down is better then a pound or so loss when you think about long term healthy results.

Cindy - It's a 65# loss -- I'm sure that's in this thread somewhere - since it took me 1-1/2 to loss it that's probably like 10-15 pages back. 

Designer - If you can keep your calories under 1200, and your fat grams under 25, and I'm not sure about the fiber grams - I'm thinking it's 15-20 grams per day - and have a moderate excerize program - you will loose the weight. I'll give to an example of a typical days worth of meals -- I'm still sticking to the low fat/high fiber just eating a little more - and having the occasional yummy treat that says..."now this is what makes it all worthwhile."

Breakfast is 1 cup of Cheerios or 3/4 cup stone cut oats, 1 cup skim milk, 4 oz. Cranberry/pomegranite juice, 1 large cup of coffee with non-dairy creamer and slenda.
Lunch 4 oz. of protien - be it a lean beef patty, salmon/tuna, chicken, or a veggie burger, 1-2 cups veggies (the higher in fiber the better) - a serving of high carb - be it a whole wheat bun, a baked/steamed/boil potato (with skin), whole wheat pasta, or brown rice. 1 cup non-fat yogurt - diet drink. Dinner is more often then not a grapefruit, lean cusine meal of choice, and diet jello with non-fat cool whip. (and not just one of those 1/2 cup servings -- 2 cups of jello (40 calories) and a nice dallop of cool whip  I try not to eat anything in between - but if I absolutely have to have a snack I try to stick with fresh fruit, raw veggies, mainly I just have another 12 oz. diet drink.

I don't drink enough water, and my exercise if pushing a lawn mower 1 hour - 4-6 days a week - depending on the weather. We are encouraged to get up and just walk around at work - so I never use the intercom - I go to whomever I need to speak with.

Hope that info helps.

Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

still hanging in, no loss


----------



## Cindy in NY

maxine said:


> Cindy in NY, please tell me more about the leg lifts..I will be glad to try them..



Maxine - lay on the floor on your back. Without bending your knees, raise your legs slowly off the floor. Hold them for a couple of seconds about 4 - 6 inches off the floor and then lower them slowly. Do probably 3 - 4 reps to start. If it seems too difficult to start, you can do one leg at a time. This is also a great exercise for the lower abs!


----------



## Miz Mary

Im back ! had a great trip, but it was up in the 110 degrees !!! I drank alot of water...couldnt eat much in that heat ....NO excercise..my ankles swelled....and I lost 2 lbs. !!!!! I didnt expect to lose anything, was hoping to maintain .....in a few days the weather will cool down here from 103 and I will get back to my workout !!!! welcome new people, and good job to the "losers" !!!! thoes of you who havent lost .....DONT GIVE UP !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarleneS

122.4 this morning -- I guess I did good with my more fruit and veggies less carbs this week...but it was probably because I didn't have my midweek "treat" 

Hope everyone else has great results too.

Marlene


----------



## designer

155.5 
Started back doing the strength training Tuesday. I'm soooo sore and I'm supposed to do it again today. OWWWWW!


----------



## bluesky

217.4 - about a 2 pound loss, which is not too bad considering I've been on Prednisone for four days for my asthma. I just got the Leslie Sansone walking DVDs in the mail yesterday and I'm hoping this will enable me to be more consistent with walking. I just can't do it outside in the heat and humidity.


----------



## Miz Mary

155 !! YAY ! 
bluesky ....how does the dvd's work ?! I usr a treadmill, and was wondering how to spice it up a little !!!
Designer ..what kind of strength training are you doing ????
LOVE your number MarleneS !!! Dont know if I'll get down that much, but it must feel GOOD !!!


----------



## okgoatgal2

hanging out at the same numbers still. you'd think i'd learn to kick it into gear and get busy, wouldn't you? i know it's just laziness this round.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Bad week here! Started out with overdoing on pizza last Friday night. Then a managed to sprain my back doing something over the weekend so I have been moving slower than normal. Then DH is trying to do his job at work and cover for another manager and his way of dealing with the stress is to come home and gripe at me. Of course, being an emotional eater, this makes me go straight to food! I'm at 172.6! Over a 3 pound gain for the week!!


----------



## bluesky

Miz Mary said:


> 155 !! YAY !
> *bluesky ....how does the dvd's work ?! I usr a treadmill, and was wondering how to spice it up a little !!!*
> Designer ..what kind of strength training are you doing ????
> LOVE your number MarleneS !!! Dont know if I'll get down that much, but it must feel GOOD !!!


The DVDs are pretty much walking in place, with a few variations in steps. Totally uncomplicated, but a very good workout (I remember the old aerobic dance tapes, which were so confusing to me ). The pace varies with the beat of the music. You can do a workout that is equivalent to one, two, three, or four miles of walking. One thing I really like is you can choose "music only workout" from the DVD menu and skip all of the overly perky talk from the leader. There is also a workout using an exercise band for strength training.


----------



## okgoatgal2

156.6 this am. i think it helps that i've been stressed and only eaten 2 meals a day the last 2 days.


----------



## MarleneS

Not a highly recommended weight loss program Laura -- but hey, you still get to count the loss right?  Is getting ready for another year of teaching extra stressful this year?

I'm at 123.6 this morning. I'm using the excuse that I had a doctor's appointment earlier in the week and he made a comment about needing a little more weight at my AGE -- actually made me a little mad lol. I showed him -- I actually had a non-fat frozen yogurt in a waffle cone on the way back to the office!

Anyhow -- thank ya'll for keeping me accountable -- it's a big help in staying with the new lifestyle.

Marlene


----------



## designer

154! Soooo happy to see a move!


----------



## okgoatgal2

school is a small part of it. anyway, i'm eating better, and will get some exercise more regularly. i have no choice.


----------



## coalroadcabin

Will someone slap me on the wrist please!!? 

I weighed in and gained 1.5ls this week!  My own fault, I've made some bad food choices this week, pizza on Monday and baloney and cheese sandwich and potato chips for supper last night (I was just craving baloney for some odd reason) I also did not drink enough water this week and skimped on the veggies..................what was I thinking? :bash:


----------



## Cindy in NY

Congrats Designer on the loss!! I lost one of my extra pounds. Down to 171.6.


----------



## Miz Mary

Up 2 !! 157 ...... thats what I get for not exercising , and eating bad choices !!!


----------



## okgoatgal2

down to 155.8 this am.  there's a side benefit to being too worried to eat!


----------



## Cindy in NY

I did ny 12 Second Sequence exercises last night and weighed 170.0 this morning!


----------



## maxine

Hello to all, sorry I haven't posted for a couple of weeks, my computer was down for a while, and was working 2 part time jobs.,but computer is back up and am unemployed for Sept !! well, kind of unexpected, but will be okay..I weighed in this morning,,229 lbs..was surprised I hadn't gained more, but am back on track.. I am going to Washington state for a few days, so will not be able to post until late next week. I am picking up my Mom who has been visiting there all summer and bring her home with me for a few weeks.. she acutally lives in Missouri, so can't let her go back home after being so close by ... I will try to make healthy food choices while I'm gone.. see all of you later, and good healthy eatiing to you all!!
Maxine


----------



## Miz Mary

back down to 155 !! I focused on working out and drinking water !!!!


----------



## bluesky

I missed last week's weigh in but weighed 212 yesterday for a total of 5.4 pounds lost in two weeks.


----------



## MarleneS

I was concerned about thinking I might have been a bit out of line yesterday morning when I thought I had posted the importance of keeping a food journal of everything you eat - especially the start of your new lifetime change...I guess some outside force was looking out for me because there is no evidence that I actually clicked on the right button to take it from here (message box)....anyway - ya'll all know it's best to keep track and be honest about what and how much you are intaking already right 

Weigh 123.6 this morning -- I actually planned ahead - and managed to get a really wonderful annivesary dinner in last week's menu. Went out to our favorite German restaurant and I even had one of their decadent desserts. Just knew that would show up on the scale this week...so far so good.

Let's have another great week next week.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## designer

154 lbs, on my 2nd week of working out 3 times a week. It's getting dark earlier and I'm finding it harder to get out and walk. I worried about gaining back the weight when the colder weather starts.


----------



## MarleneS

I'm with you designer -- at my doctor's appointment a week or so ago -- after making mefeel great about asking how I was keeping such great muscle tone, and asking how I doing it (I push a lawn mower for a hour 4-5 times a week in the Ozarks) -- he burst my bubble by asking how I'm going to maintain over the winter ;( ... and to make it worse he said "quilting" isn't going to get the job done.

The early 20's woman I work with invited me to go with her to work out at the local physical rehab. She's a sweety -- she said..."It's only $30/month and you don't have to subject to yourself to those people who can't work out without mirrors."

I knew exactly who she meant - shame on me huh.

Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

push the mower anyway, marlene, just don't have it on  hehehehe

my stress level has gone back down, i'm signed up for a 5k with caitlin in a couple of weeks (20sept) so i'd better do a little something between now and then so i don't totally embarrass myself!! i have decided i will weigh 150 or less by my birthday on 22 oct.


----------



## fitwind

I have decided that I should take part in this. It sounds like it could help and keep me on track so I am going to do it.
I weighed my self on Thursday morning I was at 250 lbs YIKEEEEEEEEES. I would like to lose 75 lbs. I got alot of work ahead loets see if my diet plan works this week.


----------



## Miz Mary

WELCOME fitwind !!!! Be sure to weigh in here every week ...its great support !!! What kind of diet are you planning ?!?!


----------



## fitwind

Thank you !!!! I plan on weighing in every week, I will have to post my weight on Friday though. I am starting out on the Scared Heart Diet. I just started on Thursday, so I will weigh myself every Thursday morning to see how I do every week.



Miz Mary said:


> WELCOME fitwind !!!! Be sure to weigh in here every week ...its great support !!! What kind of diet are you planning ?!?!


----------



## okgoatgal2

155.6 this am. seems pain kills the appetite, too...maybe i should fall more often... NAH.

if only i weren't so lazy....


----------



## Miz Mary

154 ! Down 1 !!!!


----------



## Tilly

Alright, Fitwind, you now have a "I want to be a loser" buddy. My goal starting last week( sorry,I was too embarrassed to weigh in.....) is also 75 pounds. Here we go.........233.

Tilly


----------



## okgoatgal2

marlene? where are you marlene?


----------



## MarleneS

Thanks for noticing I missed yesterday's weigh-in...was behind schedule and had to pick being late for work or posting. I was right at 124 yesterday -- which actually was a surprise because we have been having a chocolate tasting at work for the last week.
It's not a official tasting ... just comparing each others favorite brand of chocolates...and we're only suppose to be having 1 - 1oz. piece a day. Guess it wasn't such a great idea after all  Ya'll know my biggest fear is that I'll start with the chocolate and won't stop until I'm back to nearly 200#'s ...

Okay bring on the lectures 

Marlene


----------



## okgoatgal2

i notice you also didn't respond to my suggestion you just push the non-running lawnmower around the yard 30 or so min a day to keep up your exercise


----------



## fitwind

I'm down to 235, I got so much to go I can' see any changes. I guess it will take alot to see any since I am so overweight, I'm not losing hope, DH says he can tell and is being very supportive. I have been trying to do more things outside helping with chores and walking alot more. We shall see how next week goes.


----------



## fitwind

Alright, we can do this I am sure of it. We will need to be buddies to do this you can pm me anytime you need any kind of support I will be there for you.




Tilly said:


> Alright, Fitwind, you now have a "I want to be a loser" buddy. My goal starting last week( sorry,I was too embarrassed to weigh in.....) is also 75 pounds. Here we go.........233.
> 
> Tilly


----------



## Cindy in NY

Finally 168 this morning! I have had a really hard time getting past the 170 mark; thought I was going to be stuck there forever!


----------



## okgoatgal2

i'm bouncing down to 155 with regularity now, so maybe i'm on the downward slope again. i did walk yesterday and have been watching my meals more carefully.


----------



## MarleneS

Actually Laura -- I was seriously considering your idea -- I chuckled at first - but it would actually work - only thing is -- it's boring when I can't actually "see" that I'm accomplishing something. But I am going to use your idea thru the fall mulching leaves for the compost pile.

I'm at 123.2 this morning ... last week was just soooo tiring having to watch ... play with the little bit of extra calories to maintain...hope my "faith" is back this coming week.

Marlene


----------



## designer

All way back to 158.  I'm still working out and met my walking goal yesterday. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## maxine

Hello to All! 
I made it back from my trip.. I tried to stay with the healthier eating and walking and did pretty good,, the folks I was visiting were real good about helping me as they were all either on No Sugar or No Fat diets..and would walk with me too,,so I weighed in this morning at 229.. I also am no working two jobs now, and am infact unemployed for Sept..so now I don't have any excuse NOT to be walking on my own..Hope everyone had a good healthy week too... I haven't read everyone's messages, so will do so now and get caught up on what has been happening with all of you...
Maxine


----------



## Tilly

223, that's ten pounds this week!!! Yeah, I know, water weight and all, but hey, the scale is moving down for a change......

Tilly


----------



## PamB

Can I join you ? I didn't weigh in at my weight loss challenge last night, we had an annual FB meeting to go to. Last Thursday I weighed 209. Need to get moving more. Pam


----------



## Miz Mary

Im the same 155 ...I cant seem to get back to my routine of treadmill in the morning ...I sleep late or get busy with life.... I need to prioritize !! Good job all of you !!!!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Tilly - that is wonderful!! Way to go!!:bow:

I'm up a bit to 169 but still below the evil 170 mark! I've got an appt to see the dr next week about my back. I'm hoping he'll give me some exercises to help it.


----------



## fitwind

I weighed in at 229 this week. I tried doing things this week like mowing the lawn for exercise. I need to get motivated to start walking or something.I did something that made me feel real good I started carrying a 10 # bag of potatoes boy that was a load off my back, I really didn't realize what it felt like toting that around so now I lost 2 bag of taters...LOL
Alright Tilly that's great keep up the great work..


----------



## okgoatgal2

i ran a 5k this saturday. caitlin talked me into it then didn't even keep up with me. but i couldn't keep up with my dad, who she also talked into it. i finished in 36:59, so now i have a goal!!! actually, a couple of goals. 1: i will finish in 35 or faster. 2: i will run the entire thing. 3: i will not hurt for days afterwards.  i'm going for a 5k walk this afternoon when i get home. maybe i'll take all the kids with me.  hehehe
i will lose to 150 by my birthday, one month from today. maybe. hopefully.


----------



## MarleneS

121.4 -- but I sort of had extra help this week I had to do this fast/clear liquids diet on Sunday for a procedure at the hospital on Monday -- and also took major laxatives -- Monday morning the scale said 118 -- can't tell you how good the teens felt. And I had sort of funny good news from the Doctor -- my "problem" is likely because of the narrow bend in my colon has been made even narrower because the loss of belly fat that was likely holding it up to some degree. 

My oven has been out for 2-3 weeks so I haven't done any baking...the new stove is now in the middle of my kitchen waiting for a "certified" person to install it...the baking will return and make up for the lost 2-3 weeks 

Did I mention until I actually kept a diet journal of every single thing I consumed my diet didn't really kick in -- ya'll having a little problem might consider this neat trick to staying true to the calorie count.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## Cindy in NY

166.2 this morning!! Very close to may initial goal of 165! Now of course, I'm going to have to set a new goal!


----------



## mammabooh

Hi All...I'm back. It seems that I haven't participated in this in over a year and I am 11 pounds heavier than I was back then. I held steady right around 154 for quite a while and then we moved out to our farm in the spring. You'd think I would lose weight with all of the work we've been doing, but it gives me a big "farmer's appetite"! Anyway...wahh wahh wahh...no more excuses. I weighed in at 165.5 a few minutes ago (UGH!). My goal is 145 to start with. I'll see how I feel at that weight and then adjust if necessary.

I'm so glad to see that many of you have been sticking with it and are having great success. Way to go!!!!!


----------



## designer

155, relost three I had gained back. Fitting in the excersie is getting to be a real challenge with it getting darker earlier.


----------



## Tilly

221, thats two more this week for a total of twelve in two weeks. Now, if it would just stay fall for a bit longer, once the snow hits I tend to eat for hibernation! 

Tilly


----------



## maxine

I weighed in at 230 this morning..but am glad that I only gained 1 lb back after traveling for a week, then coming home and having company for a week and a half..no chance to exercise much.. but did try to eat healthy..So now,,no ecxuses this week..I have time for myself.. and yes, I agree witht the days getting darker now, I will have to redo my walking schedule,,Since I am unemployed now,,shouldn't be a problem to do things differently, just have to get my mind around it..I went grocery shopping yesterday..almost fainted when the total was over $500 and it all fit into ONE cart!! well,,am planning on healthy meals,,so will see what next week brings..on to walking, leg lifts(yes they so seem to be helping my knees and hopfully my stomach will get smaller too!!) Good luck to everyone..Maxine


----------



## Tilly

Hey, Maxine, I grew up in Oregon. Try to see if they have a Grocery Outlet near you. It cut our grocery bill waaaaayyy down. Leg lifts kill my back end(umm, the big rear muscle likes to cramp up after just a couple lifts) Did you have a problem with this?

Tilly


----------



## PamB

I didn't make it to my weigh in at the weight loss challenge, I was fitting ground for wheat planting. I weighed on my scales and it says 209, same as last time. I have been walking more, last night I walked around in the field for about 20 minutes, as my son was planting and I was done with my part there, I had to wait for hubby to pick me up. Today I left my truck and walked from the post office to the pizza shop and picked up a salad for my lunch, small steps add up right?
Pam


----------



## Miz Mary

159.....arg !


----------



## maxine

Hey Tilly!..
there is a Winco and a Costco in Eugene, but I don't usually go to them as the distance to drive there wouldn't be cost effective as I live a distance from Eugene. If I am going there already I sometimes try to swing by Winco..I don't have a Costco card,, I can't justify having to pay a store to let me shop there..but anyway..thanks for the thought..

About the muscle cramps,,uhm..no I haven't experieced that yet, but maybe I am not working at it as hard as you do..I do bowl, and a friend of mine says she can't Bowl,as she gets "Bowling Butt" pains ..maybe the same kind of thing?? 

Where in Oregon are you from?? I moved here from Las Vegas NV and what a change it is from the desert.. I really like it here and have made some wonderful friends..so glad I made the change..Have a good week!
maxine


----------



## okgoatgal2

bouncing to 155 regularly. it's been back up to 156 or 157, but i bounce around like that, as long as i go back to 155 a couple days a week i won't freak over it.  i'm working on getting up the motivation to exercise daily. hehehe. if only i weren't so lazy!


----------



## fitwind

Sorry I forgot to post on friday. I went down 1# I am at 228. I still have sooooo much more this seems like it will take forever. I guess I will hae to keep on going a pound is a pound. I do think my pants are getting baggy. Is it true that sometimes you lose inches instead of pounds, does anyone know?


----------



## okgoatgal2

yes, it is very possible to lose inches and no pounds. especially if you are exercising. you will burn some ft and build some lean muscle, which takes less room than fat-so you will look smaller. 
many years ago, when i graduated from high school, i weighed 105 and wore a size 5. 2 yrs of horse training later, i weighed 135 and still wore a size 5. there was no excess fat on me-i never was bmi'd, but i'd guess no more than 20%-but i had muscles you could see and feel-what i would give to have THAT body back!!! that 30 lbs of muscle made me no bigger,

i now weigh 20 lbs more than i did then, but i am oh...roughly 4 sizes larger than i was then. and i weigh 20 lbs less than i did 8 yrs ago, and am 2-3 sizes smaller.


----------



## MarleneS

Now I'm totally confused Laura 

Marlene


----------



## Tilly

Maxine, I'm from Canyonville, about an hour south of Eugene. Hubby grew up in Roseburg. 
We miss Oregon, but Colorado is sure better than the last 12 years spent in eastern washington!!! And for some reason, my kids don't like the rain ( all born in east. Wash.)!!
Hubby was watching me do my lifts, and said I was doing them wrong. Now maybe I can get my posterior to shrink a bit....

Tilly


----------



## okgoatgal2

why for are you totally confused marlene? 
my point was that muscle and fat look different. 
i'd love to have the muscle back instead of the fat!!!
but i have been making slight progress.


----------



## maxine

Tilly, I am familiar with Canyonville and Roseburg , there are a couple of nice quilting fabric shops there. It's a little hotter in that area than where I am, here in Cottage Grove. I'm glad you like Co,, a friend/neighbor of mine just moved there and is really loving it. 

I had a swimming teacher tell me to do leg lifts while laying on my stomach.( like when you are swimming & kicking in the pool) Seems that movement works those muscles pretty good,, How were you doing them wrong?? My posterior needs lots of work!! believe me, THIS baby has back!! 

I went for a little walk yesterday and plan on doing it again today.. I have been feeling a little puny for a few days, nothing bad, just tired..have taken naps daily so do indeed feel a little perkier today. Guess I was just tired from company, stomah flu and working two jobs at once!! When it rains, it pours huh?? Hang in there everyone! Only two more days until weigh in!!
Maxine


----------



## Tilly

Maxine, Cottage Grove is beautiful, and much cooler than Canyonville. And it's a great pit stop when traveling thru to my mom's place. We grab burgers at CG, then get ice cream at Rice Hill. Makes the last hour of travel almost pleasant!!

I was lying on my side, doing the out-up-back approach to my leg lifts. That's how we were taught to do it on some exercise video years ago. Your way sounds a lot easier.

BTW: Do we get to count weight lost from the stomach flu??:happy:

Tilly


----------



## mammabooh

Good morning, All! Yee-haw...I'm down 2, so I'm at 163.5. We're having a little vacation for our 20th anniversary next weekend, so it sure would be nice to get a bit more off by then.


----------



## maxine

Hey everyone! Another week has flown by.. no weight lose for me, but no gain either, so I am not discouraged.. it is getting easier for me to stay in my routine of walking and eating healthier.. even though it is starting into our rainy season now, it is a gentle rain, so I can still go out walking..It's nice to be able to settle into a routine _just for me_..

Yes, Tilly, "The Grove" is a pretty town, and a nice place to stop. Glad you get to experience it. Next time you are coming thru, let me know and I would love to meet you and yours.

Good next week to all,
Maxine


----------



## Tilly

I really thought about avoiding y'all today, I can't believe I'm up 5 lbs!!! I'm blaming my monthly visitor........OH, and I'm grumpy, too. Maybe it's a really good thing we do this over the internet instead of in person!

Tilly


----------



## magnolia2017

well my first weigh-in isn't going to happen as I replaced batteries in the scale and it still doesn't work. Will weigh myself at inlaws over the weekend. However, if I can find a measuring tape, I will take my measurements as that's where I really noticed the results before.

Been busy moving furniture from one bedroom to another to set up my new office/storeroom so I'm sure from all the sweat and sore muscles that I'm getting exercise  Have been spending much of the last 24 hours in front of the computer getting my auctions ready to upload to ebay, so I'm really too involved to think about eating (yeaaaaaaaaaaaa!)

Maggie


----------



## Miz Mary

I NEED MOTIVATION !!!!! still the same weight ( 157) ...dont WANT to exercise....not eating more, just tired from all the Fall work ....waaaa , waaaaa , waaaaa !!! PLEASE , somebody help me out of this rut !!!!! Im halfway to my goal .... how can I keep motivated ?!!?!


----------



## PamB

I was down 2.2 lbs at the weight loss challenge last night. So its 206.8, I usually don't do the tenths, but that is how it is done at the challenge. I wear the same clothes each week. Been trying to get more excercise and watching what I eat. Pam


----------



## mammabooh

Miz Mary said:


> I NEED MOTIVATION !!!!! still the same weight ( 157) ...dont WANT to exercise....not eating more, just tired from all the Fall work ....waaaa , waaaaa , waaaaa !!! PLEASE , somebody help me out of this rut !!!!! Im halfway to my goal .... how can I keep motivated ?!!?!


Awww...ya poor thing! What has motivated you to get this far? Would a new eating plan do it for you? How about looking at before and after pics of yourself...do you have any of those? Do you have any friends who might like to do a short weight-loss competiton with you? How about upping your water intake? That might boost your weight loss and make you a little bit more peppy.

I'll try to keep thinking...


----------



## maxine

Alright Miz Mary!! Get a grip on yourself!! You have worked way to hard to get where you are to quit now besides which, *I need you to keep going*.. You are such a great motivator to all of us.. I think All of the ideas of Mammabooh suggested are great, and what about just a night out away from Fall work, maybe a movie or dinner,,and EAT what you want.. yes, even dessert! Just a small break, _Then jump right back on your healthy eating schedule the next day!.. _maybe walk a different route,,or don't walk at the same time.. there sure are some pretty trees out there right now!! Maybe a new hair cut.. just something different enough to show you how you have changed and look so good with the weight loss you have done.. I wish you lived closer to me so you could kick me in the "patootie" and get me going... Hang in there Miz Mary!! You can do this!! 
Maxine


----------



## fitwind

I haven't been able to get on here until now. Boy I can't wait till I get a computer at home. Well my weigh for Thursday was 225. YAHOOO!!! I was so happy, that I lost 3 pds this week.


----------



## Miz Mary

I was gone for the weekend....THANK YOU GUYS for the encouragement !!! I WILL NOT GIVE UP !!!! Drinking more water is probably good.......it started raining here....I am a SUN person !!! It makes me feel giddy and positive !!! Rain makes me gloomy ! I will try the advice given ....


----------



## mammabooh

Miz Mary said:


> I was gone for the weekend....THANK YOU GUYS for the encouragement !!! I WILL NOT GIVE UP !!!! Drinking more water is probably good.......it started raining here....I am a SUN person !!! It makes me feel giddy and positive !!! Rain makes me gloomy ! I will try the advice given ....


Hah...I'm just the opposite. Dark, gloomy days motivate me to workout and clean the house and cook and bake, but sunny days make me want to hide. I've told my hubby that I'm a toad. I like it cool, dark and moist.


----------



## mammabooh

Good morning, Everyone!

I'm down 2 more pounds, so I'm at 161.5. 

I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Tilly

219!!!!!!! I haven't been below 220 for 10 years!!!!!!! I feel HAPPYYYYYY!!!! Time to set another short term goal of 210 in six weeks. 

Tilly


----------



## mammabooh

Tilly said:


> 219!!!!!!! I haven't been below 220 for 10 years!!!!!!! I feel HAPPYYYYYY!!!! Time to set another short term goal of 210 in six weeks.
> 
> Tilly


WooHooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Miz Mary

WAY TO GO TILLY !!!!
So glad your back Mommabooh ..your an inspiration !!
Fitwind...keep up the good work !!!!
PamB....AWESOME !!! 
Magnolia2017......I love moving furnature !! What do you have on ebay ????
.............Im at 159, up 2 this week .....THATS my motivation !!! Oh, and I started taking vitamin D3 again......sure helps my gloomies !!! WATER< WATER<WATER !!!


----------



## fitwind

Well here another week gone. I lost 1 pd. I am at 224 now. Some weeks are slower than other but I am still losing which is a good thing. Thanks for the encouragement Miz Mary. I was real down yesterday I was almost ready to give up, but I didn't. So I am still on track.


----------



## Cindy in NY

A little bit down - 165.6. Should be more with all the work we've been doing but also too much snacking going on! DH took his crew some doughnuts this morning and brought home Munchkins!


----------



## LittleRedHen

i need to check in here more!

I am 156. I started this year at 236 (80 down!) with a high of 270 when I gave birth June 30th 2007.

No diet,no surgery... just have learned self control and exercise in form of hobby farming and yard work


----------



## LittleRedHen

Oh its so nice to see people of like size. I am on other boards where ppl dont support me like they used to. I.E. I lost weight and they aren't and thus jealousy set in


----------



## okgoatgal2

pffft on me. i've been lazy and trying to adjust to a new med and ugh. but i'm staying the same, not going up, so that's a good thing. now i just need to motivate myself to walk.


----------



## PamB

up a pound last week. pam


----------



## mammabooh

Ok...where is everyone?!?!?!?!

I'm down another pound, so that's 5 since I joined back up with you folks. I hope to be down at least 2 more by next Thursday.


----------



## PamB

I stayed the same at my weigh in, . Pam


----------



## Miz Mary

Im up 2....161 ish. and I am back to my 4/5 miles a day on my treadmill.....hubby says he sees more muscle , so Im not stressin , plus I feel so good !!!!


----------



## okgoatgal2

i don't wanna!!!!! i didn't do so well. ah well, another week to start! have a good week, ya'll.


----------



## fitwind

It been another week, I am down 4 more pounds weighed in at 220. I am absolutely sick of my diet after 6 weeks. I think I am going to switch to the 3 day diet for a while, to give me a change of pace. I want to stop but don't want to stop, because I have lost 30 so far and still have alot more to go.


----------



## Ruby

I haven't been posting on the Thur. weigh-in but just wanted to say I reached my goal weight last week at my TOPS meeting. I started June of '07 at 234 lbs. As of last Monday I weighed 165. I still would like to loose another 5 to 7 lbs, as that's as low as I can go with out loosing my KOPS status.

Just want to encourage everyone out there that it can be done. And if you are young it will be easier than when you get older. I am 62 and it was a real struggle this time around. Before when I was in my 40's I could loose it lots easier. My problem back then though I wasn't really serious because my health wasn't that bad then. This time I had to do it because my blood pressure was high, colestrol high, bad knees and bad back. Really bad bones, my bone scan was so bad my dr. said I would more than likely break a hip with-in the next 10 years.


----------



## fitwind

Ruby said:


> I haven't been posting on the Thur. weigh-in but just wanted to say I reached my goal weight last week at my TOPS meeting. I started June of '07 at 234 lbs. As of last Monday I weighed 165. I still would like to loose another 5 to 7 lbs, as that's as low as I can go with out loosing my KOPS status.
> 
> Just want to encourage everyone out there that it can be done. And if you are young it will be easier than when you get older. I am 62 and it was a real struggle this time around. Before when I was in my 40's I could loose it lots easier. My problem back then though I wasn't really serious because my health wasn't that bad then. This time I had to do it because my blood pressure was high, colestrol high, bad knees and bad back. Really bad bones, my bone scan was so bad my dr. said I would more than likely break a hip with-in the next 10 years.


Congrats Ruby!!! It is wonderful that you reached your goal. I am working on mine it has been real hard to do lately. I think I will look at your post for inspiration to keep on going . I started at 250 and have lost 30 pds so far. I have set a goal weight of 175 but really would like 160, which is a 75 to 90 pd loss. So I will keep trying. It was really nice to read your'e post Thank you for giving me a little inspiration.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Been a hectic last few weeks and my weight has been up & down, but this morning it was 165.4. I think a bit of gain but much better than it has been!


----------



## fitwind

Well, I stuck to the same diet. I feel alot better this week, I think because I ate a few different things instead of the same stuff. My fruit day went better because of a grapefruit and strawberries LOL. I am down 3 pds this week, for a weigh in of 217 pds.


----------



## MarleneS

I took a couple of weeks away from the internet - just to reset my priorities  ... anyway I've done okay with the diet - I was seriously afraid that if I didn't feel obligated to my dieting friends here I would slip back into old habits. Happy to report so far so good -- it's been 22 months since the start - and I've been maintaining within a pound of my goal weight for the past 41/2 months .... but I'll check in weekly because you guys really do keep me strong.

My motivational thought for the week is: Before you consume the food that makes you feel wonderful while you're doing so and rotten for having done so as soon as it's consumed...take a 30 second break to savor the memory of how great it feels when the scale reads a loss -- you are the person incharge of you and you are the only one who gets to choose which pleasure if most important to you. 

Marlene


----------



## LittleRedHen

I am 153.6 this past week. I am up .4 from the week before but still overall happy. I have lost 10 lbs this month to put my current weight loss to 117 lbs since June 2007, about 85 lbs gone this year. I am back to eating bread and all. I can't do low carb LOL


----------



## mammabooh

I forgot to post Thursday. I was the same as last week. I'd beter do better than that this week!


----------



## MarleneS

I promise I won't share anymore motivational thoughts if it keeps everyone away.

123 and holding 

Marlene


----------



## mammabooh

Good morning, Everyone.

Well, I'm still at 160.5. It's just maddening!

Ha Ha, Marlene...I don't think you scared anyone away!


----------



## maxine

Marlene, I truley appreciated your motivational thoughts.. yes, I did,,I have been away from here for a couple of weeks, but am back again.. I had some stressful times, but knowing you all were here, and I'd have to be accountable kept me on track pretty good.. I weighed in at 230 this morning, a little gain, but since I didn't get to do my walking I don't feel too horrible about the gain.. I did drink lots of water and tried to make good food choices so here I am back again, and ready to get walking and loose some weight!! Thank you for being here all of you, and congrats to all of you that did loose!! I plan on having a good report next week..!!!
Maxine


----------



## PamB

I was up 2 last week, this week I was down 4.5, so I am at 206, gonna try and make it below 200 next weigh in.


----------



## fitwind

I am down 2 from last week. I weighed in at 215 it is coming off slowly. I am still hanging in there.


----------



## farmer_nurse

MarleneS said:


> I promise I won't share anymore motivational thoughts if it keeps everyone away.
> 
> 123 and holding
> 
> Marlene


I'm new to this site but I really liked your motivational note. I'm going to copy it down to remind myself to think before I put something in my mouth!!!


----------



## farmer_nurse

This is Sunday, not Thursday but I'm new here. My weight has been 169 for the past week. I keep promising myself that I will not put any more on but then...there it is. I look forward to being here with all of you.
Cindy


----------



## mammabooh

Welcome, farmer nurse!


----------



## bluhollow-lady

MarleneS said:


> I promise I won't share anymore motivational thoughts if it keeps everyone away.
> Marlene


Hi Marlene, 
I used to be on this Forum ( by another name) but something happened while I had to be away all summer. I couldn't get back on til now. I am soooo happy about being back on.:happy: I sure missed all the folks here and the encouraging exchange of support. 
I am interested in knowing what those motivational thoughts are. I didn't see them. You could PM me if you don't want to put them on the board. 
I have been struggling with losing just 35-40 lbs. My body just don't want to let go. But I am not giving up. So could use your motivational thoughts. 
Thanks, Patsy


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Hello everyone,
I am back on board, and sooo happy to be back!
I will wait til Thursday to start my weigh in and go from there. 
Congrats to all of you for your determination and success in losing weight.
Catch you Thursday, :sing: Patsy


----------



## mammabooh

Welcome back, Patsy. I hope you have great success.

I'm finally down another pound, so I'm at 159.5. According to fitday.com, I am officially at a "healthy" weight. At 159.6, my BMI dropped to "healthy". I still have 14.5 more pounds to go to reach my goal, but I feel a bit better knowing that I am getting healthier.

Keep up the good work, Everyone!


----------



## farmer_nurse

UHG!!! Weigh in this morning showed 169.6 (^ .6 pound). I used to do Weight Watchers (without going to the meetings) and managed to get down to 135 which is where I want to be. I'm going to try again. It seems that when I go off a diet that same diet won't work for me again. BUT... Today is the first day of the rest of my life!


----------



## maxine

Arrrgh!!!


----------



## bluhollow-lady

I weigh in at 177 lbs. I have lost 9 lbs since the last 6 weeks. :happy: 
My goals is to reach 145 lbs. It sure is a struggle to lose these last stubborn pounds. 
Thank you mamabooh for the nice welcome. I am so glad to be back. I see you are being successful in your efforts to lose wt. I know you will reach your goals. 
And welcome farmer nurse. I am just getting back on board myself. It's a great place to be for support and advice. 
Take care, Patsy


----------



## mammabooh

Patsy, congrats on the weight loss so far! I see that you and I have the same goal. I will be simply giddy when I get there.


----------



## steff bugielski

Well I have been a bad girl and not even thought about my weight for months. But I'm back.
Starting over at 180.
I would love to reach 165 but will be happy with 170.


----------



## mammabooh

Welcome back, Steff!


----------



## okgoatgal2

i'm here, i'm here.....but nothing good to report.


----------



## Miz Mary

im here, I am still working out and watching my intake, but I have been BUSY and havent gotten on a scale !!!! Glad to see so many people here, and doing well !!!!!


----------



## PamB

I was down .5 last night at my weigh in. Not much, but at least I didn't go the other way! Pam


----------



## Cindy in NY

166.4 - going in the wrong direction! Having trouble staying motivated! The shorter days and cooler temperatures cause me to want to curl up with a book, a cup of hot chocolate, and a plate of cookies!!


----------



## fitwind

Well Another week done. I am down 6lbs YAHOOO........ I weighed in at 209 for a loss of 41lbs so far. I am very happy, but really tired of my diet.


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Cindy in NY said:


> Oh Cindy! that is a big temptation for me too.!! But am fighting it. I feel more motivated since I got back with all the folks here on the weight loss forum. So be sure and stick with it. You will get going.
> I am going to use my treadmill when I can't or don't want to go out on the frigid winter days to come. Swimming at the local inside pool at a resort here is something I take advantage of also. Also do core strengthening exercises and stretches for whole body. It sure keeps me toned up better. Also, walk and lite weights. **I really feel determined now grrrr! !:drillsgt: Patsy


----------



## bluhollow-lady

steff bugielski said:


> Well I have been a bad girl and not even thought about my weight for months. But I'm back.
> Starting over at 180.
> I would love to reach 165 but will be happy with 170.


Hi Steff, welcome back. This is the place to be.. Patsy


----------



## MarleneS

Sorry I skipped a week and missed all the lovely bits of encouragement  -- thanks.

Scale's at 123.4 this morning -- I'm tempted to loose 4-5 more pounds just so I can have a little more play when I just gotta have something really evil, bad, and yummy...is it yo-yo dieting when you play with 4-5 pounds?

Where I work, our goal is to help others help themselves, and to help their children get an equal start at pre-school age. Each month one of the departments offers a seminar as motivation towards our goals. Next month is on living at a healthy weight - and I've been asked to give this one. An added bonus is having a couple other people who will take care of making up a bochure and handouts, and doing the technical part of the presentation. 

I'd like everyone's okay on using some of your ideas shared here on what works for you etc. - please.

My motivational idea today: "What exactly are you saying to yourself to help or hinder you healthy eating plan?" -- Take a week or so to make notes on what your thoughts are -- are you telling yourself you can do this? or are you telling yourself you can't? Are you listening to the person you think you are instead of the person you hope to become? -- Give it a week and see what answers you come up with -- you might be surprised to discover that you are making the choice to listen to the one telling you lies  YOU CAN DO THIS AND YOU ARE WORTHY.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## farmer_nurse

:banana02:Weighed in this morning at 164.8. That's down from 170.2 on Monday morning. I tried the 3 day diet and it definitely worked!!:banana02:


----------



## mammabooh

Congrats, farmer nurse!

Ugh...I'm back up 2 pounds from last week. I was down to 158 earlier in the week, so seeing 161.5 this morning was a bit of a shock. DRAT!!!!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Back down to 165.4! I think my goal for the winter is just to stay around 165. I have found that if I get hungry late at night that a small bowl of cereal does much less damage than cookies!!


----------



## bluhollow-lady

I meant to "weigh in" yesterday ( Thursday) kept getting side-tracked. I was down a 1/2 lb. 176.5.
But my scale is so frustrating. It will change at the drop of a hat. So I have to weigh myself 2 or 3 times and I take the 2 out of 3 weight. 
I would love to FIND a reliable scale that doesn't do that. 
Has anyone found such a treasure?
Have a great week-end.


----------



## Miz Mary

Im stuck at 160 ..... my back has been out so I skipped my treadmill ....hopefully I can get back in the habit ...... 
Marlene, that is an honor giving that speech !! I KNOW you will motivate and encourage !!! you can use any ideas from me !


----------



## fitwind

I didn't lose a thing this week stuck on 209. I guess on the bright side of things I didn't gain anything.


----------



## steff bugielski

Well all my posts got lost for Friday so I am reposting.
I started again at 180, as of wed I was done to 175 but on Fri I was up to 178.


----------



## MarleneS

I think it might be time to change the battery in my scale -- this morning I got on it and it said 121.3 -- which would mean I lost a couple of pounds since yesterday without even trying...tired again - 123 - which would just be .2 of pound less than the scale at work (one like at the doctor's office) -- the third time it was 122 -- just to be safe I'm going with the high end 

I thought ya'll would get a chuckle out of my process on the "healthy weight" seminar -- the case manager from another county who has already given his send me the booklet he made up. It might help if you know Lon has probably never in his life had an extra ounce of fat on him, and his a too the point manly man -- but this booklet just made me and the case manager I'm helping want to slap him. It's pretty much a lecture on why people get overweight -(like ever fat person on the planet doesn't already know this?)...and "all you have to do is stop taking in more fuel then you burn." -- something else we all know right? The rest of it is critiquing diet plans. Thanks Lon 

I think I'm sticking with focusing on the mind games we play to make excuses why we aren't losing and stressing the ones it takes to stay self motivated. What do ya'll think of "Positive Thoughts Get Positive Results" as my title? With a hand out of all the diets I've collected out of magizines and such to get them some ideas for menu planning? They do pretty much the same thing as Lon did - only it's offered in a much more encouraging manner if you know what I mean.

Remember if you're shooting for more then a 1-2 a week you're being to hard on yourself.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## farmer_nurse

164.6 --- that's only .2 down from last week. I did the three day diet and lost 5 1/2 pounds then put back on 4 1/2 on the four days I was off. So I lost a bit over 4.5 since Monday. I did learn some helpfull info. 1. Drink a lot of water, tea or coffee (soda fills you up and your fluid intake decreases) 2. Plan meals well ahead of time (like a weeks worth) that way you don't have to nibble your way around the kitchen trying to figure out what to eat. I'm sure this is old news and I'm just a slow learner.
Peace to all
c.


----------



## mosepijo

Congratulations to all of you who have lost or even trying to lose weight. It is really difficult when you have a busy life. 14 months ago, I started "Beyond Calories" at "200" pounds. In 4 months, I lost 34#'s. DH lost 25. I was so happy and felt so great. It wasn't my goal, but I hadn't seen that for about 20 years so It might as well have been my goal. We went off the diet and as of today I have managed to find 21#'s again. (OH NO) It is so hard to start back up but I found this website and thread last month, so I am joining in with you and starting today, I am going to start loosing again. I weighed in at 187#. Ultimate goal would be 145, but would really just like to keep what I lose off and not keep finding it again.


----------



## mammabooh

Welcome, mosepijo!

I'm back down 1/2 pound, so I'm at 161 again.


----------



## Cindy in NY

165.6 - hanging right around where I want to be for the winter.


----------



## steff bugielski

Back to 180. This is going to be a long winter.


----------



## fitwind

Well another week gone and I have lost 2 more pds. I weighed in at 207 a total weight loss of 43 lbs. I am getting really excited to get down to 200, that will be a big accomplishment for me. I really do enjoy this forum it has wonderful support. Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## mosepijo

I can't believe I decided to start loosing weight again one week before Thanksgiving? What was I thinking. Well, I decided to check in first thing this morning before we go and eat Thanksgiving Dinner with my daughters family. I didn't lose and I didn't gain. I still weigh 187. Hopefully I will do much better this next week. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## fitwind

I weighed in this week at 205 lost 2 more pds this week. I hope everyone had a wonderful Thankgiving!!!


----------



## bluhollow-lady

I missed both Thursday weigh-ins. I have been very sick, so everything went out the window of my mind temporarily.  Anyway, better late than never. 
I lost 2 lbs this week. So must have lost another 1.5 somewhere else in the archives of my mental recollection. :sing::sing:
Down to 173.
Way To Go! mamabooh!! 
steff, don'tgiive up, hang in there with us. We are rooting for you.  keep safe and well.


----------



## bluhollow-lady

mosepijo said:


> so I am joining in with you and starting today, I am going to start loosing again. I weighed in at 187#. Ultimate goal would be 145,


WELCOME mosepijo


----------



## steff bugielski

I am passing this week . See you all next Thurs.


----------



## Murron

Hi everyone ~ I was wondering if I may join in?  Been reading everyone's posts (okay, I just outed myself as a lurker!), and gotta say that the inspiration is awesome. 

I hit my highest this past summer ~ 186. I'm only 5'4"! Sturdy, though.  

Last weigh in a week ago - 157. Whew. I'm working toward whatever feels comfy for me - maybe in the 130's, but listening to my body. Right now it needs a little more coffee.


----------



## mammabooh

Welcome, Murron. We're always glad to have more folks. Congrats on the loss so far!


----------



## mosepijo

Will be opting out this Thursday. Will be traveling that day.. Going to the Coast for the winter. Hope to check in on the next Thursday. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Murron

mammabooh said:


> Welcome, Murron. We're always glad to have more folks. Congrats on the loss so far!



Thank you! I'm looking forward to some healthier days.


----------



## Cindy in NY

Not sure how with the lousy weather and the eating going on, but 165 this morning!


----------



## Murron

155 at the doc's the other day. We've never had a scale here... I'm thinking I should get one.


----------



## fitwind

Okay I have been procrastinating on doing this. I gained 4 lbs I weighed in at 209. I will have to go back on my diet later but I am taking a break. I will still post now lets see if I can keep most of the weight I loss off.


----------



## okgoatgal2

159 today-i'm bouncing back up.  but i'm refocused and will start bouncing back down again...


----------



## Tilly

Ok, 219, up two more pounds. I should have planned better for moving to our new place. Seems every time we needed to eat, we ended up at fast food joints. We should be settled in and back on track for next week. 

Tilly


----------



## mosepijo

I have no idea what I weigh today. May check in after Christmas since I predict some Christmas goodies coming on. Starting this time of year is not a good idea.. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## bluhollow-lady

I sure got messed up and out of kilter after getting really sick. I am doing much better now but have not lost anymore weight. I hope to get "back on track" by next week. 
Take care , Patsy


----------



## Cindy in NY

Back up to 167! Too much food and not enough exercise. Maybe shoveling some snow will help!


----------



## fitwind

Ok I am still at 209 no loss no gain. I will hopefully get back into my diet after the holidays.


----------



## Still Learning

Just started exercising again on the treadmill lastnight... so my starting weight is... ughhh, I hate to even type it... 1-5-6. :Bawling: 

I officially weigh 4 more pounds than I did 5 years ago after having my 10 pound daughter. I want to get back down to 130 pounds...

~Ashley

PS: this is me on the treadmill --> a lot of :grit: with a little of :dance:


----------



## okgoatgal2

yeah, well, ugh. gained some back. sigh. back to work!


----------



## MarleneS

I see the post made last week did not make it from my computer to yours...I had explained that I'd take a computer for entertainment break, that our Healthy Eating Seminar got postponed because of icy roads, and that I really needed to get back "here" where I feel hold myself more accountable 

I'm afraid to get on the scale today after I threw caution to the wind and when on a food binge yesterday -- I was right at 124 the day before...which is pretty amazing considering all the goodies I made, and all the ones I shared that were made by other people at work.

There are the usual number of people going on diets "after the holidays" -- guess I'll just have to make of my mind to "show'em how it'd done." 

Welcome to all the new people posting since I've been gone.

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## MarleneS

Okay - let me go first -- this holiday season I have gained 3 -- YIPES 3 pounds as of this morning -- what a great way to start the New Year - back on the weight loss (instead of maintaining) diet!

Actually - Friday morning I was up a pound -- by Tuesday I was up another and this morning more bad news - so my gain was all within a week -- that's really really bad.

Marlene


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Good morning everyone, I finally lost 2 lbs!! 
I have finally broke the stubborn weight that wouldn't go less than 174 lbs. This first day of the new year I wanted to know what I weighed and what I need to deal with. 
LOST 2 LBS!! Something I haven't been able to do for many weeks. Not much but it means a lot to me.  My smile is from ear to ear. :clap:
My goal is to get down to 145 lbs. Hopefully lose at least 1/2 of it this year. (or more) I do have a very hard time losing wt. But am eating much more healthier foods and using Treadmill more and walk outside some most days. I even to go up and down a flight of steps several times a week. ( a relative's apartment in town) Maybe that helps too. 
Also I have Celiac problems. Not to eat wheat or any kind of Gluten. So have cut out several different flours and other foods I used to eat. 
***Wheat and gluten is in a surprising amount of foods, drinks, even candy. I was looking at some Green licorice sticks yesterday. (I always look at ingredients) and there it was, WHEAT. Gosh! I was really surprised at that but shouldn't have been. Also The corn fructose is in almost everything, which I try to avoid. 
****I hope all of you are safely home and enjoying a relaxing day in your cozy homes. I am happily painting a new picture and happy as a lark.


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Cindy in NY said:


> Back up to 167! Too much food and not enough exercise. Maybe shoveling some snow will help!


Hi Cindy, did the shoveling snow help you any? I have shoveled some. I enjoy it but don't do as much as I used to. We have TONS OF SNOW here in W. Montana. I love it as long as the winds stay down. Sometimes we get very strong winds.
Keep up the good work. I hope to catch up with you in a couple months. Keep up the good work. 
:hobbyhors,,,here I come....


----------



## okgoatgal2

ugh. need i say more?


----------



## fitwind

Well I am done with my holiday break. My weigh in was 215........... so here I go again I got to work it back down I was at 205 but put 10 on since I took my break before Thanksgiving...


----------



## roadless

I lost 3.2 lbs my first week of eating well and exercising. Feels good! I know I can't expect to lose that much this week. Slow and steady is the goal.


----------



## Kim_NC

I'm down 3.4 lbs after week one. 

Somewhere along the line it'll probably settle to a 2 to 2 1/2 lb weekly loss. That's OK....my goal is to get through the first 10 weeks and drop approx 25 lbs. Then I may go for more.


----------



## MarleneS

I've lost one of my three pound gain ... 126 this morning...let me tell you - you get back into the sweets and other goodies it's really really hard to give'em back up again 

Think I'll go for a 10 pound loss and maybe fool my brain??

Marlene


----------



## Cindy in NY

MarleneS said:


> let me tell you - you get back into the sweets and other goodies it's really really hard to give'em back up again


This is my problem! I managed to gain back 5 of my lost pounds over the holidays and there is still so much sweet stuff around here. We did put most of it in storage so hopefully not being able to see it will help!!


----------



## katlupe

Ok. My first time weighting in here. I have lost 17 lbs. since starting Atkins eating plan (it's a life long plan not a diet) on Christmas Eve. Funny to start trying to lose weight just before the holidays huh? That's why I did it! To get a hold on my situation. To feel better before the new year came in. To not wait until January first and then say I am going on a diet. I felt it was now or never. Diabetes run in my family, though my father has it at age 89 going on 90 and has never been heavy a day in his life. Even at his age......he is built! He does all kinds of work and eats according to his plan. So I am on my way to a healthier life.......started at 180 and am now as of Wednesday, I am 163.

I also have bad knees and am hoping this will help improve them not having to carry around all that extra baggage. I work on my computer on my home based business so I don't get alot of exercise except in the form of chores. I do alot of them. But my husband has taken over alot of mine due to my knee pains. I had some other issues that seem to have resolved themselves since I changed the way I eat. I am starting a strength training program tomorrow. And still searching of Freecycle, Binghamton's Barter board and craigslist for a recumbent exercise bike. 

Anyway, that was just to tell you a bit about myself since I am new on this board. 

katlupe


----------



## MarleneS

Making progress - 124.6 this morning ... ya'll might not believe this but messing with just a couple of pounds seems to be harder for me then the 67 pounds loss was ... who would have thunk it.

Oh it's just my opinion ... and it's free right? but...I think this is the worst time of year to start a diet, not that I want to discourage anyone from trying - that's always great to try to eat healthy - but this time of year has soooo much that is in and of itself discouraging ... the weather keeps us in more which which mean less exercise, all those lovely holiday goodies which are meant to be tempting, you have that down mindset after all the work and hopes put into Christmas....need I go on? Anyway on an (hopefully) encouraging note ... Spring is on it's way -- and all that newness, and gardening, and fresh homegrown fruits and veggies...and more sun light to cheer us up.

Til next week...

Marlene


----------



## Miz Mary

Im back !!! Gained 8 lbs ....Im at 165 .....back in the treadmill habit !!!!! 
......I am starting this weight issue BEFORE the nice weather so when I put shorts on this year I will be proud of my accomplishment !!!!.....and Ill be able to do more yardwork !!


----------



## MarleneS

Now that's the positive attitude that will get you to your goal Mis Mary 

Marlene


----------



## katlupe

Lost 2 lbs more this week. This is more realistic for me. 1-2 lbs. is what I feel comfortable losing. I loved the bigger losses I have had since starting. I mean the first week I lost 12 lbs. and that was unexpected to me! Then 5 the next and now 2. Maybe I will be losing a little more than that though as my appetite has gotten smaller. I still haven't added exercise to my program yet as the winter is being brutal here and other things are taking up my time, but must come first. 

Good luck everyone!

katlupe


----------



## roadless

Loss of 1.2lbs this week. It doesn't seem like much until I think of a pound of butter coming off my stomach. .....that helps!


----------



## mosepijo

Oh... The Holidays packed on 7 pounds. So from 187, I went up to 194 and since the first of January I lost 3 of those pounds so today I am at 191. Will try harder since no more big dinners. (I hope) 
I must really like those pounds because I sure keep getting them back.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Miz Mary said:


> Im back !!! Gained 8 lbs ....Im at 165 .....back in the treadmill habit !!!!!
> ......
> Go girl! You are very encouraging and inspiring with your postivie attitude. That is what I love about our Forum.


----------



## bluhollow-lady

I am dealing with health problems, so will focus on taking care of that for awhile. It should also help me lose some weight since I will be eating special, healthier foods while on this new regime. I will keep in touch. 
Keep up the good work girls!


----------



## Murron

I'm still holding at 155 since last month! 

Like most, I got a bit *ahem*... away from the good stuff (or closer to it?) during the holidays. 

And thanks Marlene - you're a great inspiration. Although I haven't posted much, I've enjoyed reading you!


----------



## Miz Mary

163 !! lost 2 ! Im using the treadmill...and watching what I eat ..SMALLER PORTIONS !!! and.....WATER !! water is awesome !! ( not really, Im just trying to convince myself !!) My goal is 10 lbs a month.... this summer I WILL weigh 135 !!!


----------



## fitwind

Ok I have got to get in the habit of posting on here again.. I am at 205 now after 2 weeks of being back on my diet. I lost the 10 lbs I put back on... I don't know why I didn't post on here last week........But I will from now on till my next break..


----------



## Macybaby

Yesterday we started a "biggest looser" group at work. I weighted in at 180.2. My ideal weight would be 125-130 so I've got some room. That's what I weighed after my second (and last) child. I never had a weight problem until I turned 40, and I'm pretty sure it's conincided with perimenopause too, but I didnt' realize that until about a year ago. 

I gained the weight over about 6 years, and it's so easy to have it creep up on you and don't really think much of it. 

DH and I are changing the way we eat, this needs to be a lifestyle change for us, not a diet. I've got a freezer full of home grown veggies so that should help.

Cathy


----------



## Murron

Miz Mary said:


> 163 !! lost 2 ! Im using the treadmill...and watching what I eat ..SMALLER PORTIONS !!! and.....WATER !! water is awesome !! ( not really, Im just trying to convince myself !!) My goal is 10 lbs a month.... this summer I WILL weigh 135 !!!


Miz Mary ~~ Why, of *course* you will weigh 135! And we'll all be here cheering for you!


----------



## bluhollow-lady

I am happy to say I have lost 2 lbs more. Down to 171 lbs. It sure has been a struggle. 
Yes, water and other pure liquids help get those fatty cells out of our system. I have been drinking lots more water this past week. A very small portion of food. I have been sick and needed to change my eating program. 
I will be excited when I get under 170 and stay there.


----------



## katlupe

I'm down one more pound this week. Makes a total of 20 lbs. since starting the LCE (low carb eating) plan on Christmas Eve. I love this way of eating. I have stayed on Induction an extra week but will be adding more carbs into my plan on Wednesday. :bouncy:

katlupe


----------



## Macybaby

176 today, that is down 4 lbs for the week. 

Cathy


----------



## okgoatgal2

I'm still alive....


----------



## fitwind

I got under the 205 mark I weighed in at 203 that's 2lbs from last week so far so good. I am getting really excited !!!! Wishing everybody good luck on their weight loss goals..


----------



## katlupe

Fitwind, that's great! Way to go!!!!:dance:

I am down one more pound this week. Makes it a total of 21 lbs. since Christmas Eve!!! I am fired up this week!!!!:rock:

katlupe


----------



## bluhollow-lady

No loss this week,,,,


----------



## Nancy_in_GA

Hi folks. Just noticed this thread today. I've been on a diet since Jan 5. Just counting calories. Since the title says Thursday weigh in, I went back and checked the last 4 Thursdays:

Starting weight: 145 (Monday)

Jan 08: 142.5 (mostly water loss)
Jan 15: 140.5
Jan 22: 140
Jan 29: 137.5

My goal is 130, but I should probably try to shoot for 127, 'cause I know about 3 lbs will go back on immediately just like it dropped the first couple of days.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Macybaby

I'm down 1.9lbs since last week. This week I learned that I have to very careful over the weekend. Both DH and I gained weigt from Friday to Monday morning, so having a net loss for the week is great, but I'd do much better if I can at least hold constant on the weekend.

I took a break from my exersize routine over the weekend too, since I was working outside on the greenhouse. However that type of work may build strength, it does not do a lot for the calorie burn. This weekend I'll keep it up and see how things end up by next thrusday.

Cathy


----------



## katlupe

Down one more pound. So 22 so far. 

katlupe


----------



## fitwind

Down 1 lb. more I am at 202 now... I am really happy ....
Thanks Katlupe you keep up the good work way to go. 
Tilly and Pam B I haven't seen you guys for a while hope you guys are okay...


----------



## bluhollow-lady

I know I am a day early but I am so excited! I have finally broke the 170s. I lost 2 lbs since my last weigh in. Down to 169 lbs! yippee!:banana02: I know it isn't much but it is progress. 
By the way, I am a Avid "Biggest Loser" fan. Watch it every Tuesday.Very inspiring!
I have changed my eating routine again and it seems to be helping. Also have been able to "step up" my exercising. My goal is to lose at least 10 lbs by May. that shouldn't be hard if I stick to my weight loss routine. 
So girls, don't give up, keep focused! Patsy


----------



## Monte Sano

Wow, I have been away a year and a-half and have gained over 15 lbs.
I'm going to start posting again to keep track of it.
"You can't improve a process if you can't measure it."

264.4 on 02-11-2009



Monte Sano said:


> 248.2 on 08-16-2007
> 248.0 on 08-14-2007
> 249.2 on 08-09-2007
> 250.8 on 08-02-2007
> 253.0 on 07-31-2007
> 251.6 on 06-25-2007
> 253.2 on 06-10-2007
> 251.8 on 04-04-2007
> 256.2 on 02-15-2007
> 254.4 on 02-08-2007
> 254.8 on 02-06-2007
> 255.4 on 02-01-2007
> 256.8 on 01-24-2007


----------



## Macybaby

174 today, that is only .8 down for the week. I think I've got to get more serious about this! I'm actually looking forward to having DH go back to work, I eat a lot less when he is not around. That is because I have to do all the cooking and I don't have a lot of time. 

We are trying to change our eating habits. He was real good for two weeks, but has sort of reverted to our old style for the last week. I've got a freezer full of veggies and I don't think he took anything out of there since Sunday. I have three boxes that I filled with an equal assortment of produce, and he has not got to the bottom of the frist one yet, and he's been home four months! (BTW- Dh works seasonal and is home during the cold months). What is funny is that he normally looses weight when he is home and I gain weight when he is home. 

I've been exercising more, eating less and not loosing much weight, but my clothes fit much better! I'm wearing a size 12 suit today and I can still breath.

Cathy


----------



## Nancy_in_GA

Starting weight: 145. Added two more Thursdays below:

Jan 08: 142.5
Jan 15: 140.5
Jan 22: 140.0
Jan 29: 137.5
Feb 05: 136.0
Feb 12: 134.0


----------



## RedTartan

This is my first day of my diet so this is my starting weight = 196. At Weight Watchers they write their stats like this: starting weight/current weight/goal weight. That way people can see how far they've come. I like that. My stats would look like this today: 196/196/165.

Macybaby, it's great that you lost .8 this week. A loss is a loss and they all add up. What are your stats as above? How much have you lost and how much more do you need to lose?

 RedTartan

ETA: Just saw your post, Nancy. Great job this week!


----------



## katlupe

Lost 3 more pounds this week! I am thrilled as I also lost 12" all over! Starting to try on my "smaller" clothes.......what a great feeling that is. I am so pleased with myself that I have been able to say no to so many things that have been offered to me lately. I have really lost the taste for those types of foods. 

Sounds like everybody is doing great! Must be the thought of bikini weather coming up in the near future........:banana02:


katlupe


----------



## Cindy in NY

I'm finally getting back on track. Between eating too much at Thanksgiving, eating too much, traveling too much, and not getting enough exercise over our Christmas trip, and then being sick for most of January, I had gained back 7 pounds of my lost weight!  I got up to 172 but am back down to 169.


----------



## fitwind

I lost 1 lb. this week I am at 201............katlupe way to go keep that up your doing great!!!!!!


----------



## RedTartan

katlupe said:


> Sounds like everybody is doing great! Must be the thought of bikini weather coming up in the near future........:banana02:
> 
> 
> katlupe


I told my husband I wanted a bikini and he said, "For what?" :hand:

Seriously, though, I want a Lands End bikini with a swim mini for the bottom. Maybe that'll be my reward for reaching my goal weight.

196/196/165


----------



## okgoatgal2

ugh ya'll keep up the good work. maybe i'll be able to have a good report soon.


----------



## Murron

150 last week... I mean, what??? 

38 pounds since late, late summer.


----------



## suzfromWi

Started at 157 a month ago and this morning weighed in at 150. Ive lost 3 inches in my waistline. I want to get to 140 eventually.....:bouncy:


----------



## RedTartan

WTG Murron and suzfromWi! Those are both great!

 RedTartan
196/194/165


----------



## okgoatgal2

starting over, again.


----------



## suzfromWi

okgoatgal2 said:


> starting over, again.


I have started over again many times. Just as it was with smoking, I had to try many times until; it finally connected. This time for me, the program is finally working and becoming a way of life. Thats what it has to be....dieting doesnt work for long. A lifestyle change does....Dont berate yourself at all. Just start again.....and again until it finally works for good. Try not to think about depriving yourself, but think of the good you will be doing. You can do it ! !!!!!We dont want to live to eat...we want to eat to live...


----------



## RedTartan

Good for you, okgoatgal2! I find it easier to diet if I'm accountable to someone. I have bared all in this board and because other HTers opinion is important to me, I'll stick with it. Do you want to tell us more? Where are you now? What are your goals? 

You don't have to share of course, but it may help 

 RedTartan
196/193/165


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Nancy_in_GA said:


> Starting weight: 145. Added two more Thursdays below:
> 
> Jan 08: 142.5
> Jan 15: 140.5
> Jan 22: 140.0
> Jan 29: 137.5
> Feb 05: 136.0
> Feb 12: 134.0


GO GIRL! YOU ARE ON A ROLL!


----------



## okgoatgal2

i've put back on most of what i lost and am back up to 165. i'm just lazy. i know what to do, i just need to force myself to do it.  i don't diet-i like food too much. and therein lies half my problem.


----------



## bluhollow-lady

okgoatgal2 said:


> i've put back on most of what i lost and am back up to 165. i'm just lazy. i know what to do, i just need to force myself to do it.  i don't diet-i like food too much. and therein lies half my problem.


Hello okgoatgal,
I hope reading some of our experiences inspire you to change some of your habits. I found that taking one step at a time, changing one or 2 habits at a time and work hard on doing them has helped me. Also to force myself beyond my comfort zone which can soon become easier. Than when doing well with that, add another healthy step.:bowtie:
It's hard but sooo worth the extra effort! And soon you feel more flexible, more energized. 
Actually you weigh less than me, but the exercise makes the difference. I only do 15 or 20 minutes on the treadmill. I started out with 5 minutes and worked my way up. After that I do stretches and waist bends, wall push ups, up on the toes, a few more. Usually sets of 10 each. I also go swim once in awhile, which I love, but they put too much chlorine in the water so don't go often. 
I think you could look for something you "almost" like to do and try it. What do you think? :happy: I am rooting for ya!


----------



## foxygram

Hi, I'm new.

Having a terrible time with meds. Lost 30 pounds in 2 weeks a year and a half ago after changing doctors, then lost 25 more. Had to go back on meds and voila, 15 pounds back in 3 weeks with craving so bad it felt like I would go crazy. Stopped that one but had to try another and 10 more pounds, got bad chest pain so had to stop that one to. Finally gave in and am trying another but this one I seem to be holding and some of the puffiness is gone. I have Post Polio Syndrome and a really bad case of Resless Leg Syndrome and chronic pain so is hard to go without meds as I quit sleeping. Exercise causes loss of mobility so it is a fine line to walk, what I can do without harmine more nerves and muscles as I want to retain my ability to walk as long as I can. Weighed in at 210 in the buff and I am sure my scale weighs on the light side. I weighed 142 most of my life and this is a real bummer for me. Just want to get down to 154 as a lower weight would be really hard to maintain without walking, weight lifting and excercise I did all my life. Never realized it would shorten my mobility at the end as noone had heard of the second Polio until it was diagnosed in the 1980's I think. No recovery for the second go around. It doesn't help that healthy foods taste like crap from the meds and I need to eat things like bread and crackers to keep my stomach coated. I suppose I am babbling way too much for a newcomer. Have a healthy day.


----------



## Macybaby

I also love food, but I'm just trying hard to eat smaller portions. After three weeks, I find I can't fit near as much in as I use to!

Today I weighed in at 171.6. I'm actually under 170 at home with no clothes on. I "officially" weigh in at work, but it's neat to have gotten under that mark.

I'm down about 2.5 lbs for the week. That helps make up for a not so good showing last week. I've ramped up my exersize a bit, doing some toning along with the walking. I'm sure looking forward to it getting warm enough to start doing some of it outside. I don't like to work hard outside if it's below freezing - I have a harder time breathing.


Cathy
183/170/140


----------



## RedTartan

Today I weighed in at 192. That's a 4 pound loss for the 1st week. That makes my stats:

196/192/165

Great job, Macybaby! 2.5 pounds is awesome! I only lost so much this week because it was my first week. I hope I have some 2.5 lb losses along my way.

Welcome, foxygram! I look forward to hearing what you find works 

 RedTartan
196/192/165


----------



## okgoatgal2

i know what to do, and what i enjoy, i just need to get busy and DO IT! 
i'm very healthy, outside of a back problem from an army injury. the injury limits some of my activities, but i've learned how to adapt so i don't worsen it. 

i am now at 163.4 from 186.6 on tuesday am.


----------



## Cindy in NY

okgoatgal2 said:


> i am now at 163.4 from 186.6 on tuesday am.


If you lost over 20 pounds in two days, you need to get to the hospital!!


----------



## okgoatgal2

that's supposed to be 165.6...my fingers got lost sorry!


----------



## PamB

I have just gotten back on track, well my treadmill. I am kind of following Chantel Hobbs' Never Say Diet. she says you need to excercise 30 mins for 30 days, once you do that you start doing some strength training and changing some of your eating and drinking habits. It is about changing one or two things like Bluhollow-lady said. I know for me I try to do too much at once and get discouraged. hang in there. Pam
I forgot I weighed in at 200 lbs. yesterday


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Hi folks, 
I didn't weigh in this week so will now. 
I lost 1/2 lb more this week. Not much but really good since I did eat a very favorite high sugar treat. Lots of it too. ( And I regretted it later, ( of course) but have to admit I enjoyed it at the time., never give up.
So now back on the sensible track. lost that 1/2 lb anyway, which could have been a whole pound. oh well....
I have to attribute my recent,weekly weight loss to the increasing of walking and other exercises. More regular and longer periods. I go for 30 minutes straight of exercise when my knee isn't hurting. ( I have OA in 1 knee with torn meniscus) can't do much more than that at a time. I sure feel better and more energy. :happy:
Hi PamB, looks like you are on a good track with your treadmill. GO GIRL! 
That's what I use too. Some times I do laps around Wal-mart and I try not to get sidetracked,


----------



## fitwind

Hey everyone I am soooo happy this week I feel like dancing and jumping for joy. I finally did it got under 200 I weighed in at 199lbs. YAHOOOOOO!!!! plus bought a pair of pants because I went down a size. Hope everyone is okay


----------



## Miz Mary

ok , ok , Im checking in ...up to 167 ......cut out creamer in my coffee, drinking LOTS more water, getting on the treadmill.....has anyone tried the acai berry diet , or the fat burning detox ???? I have other posts asking this.....Im getting discouraged and want a physical boost !
It is encouraging reading the folks here losing !!!! Keeps me motivated !


----------



## okgoatgal2

162 tues am just out of bed.


----------



## suzfromWi

Miz Mary said:


> ok , ok , Im checking in ...up to 167 ......cut out creamer in my coffee, drinking LOTS more water, getting on the treadmill.....has anyone tried the acai berry diet , or the fat burning detox ???? I have other posts asking this.....Im getting discouraged and want a physical boost !
> It is encouraging reading the folks here losing !!!! Keeps me motivated !


I want to warn you of the acai berry thing. You get a free intro with just shipping but after that they charge you 80 something every time they send more. Im not sure how often that is. Once a month or more....Read the terms and agreements in everything you look at. That horrible small print can get ya. My sis got stung with this... Then for me its a matter of keeping track of my calorie intake....Cant lose without it....


----------



## bluhollow-lady

okgoatgal2 said:


> 162 tues am just out of bed.


Way To Go gal..:happy:


----------



## RedTartan

I lost another 4 lbs this week 

My stats are now:

 RedTartan
196/188/165


----------



## fitwind

This week I weighed in at 198 I lost 1lb this week. I am so happy with my total weight loss of 52lbs since Sept. 4th , 2008


----------



## bluhollow-lady

no loss this week, bummer!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Up to 171 this morning. No surprise between too much birthday cake and not exercise due to lousy weather and a UTI. DH and I are thinking about getting a threadmill and putting it in the basement.


----------



## okgoatgal2

last week was a rough week. i had to go to tulsa 3 times last week. that just ruins me. but i'm cutting my headache preventive pill in half, so maybe i'll not be so groggy in the morning.


----------



## maxine

Hello to All,
I had been doing my weight loss here last year, and just before the holidays I dropped out..however,,I did loose 10 lbs last year, and I weighed this morning, and hurray, have *not* put any of it back on!! Now I know that 10 lbs doesn't sound like much as I need to lose another 78 lbs..but let me say,,it made me very happy because it is a LOSE and not a gain!! I have been receiveing the email messages about you all, which has truley helped me stay focused..so even though I haven't posted, you have really been helping me!!.. Good job on your weight losses, and hang in there you that are struggleing..

Hey to MIZ Mary..You are one of my main "enabler" people that help me to be strong and eat properly and drink lots of water!! Don't be discouraged,,it's been a cold & crazy winter and I'm sure you haven't been as active as usual.. But Spring in on the way!!..I see daffodils & crocus blooming, tiny baby lambs and calves are playing in the pastures,,and the days are getting longer with some Sun shining for us!! Hurray!!Everyone keep well and warm..
Maxine


----------



## Miz Mary

WELCOME BACK MAXINE !!!! I dropped out during the holidays as well.....gained 10 lbs !!! I am trying the Sacred Heart Diet this week that Fitwind has been on ... 
and YAY , I was outside working all day !!! I LOVE SPRING !!!! Keep drinking lots of water !!!!!!


----------



## fitwind

I weighed in at 197lbs still dropping so slow now though .....


----------



## foxygram

Good morning from sunny, about to rain Minnesota. Weighed in at 208, discouraging but is down a couple of pounds. I figured out I lift weights every day, just never realized it. I bend over the Rubbermaid tub, pick up a log, carry it to the wood stove and heave it in then repeat the process. I do this at least 6 times a day or more depending on how cold it is. Goodness me! What shall I do when summer comes? Have a good day.


----------



## Macybaby

I didn't report last week. Missed work (due to winter storm) so I didn't have an official weigh in. This week I'm down to 167.8 That's 3.8 lbs from two weeks ago. 

Now that the snow has melted off the road and it warmed up a bit, I'm taking my walking outdoors. I know from past experience this will make a big difference for me. The dog sure does enjoy it! Winter isn't over yet, so I'll walk outside when I can and work out inside when I can't.

I had a "fall off the wagon" day last Saturday. It was cold and snowing and I stayed inside and got bored - so I did some baking. Nothing real fattening, but I ate more than I should have. Weekends are hard because I really do love to bake.

The best part is size 12 now fits better than the size 14 did when I started. I've been pulling things out of the closet I have not worn in a long time.

Cathy


----------



## missysid

Well it has been a slow start with son and I both being sick but I was at the doctor yesterday and am happy to report a 2lb weight loss in 2 weeks. Ok so it is not a lot but it is something. I started at 140 and am at 138 right now. Honestly I have not been doing a lot of excerise since my head is so stuffy - hard to lift weights with a box of tissues in one hand


----------



## RedTartan

WTG, Macybaby! Soon you'll be a size 10 

Missysid and fitwind, one and two pound losses are very healthy. You really don't want to lose it faster than that or you'll have issues with sagging skin. If you lost 1 pound a week for a year, that would be 52 lbs lost. That's a huge deal! Usually a 10 lb loss equals one size lost. I can deal with being a size smaller every 10 weeks 

Great work everyone.

I had no loss this week due to girlie stuff <wink wink> I explain in my thread that this is normal for me and I fully expected it. Next week I'll rock though 


 RedTartan
196/188/165


----------



## Miz Mary

SO , 5 days ago I started Fitwinds diet ( Sacred Heart ) and wieghed in at 170 ....I am now 165 ! I still treadmill , and starting to work in the yard more......

YAY Macybaby !! That must feel REALLY good to see the difference in how things fit !!! Keep it up !!!
RedTartan, your an INSPIRATION !!!!


----------



## RedTartan

Great job, Miz Mary! And thanks 

 RedTartan
196/188/165


----------



## okgoatgal2

turns out cutting the headache pill in half didn't do anything to prevent those headaches, and i'm pretty non-functioning with a headache, so i'll just have to come up with something else. if i ever get to quit going to tulsa, that would help.


----------



## Macybaby

I weighed in today (won't be at work tomorrow) and I'm up just slightly. What is strange is I weighed myself at home and was down from last week, but when I got to work and weighted again, I was up . . . I'm comparing home weight with home weight and work weight with work weight (different scales, of course! and I'm not nakkid when I weight at work LOL!).

The good part is I'm really starting to notice that my clothes aren't fitting. I went to the ladies room at work (big mirrors) and realized I don't look very good in my suit anymore. I was going to wait until a few more pounds were gone, but I think I'll put away all my larger sized clothing this weekend.

Wearing the looser clothing makes me "feel" like I'm skinny, and I want to stay motivated to lose even more. So it's time to bring out what use to be way to tight so I'll be a bit snug in my clothing again. 

Tomorrow Dh and I are going to the Dr for a major annual physical (preventative type) so it will be interesteing to see what they come up with for what I should weigh. I've not been to the Dr in ages and ages, so hopefully they won't find anything scary either.

Cathy


----------



## fitwind

I am down another 1lb and weighed in at 196lbs. It seems that my weight loss is going slow but that is better than a gain and probably the best way to do it though I heard...


----------



## missysid

no weight loss this week but held my own. With being sick last week and having a tornado hit the house and barn on Sunday so our family has been stressed and not eating real healthy right now! I hope to get things back on track this weekend. 

I have the biggest loser video coming on Monday and can not wait. Time for some sweating


----------



## Miz Mary

missysid, I am sorry about the tornado .....thats would be SO scary ! 
Fitwind - 1 lb lost is WAY better than ANY gain !!! Keep it up----your my inspiration !!!
Im at 164 this week , down 6 .... I love the sacred heart diet - I am eating so healthy !!


----------



## katlupe

Sorry, I hadn't posted on here since 02/11/09 but I got real busy with my work. Since then I have lost another 7 pounds. So that makes a total weight loss of 32 lbs. since Christmas Eve. I am excited because now I have to go shopping for clothes that fit!!! :dance:

katlupe


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Hello, No weight loss this week. 
I have to admit I have been having a hard time. Some problems have caused me more stress and I just haven't been doing good. but I am still hanging in there. 
Keep up the good work girls..(*_*)


----------



## bluhollow-lady

missysid said:


> no weight loss this week but held my own. With being sick last week and having a tornado hit the house and barn on Sunday so our family has been stressed


Hi missysid,
I just want to tell you I feel bad for you and family getting hit with that Tornado. So devastating! I hope you are getting the help you need and all in the family are ok. I admire your positive spirit :bowtie:


----------



## Becca65

Hi I just started Weight Watcher the middle of Feb and I've lost 12 lbs so far. So last week Wed i was down another 2 lbs.!


----------



## okgoatgal2

going back down......


----------



## Macybaby

Down another two pounds since last weigh in. Didn't loose any the week before. Seems I've been doing that, maintian a week and then lose the next. Getting close to the halfway mark.

Should get easier - DH returned to work for the season (normal for us) and I don't like cooking just for myself. 

Cathy


----------



## Nancy_in_GA

Starting weight: 145. Added several more Thursdays below:

Jan 08: 142.5
Jan 15: 140.5
Jan 22: 140.0
Jan 29: 137.5
Feb 05: 136.0
Feb 12: 134.0
Feb 19: 131.0
Feb 26: 129.0
Mar 05: 127.0
Mar 12: 126.0
Mar 19: 124.0

I guess I'm done. Feels weird. I've been doing this so long, counting calories every day has become a habit, more like an obsession.
I started eating a lot more vegetables. Not much exercise except doing the usual chores outside and stuff required to keep our goats happy. Rather than stop dieting "cold turkey," I've started easing up on calories gradually---100 a day for a week. Sure hope I can keep it off and not go back to :spam:, :icecream:, :1pig: 

Good luck to everyone! I've been following these threads every day.


----------



## fitwind

Sorry for this late post... I did weigh on Thursday and no loss still at 196...


----------



## Miz Mary

Oh , Im late !!! Lost 2 lbs. !!! ... down to 160 !


----------



## bluhollow-lady

I am keeping in touch. No weight loss lately, but I am not giving up. Patsy


----------



## proudmommy5

this is my first post here so I hope I am doing it right. 

today I weighed in at 161.4. so far I have lost a total of 45.6 pounds.
207(start)/161.4(current)/150(goal)


----------



## Bay Mare

Well this is my first post here and I am hoping to kinda make myself more accountable if I have to report in somewhere every week! 

I keep falling off the wagon. Which would be okay because most people do from time to time. But my problem is I spend more time off the wagon than on it!

2.25 lbs since Monday (when I started trying again)

Angela


----------



## Macybaby

Welcome to the group Angela and proudmammy5! I find being accountable helps a lot. 

I'm down to 164.5 this morning. I measured myself and I've lost 2.5" off my behind since January. 

I'm almost half way to where I want to be - 20lbs down with 20 to go. I may try for more but I'll decide that when I get there. I'm looking more for a specific clothing fit than a specific weight. 

Cathy


----------



## maxine

Hello to all..no weight loss no gain..I haven't been able to walk or do much excerise..I've been working double shifts and my knee has been acting up so just trying to maintain.. but am eating healthy with lots of water and juices..hope next week is better..


----------



## okgoatgal2

164 this am. sigh.


----------



## PamB

I was down to 200, now I am at 205. I am back on the wagon, though, had a bad cholesterol report, so need the excercise and to really watch the bad fats (according to my naturopath). I hope to report a loss next Thurs. Pam


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Welcome Proudmomma n' Bay mare,,,you will like it here.
Patsy


----------



## okgoatgal2

163 this am. on the right track.


----------



## Macybaby

Went the wrong this week. Up 1.5 lbs to 166. Got to get back on track. 
I made some changest this week. I bought a box of whole wheat crackers, and they are addicting. A slice of homemade bread with a teaspoon of jelly will keep me happy for several hours, but with the crackers, I kept wanting more and more and more. Brought what was left of the box to work to give to someone who does not need to worry about it (she's nursing and eats everything LOL!).

I also started trying to get more sleep. Having an extra hour of sleep and one less of activity seems to be a bad idea. My most active time is in the morning, so sleeping a bit later seems to have cut into that. I've got to get back on my exerise program too. Made some changes to the house and had saddles taking up room where I exerize. Got them moved to the new tack box in the shop so I have my library back.

Gotta make some progress before next weekend. DH will be home for Easter and I plan on cooking up his favorites for him. He's not a big sweet eater, but we'll have pastry, rolls and bread. 

Cathy


----------



## Bay Mare

Down 8.5 BUT that is mostly water weight. I have really been trying to watch my sodium intake. And this is my first week back on plan.

Joined a gym this week but haven't started yet. DH wants me to go for a checkup with my Dr. first. Also, I need to find something to wear. I know that sounds stupid but I don't think jeans or a skirt will cut it.

Macybaby - It seems to help me when I can get on a schedule. If I have been doing good (in bed by 10:30 asleep by 11p) for the week, I feel ok on the weekend even if the sleep schedule gets messed up some. i just have to go right back to it on Monday night.

Angela


----------



## Miz Mary

still here..at 160 .....only 20 more to go !!!!! Im training myself to keep this positive outlook .....good heavens, need motivation ??? .... just go try on some bikinis at Walmart and think " only 20 more to go !" ...... hahaha true story :=) !!!!! 
Welcome ProudMommy5 and BayMare !!! ProudMommy5, what are you doing to lose weight ?
WAY TO GO MACY BABY !!!!! your half way there !!!!! GREAT JOB !!!


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Hurray! I know I am a day early for weigh-in but----I finally broke through the barrier--stuck on a See-Saw. From 169 back up to 171 than back again to 169. Been on that weight See-Saw a good while. Frustrating! 
I lost 4 lbs since last time I weighed myself. My goal is 145 lbs. Than I will see if I want to go down anymore. I want to be back in a size 12. (it can happen!) 
Now at 166 lbs.!!! :happy: :clap:
Patsy


----------



## okgoatgal2

still at 163. eh. i'll get there, eventually!


----------



## Bay Mare

Good Morning Ladies!

Down 2.25lbs this week.

Congrats Bluehollow-Lady for getting thru that barrier! 

Angela


----------



## Macybaby

This week I weighted in at just under 163. I seem to be sort of "stuck" around this weight for a few weeks. I think I'll change my routine around a bit after Easter and try to get things moving again. 

We'll be in our last week with the "club" at work, but several of us aren't where we want to be so plan on doing it less formally, but still reporting to each other and getting support. 

Yesterday I went shopping and bought four size 10 outfits for work. They fit great on top but will be best when another few pounds drop off the bottom. When I look at my self in the mirror, I've lost most of the extra weight on the upper part of my body, now I need to the rest off my rump and thighs. 

I'll be so glad when it finally gets warm around here, and I'll do more outside work. Those two late season snow storms put a kink on outside exercise.

Cathy


----------



## mosepijo

I haven't logged in with my weight since Thanksgiving. (Just haven't been a good girl)
My weight at that time was 187. I gained some during the holidays and now I am back at it. I weigh 185 this morning and hope to keep with it this time. Everyone, keep up the good work.


----------



## Bay Mare

Up 1.75 lbs this week 

Easter dinner, Easter candy + no will power = 1.75

Hope everyone else did better than me this week!

Angela


----------



## okgoatgal2

went up a lb again, but yesterday i was at 163,,,i seem to just fluctuate a lot.


----------



## Macybaby

We did our "official" weigh in today. This is the end of our work session, but I'm going to keep trying to go down.

I'm 163.0 today. Up slightly from last week but down from Monday. I've been bumping around this weight for too long, need to make changes and get on the downward track again.

Cathy


----------



## Miz Mary

159 !!! Down 1 lb. !!! Ill take it !!! Found some ankle weights I put on to treadmill..and holding 3 lb. dumbbells at the same time !!..... I need to drink more water !!!!!


----------



## Pink_Carnation

I'm going to post for the first time..I am working on loosing weight again. I am at 172 and have started hiking on the trail behind our house again. I would love to get back down to 130-135 which is a little heavier than I was after having kids.


----------



## okgoatgal2

i don't wanna talk about it.


----------



## Bay Mare

Sorry I missed last week - it just sort of slipped my mind.

This week: down 3.5

Hope everyone is doing well

Angela


----------



## Macybaby

After taking a few weeks off, we started up another go round of "biggest looser" here at work.

I weighed in at 161.6, that puts me down about 1.5 lbs. Several participants gained weight over the "off" time. I'm trying hard to make this a lifestyle change and not a diet. Guess it must be working if I keep loosing weight even when I'm not trying to "diet".

I started out at 183, and want to get down to 140. That is still more than I weighed when I was 35.

Yesterday I was pulling out my summer clothes, and found a stack of pants I put away several years ago,a nd forgot all about - size 10 and 12. Wow, they fit now! I didn't want to buy new clothes at this point as I'm not where I want to be yet, so finding several nice pair of pants I can wear was so great! Now I can put those baggy size 14's away.

The problem with wearing the loose clothes is you don't end up feeling like there is no room for more food. When the clothing pinchs a bit, it's a contant reminder to stop putting food in my mouth.

BTW- I ended up winning second place in our Biggest Looser group. The person who got first is down to where they want to be, so that opens the field up for the rest of us.

Cathy


----------



## Miz Mary

I am at 160...STILL !!! Tomorrow I start the Sacred heart Diet , Fitwind is also doing it !!! Anybody want to join us, check out the post " Fitwind, how is your diet going" .....


----------



## fitwind

Ok I am back...... I know I am late posting but I did a weigh this morning in it was at 215lbs. Soooooo back on my dieting. Miz Mary we can do it... I know we can you told me soo. I still am 35 pounds lighter than I was in Sept. of 2008.


----------



## okgoatgal2

i don't wanna talk about it.


----------



## maxine

So sorry I haven't posted in a while,, I had just gotten started again when I twisted my knee!! I haven't been able to do much activity and ofcourse have gained weight back.. I go the the orthopedic dr. tomorrw, so hope I will get some help there.. However, I am glad to say my knee is really feeling a little better, so maybe I can get back to my walking, gardening, housecleaning (not that I want to do that!!) and life activities in general..

_*Hurrray*_ to all of you that have "lost"..and "*keep at it*" to all of you that haven't..Miz Mary, are you still "drinking" and walking!!!! I have been drinking lots of water even though not walking..the fluid intake surely does make a person feel better.. Hopefully good later this week..!!!


----------



## Miz Mary

Oh Maxine !! So sorry about your knee !!! I hope your getting some quilting done at least !! Yup, still drinking and walkin !!! Im now trying Fitwinds diet .... the "Sacred Heart Diet " ...... I ll see Thursday how well I did !! 

OKGOATGAL2......you dont have to talk about it , but it may help to type about it .... we are not going to scold or laugh at you .... you shouldnt feel guilty or like a failure, it's the trying that matters !!! WE ARE HERE FOR YOU !!!!! 

MACYBABY ~ WAY TO GO !!! Thats exciting !!! I have some pants and skirts that I hope to wear this year !!!


----------



## Macybaby

Down another pound for this week. Officially 160.6. 

My short term goal is to see 15x on the scale. I happened one morning this week, but didn't stick. I do weight every morning and notice quite a bit of bouncing around, but as long as the general trend is downwards, I'm happy. 

I lost weight pretty fast from the 183 to 165, but things have slowed down and I'm not sure what to do to kick things back up a notch. As an incentive, I bought some new clothing, but it's a bit tight right now - should be good at 155. I don't want to wait five weeks before I can wear it . . .

I already celebrated my Bday (two pieces of chocolate cake) and will be alone for Mothers Day, so that should help with not eating too much. 

Cathy


----------



## Miz Mary

down 2 lbs ...... 158 lbs. I know I should be happy with that , but the diet I was on said 10 -17 lbs was what i was Suppossed to lose ...I would have been happy with 5-6 lbs...... maybe my attitude will change after this PMS goes away .......


----------



## fitwind

Okay , I am down to 208 !!! I am back on track I think. Miz Mary don't get down on yourself 2lbs. is a good loss. They say 10 to 17 lbs because most of that is water weight and remember your actual weigh in from the diet will be tomorrow to see what the loss will be since you started on the same day as me.


----------



## maxine

I weighed in this week..239.4!!!! Oh dear..well, so it is..now I have to work with it.. I am VERY happy to say, I had a "procedure" on my knees, fluid drained & steroid injection..and they feel so much better!!! I can bend them and walk without constant, stabbing, horrible pain!! Hurray at last!! Now I want to do everything all in one day..but know I have to take it easy at first..I did jump back on my better, healthier, eating program yesterday and it felt really good to be doing it.. I am keeping track of all I eat, trying to keep the fat grams down, and lots of water, juice and less coffee..Also have started gentle excercise..

Yes I have been doing lots of quilting..but now I want to clean house and yard work..I also talked with my son, who is in the Navy, and he might get to come for a visit soon!! Now I really have an incentive to lose weight and get things ready for him..We are even having sunshine for a few days straight..Things are finally looking up!!!!

Good week to All of you,, life is good!!


----------



## okgoatgal2

congrats those who are losing weight. i really need to work harder. maybe when school is over for the summer...............


----------



## Macybaby

159.6 - another lb gone! I'm wearing clothing I have not fit in for several years, it's feeling good.

My target is 140. I started at 183 so I'm over half way there. I've increased my exercise now that the weather is warmer, and trying to bring a bigger lunch to work and eat my big meal in the middle of the day. That way I'm not so hungry when I get home and less prone to snack heavy until I get around to having supper. I've got chores to do before I can take the time to feed myself. Seems to be working out better for me.

Cathy


----------



## Miz Mary

Im at 159 ........ doing the sacred heart diet !!! my goal is 135 .....


----------



## maxine

I am at 233!! That's a loss of 6 lbs!!..I couldn't believe it, but it was the doctors scales that I weighed on both times, so it must be true..Hurray.. I am concentrating on less fat, smaller portions,,and of course,,water.. I have been able to take a little walk now that my knees are feeling better..

Macybaby I think your idea of eating your bigger meal at lunch is wonderful, and I do know it's better for your heart not to have to deal with too much while resting..atleast that's what my doctor reccommended..

Miz Mary.. Hurray!! Where did you get the Sacred Heart diet?? I would be interested in taking a look at it..

I'm going today to get a load of garden dirt..that should keep me busy and exercised unloading it..!!! I can really work in my garden now that we finally have some sun for a couple of weeks..good luck to everyone..


----------



## Miz Mary

WAY TO GO MAXINE !!!!! 
heres the link ...... 
http://www.1is2fat.com/sacred_heart_diet.htm
it helps me focus on my eating, so I dont just eat to eat ..... lost 9 lbs the first week I tried it !


----------



## maxine

Thanks Miz Mary..I will see what happens..I love soup so no problem there..good luck this week..


----------



## fitwind

I am down to 205!!!!!


----------



## Freeholder

I can't remember when I last posted here -- I forget about this forum! Oggie's post in Countryside Families reminded me....

A year ago I weighed 240 (and I'm only 5'3" !). As of this morning I'm down to 202! I'm hoping to lose a few more pounds before June 13, when a friend will be getting married. I got a dress to wear to the wedding (at Goodwill -- we do all our clothes shopping there!), and it's still just a little tight, but getting there. (Not planning on stopping on June 13, that's just a short-term goal!)

I'm low-carbing, and only lose when I keep strictly to the diet. (I have diabetes, so low-carb is the way I'll have to eat for the rest of my life.)

Kathleen


----------



## Macybaby

For the last two weeks, I'm down another pound. (didn't report in last week). I was doing better but someone brought in shortbread cookies to the office - I could sit and eat them until they are gone!!

I'm now fitting into to new size 10 pants I bought a few weeks ago. I'm down 25 lbs, so over half way to the max I want to lose. I'm going to see what I look like when I hit 150 and then decide if I want to go for 140. 

Cathy


----------



## Miz Mary

missed last week .....Im at 158 still...but Im wearing a size 10 now !!! way to go Cathy !!!


----------



## maxine

Holding for two weeks,,, Hurray to all you losers!!! Miz Mary & Cathy size 10 sounds like my dream.... I'll be there someday!! Between doctors apt and working extra for Memorial Holiday, I didn't have any time for walking, but am still eating low fat..this next week will be better...


----------



## fitwind

I think I missed last week too. I am at 203


----------



## Macybaby

157.4 this morning. That is another 1.2 lbs gone. My only gripe is all my favorite dress clothes (for work) no longer fits, and I don't want to buy much right now as I'm not where I want to be, but I have to look nice for work!

I have some that I put away years ago that fit now, but I realize that the only reason it was nice enought to put away when it no longer fit was becuase I never liked wearing it when it did fit! 

my stats are 183 when I started 157.4 now and I want to end up near 140 but that depends on what I look like when I get closer.

Up until now, I've been loosing it in "good" places, but the last few days I've noticed I may need to get new bras soon too. Only good thing about being overweight, I actually had a chest.

Cathy


----------



## fitwind

Well another week done....199lbs.......


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Fitwind! that's 4 lbs and you've broken the 200lb mark! man...when I do that I've promised myself a day at the spa  Congratulations!


----------



## Miz Mary

im up to 161.... back on the treadmill, and I joined a line dancing class !!! Had the first class last night - its SO fun !!!!


----------



## fitwind

I weighed in this morning at 196lbs....21 more pds to reach my goal...


----------



## whodunit

About 288, down from 300 just over a week ago.


----------



## okgoatgal2

way to go all you losers!


----------



## Macybaby

I'm up slightly this week, about 1/2 a pound. Not bad considereing DH was home for 4 days so there was more eating out and I baked some "specials" for him. It's also been rainy so the amount of outside activity has decreased.

Today I had to "host" our biggest loser group and did a short talk on white flour. My goal is to cut out as much preprosed food as possible, but that is more because of all the additives and not so much as motivation to loose weight. However with that change, the weight is still coming off at an average of near a pound a week. The good part is it is a life change, I'm use to eating this way and after 6 months, it's not something I'm likely to "fall off of"

But who knows - ask me a year from now and we'll see if I've kept it off.

Cathy


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

At least this week I have no problems cutting out white flour...one of my dogs just ate the entire loaf of fresh white bread  

I actually lost 3 lbs this month so far. Without thinking about it. Fresh watermelon, beans, greens and then working in the garden did the trick.


----------



## Miz Mary

Im at 158 .... going in the right direction !!!


----------



## AbbeyLehman

First post in this forum...

I started Monday, June 8th at 234.

Today I am at 224! Only 5 days (I'm still on Saturday--3rd shift!)...Wow!

I started using Dietpower (just the www. and the .com to check it out) and it REALLY helps me keep track of what I eat. Simply writing something down doesn't help me much, as I have very little self control over portion sizes without being accountable to the program, ya know? Another nice thing about the program is that it helps me keep track of the nutrients I'm consuming--after all, the reason I'm trying to lose is to be more healthy!

I've walked about 8 miles in those 5 days and I'm going to try to do at least 2 miles most days.

I think I was eating more than I really thought since I started losing so rapidly. Still can't get over it! I'm loving it, though!!

Hope to stick around here,
Abbey


----------



## Macybaby

Welcome Abbey, sounds like you are off to a good start.

Portion control and quitting snacking is the main thing I've been doing, and I'm down almost 30 lbs since the start of the year. I only have 15 to 20 left to go. The nice thing is I don't even think about it much now, it's become a lifestyle change and the weight is still coming off. Not as fast as at the start, but the scale is still moving in the right direction. 

Cathy


----------



## Macybaby

Hard to beleive it's thursday again. I'm in rebellion right now, don't want to eat what I've been eating but don't have much else in the house - 

Am down to 156.6 today. That is 1.5 lbs from last week, but only 1lb from two weeks ago. Been spending more time doing yard/garden work and less time near the fridge. That has got to help.

Cathy


----------



## Miz Mary

Down 2 ~~ 156 !! LOTS of yard work ..... LOTS of water .......
Im taking a line dancing class , which is VERy fun, and I know a hour and a half dancing is helping !! I bought a new blender, and I am addicted to fruit smoothies !!!! add a little wheat germ , yoghurt , skim milk , berries or bananas , a little honey .....YUMMY !!!! 
...its hard to believe Ive lost 18 lbs! ....only 21 to go !!!

Good job Cathy !! Eat smaller portions if thats all ya got in the house !! Your an inspiration with your posts !!!

Abbey ~ WELCOME !!!! and way to go ! Are you walking outside or on a treadmill ?!?! I will check out that website !!!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

well booo hsissss.....i'm up 1.5 lbs. Something going on with water retention...i'm quite puffy in my feet and fingers. Unusual. 

welcome Abbey! Sounds like you've found a plan that works for you


----------



## Macybaby

154.4 today, a bit over two lbs off. I had it a plateau around 160-158 but the last few weeks the weight has been coming off again. I'm spending so much time outside in the garden, I'm not as tempted to grab a snack from the fridge. Soon I'll be able to snack in the garden too (don't know if that is good or bad).

I am now down 30 lbs from when I first started. I'm not sure how much more I want to lose. I've still got a bit more fat around my behind I'd like to see gone. I'm not really doing much to "try" to lose weight, and expect at some point things will level off with my intake being what my body needs to maintain. My young adult weight was right around 130, but I don't know if I'd look good now at that weight. 

Cathy


----------



## maxine

Gracious!! Thursday certainly rolls around fast!! I am up several lbs!! I am at 240 now.. darn it.. however, since I haven't been able to do any walking or much excersise that's to be expected.. my knees started in hurting again..very painful.. I thought I had gotten them fixed, but the shots only lasted for about 2 weeks..darn it!! I have also been undergoing lots of medical tests.. luckily..everything has come out okay..I'm basically just fat... my doctors have given me a strong pain medication & cautioned me about walking because of the knee situation.. swimming would be better but I have no access to a pool...I am going to start an exercise routine here at home..very gentle, and no weight bearing..mostly stretching & strenghting..will keep up my low fat diet with smaller portions along with the water & fluids intake..that was working well, but had gotten off of it dealing with the pain..I tended to just grab something easy to eat,,like a sandwich..

I made myself a nice veg-beef soup today.. my lettuce & spinach from the garden has been really good eating too!! I am more determined than ever to lose 90lbs..I know I must get myself on a routine of doing the exercise, and stick to it... good job to all you "losers".. I really appreciate all the encourgement and help from all of you..have a great week..


----------



## Miz Mary

stuck at 157 ! stuck is good .....better than going up !


----------



## Macybaby

This is the last day of our Biggest Loser club at work. I'm "officially" at 153.6, or 8 lbs lost in 9 weeks. I set a goal of 10, but to be honest, I've not even been trying at this point, and I'm still losing weight. I want to get down to 140 eventually, and hope to do that by the end of the summer. 

I went and looked at my first post here (back in Jan) and I wrote that my weight was 180.2. At my heaviest, I was close to 185. I sure hope I never see anything close to that again in my life.

Cathy


----------



## maxine

Gracious goodness, I missed Thursday again for the second week!! so sorry.. the problem is I work early on Thursdays, and by the time I get home I have forgotten.. I lost 5 lbs last week, but nothing this week, however my clothes and rings tell me different.. my rings are really loose, and my pants keep slipping down..I have to keep tugging them back up.. I look like a little kid going around!! anyway,,going to try harder this week..


----------



## whodunit

280.7 this morning!!! That's almost 8 pounds in a month; 20 pounds since I started around June 1st..


----------



## whodunit

279.3 lbs. this morning...


----------



## Miz Mary

Down to 154 !!


----------



## Wolf mom

First weigh in 148 # only 20 to go!


----------



## whodunit

278.3


----------



## whiskeylivewire

First time posting....212.4 lbs. yikes. I've had pneumonia so I hadn't been able to start walking when I wanted to but will start that Monday morning at 7 am! I want to get down to 170 and just feel better. Gonna drink alot of water and decaf green tea, and eat more veggies and fruits and less well junk. Anyway thanks yall!


----------



## whodunit

whiskeylivewire said:


> First time posting....212.4 lbs. yikes. I've had pneumonia so I hadn't been able to start walking when I wanted to but will start that Monday morning at 7 am! I want to get down to 170 and just feel better. Gonna drink alot of water and decaf green tea, and eat more veggies and fruits and less well junk. Anyway thanks yall!


You might check out my thread for what I'm doing:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=310919


----------



## whiskeylivewire

Thanks I checked it out....I'm going to try for 1700 calories a day and walking 2 miles a day to start off.


----------



## ronbre

not a thurs but first time posting ..started last week at 230...my highest was 234 and i'm today 223, down 11 pounds...not sure if i'll be staying on this forum but for now this is where i'm at.


----------



## whiskeylivewire

I went up...to 216! Jeepers! Of course, when I started eating better I went into binge mode, then my allergies were so bad I couldn't leave the couch! Sooooo, guess I'll start back eating right tomorrow(I think the bingeing also might have been because of that whole stupid woman thing that happens, can any of you chicks tell me how you combat that?)


----------



## ronbre

222 down 12 pounds, thank god


----------



## whodunit

275.3 this morning, since I missed yesterday's weigh-in...


----------



## Miz Mary

holding at 154 !


----------



## ronbre

stuck at 222..was going big guns untl this week..and then the usual..stuck..eating well, exercising daily, walking 2.5 to 3.5 miles a day..working on projects..still stuck ..


----------



## whodunit

Kinda feel stuck, too, but probably because I haven't been as diligent in my calorie intake.

274.7 lbs. this morning...better than nothing, I guess.


----------



## whiskeylivewire

Weighed this morning(have to go to my moms to do it). Weighed 213.4...down from 217 earlier this week! Yay!


----------



## ronbre

222 stilll stuck


----------



## EmilyMArkansas

Thursday a.m. - 190

Started in April at 205.8. Goal to lose 40 lbs, but have been stuck at 190 for a few weeks due to vacation, etc. Started back this week and will post here on Thursdays for motivation.


----------



## whodunit

277.8 lbs.

I haven't been very faithful to my eating plan.

I must buckle down and be at 275 by the 22nd or else!


----------



## stranger

i should have registered this last year but here goes. june 29,09, am 6 ft *.weighed 252

now 8,15,09 still 6ft*, weigh 223. i'm shooting for 200 by Dec 09. walk about 8 miles a day, eat little or no sugars, fats,dairy products. do live on fresh veg,fruit, some meat and fish. no products made from flour unless i make a sandwich to take fishing once a week,then it's whole wheat pita bread.


----------



## EmilyMArkansas

189

slow but steady


----------



## whodunit

276.3


----------



## EmilyMArkansas

187

New goal to be at 180 by the end of September.


----------



## Miz Mary

stuck at 156 ! Making a goal to be around 145 Oct 1st .....


----------



## whodunit

274.4 lbs.

Not where I should be overall, but almost a two pound loss from last week.

My new goal is 265 lbs. by November 5, which is DD3's birthday.


----------



## EmilyMArkansas

186.6 I'm lucky I didn't gain this week with how much birthday cake I've eaten, it was good though...


----------



## whodunit

I missed Thursday's weigh-in due to work. I've been a "bad" kid and not too diligent, but I am still in the 276 range according to this morning's weighing.


----------



## Miz Mary

158..starting the Sacred Heart Diet for a week !!! ....back on the treadmill, and my line dancing classes have started up again !!! If I can get to 145, I can buy new jeans !!


----------



## EmilyMArkansas

188.6 ruh-roh, must start exercising more


----------



## PamB

I haven't weighed in a long time! that was a mistake, I now weigh 220! I have not been this heavy in 30+yrs, I was downloading pictures of the family and couldn't believe when I saw one of me with my grand daughter-thought it had to be someone else, till I enlarged it, oh my! have I put on the weight this summer. So, I will be back next week to check in. Pam


----------



## PamB

no weight loss, but I am keeping track of what I am eating and cutting back on the high fat foods I really like.
Where is everyone?
Pam


----------



## Miz Mary

151 !! Down 7 lbs this week ! Thats with the Sacred Heart Diet , 3 days of line dancing, and treadmill every day !! I have now lost a total of 25 lbs this year !! I only have 15 lbs to go to reach my goal !!! Its really hard to believe ..... 
...I think everone is busy harvesting this time of year , maybe this thread will pick up soon ...Keep up the good work Pam- its so hard for me to write down what I eat !


----------



## PamB

that is great Miz Mary!


----------



## EmilyMArkansas

187.8 hopefully starting the downward trend again


----------



## farmer_nurse

It's been 6 months since I logged in here and I haven't lost anything. I did weigh on 
Thursday and was 168.8. Now I'm bound and determined to lose 30 pounds. I just feel yucky... tired and foggy all the time. I'm glad to be back with you all. Congrats to everyone who is losing!


----------



## farmer_nurse

166.2 this morning :dance:


----------



## Miz Mary

Im stuck at 154 !!!


----------



## DownHome

My starting weight as of a week ago was 184. Today is 181.6. Let the losing begin.

Downhome


----------



## Miz Mary

Good Job Downhome !!!! Im down to 151 ..... Its so much harder in the winter !!!


----------



## steff bugielski

I am relly going to do this this time.
Started last year at 190.
Today 180. But I have been 180 for most of the year.


----------



## PamB

i am just below 220 today and am starting in earnest to get this weight off! 
Pam


----------



## Miz Mary

up to 155 .... phooey !


----------



## PamB

scales say 214 this morning, have to remember to weigh at the same time every Thurs. This is the beginning of a slow but sure weight loss. Pam


----------



## steff bugielski

179
that's only down 1 lb from last week but it was Turkey day


----------



## DownHome

two weeks ago was 181.6. Today was 180.9. Last week was Thanksgiving and the leftovers really got me, so I am just thankful for even 1/2 a pound. Still headed the right direction. I am calling it good. Lets keep up the good work people!!


----------



## PamB

not home this week, so i will weigh in when I get home on Sat. Pam


----------



## steff bugielski

The scale says...177.

I did shovel a ton of snow this week, plow brokedown.


----------



## DownHome

178.8! Hope this weight keeps coming off. Fast or slow, I'm happy with either. How is everyone else doing?

downhome


----------



## steff bugielski

I am still at 177 but I did a lot of baking and you what that means.


----------



## PamB

still at 214, but that is better than a gain, what with baking, traveling and all the goodies that keep showing up, I can't just eat one! Pam


----------



## DownHome

I'm scared to do tomorrows weigh in. I haven't done one in quite some time and I have been so bad with all the Christmas food. There is no way it has gone down and I'm scared to look, but I'm going to force myself to tomorrow.

downhome


----------



## DownHome

All right the verdict is in and it is up, but not as bad as I thought it would be. I weighed 179.6. Still under 180 woo hoo.
downhome


----------



## Miz Mary

Im in at 157 .....


----------



## whiskeylivewire

Ok...starting to do this....I'm at *gulp* 227! Hopefully next week I can report it is lower!


----------



## steff bugielski

Where is everybody!!!!!
No posts since Jan 7th.
Have we given up or posting else where

Folks we need each other here.
!80 this morning


----------



## mammabooh

Steff...I'm not far behind ya at 169.5. I promise to post every week if you do.


----------



## Cindy in NY

I haven't posted in a long time because I don't trust my scale! Step on it multiple times and I get several different weights - pounds apart. When I was at the dr's in early summer, I weighed 165 there and about 172 at home! I think I'm probably about 170 now. I'm not weighing; just watching how my clothes fit. As long as they fit or are a bit loose, I'm okay with not knowing the number!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

I've been researching scales, and they are just KNOWN to be wildly variable. The only SURE weight is a balance scale. The way that home scales are built is just not going to be accurate. They can make an electronic scale accurate, but it's EXTREMELY expensive electronics...so the home scales are .... well, the best advice the pros give is :leave the scale in the same place, on a hard surface, step on it ONCE and use that weight. 

From what I've found, the Taylor digital is the closest to being consistent. Even the folks who spend hundreds of dollars on a scale complain about the inconsistencies 

That said...I've lost .25" on the waist, .5" on the lower abdomen, .25" on hips, .5" on chest. Size 18 is fitting. (when I started a 20 was REALLY getting snug  ) My Tshirts are all hanging badly..waaaay to big in the chest/shoulders. tummy still fits, but no longer tight/stretching. So...my stomach area is a size 2x, but the rest isn't  

weight is...too high to even type.


----------



## PamB

its been awhile, 210, that is after breakfast and I am dressed, usually I weigh before breakfast while still in my pjs. So I am feeling good about that. Pam


----------



## Miz Mary

Im still at 157..... but Im trying to watch portions, and WHAT I eat !!!


----------



## mammabooh

Down 1 pound to 168.5.


----------



## PamB

207 this morning. Glad to see it! Pam


----------



## Kris in MI

Down 1 pound to 165. :bouncy:


----------



## Miz Mary

still the same !!! Hopefully spring is around the corner - sunshine is my biggest push to lose weight !!


----------



## PamB

I have a gain, but an excuse, I had three kidney stones removed last Sat and its amazing how sitting on my butt for almost a week packed on the pounds! 212 this morning, I could feel it too. Another week of not much activity for me, but hope to be back on track next Sat! I thought about not posting but figured the accountability has been helpful so far. And I needed to see that I still need to watch my eating while recovering. Pam


----------



## mammabooh

Back up to 169.5. Goodie goodie gumdrops.


----------



## Kris in MI

I was expecting a gain this week; it's 'that time of the month'.

So, please don't hate me ladies when I say my scale read 163.5. A drop of a pound and a half!

I have noticed, though, that since I started really cutting portion sizes at the beginning of the year, lately I don't feel as hungry. At first it was hard to say "I've eaten an adequate amount, just because I want more doesn't mean I need more". Now I'm finding that I don't even want more.


----------



## mammabooh

Keep up the great work, Kris!


----------



## steff bugielski

stayed the same


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

2.5lbs lost this week. I'm on a Sunday/Tuesday/Friday weigh-in now instead of every day since I'm feeling good in the pattern of eating.


----------



## mammabooh

Congrats, Ann! Are you still on the soup?


----------



## cindy-e

My weigh in day is Tuesday. 

I lost 2 lbs this week. Total of 11.34% weight loss so far. (Sorry, those are all the numbers you get! ) L!


Cindyc.


----------



## Kris in MI

Only lost 1/2 pound this week, so I'm down to 163. But it's still a loss, so I ought to be happy. :clap:

Not been doing well on the riding/exercising, too much going on at the moment w/kids/sports/church/school obligations. It's been one of those weeks where you feel like you're in survival mode. Hoping to get back on track this weekend.


----------



## mammabooh

Down to 168, so 1.5 pounds. I was 167 on Tuesday before I ran. I hadn't exercised for 4 days previous to that, so I'm really thinking that my muscles like to hold the water. I already drink a lot of water, but I'm going to start watching the salt intake too. I don't salt my food much, but I'm sure I can cut some out.

Good job, Kris and Cindy!


----------



## PamB

210 this morning and next week I will be able to get back on the treadmill! Good job everyone! Pam


----------



## DoubleBee

I am down 4 lbs from last Thursday. Last week I was only down 1 lb. 
Some weeks I lose good, and some next to nothing. Next week will probably be nothing. Lol


----------



## Miz Mary

156 !! Down 1 lb !!! I joined sparks people online, so now I am keeping track of calories - its AWESOME !!! Portion control is a must if your counting calories !!!


----------



## MN Gardener

I lost 4 lbs on my first week of Weight Watchers!


----------



## steff bugielski

holding steady.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

It was with trepidation (okay, TERROR) that I stepped on the scale this morning. It ran out of juice on Sunday, so today was an entire WEEK without weighing (i've always needed the daily or every other day weigh in to keep me from slipping...it's my "accountability" thing)

2 lbs down! phew. It's slowed down now, of course, but it keeps going down. :rock:

I can feel myself slipping tho. The little voices have started...."you've got another 80lbs to go! OMG" "even at 2lbs a week that's almost another YEAR!...you still won't be looking good for summer, so why bother?" 

ARGHGHGHHH. Patience is NOT one of my strong suits.


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Hello again,
I have been gone and off-line for 6 months. I just got back online today.. I have moved and most of you know how that is. So much to do to get organized and back to a routine. 
I am SOOOO happy to be back online.::sing:
Some of you may remember me.? 
I have lost weight since I've been gone. 
When I was on this thread I started at 186 lbs. I am down to 164 lbs at this time. I was down to 162 but regained 2 lbs. 
So with all the inspiration here I will be more encouraged to continue with weight loss. I look forward to getting to know all of you again. 

Patsy


----------



## Miz Mary

Wecome back Patsy !!! Thats wonderful that you lost 20 lbs !!! Moving is a CHORE !! What have you been doing to lose the weight ? 

Ann..... it's hard at times..... but just think how much better you feel , the energy ... and by ONLY next year you'll be at your goal !!! KEEP GOING !!! 2 lbs in a week is AWESOME !!!!


----------



## Kris in MI

Gained a pound, up to 164 :Bawling:

Ok, sucking it up. Start over, chanting "I can do this, I can do this".


----------



## mammabooh

Back up to 169, but I'm still running three times a week. It's gotta come down eventually, right?!?!?!


----------



## PamB

207 this morning, yay! I was able to get 40 mins and over 2 miles on the treadmill.


----------



## cindy-e

Way to go PamB! 

Don't worry Mamabooh, you'll get there. 


I lost 2 lbs again this week. Total pecent... 12.1%. Not bad I don't guess.

Cindyc.


----------



## steff bugielski

Up 2 lbs this week. 
I did a ton of snow removal and shoveling. Must be the" muscle weighs more than fat" Right?
Sometimes I feel like maybe i should just be happy with the weight the way it is.


----------



## Miz Mary

155 ! down 1 lb !!! ...I ate chinese food yesterday - BOO !!!!! oh well..... I AM also alternating between treadmill and a strength training dvd each day ...it's FUN !!! 
...I also ran 3 minutes !!! I have NEVER been a runner ...lose my breath too easy ....so this is AWESOME for me !!!


----------



## DoubleBee

2 lbs down. Yesterday I was down 1, but we spent the day running around down at the VA. I guess I ran off a pound. Lol


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Down 1.5.  

Starting to get harder to NOT eat at night (which is one of my downfalls...late night snacking). AND it's getting harder to eat enough protein to balance the carbs. but...still trudging along :sing:


----------



## cindy-e

Well, My official weigh in day is Tuesay, but I was excited when I hopped on the scale today and realized that I had pushed past another 10 lb barrier. 

Cindyc.


----------



## giraffe_baby

Well Miz Mary I followed your lead and Joined Sparks people.. OFFICALLY started the dieting today. ( using Weight watchers points) and going to start the exercising on monday ( ordered a "dance" exercise DVD) HOPING to convince hubby to let me get a treadmilL!!!!

ETA Forgot, Im at 207lbs and only 4'11


----------



## Miz Mary

YAY Giraffe baby !!! Ill look for you on SP ..... its neat being able to log in your food, and REALLY watch the calories !!!! 

Ann... I snack at night too.... now Im learning to choose better snacks ! Apples, yogurt , salsa /crackers... tiny strips of veggies..... granola bars ...

Cindy-e ~~~~~ WOOOOOO HOOOO !!!!!! Thats an awesome thing !! BE PROUD !!!!


----------



## cindy-e

Tuesday weigh in... 
2.4 lb loss. 13.01% of my former self, gone! 

Cindyc.


----------



## DoubleBee

Down 1 lb, and boy, I was beginning to wonder. Lol For a day my scale showed I was up a couple pounds, and I hadn't eaten more than my normal daily amounts, in fact I ate less for a couple days. I probably shouldn't weigh every day.


----------



## steff bugielski

Down a smidge maybe .5 but I will take it.
This is so hard. I eat well I am NOT sedentary by any means yet the weight goes no where. I guess my body is used to it and I need to do that extra push to move this weight.


----------



## PamB

Still at 207, but not letting that bother me. Hang in there everyone! Pam


----------



## mammabooh

Still the same.


----------



## Kris in MI

Down 2 pounds to 162. So now I am where I had wanted to be last week.  Happier now.

Tapped trees this weekend, so am making a daily walk to check & empty sap jugs (using old milk jugs, this is a real backyard first timer system). Only two trees, but they are about 700 and 1300 feet from the house, in opposite directions. If I walk approx. 3/4 of the perimeter of our property while I'm out collecting sap from these two trees, that's a good daily walk cross-country (snow, slush, mud, etc). On the second half I'm carrying a couple gallons of sap, so that adds weight to my walk. Been coming in hot & sweaty and feeling almost like I just did a 45 minute workout video! Our perimeter comes up to just about a mile.


----------



## giraffe_baby

WHOO HOO, I lost 6 lbs this week (I know not typical, but tells ya how much soda and extra servings I was eatting!) 
Got my treadmill yesterday and ran 1/2 mile today ( but dummy me got so excited got on it with no shoes on... GOTTA run with shoes!!!)

Going to start a "dance" dvd I got in the mail as well!!! Prob be alternating for now! LOL Im getting excited about all the " SOON TO BE" changes!


----------



## cindy-e

Tuesday weigh in... Down another 2 lbs. 
14% of total starting weight G-O-N-E! 
Slow and steady wins the race. 

Cindyc.


----------



## mammabooh

Congrats, Everyone!!!


----------



## DoubleBee

No weight loss this week. I guess I've hit a plateau.


----------



## PamB

I am hanging at 207, I know partly cause I missed my walking for 4 days straight! But back at it again. Keep up the good work! Pam


----------



## Kris in MI

Up a pound to 163.

Things only get busier from here on out (planting, end of school year stuff w/kids & sports, etc) so now's the time where I need to get serious and make time in my day to exercise.


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Hello,
l Gained 3 more lbs,went up to 167. Since than I have lost 2 lbs, so down to 165 now. Every pound off counts. (*_*) Hoping to do much better, now that we got more sunshine. I feel more energized. ** Patsy


----------



## Miz Mary

Im at 156 ..STILL ...BUT , I lost 1/2" in Bust AND thigh !!! so I guess Im gaining muscle ?!? I can wait to announce Im in the 140's....... seems Ive been here ( 150's) a LOOOOOOOONG time !!! 
Oh , and I AM learning to RUN !!!! added more strength training 3x/week , and the tradmill 3x/week.... Im trying to stay between 1200 -1550 calories a day too .....


----------



## bluhollow-lady

GO MIZ MARY!! 
Patsy


----------



## mammabooh

I forgot to weigh myself this morning. I'll be sure to do it tomorrow.


----------



## steff bugielski

I might be down another 1/2 lb.
I am using a new scale and it tells me i am now at the same weight the old scale was reading but the old scale was off by 5 lbs. So I guess I've lost 5 lbs since getting the new scale. i'm so confused.


----------



## mammabooh

I'm up 2 pounds. I must really be packing on the muscle. Most people lose weight when they run...I get heavier. Oh well, at least I'm getting firmer.

Edited to add...I must have been loopy this morning. I'm only up 1/2 pound, not two pounds!


----------



## giraffe_baby

My weigh in day is normally THURS... I weighed and was same.. but then Today I got on scale and had lost 2 lbs!!! So in 2 weeks im down 8 lbs!


----------



## steff bugielski

I am down another 1/2 lbs but back down to the weight i was before I realized my scale was off by 5lbs. So I guess I am down 5 lbs in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## cindy-e

TUESDAY WEIGH IN: -14.74% Oh well, I'll take it.  A loss is a loss. I missed my goal by .6 lbs though. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Let me just say... I HATE PLATEAUS!!:sob: I apparently hit one again. And since I am alREADY having a bad day, I managed to eat a whole line of ritz crackers. 

ah well. tomorrow is another day. :walk:


----------



## Miz Mary

Wisconsin Ann --- Your not alone !! I havent lost in a month !!!! ..... I did order Jillian Michaels 30 Day shred video ..... and heavier dumbbells..... 
oh, Im still at 156 ..... TRYING to keep my calories between 1200 - 1550 but some times Im under, sometimes Im over !! I exercise 30 min 6 days a week ..... something is BOUND to happen soon !


----------



## PamB

up to 210, ugh! I am not giving up though, just need to get back on track, too much going on, I know I shouldn't use it for an excuse. Good job everyone, hang in there.
Pam


----------



## Kris in MI

Down 1 pound to 162 (which is where I was 2 weeks ago, then gained a pound last week. Ugh)

My oldest dd has expressed a desire to run w/me, so I guess we're going to start running several days a week. Softball season is starting, and while she is a super player (made varsity last year as a freshman), she is slow at base running. So we are hoping to speed her up by building her endurance through distance running. Started w/1 mile of run/walk/run/walk/run with all out sprint at the end on Tuesday.


----------



## giraffe_baby

OK my week was crazy... my OFFICAL weigh in on thurs last week was 204... then weekend came and I got "tummy" issues (thanks germ factory = school) so no exercise... monday Ran, tues BAM sinus cold, so I didnt exercise Tues/wed either.. today I ran/walked 1.5 in 25 mins and I have lost 3 LBS!!! ( now I know 2 of that was on friday of last week so "technically" 1 lb) but I didnt gain, and stayed (all but one day) in my calories of 12-1500. I used a wii fit for the first time yesterday and WOW, i need one.. but finding one has become a chore!!! LOL


----------



## mammabooh

I stayed the same...AGAIN! I really need to have a body fat analysis done. If I could have proof that most of my hugeness is muscle, maybe I would quit whining.


----------



## DoubleBee

I didn't weigh yesterday, but am down a pound today.


----------



## steff bugielski

It is muscle I feel the same way.
Down another 1/2 lb. Boy this is slow going.
I have renewed motivation. my sister is coming to visit in a few weeks. She has always been thin, I have always been thick. just once i would like her to say" hey steff you look like you lost some weight" but she won't even if she thinks it.

I must stop rewarding myself. if I eat real good all day i'll say well it's OK I can have some...


----------



## cindy-e

Tuesday weigh in 15.31% weight loss. It was a hard food week. I need to be more prepared when I am going places. I am happy that I lost anything at all.  But, this is two weeks in a row that I did not make my goal. :-( Hoping cross fit will kick it back into high gear for me. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Kris in MI

Stayed the same, at 162. Guess this is my first tricky spot. Have been playing with 162/163 for about a month now. 

Sooo, good news is I stayed the same this week and didn't gain. And I look slimmer, so that's a plus also.

Been running a few times this past week. First time, I couldn't even run/jog 1/4 mile without having to take a walk break. Yesterday I ran an entire 1/2 mile, then walked for 1/8 then ran the rest


----------



## cindy-e

Kris in MI said:


> Stayed the same, at 162. Guess this is my first tricky spot. Have been playing with 162/163 for about a month now.
> 
> Sooo, good news is I stayed the same this week and didn't gain. And I look slimmer, so that's a plus also.
> 
> Been running a few times this past week. First time, I couldn't even run/jog 1/4 mile without having to take a walk break. Yesterday I ran an entire 1/2 mile, then walked for 1/8 then ran the rest


WooHoo! Way to go! Feels good, doesn't it, to do something you couldn't do before. It's as good to me as weight loss. I'm sort of plateauing a bit too. Lost a pound last week, but that was all. 

Cindyc.


----------



## mammabooh

I'm down a pound, but am annoyed. I looked back at the start of this thread and I was 10 pounds lighter when we started this in December of 2005. Blech.


----------



## Kris in MI

mammabooh said:


> I'm down a pound, but am annoyed. I looked back at the start of this thread and I was 10 pounds lighter when we started this in December of 2005. Blech.


I wasn't posting on here back then, but at the beginning of 2007 I was weighing in about 147 and riding 10 times a week (two horses)!! Then my oldest son graduated high school and I put on his open house (over 100 guests, I made all food except the meat, which was a pig dh roasted). And I was working a second part time job that summer, so lots of cheater cooking (ie not from scratch) and eating out. Also stopped riding the horses because there just wasn't time to tend the garden, forget a 'selfish' thing like horseback riding! Then ds went away to boot camp and we didn't see him/hear his voice for 13 weeks. I gained weight. And kept gaining for two years.

So, I guess I just wanted to say, I know how you feel!


----------



## giraffe_baby

Well I was up a pound, my DH said its prob muscle... Who knows.. but Im still working out 5-6 days a week. doing a mile in 15 mins and trying to keep up with trying to advance!


----------



## Miz Mary

Im still156, but I just got 2 new JM dvd's - kicked my butt !!! ...and i ran 1/2 mile 3 times !! .... I need watch my portions/calories better ...... but I am drinking lots of water !!
Giraffebaby ---- It's probably muscle !!! Them legs will get muscle from running !!! YAY !


----------



## DoubleBee

No loss this week, but no gain either.


----------



## PamB

I am down, I missed weighing in last Thurs. down to 208, from 210. hope to get some more excercise in this week. been too lazy. Pam


----------



## cindy-e

This week's Tuesday weigh in... down 16.07% from my largest weight. Only 2 lbs lost, but after the last few weeks, hey I'll take it!  

Cindyc.


----------



## Kris in MI

Still holding steady at 162. Did lose .5 inch in one spot, .25 inch in two others, so I'm gaining muscle, woo hoo!:banana02:


----------



## Miz Mary

Says Im down 2lbs....... I'll believe it if it STAYS there more than a day !!!! hee hee !!
Im off to start JIllian Michaels 30 day shred !!!!!!

WAY TO GO Cindy &Kris !!!!!!


----------



## DoubleBee

Down 2 lbs this week. :dance:


----------



## steff bugielski

down 1 lb this week. slowly.


----------



## cindy-e

my official weigh in is not until tuesday - but I passed another 10 lb barrier on the way down the scale.  

Cindyc.


----------



## mammabooh

Great job, Everyone...keep up the good work!

I'm still the same.


----------



## jill.costello

sigh, here I go. went to the Dr. and the scale says...... 169 lbs. ugh. I was 128 lbs. 6 years ago. Something's gotta give; less peanut butter and mayo / more excercise!


----------



## cindy-e

jill.costello said:


> sigh, here I go. went to the Dr. and the scale says...... 169 lbs. ugh. I was 128 lbs. 6 years ago. Something's gotta give; less peanut butter and mayo / more excercise!


You can do it! 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Tuesday weigh in: 16.83% of my former self is GONE.  Happy me. 

Cindyc.


----------



## mammabooh

Great job, Cindy! 

Welcome, Jill!


----------



## Kris in MI

Gained 1/2 pound. And I'm happy with that. With 2 big meals on Easter (breakfast at church and dinner w/my folks) and Easter candy in the house, I wasn't expecting any loss . I was relieved to see I'd only gained half pound.


----------



## mammabooh

Still the same here.


----------



## PamB

well, I am back up to over 210! we went on a little vacation and it was a lot of sitting and too many snacks on the road. I need to get moving! Pam


----------



## Miz Mary

Same !!


----------



## DoubleBee

No loss this week, but no gain either.


----------



## mommathea

I'm putting in my first weight. Dh and I started South Beach today, and my sister and I are getting together to walk 4x a week. I'm 5'2" So I have quite a bit of weight to loose. I want to get back to 145 to get down to where I was before I had my babies.
4/14/10 - 188lbs


----------



## Kris in MI

Down .5 pound to. . . 162. That darn 162. My new goal is to get to 161 *before* May, lol!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Up a pound this week, but I'm also feeling and looking bloated yesterday and today. Probably all the salt I had the last few days. Been craving salty popcorn or salty SOMETHINGS this week. I gave in on the popcorn the last few days. 

We'll see what happens over this next week. BP and pulse are fine, so it's probably a pothole on the road to HEALTHY.


----------



## cindy-e

I forgot to put in my weigh in on Tuesday. Down 17.21%

Cindy


----------



## giraffe_baby

I didnt do much last week ( our spring break) but this week I was back on track and now down 2 lbs! IM UNDER 200!!! YIPPEE!!! (198)


----------



## cindy-e

giraffe_baby said:


> I didnt do much last week ( our spring break) but this week I was back on track and now down 2 lbs! IM UNDER 200!!! YIPPEE!!! (198)


YEA! :clap::clap: Way to go!


----------



## PamB

Still no loss, but back on track! hang in there everyone. 
Pam


----------



## Kris in MI

giraffe_baby said:


> IM UNDER 200!!! YIPPEE!!! (198)


:banana02: congratulations!


----------



## DoubleBee

Down a pound this week. I went to the doctor yesterday and they are thrilled with my weight loss. :grin:
In fact she said "wow!"


----------



## Kris in MI

Can you guess what number is on my scale this week? That darn 162. Holding steady. . .


----------



## mammabooh

I'm finally down a pound to 167.5. I haven't gone out running in over a week...I wonder if that's why I lost. It doesn't matter, though, I'm still going to run.


----------



## PamB

I weighed 210 this morning!! I was almost back to 220 a few weeks ago, so I am a happy camper. 
I think the walking is helping, it makes me think about eating anything I shouldn't, after I put the effort in to walking, I need to put the effort in to eating right!
Pam
forgot to add, as soon as I get below 200 I am buying some new sweats or something to walk in.


----------



## cindy-e

Finally back online. I can't believe that in spite of the move and my injury (and so not running) and also not being as in control of my food as I'd like to be, I still had a small loss! Down 17.43% from my largest weight. 

Cindyc.

WAY TO GO everybody!


----------



## DoubleBee

Down 3 lbs this week. :thumb:


----------



## Kris in MI

Holding steady on the scale this week, although did see a small loss in measurement (in the chest area, of course! Wish it were the abdomen :bored: )

Kind of bummed out I didn't lose any, as I have walked w/dh, done 3 miles jogging on our 'new' treadmill, worked outside alot, and rode 5 miles on the bike. Then again, my mil sent a HUGE bag of snack size candy bars over here. I should have given them away rather than putting them in the cupboard. . . with 5 of us knowing they were here, they didn't stay in the cupboard long.


----------



## cindy-e

After a couple weeks of stall (a lb or so a week loss), I woke up to a 2 lb weight loss! 2 lbs... Woohoo! I know I didn't really lose 2 lbs in one one day - but it sure was surprising and fun! 

Cindyc.


----------



## DoubleBee

Down another pound this morning and halfway to my goal.:clap:


----------



## jill.costello

well, just got on the bathroom scale (that we finally dug out of storage) and it says 164.8, which is less than the 169 I weighed at the doctor's 20 days ago.....but, of course, no way to tell if mine is right or theirs is right or even if they would agree on the same day, humph!

I believe I'll just go by mine.


----------



## Miz Mary

still 156 .....


----------



## DoubleBee

Down 1 lb this morning. I was beginning to wonder if I'd lose anything this week!


----------



## Kris in MI

no change in weight, but lost .25 inch in waist and hips, yay!!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

YES! 50# since December 15th. :banana02:

I fully expect to stop losing this week tho because we're going to go out to Texas Roadhouse this weekend. ... I think.


----------



## Kris in MI

Wow, Ann!! Way to go! :sing:


----------



## PamB

Good job everyone!! I haven't lost any, but still walking 6 days a week! Oh, and my dr scale weighs me 7 lbs more than mine, so I am sticking with mine, but plan on stopping in the office some morning after walking at the end of this month-its only a few blocks from the park where we walk. Pam


----------



## cindy-e

Well, I have also pushed past a 50 lb weight loss, and now have less to lose than I have already lost... on the down hill side.  But this weeks weight loss has been challenging. I have just changed my program, and so I figure my body is catching up to the new way I'm doing things. It should straighten out by next week. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Miz Mary

WOW .... you ladies who have lost 50 lbs...... WAY TO GO !!! It keeps my faith up that it CAN be done .... I have lost 20 lbs, have 25 to go ..... not doing so well though ....but I keep trying !!


----------



## giraffe_baby

Well, its not thursday, I havent kept up in here LOL ... But Im down 17 lbs!!! ( Started 210 now 193!) SOOOO Im getting there! I figure I have about 33 more to go!


----------



## PamB

hang in there everyone, every little bit will add up to a lot soon. Pam


----------



## cindy-e

My weigh in is not officially until tomorrow, but I was excited so I thought I would chime in. Total weight loss so far... 20.39%  That's happy. ALMOST to onederland! (relatively, speaking anyway.  ETA Today is my official weigh in day, so I thought I would add that my "official" number for the week is... 20.47 % Not much of a change from yesterday, but I wasn't expecting one. Just trying to be consistent measuring my weight on the same day every week. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Kris in MI

Up 1/2 pound, but hopefully that is water weight--it's almost 'that time' of the month.

On the positive side, my face is looking thinner. My chin is almost back to 'heart-shaped' face instead of round face


----------



## PamB

no loss for me, but the walking is paying off in other ways, I now can chase the cows and not get out of breath and I am using my inhaler less! yay, congrats to all those who have lost this last week. Pam


----------



## cindy-e

PamB said:


> no loss for me, but the walking is paying off in other ways, I now can chase the cows and not get out of breath and I am using my inhaler less! yay, congrats to all those who have lost this last week. Pam


Pam, I am finding that those things matter to me more than the actual weight loss does - quality of life kinds of things... things I had given up that I didn't know I had given up in the area of health. Those little wins are priceless. 

Congrats!

Cindyc.


----------



## DoubleBee

Down a pound, and lost an inch from chest, belly and hips since last week. :goodjob:


----------



## Miz Mary

I know its not Thursday, but I lost 2 lbs !!!!! My Plateau is over !!!!
154 !!!


----------



## cindy-e

Miz Mary said:


> I know its not Thursday, but I lost 2 lbs !!!!! My Plateau is over !!!!
> 154 !!!


Woo Hoo!


----------



## PamB

Wonderful Miz Mary. Pam


----------



## DoubleBee

Down a pound. Slow but sure!


----------



## PamB

no loss showing this morning, but I need to find my measuring tape and get some measurements soon, clothes are feeling looser in the thigh area, none it the waist yet. Pam


----------



## rabbitdawg

Howdy everyone,

weight loss programs, etc. Have been one of the biggest "scams" ever put across to the american public.
Losing weight is one of the easiest things to do!!
The human body was made for work, so, living on a "real" homestead will give you that to burn calories. If you don't live on a homestead then you have to get some kind of exercise or workout program. Also, muscle development will be determined by how much "work/workout" you want to put into it.
Now lets talk about food, hahahha, the """"big"""" scam!!
All you have to do is eat biblically, including clean vs unclean food and you **will** loose weight!!
Some type of activity and the right kind of healthy food, and, it is spelled out for you in "a" book.
Hay guess what, its a free program!!!!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

1.5lb this week. and in the last month I've lost an inch off waist and hips, 1.5 off the belly, and .5 off the chest. Slowly but surely. 

Interesting thing happened this week tho....I had some of my SO's "raspberry cheesecake concrete shake"(it's a frozen custard..very rich). Not much..a few spoonsful. Tasted good as I ate it, but EWWWWW. The aftertaste about killed me. VERY cloying, and..just nasty taste in my mouth for about 30 minutes. 

I've no desire for more.


----------



## Miz Mary

Im not weighing in until next month ....after this 30 day challenge with Jillian Michaels dvd's !!! Im at 154/5 right now .... I'll still be checking in here every week .....
Ann...isnt that AMAZING ?!?! I had a bite of my favorite donut ...BLEH !!! The artificial after taste is NASTY !!!!! Give me an apple and Im a happy camper !!! 

Doublebee and Pam .... keep going !! 

Cindy -e ... how's the running ?!

How are you doing Kris in MI ?!?!

Giraffee BABY !! Your doing wonderful !!!!!!!!


----------



## cindy-e

Miz Mary said:


> Im not weighing in until next month ....after this 30 day challenge with Jillian Michaels dvd's !!! Im at 154/5 right now .... I'll still be checking in here every week .....
> Ann...isnt that AMAZING ?!?! I had a bite of my favorite donut ...BLEH !!! The artificial after taste is NASTY !!!!! Give me an apple and Im a happy camper !!!
> 
> Doublebee and Pam .... keep going !!
> 
> Cindy -e ... how's the running ?!
> 
> How are you doing Kris in MI ?!?!
> 
> Giraffee BABY !! Your doing wonderful !!!!!!!!


Thanks for asking Miz Mary. I got sick and had to take a week off, then come back at half mileage, but it is going well. Today, or tomorrow, or Sat. is my long run. Finally gonna get around to that 12 miler. Depends on what day my friend is coming to visit. Anyway... That's how it's going. It has really gotten kicked into high gear over here, and there is not a lot of balance in my life right now because the half marathon is June 6 and I am *determined* to make my weight goal before then as well as my distance goal. I am *so close*, but I'm training for a major event and it's a much bigger deal time-wise than I ever realized it would be when I started. Fortunately, my family is nothing but supportive. They are being really amazing about it all. 

How is it going for you? 
Cindyc.


----------



## Miz Mary

Holy cow Cindy ...a HALF marathon ?!??! YAY for you !!!!! 12 miles running ..... I cant wait untill I can do that !! Im trying to run faster...and breathe at the same time !!
I can run a whole mile now , just S.L.O.W ....yesterday I did it in 13.53 minutes on the treadmill....... I really cant complain - In January I couldnt run 30 SECONDS !!!!! My hubby is very supportive too .....hides his cookies and everything !! He's always saying how skinny I look ..... gets embarassing !!


----------



## cindy-e

Miz Mary said:


> Holy cow Cindy ...a HALF marathon ?!??! YAY for you !!!!! 12 miles running ..... I cant wait untill I can do that !! Im trying to run faster...and breathe at the same time !!
> I can run a whole mile now , just S.L.O.W ....yesterday I did it in 13.53 minutes on the treadmill....... I really cant complain - In January I couldnt run 30 SECONDS !!!!! My hubby is very supportive too .....hides his cookies and everything !! He's always saying how skinny I look ..... gets embarassing !!


I still average about a 13 min. mile. I used to run a 15 or 16 min. mile, like the power walkers could PASS me! HA! Hey, it's all good. You are moving, and you are making progress. WAY TO GO!


----------



## Kris in MI

Miz Mary said:


> Im not weighing in until next month ....after this 30 day challenge with Jillian Michaels dvd's !!! Im at 154/5 right now .... I'll still be checking in here every week .....
> Ann...isnt that AMAZING ?!?! I had a bite of my favorite donut ...BLEH !!! The artificial after taste is NASTY !!!!! Give me an apple and Im a happy camper !!!
> 
> Doublebee and Pam .... keep going !!
> 
> Cindy -e ... how's the running ?!
> 
> How are you doing Kris in MI ?!?!
> 
> Giraffee BABY !! Your doing wonderful !!!!!!!!


How am I doing? Well, I found Wisconsin Ann's pound and a half 

I have been really off track this past week--lots going on at home and work and I find myself falling into eating on the run. Not fast food, but just grabbing and eating instead of thinking about nutrients, portions, etc. Not to mention other than my regular horse farm chores the only exercise I have done is a mile walk w/my dh the other night. Need to get back to running and riding and hitting the exercise videos.

Glad to hear everybody else is doing well!


----------



## cindy-e

Kris in MI said:


> How am I doing? Well, I found Wisconsin Ann's pound and a half
> 
> I have been really off track this past week--lots going on at home and work and I find myself falling into eating on the run. Not fast food, but just grabbing and eating instead of thinking about nutrients, portions, etc. Not to mention other than my regular horse farm chores the only exercise I have done is a mile walk w/my dh the other night. Need to get back to running and riding and hitting the exercise videos.
> 
> Glad to hear everybody else is doing well!


Those kinds of things are valuable information though! It helps you see what patterns maybe got you to the point where you feel like you need to lose weight. In those moments of "failure", I have learned the most important things! I learned A) You cannot change your life without changing your priorities. Fitness takes time. B) Food does not resolve frustration or anger. C) I need a back up plan for when I don't have a plan! (HA! But it's really true!) So I keep some frozen meals and salad fixins on hand that meet my calorie needs just in case I don't get around to cooking sometimes, or I discover that my adorable children have used all the ingredients for what I am about to make. D) As long as I keep learning, and keep trying, I will eventually make my goal, even if I mess up sometimes. E) Failures become successes when you strategize how to choose differently in the future.

We've ALL been there! It's not a diversion, or a side-track, it is a valuable part of your journey! Knowledge brings with it the power to change. I really believe that! 

HTHFWIW,
Cindyc.


----------



## DoubleBee

Down 1 more pound this morning, so my plateau is officially over.
:dance:
Everybody keep up the good work!


----------



## Kris in MI

Just couldn't wait until tomorrow to post my good news!

I lost THREE POUNDS!

Knock me over with a feather! I have been stressing and working my hiney off at the horse farm since 5/15 when my only co-worker had to take an unplanned medical leave. He will be out for at least another week, but meanwhile I am keeping up pretty well with everything there on my own and finally feeling like maybe I can be full-time and keep up (mostly) with home and family too.

Guess doing all the farm chores that my co-worker usually does (fill feed rooms, clean stalls in one of the two barns--I do the other barn, bed stalls, scrub water buckets and tanks, evening and weekend feedings) is all I needed to break my 162 plateau, because I am now at 161. :nanner:


----------



## DoubleBee

No loss to report this week. I'm holding steady.


----------



## cindy-e

OK. I am now comfortable giving numbers, because more and more, the frightful numbers a becoming past realities instead of present embarrasments. 

When I started trying to lose weight, I weighed 263.8 - yea, VERY over weight. Today, I weigh 205.8. I have lost 57 lbs so far. I went from morbidly obese, to obese. I am .2% away from no longer being considered "obese". THen I will just be over weight.  I have not weighed under 200 in at least 15 years. I figure 2 to 3 weeks and I will be there. My body is just not going to do it any faster than that, no matter how hard I try. I am in the LAST plus size before I see normal size clothes again. According to the recent reading I have been doing I have 43.8 lbs left to lose to reach my "ideal" weight. The perplexing part is that if the size loss remains a consistent ratio with the weight loss, I will lose 4 more sizes before I am done. That would put me at a size 8. I'm 5' 7 1/2" tall. So, I guess that's right. I once weighed 155 in college, and was a size 6. Honestly, I'd be happy with a size 10 or 12!

So there's the whole ugly story. At least it's improving. 

Cindyc. (who is a little bummed, because it doesn't look like I will make my goal of being under 200 lbs before my half marathon, but I'll be close I guess.)


----------



## Kris in MI

Cindy, that is wonderful! You have much to be proud of. You have come so far :thumb:


----------



## steff bugielski

OK I am down to 175.
I am pleased.
Since my old scale was 5 lbs off I really lost an extra 5 lbs.
It has taken a long time to loose the last 5 pounds but maybe now I can keep it up. Lots of work outside and lots of sweating have to help.


----------



## PamB

No loss here, in fact the dr scale says I am up a pound from 4 weeks ago! the two girls I walk with have been walking a few weeks longer than me and they both have said they have not lost any, well, one lost a pound. So now that I have been walking consistently for 5-6 days each week and yes I my stamina has increased!, I am going to concentrate more on what goes in to my mouth.
Great job Cindy, Kris, Steff and Doublebee.
Pam


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Hello,
I haven't been checking in much lately. Just so busy. But I like to check in now and than to see how you girls are doing. WAY TO GO 
CINDY-e!! :clap:
Quite an achievement.! 
I have been doing lots of stretches and some walking but not a regular exercise program. I eat more greens and healthier meals now. Very little sweets. Lots of pure fruit juices or veggie juices. 
I have come down 2 sizes in clothes and 3 sizes in some brands of clothing. :happy:I have only 25 more lbs to lose and I will be happy. At last I see progress and feel lots healthier. 
Keep up the good work girls. I am rooting for ya!
Patsy


----------



## Kris in MI

No change from last week. BUT I discovered I can now button and zip my old size 10 jeans. . . as long as I don't mind having a giant muffin top. *sigh* So those will have to wait until the abs get more toned. But being able to get them 'closed' was a good feeling anyway


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

size 10? WOW! My left LEG would fit in your waist...that's kind of depressing.

by the way, I'm not going NEAR the scale this week. For some reason I'm totally bloated and nasty feeling. I suspect it's because we've been without milk for 4 days (and I keep forgetting to get any) and my normal food day is totally disrupted. (I love my morning cereal). 

BUT we soldier on. It's a big gardening day today. Lots of exercise, little food...but I get to harvest lunch from the lettuce patch!


----------



## Kris in MI

Wisconsin Ann said:


> size 10? WOW! My left LEG would fit in your waist...that's kind of depressing.


Oh, I doubt that. . . I am man-shaped, not much difference between my waist and my hips. In fact, in the last 8 years or so I have preferred to wear mens jeans because those large enough in womens to fit my waist are way baggy in the hips and thighs. I cannot stand baggy pants!

My waist is currently 34" 'relaxed', but I can suck it in to about 30". Back in the day I weighed 115 and had a 26" waist without sucking anything in.


----------



## steff bugielski

Down one more pound.


----------



## cindy-e

It seems I am down 2.5 lbs since the post above. That's a week and a day, so I guess that's not bad. 

SO close to onederland! I have to be patient. 

Cindyc.


----------



## DoubleBee

Not Thursday, but I didn't check in last week, so..
no loss to report, but I did lose a half inch off my waist, which means a lot because I'm fighting the belly fat battle now, gah.. :duel:


----------



## DownHome

Looks like everyone is doing a great job and headed in the right direction. Way to go Cindy-e, very encouraging.

In January, I last weighed in at just under 178. Today I am at 172. At first I started to get kinda bummed at the little bitty numbers, but then I decided to look at the bigger picture. The bigger picture is I started on this journey of sick and tired of being fat 18 months ago and weighing in at 190, so in 18 months I am down 18 pounds and ever so slowing creeping down ward.

Although I would really like to see it go away faster. Slow is better than not at all. It has really helped me to have an accountability partner. A friend and I email each other about every other week and let each other know how we are doing. Wii fit regular weigh ins have helped too and I like the Dance Dance Revolution game for exercise. It is almost not like exercise at all.
downhome


----------



## DoubleBee

No loss again, but no gain.


----------



## Kris in MI

Open house, softball tailgate & softball banquet got me  So much food I don't normally eat. . . 

Up 2.5 pounds with a track banquet, another open house and another softball tailgate (dd's team is playing in regionals on Sat.) to get through before next weigh in.


----------



## DoubleBee

I should have waited a day. I did lots of running around and chores yesterday and am down 1 pound this morning. A new low! :thumb:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Doublebee..Way to go! 
Kris...that's 2.5lbs of STUFF that's in your intestines. I betcha that goes away in a couple of days. It's like you bloat up and then it just, er, flushes away 

The MIL was in town and kept insisting on eating out..AND my scale broke a week ago. So, I fully expected to be UP but low and behold, I"m down 2 lbs. Either my mind is fully adjusted to small portions and eating healthy stuff so that it's automatic, even when dining out....., or the stress from the MIL kept my metabolism running hot!  (that woman NEVER stops moving and she wears us both out)

Worked all day in the garden, and a lot of it was heavy work..we transplanted some HUGE spirea and the digging and pulling should have been too much for me; plus weeding the whole garden (except the rose garden) . Last summer I would have been moaning and complaining the next day. But today...I'm feeling no pains, and even my back is good!

I'm not on a par with Cindy with the running, etc., and I'm still 60lbs or more from my goal/comfortable weight..but it's coming.


----------



## Kris in MI

Ann, you were right, I had a big drop in weight in a short time (couple of days) without increasing my activity level at all. 

I'm back to eating at home and feeling more on track again. 

Gotta love it when dh says to me: "I thought the appeal of eating out was you got to have better food than at home. Nothing we've eaten (away from home) lately has been anywhere near as good as we normally eat."


----------



## cindy-e

Wisconsin Ann said:


> I'm not on a par with Cindy with the running, etc., and I'm still 60lbs or more from my goal/comfortable weight..but it's coming.


Ann, I still have 40 to go myself.  I have a friend who does Zumba. I would rather eat rusty nails! I am not coordinated, I am not a dancer... no way! She loves it and it works for her, though.  You are having success in the way that works for you and I think that is great! That's how you know you'll be able to keep it all off, because the choices you make to get there work for you, your temperment, your lifestyle. I'm proud of you for doing this in your own way! That is harder, and I think one of the reasons why people don't keep weight off. They don't make decisions that are maintainable over time. WAY TO GO! (Not that I am an expert at keeping weight off. I'm not to that part of my journey yet.) 

I happen to love to run. That's not a better choice than any other where weightloss is concerned. It's just what I like. It's efficient. I'll give it that. But I am not out there torturing myself doing something I hate just to be healthy! If I didn't love it, I probably wouldn't do it. (Just don't ever ask me to come zumba with ya. I'd break my leg! L!) 

Keep up the journey! I'm right there with ya! 

Cindyc.


----------



## DoubleBee

Wow, I haven't posted for awhile but I am down 5 lbs since last post, and I walked 2 miles yesterday. I'm getting ready to leave for another 2 mile walk (if my legs hold up). We are using the high school track while the weather is nice!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

down 2 lbs this week. :dance: Yesterday the tractor wasn't functioning, so I ended up running a gas powered HEAVY weed whacker to take down the burrdock on the fenceline. 2 acres around the perimeter. 1.5 hours of weedwhacking. After I was done I couldn't raise my hands up to pick up my glass of tea. When I finally got enough control to raise up a hand, I couldn't control my fingers to get hold of the glass....they just shook. 

I have new respect for those with Parkinson's. 

BUT!!! I managed a whole day of physical work without collapsing into a "ohhhh I caaaaannnn't" whine  And this morning, I'm not sore, nor stiff. Things are getting better all the time!


----------



## DoubleBee

Woohoo! Down 2 lbs since last post. The exercise is really helping. 
47 pounds lost and 25 to go!


----------



## DoubleBee

No weight loss this week, but I lost an inch from my waist and hips. :grin:


----------



## Miz Mary

153 ! Thats awesome !! 20 lbs to go !!!


----------



## Kris in MI

I'm still here. Haven't posted much the last few weeks, but I am still around.

Weighing in currently at 164. . . not what I wanted to weigh by now, but on the bright side I weigh 6 pounds less than I did at the beginning of the year and I have lost (and kept off so far) six inches.

I just really need to focus and stop letting other things get in the way of myself.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Had a two week stint of stress. One thing just piling on another. I know I gained some in there, and then lost it. There's no change at all from 2 weeks ago, but at least, even after not caring what I ate, I didn't GAIN any. Now I can try to focus, like Kris, on myself again. Seems to be the hardest thing to do...keeping that focus.


----------



## DoubleBee

No loss this week. No gain. Just sitting on this plateau.


----------



## Kris in MI

I lost a couple pounds this week :banana02: Feels so good!


----------



## Tirzah

Hi everyone! This is my first post on this thread. I found out about it after reading the weight issue thread in Countryside Families.

I would love to have some accountablility and encourage others too!

I started Weight Watchers June 15th and since then I have lost 8.4 pounds. I am down to 136.6 and am hoping to get to somewhere around 120-125. We'll see when I get closer what looks and feels comfortable. I am actually setting my goals in five pound increments so I won't get discouraged.
I can't believe I have lost 2 sizes, I have not been at this weight in about 10 years. It feels good having baggy clothes  I am only 5 foot so even a couple of pounds makes a BIG difference with me.

It sounds like everyone is doing really good! I had a plateau a couple of weeks ago and it can be discouraging but at least it's not gaining back, it's maintaining


----------



## mammabooh

Welcome and congrats, Tirzah!


----------



## cindy-e

Congrats Tirzah! Glad you made it down!  Welcome!

Cindyc.

(BTW... I have only lost a pound this week, but I have been very, very bad. Have to admit to myself that I am not still on vacation. L!)


----------



## mammabooh

I'm down to 164 this morning. WooHoo! 19 more to go.


----------



## Kris in MI

Weighing in at 161.5. Boy, would I like to see 159, it's been years


----------



## DoubleBee

I am finally down 2 lbs. :dance: 163 and going down.


----------



## Tirzah

Thanks Mammabooh and Cindy-e!

I weighed in at 135 Tuesday (that's my weigh-in day). Ten pounds total about 15 more to go  If I can do this anyone can  Good job everyone!


----------



## Kris in MI

160! Woo hoo!

My oldest dd decided (finally) that she needs to workout, so I have been working out with her the last 5 days. Currently we are shredding with Jillian, and I'm seeing results! :sing:


----------



## DoubleBee

Holding steady this week.


----------



## Tirzah

Everyone is doing great!!!  Congrats!

I am down to 133 from 135 last week. Still a ways to go but I'm on the right track


----------



## giraffe_baby

Been Quite busy around here!

Im :bouncy: Im down to 184!!! I havent been this weight in 13 yrs !!! Still working out and lifting weights ect..> Starting to see the muscle in arms/legs that IVE never seen before!

Back to work for me on Monday but I figure that will help keeping me "MOVING" more than I have been over the summer!

I figure I have about 34 more lbs!


----------



## DoubleBee

Not Thursday, but I had to post. i finally lost that 1 pesky pound, and am now down 50 lbs from my start weight as of 7 months ago. :banana02:


----------



## Tirzah

Oh Giraffe Baby and DoubleBee congratulations !!! You are doing awesome! 

I set my goals in 5 pound increments so I don't get too discouraged (I still have more to lose!)


----------



## Kris in MI

Drumroll, please!

This week I am weighing in at. . . . .







159.5!!!  :dance::dance::dance:


I think it's been about 3 years since I could actually say I weighed something in the 150s, and that was only for about 6 months before I started gaining again.


----------



## mammabooh

Congrats, Kris!


----------



## DoubleBee

Down 2 pounds this morning, and I have joined Curves and start that on Monday.


----------



## steff bugielski

I have not posted in a while but I have reached my goal !!!
The scale says 160.
That is a total loss of 25lbs since April.
I have not been that weight since before my son was born and he is 21.

I now have a new goal.


----------



## Tirzah

Good for you DoubleBee!!!  Exercise will help you feel better too! I re-started using my recumbent bike yesterday.

Steff, that's awesome!!! Congratulations!

Well, I am up .2 pounds from last week, but I think it is the girl thing. we'll find out next week. I stayed within my allotted points and even had quite a bit of weekly Allowance Points left. I did however make some unhealthy choices. BUT I am back on track 

I am getting ready to sort through the closet now. So many things are baggy on me now.


----------



## DoubleBee

Down 1 pound, and now in the 150's! 
19 more pounds to my goal.


----------



## DoubleBee

Down another pound, 18 to go.


----------



## CountryWannabe

I have lost 1.5# this week, which I am thrilled with. 

Mary


----------



## Tirzah

Great job mary and Doublebee!!!

Well, this week was a good one for me  I am down 4.2. I was really quite shocked when I was on the scale and kept jumping off and on waiting for it to read "error" I even had my husband read it. It must be because of the gal thing. I'm excited, my weight hasn't been here in so long since I first got married 

I am praying for everyone!!!


----------



## CountryWannabe

Tirzah said:


> Well, this week was a good one for me  I am down 4.2.


WOW!! That is fantastic :bow:

Mary


----------



## Tirzah

Thanks Mary 

This week I am down .4 pounds so my weigh-in is 128.8. I have close to 10 more pounds to go, but it sure feels good having baggy clothes 

How is everyone else doing? I hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## PamB

I have be gone for weeks, it seems. I haven't lost, just gained about 10 lbs! So mad at myself, trying to buck it up, get over it, and get on with it. Wish me luck and say a prayer for me! you all have been doing so well. Pam


----------



## Tirzah

I know it's hard Pam. I will be praying for you! Don't be discouraged just get back on track


----------



## DoubleBee

Down 1 pound this week. Very soon I will have to buy new clothes.


----------



## Tirzah

WooHoo! Double Bee!!! 

I am anxiously awaiting the shopping part myself.


----------



## steff bugielski

Yes I hate to shop but I am actually looking forward to it. have been wearing my fat clothes and most people don't even see the difference.
My sister is coming down from Vermont next month and I want to be wearing something fitted.
I have not been this weight since before my DD was born, she is 24.


----------



## Tirzah

That is so awesome Steff!!! I am anxious to wear more fitted clothes too 

Well, weigh-in day for me was Tuesday. I gained exactly a pound. Not sure why unless starting a different work-out has to do with it. Anyway, I'm still hanging in there  I have noticed that despite the gain that I DO look thinner. I am seeing muscles I didn't know I had and am becoming more defined. Oh, and I found my hip bones , LOL.

How is everyone else doing? I hope everyone is encouraged and having a good week!


----------



## How Do I

195 this morning! woohoo!







- 10 more to go and I'll be happy. Hopefully I'll be there just in time for Thanksgiving dinner. :gaptooth:


----------



## Tirzah

Great Job How Do I!!!

It feels good seeing those ounces and pounds come off, doesn't it  I am planning for Thanksgiving and searching out lower fat recipes. We usually have company and go all out but I still have to be careful. I don't want to have spent all this time working so hard and blow it over a side dish or dessert.


My loss this week is .4 pounds. I have around 5-10 more pounds to go too!


How is everyone else doing? Praying for everyone to have a great week!


----------



## DoubleBee

Sitting at 157- 156 range for the last 2 weeks. Did buy new clothes. Size 10-12 pants and large tops. It's nice to have clothes that fit. Down from size 18 and extra large. Also got 2 swimming suits. First time swimming in 16 years. :grin:


----------



## Tirzah

Wow, it has been forever since I last posted. I hope everyone is doing well.

Great job DoubleBee!!!! 

I am now down to 124.8! I would like to see how I am around 118. I went shopping for clothes and was in such shock. I went from a 12/14 in jeans/skirts to a 4 and in tops from large/extra large to a small. I still am having a hard time comprehending this 

I am praying that everyone is doing well


----------



## Miz Mary

159 .. up 9 lbs since I slacked off ........ I cant let it sneak up on me !!!! AKKK !!!! 
Did a dvd workout this morning, and will treadmill this evening ............
I need to lose 24 lbs ....... YOU GUYS ARE INSPIRATION !!!!


----------



## Miz Mary

Down 3 to 156 !! Started my Jillian Michaels dvd's again ...need to drink more water !!


----------



## bluhollow-lady

. Hello everyone. Weigh in at 162 lbs. I am 5' 6" Starting to look nice in my clothes now. I actually have a waist line and see "long lost bones" I hadn't seen for many years.:happy::happy:

It has been a very long time since I checked in. Moved twice, been sick a lot. lots of ups and downs and no Internet. I am getting settled and now back online, thank goodness!
I changed my way of eating and cooking. I do wonderful stretch exercises which tone and strengthen. (Kind of like yoga but not) I also walk a lot and am active in other things. I have arthritis in knees and other places so can't do high impact exercises. 
I have lost 24 lbs from my starting weight way back when. Down to sizes 12-14. Actually I look nice in my clothes now.( so I am told) I am thrilled and feel so much better both physically and emotionally. I am buying fitted clothes that flatter the figure. No more big clothes to cover up my bulges. and only make me look bigger. 
I still have 15 -20 lbs I need to lose, the battle of the bulges is not over yet. I am working on it. 
Congrats to all of you who have lost weight and getting closer to your goals. And congrats to all who have joined the forum for support and inspiration. It is a great step forward.  Hang in t here.
Patsy


----------



## bluhollow-lady

I noticed that no one except Miz Mary has checked in since Nov/2010. bye the way, Hello Miz Mary.
Come on folks, you are needed. Look forward to hearing all your experiences. Patsy


----------



## PamB

I have been awol! but will try to get in more, I was up to 230# just after Christmas, and boy do I notice it, my feet hurt, but I am pushing on! 
Today after I went to walk I got on the scale I was down to 220#, so I am happy with that, I know it comes off easier at the beginning. 
thanks for your support.
Pam


----------



## sbanks

From 220 to 206 since Christmas. whooo hooo!
I hit a plateau and it just wouldn't budge, got up this morning and I had lost 4 pounds! 
Made my day and eased the depression some.

Since losing this little bit of weight I have noticed that my side of the bed doesn't seem to fit
anymore and am having a hard time resting/getting comfortable.


----------



## Miz Mary

I back ..again ......... at 160 ....... doing MAJOR changes .... tracking ALL my food ......
doing a running program 3 days/week.. strength training 3 days/week and walking 30 minutes every night ....... I have my 20 year highschool reunion coming up in August - this 30 lbs has GOT to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluhollow-lady

way to Pam,,,Patsy


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Hi sbanks
You did a good job! that is quite a loss! Don't worry about the bed, it will adjust. (*_*)
Keep up the good work. Patsy


----------



## bluhollow-lady

I gained about 6 lbs and it shows. so -----weight, 168 lbs, goal -140 lbs or less
I have been away too long again, but do check in now and than. 
I have a new ambitious spirit again. So hopefully will get back on the ball. :walk:
I decided to give myself a "gift" this year. So have joined a health club to get back to regular exercise and swimming. ( my favorite exercise) It is the best gift I have had in many a year. :bouncy: I feel inspired by reading all your post and positive comments. Also just being at the club inspires me no end. And everyone is very helpful and nice. 
I have been doing physical therapy moves and stretches, etc, at home but need more and I am ready!! Started today, Treadmill, with all the fancy buttons, and swimming til my hearts content, than into the hot tub,,and shower..sigh~~~~~heaven. Keep up the good work ladies, 
This summer I will be able to get outside more, so will start walking the trails again. Til next time,,Patsy


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Hi Miz Marry,
I can see you mean business, way to go!! You will succeed! Let's all keep in touch weekly if possible..we need the inspiration, and you all are just that to me..Patsy


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Hi folks,
It's been a couple weeks. How is everyone doing? (*_*)


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Hi folks,
where did everybody go? I know a lot of harsh storms and flooding have been hitting a lot of our nation. I hope everyone is ok..Lots of snow storms were hitting here in Montana, but weather has warmed up some and just light snow lately. with some hail and rain mixed. But Spring will get here in full bloom soon, ( I hope:huh 
Anyway, I lost 1lb and few ounces. Not much but it at least is down, and not gaining. 
You all take care**
Hope to hear from someone soon..Patsy


----------



## rod&chas

Im kinda new to this site and I just ran across this and would love to join yall. I really need to lose a few :whistlin: (or more) and would love having someone to report to so maybe it will get me motivated.

I hate to admit this but I am starting at 190 :Bawling: and would love love love to get to 150 or less. 

MOTIVATE ME!!! lol


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Hi rod&chas,
Sorry I took so long to respond to your post. Been so side-tracked. 
I think most everyone who use to use this Thread has moved to other threads,:shrug: Like the HCG diet one maybe. If you look at the dates that most have posted here you will see that it has been a long time back. 
But if you want to still post here, I will check in 1 X a week with you. Can't garuntee (spell?) what day,,It used to be Thursdays most everyone checked in with their progress and chat. :benice: Patsy


----------



## Miz Mary

Im still here !!! Happy to say I lost 10 lbs ....down to 154 !! 5 more lbs then I will be OUT of my plateau of 2 years !!! My goal is 135 ish ... been doing the 17 day diet ...LOVE the way I feel , old food choices dont taste good now , and my portions are little !!


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Hi miz mary,
So glad to see you online. And sooo happy for you! way to go gal! I know the feeling of success.*** I am curious about the "Seventeen Day Diet" you mentioned.
I am still at about 165 lbs. Thinking about the HCG diet, but have been hesitant about that one although I have actually seen my friends have great results. 
By the way, where do you think all our gals went? Is there another popular sight that many are going to now? 
kEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. Patsy


----------



## PamB

I have started again on the Prism diet, its Christian based and a bit restrictive: no sugar, wheat the first 6 weeks, sugar must be listed at least the 5th partial ingredient in any food. no snack foods, no desserts except sugar free jello, in moderation, which I don't eat cause I don't do sugar subs. 
so this morning I weighed 207. 
I do journaling, and there is a work sheet for everyday with questions and also a food journal. 
I am going to do it this time!
there are groups that meet once a week with this program, but nothing in my area right now, so I am going solo, I have all the materials-it also has a weekly video to watch, which they are getting dated, a little cheesy for my taste but lots of good info.
I will be checking back each week!
Pam


----------



## cindy-e

weigh in is on monday for me, and I have decided to start posting weight loss again. I spent some time focusing on fitness and not really trying to lose weight. I think that was a good decision. Lots of reasons for that which I won't go into. But I am losing weight again now, so...

this week... loss of 2.4 lbs. =0)


----------



## Miz Mary

Nice job Cyndi !! Good that you have created a habit of exercising !!! I'm weighing in at 139 .... Just notice my last post , my goal was 135 ish ...... Ive lost 20 lbs in 6 months ...hopefully it will stay off !! Im not exercising as I should be , but my food choices and portions are spot on ..... with the rain starting up, Im sure to get back into my dvd's .... my NEW goal is 125 lbs ....
I went shopping the first time years ... SO surreal .... I took in my old size (12 tight ) to try on and they were way too big ....hubbby got me a 10 ...still too big !! 9 ?? nope ...Im now wearing an 8 ! Its so hard to see myself thin .... I automaticly go to the Large/XL rack ..... and when I hold up smaller sizes it doesnt seem like thats my size ...really strange how you see yourself -- took for hubby to take pics so I could see what others see ....... just losing the weight isnt enough - you gotta change your thinking throughout the process in so many ways !!!


----------



## cindy-e

That is awesome Miz Mary! Way to go!

I have lost another 2 lbs this week... So I'm happy. I should reach goal weight in April sometime. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## Miz Mary

ANOTHER 2 lbs ?!?! WAY TO GO CINDY !!!! Im down 1 more .. 138


----------



## HappyFarmer

ho hum, 151 lbs - havn't budged after a month.
HF


----------



## Miz Mary

HappyFarmer said:


> ho hum, 151 lbs - havn't budged after a month.
> HF


YES !!! Thats FANTASTIC !!! You didnt gain !!!


----------



## cindy-e

I forgot to post this week. Another 2 lb weight loss. Plodding right along I guess. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## Miz Mary

WAY TO GO Cindy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I started working out again ...OUCH !! I can barely walk !!! I always never know if I should work out anyway, or wait untill the pain goes away ?!?! mostly my quads that hurt with every step ...the "make you walk funny" hurt !
I sure felt good the rest of the day !!


----------



## jamala

Hey, can I jump back in. Been stuck in a depression for a while. My Dh jumped on the wagon about 6 weeks ago and together it was easy. I lost 8lbs in 2 weeks just by eating right. But DH decided it was not fun and went back to wanting meals that are not good for me at all so I put it all back on. After a VERY stress filled week I have decided that I AM WORTH IT! I will cook 2 different meals if I have too and I will be happy to do it. I am changing my health starting now. I got a kettlebell workout kit and just finished watching it to start in the morning. Wish me luck! Fill free to kick me in the backside when I need it. I need the encouragment.


----------



## cindy-e

I keep forgetting to post here. 
How's it going MizMary? 
Jamala, good for you for making good choices for yourself!

As for me, I continue to lose 1 to 2 lbs per week as per the plan. =0) 

Cindyc.


----------



## Miz Mary

Hi Cindy !!! Good to hear from you ! GREAT job on the continuos loss !! Are you near your goal ? How is the running ?!

Jamala ...YOU ARE WORTH IT !!!!! thats the correct attitude !!! Kettlebell, eh ?! Let us know how it goes !!! I tried a KB workout with a regular weight ... I was SO sore !!! Maybe I had wrong form ..... 

I am pluggin along ... it's now a habit to stop, decide what, and how much I want to eat ..instead of just eating unmindfully !! I am @ 138 lbs.... Im still amazed !! Down from 174 ..... working on this last 8 lbs .... then we will see about 10 more -- DH says he doent want me too skinny !! He is always touching mesaying "wow, look how skinny you are " .... and he enjoys pointing out other women and saying " you used to look like that , can you tell ?" He's so funny !!! 
Keep it up guys, just never give up !!!!!


----------



## cindy-e

Miz Mary said:


> Hi Cindy !!! Good to hear from you ! GREAT job on the continuos loss !! Are you near your goal ? How is the running ?!


Well, I am closer than I have ever been! L! I am deliberately going very slowly, and I was very, very overweight when I started. The running is going very well. I still love it. Go figure. L! =0)



Miz Mary said:


> I am pluggin along ... it's now a habit to stop, decide what, and how much I want to eat ..instead of just eating unmindfully !! I am @ 138 lbs.... Im still amazed !! Down from 174 ..... working on this last 8 lbs .... then we will see about 10 more -- DH says he doent want me too skinny !! He is always touching mesaying "wow, look how skinny you are " .... and he enjoys pointing out other women and saying " you used to look like that , can you tell ?" He's so funny !!!
> Keep it up guys, just never give up !!!!!


GREAT JOB! That is good news!


----------



## cindy-e

Where is everybody?

I am happy to report that right now I sit at the lowest weight I have been since pre-kids (a LONG time ago!) Not at goal weight, but it is in sight. I don't regret doing this slowly. Changing behavior... knowing yourself well enough to deal with what got you overweight to begin with takes a lot longer than just losing weight. I wanted to lose, but I wanted it to stick. =0) I think that is happening. 

I hope everybody else is having success in whatever ways matter to them. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## PamB

Well, we started our 8 week challenge today, I am starting at 215. we weigh on Sunday morning so will be posting then. hope you are all doing well. Pam
Good job Cindy!


----------



## Miz Mary

I still have 15 to go .... keep bouncing from 135 - 138 ...... been a looong journey ! It really IS about the journey .... learning what to eat, how to make good choices , changing your mental thinking .... the weight loss is NOT the end ( we wont go back to eating the way we used to ) Im pretty much a flexitarian now .... veggies / fruit / grains / no beef/pork ....occasional chicken


----------



## cindy-e

onderland.  Dumb word... a number on a scale doesn't change anything. But it sure feels nice to be there for the first time in 17 years. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Miz Mary

.....actually Cindy , it's :


*1DERLAND!!!!!*

:dance::happy:::nanner::clap::happy::goodjob::bouncy::sing::rock::grin::drum:



Thats something to be proud of !!! YAHOO !!! It's these moments that keep us going !!! The number on the scale ~ It changes EVERYTHING !!!! You did it with your Hardwork and Dedication .... YOU DID IT , you kept at it , made good choices , and know you know you CAN do this !!! 
You now need a reward !!! New pair of running pants ?! Special socks ?! A new haircut ?! Even just a new coffee cup will mark this moment , and later on you will be able to think of this wonderful feeling if things get tough !! 

SMILE ALL DAY TODAY !!!!!!


----------



## cindy-e

Down 2 more pounds. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

down 3 more lbs =) 

Cindyc.


----------



## PamB

Good job, Cindy. I have not did well at all, really have to find some way to get motivated! Pam


----------



## cindy-e

Well, I am only down to 194. But I have a plan that is working now, and I am acutally encouraged. Ya'll know slow weightloss has never been a something that I am overly concerned about- so long as the weight is going down, I am good with it. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## Miz Mary

GREAT job Cindy !! Im still @ 135 .... I went back and read this thread - when I first started this journey ......wowsers ! It has taken me a LONG time to lose this weight ... hopefully that will keep it off !! 
Pam , how can we help ? What is a goal you have ?


----------



## cindy-e

Down a couple more pounds. Slow and steady wins the race. =0) 

Something to think about... Watching people make radical and severe decisions to lose weight and give up when it gets hard or quit when it becomes unattainable... that makes me sad. =( Patience works. Small changes that you can live with over time work. And they work forever, no regaining.


----------



## PamB

Thank you for those words Cindy. And you too, Mary. I get discouraged when I try to make the radical changes. slow and steady. I am still at 215. but have started walking with my friend again this week, and am slowly making changes, first big one is again quitting drinking pop! I bought some kombucha and am researching making my own. 
you and miz mary are doing so well, you are definately an inspiration! My main goal is to keep moving and lose enough to take some stress off my knees!
Pam


----------



## cindy-e

PamB said:


> Thank you for those words Cindy. And you too, Mary. I get discouraged when I try to make the radical changes. slow and steady. I am still at 215. but have started walking with my friend again this week, and am slowly making changes, first big one is again quitting drinking pop! I bought some kombucha and am researching making my own.
> you and miz mary are doing so well, you are definately an inspiration! My main goal is to keep moving and lose enough to take some stress off my knees!
> Pam


That's a really good start, Pam. A change of 300 to 500 calories a day will equal a half a pound to a pound weightloss per week. A 20 oz soda has over 200 calories right there! Add the calories you burn, and just that one change should start to make a difference soon. =0) I know a half a pound to a pound doesn't sound like much, and we all want to be skinny yesterday, but that is 23 to 56 lbs in a year, and it is doable! More importantly, it is maintainable over time. You won't have to worry about gaining back. =0) I am proud of you for getting back up on that horse, so to speak, and trying again. Good job!

Cindyc.


----------



## Miz Mary

Im down 2 lbs..... Im really liking my yoga DVD's !!! Bob Harper has a GREAT one !! Glad to hear from ya Pam ! Kicking the soda habit ?! It may be tough at first, but I found after I hadnt had it awhile, it was WAAAAAYYY to sweet for me ! 
Did I hear KOMBUCHA ?!?!!? I just had this the first time last week -- LOVE it !!!! My first batch is molding on the counter ! Yup, MOLDING - not good, gotta start over !! HAHAHAHA !!! I may order a Scoby online ... 
I found lots of info here ...
Kombucha Mushroom Tea
oh, and I can but bottles of it at the store now - Safeway or Fred Meyers......
I have family in MI ....up in Bay City ! I hope your not near the tornado that landed....

Cindy - Isnt it just amazing and thrilling when all the little things start showing results ?!? just a 20 minute dvd for me , and now I am SO much stronger and flexible !! 

Oh, and Pam.....we ALL get discouraged - thats ok !! Just keep pluggin along ! Helps me to say out loud " is THIS decision a good one ?" .... I say that ALOT !!! On thoes times when you HAVFTA have a soda... drink one that has STEVIA ! Better for you than all the gunk in regular stuff.... I also drink hot tea/coffee .....


----------



## hillbillygal

I'm just hopping back on the wagon this week. I won't weigh myself until Monday since I can use a proper scale when I take dd to the doc. Doing pretty good on the calorie intake and I'm using my dvd's and exercise bike. Miz Mary, I did my Bob Harper Yoga dvd this morning


----------



## Miz Mary

Hi Hillbillygal !!! Welcome to the party ! Isnt that Bob Harper Yoga DVD GREAT ?!?!?
I also have his Yoga for warriers, its an hour long, and fantastic !! 

Good to have you around again , have a beautiful day !!


----------



## troy n sarah tx

I would like to join you all if that's ok.

I got to my heaviest weight ever last year at 30 years. My weight has climbed upwards ever since I left home at 17 (I was 125 lbs). Last year I was 265. I currently have joined a gym, started about a month ago twice a week with a trainer and am currently at 225 lbs. I hope to get down to around 145. I work full time and am currently in nursing school, so I can only make it to the gym about 3 days a week (sometimes I make 4) but when I'm there I try to get in 1.5-2.5 hours of workout (cardio and weights). I can benchpress 85lbs  . Next semester will be my last semester of nursing school and it looks like I will have very little time to myself so I hope to have some good habits firmly in place by then. 

Currently I have a greek yogurt for breakfast, 2-3 fruits a day, a small salad, and 2 lean cuisines. On days I work out I also toss in a chocolate milk afterwards (both as reward and protein/carb afterworkout snack). I'm trying to keep the calories to around 1200-1500, give or take. 

Sarah


----------



## cindy-e

troy n sarah tx said:


> I would like to join you all if that's ok.
> 
> I got to my heaviest weight ever last year at 30 years. My weight has climbed upwards ever since I left home at 17 (I was 125 lbs). Last year I was 265. I currently have joined a gym, started about a month ago twice a week with a trainer and am currently at 225 lbs. I hope to get down to around 145. I work full time and am currently in nursing school, so I can only make it to the gym about 3 days a week (sometimes I make 4) but when I'm there I try to get in 1.5-2.5 hours of workout (cardio and weights). I can benchpress 85lbs  . Next semester will be my last semester of nursing school and it looks like I will have very little time to myself so I hope to have some good habits firmly in place by then.
> 
> Currently I have a greek yogurt for breakfast, 2-3 fruits a day, a small salad, and 2 lean cuisines. On days I work out I also toss in a chocolate milk afterwards (both as reward and protein/carb afterworkout snack). I'm trying to keep the calories to around 1200-1500, give or take.
> 
> Sarah


sounds like you are doing great sarah! Welcome! And congratulations on the success so far!

Cindyc.


----------



## Miz Mary

welcome Sara !! This is definatly a journey , a life change .... we are here for you !!


----------



## troy n sarah tx

I've continued to move right along. As of this morning I was at 221.8. So far that's 13.6 since 3/7. I just finished my 5th week with the trainer and looks like I may have some room to continue for another 3 months after my first 12 weeks are over. Hopefully I will be really close to my goal by then, and have good habits firmly in place.


----------



## Miz Mary

AWESOMENESS Troy n Sarah !! Whats it like having a trainer ?! Ive never had one ....


----------



## troy n sarah tx

My trainer is great. He keeps me motivated especially on the days when I don't want to go. Everytime I go he has a new routine for me so I never get bored. Best money I've spent. I went from bench pressing 65x5 to 85x30, squats from no weight x 20 to 30lb x 60. He keeps me moving ahead.


----------



## bourbonred

Hey guys! New to this section of HT. I'm usually on S & EP or a livestock section. I'm closer to 50 than 40, and started changing my eating habits at 258 using WW online. This week I'm down to 237.2. Running is out due my greatly out of shape condition, but the hospital I work for has an employee gym, so after work I walk (walked 6 miles last 4 days after shifts--that's a big deal for me!!) It's also gardening season so that keeps me pretty active. I've often thought I'd like a backpack to put in a 1lb stone for each pound i lose; ya know, just to go pick it up and put on my back every so often to remember how much harder it is to move. After a while, a thinner me becomes the new norm and I fall back into old patterns and pile weight back on. This is kinda the last attempt for me as I'm already experiencing health problems due to years of carrying the weight: bad knees, sleep apnea, enlarged heart. Most of the damage is permanent. As a nurse I've seen it in my patients. They get too sick to exercise and be active. If I don't make changes now, the chances of this weight ever coming off are slim to none. So anyway, thought I'd introduce myself and stick my head in here every so often.


----------



## PamB

I was at 223 last Thursday, we way in at the class I am taking, curious to see what this week will bring. Pam


----------



## Miz Mary

Im still fighting this last 14 lbs .... back to counting calories, and getting in some extra exercise ..... hope to be rid of it by July ! 

WELCOME Burbonred ! I can understand falling back into old habits ! ... amazing how slowly the portions can grow when your not measuring ( for me ) ..... keep up the walking , thats GREAT !!! 

PamB , good to see you still plugin away !! Hows the kombucha ?!?! I LOVE mine , have a glass daily , really gives you energy ! 

troy n sara .... you still out there ?!? Hope your doing well !


----------



## PamB

Well, last Thursday I was up a pound, I know I deserved it! This week has been much better and weigh in is tomorrow at class. So will post then. Been real busy with hay and calves. Trying not to use that as an excuse not to eat right. You are all doing great!
Would like to make my own kombucha, its quite a different drink for sure! Pam


----------



## Miz Mary

down 3 this week !! Cant WAIT to get under 130 !! WATER is helping so much !!!


----------



## Kung

I'm sitting right around 220 (was around 250 last June, so I'm still down 30#). However, I'm also recovering from shoulder surgery, and am about to

a) do some serious running, and
b) get back heavy into CrossFit classes.


----------



## bourbonred

This week took me down to 233 (25# gone!!!). My next weight goal is 232.6 which will be 10% of my original body weight lost. I'm almost there. It really jazzes ya when you hit a new low on the scale. Working 12 hour shifts, it's easier to drop weight when I work several shifts in a row...less temptation, but then when I have several days in a row at home it's such a battle.


----------



## PamB

Well, I was at 220# at class this week, our lecture was all about water, then about pop, sugar substitutes and poop, yes poop! The part on pop really helped me, I had a very bad addiction to diet Coke a few years ago, wish I could find what it was that enabled me to quit the DC, then I was drinking a regular one now and then, I bought one of those little bottles of Coke for .89 on Monday after walking, and decided at class that was the last one for me. You are all doing so well, see you next week! Pam


----------



## PamB

Well, I go back to class this week after not having it for 2 weeks, because of vacation and power outage of the class 'teachers'. I know I haven't lost any, but will report back this afternoon. Hope you are all doing well, I so wanted to get down below 200#, apparently I didn't want it bad enough, so I am not giving up. Pam


----------



## PamB

I see its been awhile! I know we all must have been busy with gardening, farming, hopefully vacationing?? I guess I am weighing in at 220, I did ok with the nutrition class but didn't get down below 200, but that is my goal, now. Been walking but then I had a kidney stone and was down for a week (had it out yesterday, outpatient surgery and doing great!) Will be back walking two miles on Monday-hopefully, and back on the good eating track, the cleanout from being sick with the stone, two days of no eating cause I thought I was going to have surgery Sunday, so glad I didn't as the dr on call wanted to do a more invasive surgery but there wasn't the staff there to do it. I have never had removed the way I did, up through the bladder and then using a laser, ok TMI,LOL. so here I go again. thanks for being here, when I am not doing well with my plans. Pam


----------



## Kung

I've been steady making progression with CrossFit; shoulder is doing fantastic. A bit weak in some areas, but other than that I'm doing fine.

*Today's workout:*

Warmup: "AMBAP" (as many burpees as possible) in 5 minutes - I did 50.

Burgener warmups

Strength: 7x1 OHS (overhead squats). My weak point was actually my WRISTS (have had double carpal tunnel surgery); was only able to do them with 115#.

Workout - 3 RFT (rounds for time) of:

5 hang snatch @ 75#
10 push jerk @ 75#
10 barbell squats @ 75#

Took me like 10 minutes because I was gassed from doing the OHS's. lol


----------



## Kung

Boy...last week was a killer. Saturday we did a benefit WOD for a pitbull found shot 2x in the head but STILL ALIVE  It was 3 RFT (rounds for time) of 8 kettlebell swings @ 55#, 19 thrusters @ 95#, 12 pullups, and a 200m run. It took me like freakin' 30 minutes....it sucked. LOL

So of course I was nervous as heck going into our '9/11' workout. It involved:

2001m row
11 box jumps (36in/24in)
11 thrusters (125#/85#, deaths at The Pentagon)
11 burpee to chest to bar pull ups
11 power cleans (175#/120#, AA FLight #175 (south tower))
11 hand stand push ups
11 kb swings (2 pood/1.5 pood)
11 toes to bars
11 deadlifts (170#/120#, Flight 77 and flight 93)
11 push jerks (110#/75#, number of floors in each tower)
2001m row

Despite how intimidating it sounds...for some reason I kicked its BUTT.  My total overall time was 40 minutes - and fully 20 of that was taken up by rowing. Our coach snapped a lot of pics for a local ad in a theater, and got a pretty good one of me doing the push jerks. Looks like I have a big belly - which I did at that moment; he caught me in between reps, taking a breath. lol










And this was me afterwards - LOL!


----------



## PamB

Well, I have been gone awhile again, but happy to report I am down to 208! from 220 about two months ago, still having trouble walking daily but not giving up! having another stone out in a few weeks and then hopefully back on full steam. its been a difficult few months, kidney stones, signing a loan for our new milking parlor, husband getting fired unjustly from the job he had for over 15 yrs (long story there, I may write about some day), the parlor project is on and so is harvest! Will be back soon. Hope you are all progressing, need to look at the 'diets' mentioned. Pam


----------



## ChristieAcres

I am up 5#s, but it was all those parties and events, gee  No problem, though, just adjust my carb rate down, up the exercise, off it goes. Staying consistent on modified Paleo, keeps my weight consistent, but almost a month of multiple extra "cheat" days, and there you go. I am now doing T-Tapp 3 times/week, Elliptical 6 times/week, and planning on adding brisk walks. It has now been 4 years since I lost 20#s, and have been able to keep it off. Usually, I do gain a few pounds during the holidays every year, then take it right off. I prefer to keep consistent than go through the dieting rollarcoaster, yikes! 

DH is holding at 186#s, at 6 feet, large boned, and not carrying much fat weight. Of course, he has maintained that, attending everything I did, but working so hard and kept up his workouts better. He is presently doing 3 sets of pushups, situps, and arm curls (165 total of each) every other day, still rides his bicycle a few times/week, and has been working physically much harder (lots of heavier lifting). I am proud of him for keeping off that 30#s he lost!

Congratulations on everyone losing weight and getting healthier! It isn't easy, but worth it for the quality of your life! We ourselves want to remain fit and healthy for as long as we can.


----------



## Nancy

No one has posted on this for a long time. Is it no longer being used or is there a new spot? I am starting to really keep track of my eating so am looking for the support I can get here.


----------



## Nancy

Still no one posting here. I need a buddy to weigh in on a weekly basis.


----------



## suzfromWi

I havent been doing very well with my weight loss. Need to get back at it...


----------



## TxHorseMom

As you can probably tell, I'm back on the bandwagon. I've never done this online before, but I'm game. We just post on Thu how much we've lost that week?


----------



## TxHorseMom

Well, it's Thu. Went for my weigh in and lost 0 pounds. Yep, been working out 5 x a week and not losing weight! The nurse there said I'm not eating enough calories. Really? Isn't that what diet and exercise is? Cut back on calories and increase exercise more. Oh well. Had myself a cheat day today. Definitely got in my calories! Lol. Back at it tomorrow!


----------



## light rain

I want to join in here. I want to lose about 15 to 20 lbs. At 148 this am.


----------



## TxHorseMom

Come join the fun light rain! So, for my Thu weigh in, I'm down about 2 lbs. Much better than last week which was 0! I am noticing my clothes starting to fit looser so that's good. Hopefully I'm converting fat to muscle. I am going to do a 24 day challenge thru Advocare. A bunch of us at work are doing it together. It's kinda expensive, but if it works it'll be worth it. If not, lesson learned. My son's wedding is May 16th, so I'm hoping to trim down some ny then. My goal is 10 lbs. Wish me luck. Oh, and DH brought me home a treadmill!! (Used). The treadmill or walking in general is the best exercise for me due to health issues, so I'm real excited that I can work out at home. I've been using our free workout room at work, but I live 45 min from work, and only work 3-4 days a week. So, hopefully that will help too! Come on yall, lets lose together!!


----------



## light rain

Good for you TxHorseMom! I hope you reach your goal for the wedding.

Yesterday I was up to 149.5. Maybe I'll drop some this coming week. I carry my extra weight in my stomach and thighs and I need to change that. With the weather being nice in the following week I'll be doing more outdoor projects. Have a good weekend!


----------



## TxHorseMom

Ugh! I know all about carrying it around the middle! That's where most of my weight is. Very bad for the heart. Have fun working out in your yard. I was hoping to be able to mow our lawn this weekend....weird hope isn't it. lol but, right now we are having thunderstorms. Hoping it will let up and I can do it on Sunday.


----------



## TxHorseMom

Double post.


----------



## light rain

148.6. I'll keep at it and see what registers next Thurs. Hope you did better, TxHorseMom!


----------



## TxHorseMom

I've lost 3 lbs so far.....I'll take it!


----------



## PamB

I am back after a very long 'hiatus' LOL. Milking cows and the extra work has lowered my cholesterol, but I am still struggling with my weight, So since I am getting back in to this site I figured I should check in here. I weigh 210 as of my dr apt a few weeks ago, I lose it and find it again, dang. Hope you are all doing well, I hope to get in here more often now that we have more or less settled in to a routine, yeah, right. Pam


----------



## light rain

I'm at 144 today. I want to be about 10 to 14 lbs. less. I've had a serious lack of energy lately. I think it may be pollens... 

I will start keeping track/(reducing) of calories like Countryfied and Irish Pixie. That combined with exercise seemed to work real well for them.


----------



## MoTightwad

A few years back I weighed 210 and I am, 5"2" tall. With determination I have gotten down to 162.5. It has been slow, but I didn;t gain it all at once either. Driving a truck didn;t let me get as much exercise as I would have liked. DH and I both gained weight, but both of us are much slimmer now. When I went to the doc this past Mo day, I had dropped another 3 lbs. So yea for me. LOL


----------



## light rain

Just weighed and I'm at 142.2. I've been doing a lot of outdoor work in preparation for company. I love ice cream and have been keeping it out of the house. Sweets have been fruit and some hard cider. 

Congrats on your continued weight loss MoTightwad! 

There's a party on the horizon and I know I'll probably pick up a few pounds but I plan to work them off and restrict carbs and calories once everything gets back to normal. I've seen what excess weight and poor diet choices have done to family and dear friends and I don't want to go down that road... :umno:


----------



## light rain

I weigh about 140. I was down to 132 or so before I broke my wrist in Nov. My goal is still to fluxuate bet. 130 and 135. 

What I can't comprehend is why so many folks have a baked good dessert after every supper. Is this because it was a family routine growing up? If a person has no weight, blood sugar or tooth decay problem then maybe it does no harm... But it just seems to me to be shooting yourself in the foot and then complaining it hurts to walk...


----------



## MoTightwad

Is this thread still active? If so since July 2015 I have dropped to 144. Look better but I can"t get around good so exercise if out. Just have to watch what and how much I eat. Hope you all are losing too.


----------

